#ubuntu-es 2011-09-26
<pedro_> Hola ¿que tal?
<pedro_> ¿Alguien tendría la amavilidad de decirme como regreso de root a usuario normal?
<pedro_> es que creo que he metido la pata
<xangua> por hacer cosas que no se recomiendan¿ suele pasar
<pedro_> Hola xangua encantado de saludarte
<pedro_> el caso es que el jodio java me estaba dando muchos problemas
<pedro_> y he intentado borrar unos archivos que me indicaba el terminal por que no se borraban y al canbiarle los permisos
<pedro_> me sale en el terminal que no se que de root
<pedro_> y no me permite usar ya el sudo
<debsan> pedro_, si estás en la terminal, con exit salis de la sesión root
<debsan> pedro_, si estás ejecutando algo como root y lo quieres parar, ctrl+c
<pedro_> Hola debsan he cerrado el terminal, pero al abrirlo de nuevo sigue lo mismo
<debsan> !detalles pedro_
<kubot> pedro_: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<pedro_> mirad un ejemplo
<pedro_> pedro@pedro-laptop:~$ ^C
<pedro_> pedro@pedro-laptop:~$ sudo aptitude
<pedro_> sudo: must be setuid root
<pedro_> pedro@pedro-laptop:~$
<debsan> usa pastebin!
<debsan> pedro_, googleaste que significa ?
<pedro_> al pulsar ctlr+c me ha salido eso
<pedro_>  he gogleado y nada , no encuentro nada al respecto y he recurrido a Vds.
<debsan> http://www.google.com/search?q=sudo%3A+must+be+setuid+root&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&client=iceweasel-a
<debsan> pedro_, eso no tiene que ver con ctrl+c
<pedro_> y hasta el gooogle chrome me lo ha bloqueado y ni arranca
<xangua> pedro_: suele pasar si andas cambiando permisos de archivos del sistema
<xangua> lo más sencillo: reinstalar
<pedro_> los cambié poniendo sudo chmod -Rf 777 / lists que es la carpeta que tenia el problema y me ha pasado eso
<pedro_> ¿no se puede revertir de algún modo parecido?
<pedro_> Hostia reinstalar no puedo, tengo demasiadas cosas importantes que perdería
<pedro_> ¿no de puede pasar de root a usuario normal de algún modo? yo he visto muchas consultas al revés, que la gente quiere pasar a root, pero al revés, no encuentro nada
<pedro_> ¿Si reinicio se volveria a usuario normal o eso no funciona?
<pedro_> Soy relativamente nuevo con Ubuntu e intento aprender algo más de el pero jo, con estas cosas uno le coje miedo
<pedro_> ¿Nadie sabria decirme como regresar de root a usuario normal?
<noelia> HOla
<noelia> BUenas noches
<pedro_> ¿nadie puede ayudarme?
<Triviox> Buenas noches a todos, necesito su ayuda, instalé un programa mediante un archivo.deb (openvpn-as-1.8.3-Ubuntu10.amd_64.deb); alguien sabe como puedo desinstalarlo? Gracias!
<xangua> lo buscas y lo desinstalas desde synaptic o el centro de software Triviox
<Triviox> dios bendiga a synaptic!! gracias xangua; desde el centro de software no aparecia, ni como instalado ni como a instalar..
<arandamolina> hola a todos
<arandamolina> Consulta: alguien sabe qué pasa con gmail? no logro entrar a la página de este
<pedro> hola ¿alguien me puede ayudar?
<arandamolina> pedro, en qué... hablá che
<dylan66> yo entre hoy aq gmail
<dylan66> no pasaba nada
<pedro> hola arandamolina encantado de saludarte
<arandamolina> yo he tratado y nada, la página me dice que no funciona, soy de Chile
<xangua> pedro: pss aquí me funciona
<arandamolina> pedro, hola master
<xangua> si tienes configuraro el pop o imap seguro que podrás acceder desde tu cliente de correo prefereido
<xangua> preferido*
<pedro> resulta que al cambiar los permisos a una carpeta ahora no puedo regredar a sudo y además me ha inutilizado medio ordenata
<arandamolina> xangua, chuata, eso es comlejo porque estoy en un pc en el que no puedo menter mucho las manos
<arandamolina> probé con meebo.com pero no tiene gmail, solo face, Gtalk y msn
<arandamolina> pedro, tal vez cambiaste los permisos de una carpeta del sistema
<pedro> me sale cuando pongo sudo musts be setuid root
<arandamolina> pedro, eso es demasiado para mi, sorry, tendrás que esperar que alguien experimentado en quebrantos te ayude
<pedro> la carpeta es lists a la que le he cambiado
<arandamolina> está fuera de mi capacidad intelectual
<pedro> Muy amable de todos modos arandamolina, muchas gracias
<arandamolina> pedro, un abrazo y sorry una vez más
<pedro> estoy con otro pc por que al mio al reiniciarlo le a capao hasta el wifi y no me permite ni apagarlo siquiera
<pedro> he leido algo de que apagando y pulsando la tecla r  se entra en la consola de recuperación pero ni por esas si hago eso se lia a pitar como un loco
<arandamolina> pedro, cuando mi pc se pone medio loco, cosa que sucede a menudo, lo apago con el comando halt
<arandamolina> sudo halt
<sianhulo> si mal no recuerdo, tambien lo puedes apagar con sudo shutdown -h now
<pedro> arandamolina he puesto eso y me sale lo mismo, el maldito must be setuid
<sianhulo> y si quieres reiniciar, sudo shutdown -r now
<arandamolina> pedro, que lástima que tu tarrito esté tan loquito, sorry
<pedro> sianhulo a las malas lo he apagao quitandole la corriente
<pedro> joder to por el jodio java todo se ha liao por eso
<pedro> el problema es que encuanto pongo sudo me sale el mensajito ese de must be setid.........
<sianhulo> open jdk?
<pedro> a ver voy
<pedro> me dice que no se puede conseguir un descriptor  de archivo referido a la consola
<sianhulo> pero cual java
<pedro> es que al intentar limpiar una instalación de java para reistalarlo desde cero por que me daba problemas he intentado limpiar la carpeta list que me decia que estaba bloqueada y no se que más y al cambiarle los permisos se ha liao esta zapatiesta
<sianhulo> y por lo que veo, no le puedes volver a cambiar los permisos
<sianhulo> " must be setid" es el unico log que te da?
<pedro> he cambiado los permisos asi sudo chmod -Rf 777  / lists y despues sudo chow -R pedro / lists
<pedro> exacto es como dices sianhulo
<sianhulo> bueno, dejame ver
<pedro> me da lo siguiente:  sudo: must be setuid root
<sianhulo> pedro,  inicia en modo recovery
<pedro> eso como se hace sianhulo?
<sianhulo> en el gdm te da la opcion
<pedro> si es que no me deja ni reiniciar ni apagar ni nada, ¿que es el gdm? es la primera vez que lo leo sory soy novatillo
<sianhulo> dijiste que apagaste quitando al corriente, no?
<pedro> si
<sianhulo> gdm=gnome display manager, es la pantalla que te sale para escoger con cual usuario empezar
<pedro> ahhh
<sianhulo> si usas natty, en la parte de abajo deberia de salirte como va a empesar, ahi escoges "ubuntu(recovery)"
<pedro> es que yo no tengo esa pantalla a mi me inicia directamente
<sianhulo> pues eso es algo de la configuracion
<sianhulo> de seguro lo configuraste para empezar directo
<pedro> pues seguro
<sianhulo> y no puedes cambair de sesion despeus de iniciar el equipo?
<pedro> si le dejo que se ponga en reposo a lo mejor, no he probado
<pedro> es decir en la pantalla que sale cuando lo dejas reposando y luego tienes que meter la clave para empezar ¿en esa dices no?
<sianhulo> no, esa es simplemente la pantalla de bloqueo
<sianhulo> si te sale al apretar ctrl+alt+l, es la pantalla de bloqueo
<pedro> es que me suena de ver algo que ponia de cambiar de usuario o algo así
<sianhulo> lo de cambiar de usuario deberia salirte en la esquina superior derecha
<arandamolina> adios a todos, suerte en vuestras actividades
<pedro> no arriba no me sale nada y en la de bloqueo me sale un cartel que no se puede abrir la nueva pantalla
<pedro> adios arandamolina un abrazo y deseame suerte
<sianhulo> en la barra de arriba
<pedro> en la barra de arriba solo me sale la fecha la hora y tendria que salir la señal del wifi pero tampoco sale
<sianhulo> necesitas buscar la forma de habilitar el gdm
<pedro> he pinchado y me deja añadir a la barra algunas cosas, ¿podria añadir la función esa?
<sianhulo> anon, que version de ubuntu usas?
<pedro> 10.4
<pedro> me sale para ñadadir selector de usuarios, eso serviria?
<sianhulo> eso explica mucho
<sianhulo> pedro, no se, yo ahorita ando en oneiric ocelot, agregalo hazle click y ve si te deja
<pedro> ahhhh  que he pringao con el s.o verdad?
<sianhulo> siempre es aconsejable tener la ultima version(estable)
<abdabanesha> muy buenas noches
<sianhulo> abdabanesha, hola
<abdabanesha> estoy tratando de poder gestionar el montaje y demas de mis iso en kde. he descubierto fuseisomenu
<pedro> he agregado y al pinchar sobre mi nombre, me salen las opciones de información de la cuenta,preferencias del sistema,bloquear pantalla,salir
<abdabanesha> bien o me falta algo o no logro poder hacer marchar esto
<abdabanesha> necesito vuestra ayuda pues un paso no lo comprendo
<sianhulo> abdabanesha, corre la aplicacion desde consola, intenta de neuvo, y postea el error que te salga
<abdabanesha> ote: in many distributions each user must first be added to the "fuse" group
<abdabanesha> (and then re-login) before he has permission to use fuse.
<abdabanesha> esto es lo que me dice el readme, bien el tema es. Que significa?
<sianhulo> abdabanesha, pasame la pagina del programa, por favor
<abdabanesha> ok
<abdabanesha> pero es un script has de saber
<sianhulo> pedro, "salir" y dime que pasa
<abdabanesha> http://www.gulic.org/node/1227
<sianhulo> abdabanesha, acabo derevisar, y fuseico esta en los repos oficiales
<abdabanesha> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/FuseISOMenu?content=73966
<abdabanesha> la cuestion es poder gestionar las iso desde el mismo dolphin. No he tenido problemas en cuanto a instalacion
<pedro> me pone cerrar sesión y salir
<pedro> le pincho?
<sianhulo> abdabanesha, para tener la opcion en dolphin "kde-service-menu-fuseiso" que tambien esta en los repos
<sianhulo> pedro, si
<sianhulo> si cierra sesion, deberia de llevarte al gdm
<abdabanesha> he de instalar dicho paquete?
<abdabanesha> jajjaaj y yo volviendome loco con permisos
<sianhulo> si, o eso deduzcod e la descripcion, no uso kde
<pedro> me sale un cuadrado con el símbolo de ubuntu y mi nombre o la opción de otro
<sianhulo> en algun lado deberia de decir ubuntu, gnome o algo
<sianhulo> dale click(creo que en ssa version, esta por abajo)
<abdabanesha> pues no me aparece en repos
<pedro> solo me pone pedro-laptop debajo un boton con mi nombre y debajo pone otro
<sianhulo> sudo apt-get install kde-service-menu-fuseiso
<sianhulo> pedro, ponle otro
<pedro> y en la barra de abajo del todo sale un redondel con un muñequito dentro y el boton de apagar
<pedro> me pide usuario
<pedro> pongo el mismo u otro diferente?
<sianhulo> pedro,  no te aparece algo como esto http://www.druid.ro/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/11_Ubuntu_gdm_login_screen.jpeg
<sianhulo> abdabanesha, sigue ahi?
<pedro> no, al pulsar en otro, me pide usuario y hay dos botones debajo,cancelar e iniciar sesion
<abdabanesha> si
<sianhulo> abdabanesha,  prueba con el comando que te puse
<abdabanesha> mmmmmm
<abdabanesha> ok voy a ello
<sianhulo> pedro, te sale algo como esto si o no http://www.noticiasubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/GDM-Lucid-Lynx-Beta-1.png
<abdabanesha> estoy tratando de probar y buscar
<pedro> he hecho una prueba y he puesto otro usuario diferente y me ha salido en la barra de abajo una serie de cosas entre ellas  GNOME he pinchado y me da dos opciones, gnome a prueba de fallos y xterm
<abdabanesha> pero he de señalar que no uso ubuntu, estoy probando y buscando diferentes opciones
<abdabanesha> segun lo que marca la nota del enlace que te facilite, ¿no hay nada que ver en permisos?
<sianhulo> pedro, si no te sale recovery, dale a gnome a prueba de fallos(con tu usuario)
<pedro> ok
<sianhulo> abdabanesha, dime que has hecho hasta ahora, ya ejecutaste el "install_fuseisomenu"?
<pedro> con mi usuario no me da la opcion de nada, esas opciones sales cuando pincho en otro
<sianhulo> pedro, cuando clickeas tu usario note sale?
<sianhulo> de casualidad te dice que tienes la sesion iniciada con tu usuario?
<abdabanesha> si
<pedro> no en mi usuario no me sale
<abdabanesha> a ver
<abdabanesha> instale fuseiso
<abdabanesha> despues instale el install_fuseiso
<abdabanesha> y hasta aqui
<abdabanesha> lei las notas y no me quedaba claro lo que marcaba referente
<sianhulo> abdabanesha, hasclick derecho a la .iso, ve a acciones y ve si te sale fuseicon
<abdabanesha> lo de permisos y luego reiniciar sesion. Ahora ando en que me lo he bajado en tar y voy a intentar a instalarlo.
<sianhulo> pedro, hagamos algo, presiona ctrl+alt+f1
<abdabanesha> Ya mire las opciones en el apartado acciones y nada
<sianhulo> ve si te sale una pantalla negra, si es asi, logueate y me avisas
<sianhulo> abdabanesha, y ya reiniciaste sesion?
<abdabanesha> da usuario debe ser añadido a la "fusión" del grupo (y volver a iniciar sesión)
<abdabanesha> si
<abdabanesha> esto es lo que me mosquea
<pedro> hecho ahora me pide una contraseña
<sianhulo> abdabanesha, usas kde4?
<sianhulo> pedro, metela
<abdabanesha> si
<abdabanesha> 4.6
<sianhulo> creo qeu ese de ahi no sirve con kde4
<abdabanesha> mmmm
<sianhulo> abdabanesha, prueba con este http://www.gulic.org/system/files/fuseisomenu-0.3.0%2Bkde4.tar_.gz
<abdabanesha> esta pagina no se encuentra disponible
<sianhulo> hmm, dejame buscar
<pedro> me ha salido un chorro de lineas en inglés
<sianhulo> ignoralo
<sianhulo> pedro, escribe chown root:root /usr/bin/sudo
<sianhulo> chmod 4755 /usr/bin/sudo
<sianhulo> shutdown -r now
<pedro> y a lo ultimo me sale pedro@pedro-laptop y una S
<sianhulo> (cada uno en una linea diferente)
<sianhulo> pedro, eso es normal
<abdabanesha> bien
<abdabanesha> una pregunta. como se debe desinstalar el script?
<sianhulo> abdabanesha, tu te descargaste el que estaba en esa pagina de kde, no?
<pedro> he escrito la linea ya
<pedro> ¿doy enter?
<abdabanesha> si
<sianhulo> el de esa pagina es de 2008 y no soporta kde4
<sianhulo> el de aca esta mas actualizado https://github.com/aplatanado/FuseISOMenu
<sianhulo> pedro,  si, con cada linea escrita apretas enter
<abdabanesha> ok, pero tengo una duda
<abdabanesha> como poder desinstalar el script? me basta con desinstalar fuseiso?
<pedro> tengo que poner la linea de nuevo con el nerviosismo me he comido una letra
<abdabanesha> ok a reiniciar sesion
<sianhulo> abdabanesha, tendras que borrar los archivos copiados por el script
<abdabanesha> nos vemos
<sianhulo> en la pagina de kde dice que y donde se instala
<abdabanesha> ok
<sianhulo> pedro, tal cual
<sianhulo> si te equivocas, vuelvela a escribir
<pedro> me dice que shutdow orden no encntrada
<sianhulo> entonces prueba con sudo reboot
<sianhulo> pedro, ya escribiste las otras 2 lineas?
<pedro> perdon no puse la n
<sianhulo> ya que ese comando es para reiniciar
<pedro> pero en la linea de comandos de mi pc si la puse
<pedro> antes me ha puesto que chown cambiando de propietario orden no permitida
<sianhulo> la ultima linea es para reiniciar la computadora
<pedro> si las ptrs dos ya las puse y di enter despues de cada una
<sianhulo> pedro, pero dijiste que la priemra te dio error, no?
<pedro> si
<sianhulo> y la segunda?
<pedro> un segundo que repaso a ver si con los nervios he puesto algo mal (muchisimas gracias por la paciencia que estás teniendo con este torpe)
<sianhulo> si te dice algo como "operacion no permitida" tendras que encontrar la manera de iniciar en modo recovery, gnome a prueba de fallos o como te salga
<pedro> al poner shutdown -r now
<pedro> me dice que hay que ser superusuario
<sianhulo> pedro, o por favor contestame que te dijo la consola despues de la segunda linea
<pedro> al poner la linea de chown root:root /usr/bin/sudo me dice operaión no permitida
<sianhulo> pedro, como pense, necesitas entrar en modo recovery antes
<pedro> pera miro buffff
<sianhulo> sal del modo consola(ctrl+alt+f7)en intenta entrear en modo recovery(si no esta recovery, gnome a prueba de fallos)
<pedro> ¿no hay un comando para entrar en modo recoveri desde esta consoloa que hay abierta?
<sianhulo> si la hay, no la conozco
<pedro> no regresa al modo grafico se ha quedao como atascado en una serie de líneas
<sianhulo> tendras que reiniciar entonces
<sianhulo> sudo reboot
<pedro> ledoy a la combinacion de teclas no acepta el sudo sale de nuebo lo del setuid root de las narices
<sianhulo> mira, pero es raro que no saliese de consola¿estas seguro de que tecleaste ctrl+alt+f7?
<pedro> si varias veces
<sianhulo> lamentablemente tendras que apagar como lo hiciste anteriormete, encender e intentar iniciar el modo recovery
<pedro> además he vuelto a teclear la primera linea que me diste y ahora aparte de lo de operación no permitida me dice que sudo no existe el fichero o directorio
<pedro> he leido que si apagas y al encenderse el pc pulsas la r inicias en recovery pero lo hice y se lió a pitar como loco
<sianhulo> intenta iniciar normalmente y despues de cerrar sesion, iniciar en recovery
<pedro> a ver
<pedro> he cerrado sesion le he dado a iniciar con otro y he pinchado en gnome a prueba de fallos y no hace nada
<sianhulo> ¿nada en que sentido? pantalla negra, sigue en la misma pantalla, se congela la imagen...
<pedro> le pincho en iniciar sesion pero sin meter ningun nombre, sale la barra de abajo donde me sale la opcion de gnome a prueba de fallos pincho y nada no hace nada en absoluto
<pedro> te estoy volviendo loco verdad amigo?
<sianhulo> pues claro, debes determinar con cual cuenta entrar, despeus de pincharlo debes de colocar tu usario y contraseña xD
<pedro> no puedo por que l barra solo me sale si pincho en otro y le doy a iniciar sesion en vacio sin incluir nombre , si le pincho en mi nombre, no sale la barra, inicia directamente
<pedro> si le diese al gestor de actualizaciones a ver si actualizando se arregla algo? o no sirve de nada?
<pedro> olvidalo, si no tengo acceso a internet ¿como voy a actualizar nada?
<sianhulo> pedro, vuelve a entrar en modo consola y vuelve a colocar las lineas
<pedro> ok
<pedro> despues de poner la primera linea me dice operacion no permitida
<pedro> me sale al principio del modo consola lo siguiente
<pedro> gtm fatal el directorio var lib postgresq main tiene acceso para el grupo u otros
<pedro> y en una segunda linea
<pedro> gtm detalle los permisos deberian ser u=rwx (0700)
<pedro> ¿como puede ser posible que un cambio tan insignificante en una carpeta lie tan gordo fallo?
<pedro> seguro que ya te he aburrido verdad ?
<pochomon> exit
<pedro> sianhulo estas?
<diosmi> hola chicos. tengo más de 150GB de Música todo bastante bien distribuido en carpetas de temas, y subcarpetas de artistas y sub de discos...   la mayor parte es en .mp3  cuanto tardará convertir todo esto a ogg? AMD Athlon(tm)II X2 250 Processor  con RAm 4GB @ 660MHz
<debsan> diosmi, bastante ;D
<diosmi> jaja... cuanto? medio dia una semana.. o un mes?
<debsan> diosmi, no creo que alguien lo sepa exactamente. Pero podes hacer la cuenta, converti 15 MB y fijate cuanto tarde y calculalo para 150 GB
<diosmi> ok
<debsan> diosmi, o ponelo a convertir y fijate si te dice cuanto dura
<debsan> diosmi, tené paciencia si alguien sabe te va a contestar
<diosmi> eso de calcularlo es bueno..
<diosmi> Gracias!
<upss> wenas como va mejor virtualizado bt5 en vmware o virtualbox ,,?
<ProgramMan> Ya se cansaron de los negros y sus putas changadas?
<ProgramMan> Nosotros también!
<ProgramMan> Unanse hoy mismo al Foro de Chimpout!
<ProgramMan> http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<bmarx> en vim: alguien sabe cómo puedo ejecutar varios comandos al mismo tiempo?
<jesuselifelet> hola como estan un saludo
<jesuselifelet> tengo una duda
<jesuselifelet> en la terminal puse less /etc/services
<jesuselifelet> pero quiero salir del texto que comando uso?
<jesuselifelet> ya encontre la solucion
<jesuselifelet> :D
<jesuselifelet> asta pronto
<Tiffon> nas
<suruaaa>  hola el nuevo correo de yahoo no permite adjuntar  o subir archivos desde ubuntu  desde windows como no sin problemas
<suruaaa> a alguien de aui le sucede lo mismo con ubuntu 11.04 :  el nuevo correo de yahoo no permite adjuntar  o subir archivos desde ubuntu  desde windows como no sin problemas
<jesuselifelet> una pregunta alguien a utilizado ksplice?
<suruaaa> jesus para que sirve eso?
<jesuselifelet> que es para que cuando se instalen actualizaciones ya no sea necesario reiniciar
<jesuselifelet> o reboot
<suruaaa> oh eso si funciona bien es estupendo
<jesuselifelet> si lo es el problema es instalarlo
<jesuselifelet> http://www.ksplice.com/uptrack/manual-installation#
<jesuselifelet> pero aqui tengo una duda por que dice que no se conecta al servidor para instalarlo
<suruaaa> a mi me gustaria que al recibir actualizaciones de ubuntu este eliminara la anterior imagen y no la dejara guardada
<jesuselifelet> no se si lo pueda hacer tiene varias configuraciones
<jesuselifelet> en mi caso el problema es que tengo activado el firewall ufw
<jesuselifelet> en tu caso no creo que tengas problemas al instalarlo
<suruaaa> yo tambien tengo el ufw activado  y desactivado para que responda al ping
<jesuselifelet> a ok.
<jesuselifelet> entonces tambien te sera dificil activar el ksplice
<jesuselifelet> ya que pense que el problema era ufw allow https
<suruaaa> jesus a caso piensas que los que usan ubuntu van sin saberlo del todo desprotegidos al no conocer el sistema que usan
<jesuselifelet> pero lo active y no
<jesuselifelet> por que la direccion para que acceseda al servidor es https://updates.ksplice.com:443
<jesuselifelet> osea el puerto 443 de htpps
<jesuselifelet> pero al poner la direccion en el navegar de https://updates.ksplice.com:443
<jesuselifelet> no accede
<jesuselifelet> a menos que le ponga el proxy en el navegador
<jesuselifelet> logico tambien tiene la opcion para añadir el proxy al ksplice
<jesuselifelet> pero no me gusta la idea de añadirle a una aplicacion un proxy
<jesuselifelet> solo al navegador
<jesuselifelet> ahora otra cosa que pense fue que a lo mejor el router
<jesuselifelet> le abri el puerto y no
<suruaaa> hablando de proxy , hay un paquete en ubuntu llamado anonproxy alguien sabe si ese proxy es del todo anonimo?
<jesuselifelet> es de pago o gratuito?
<suruaaa> es gratuito lo probe pero pone en la pagina escaner de la ip que es un proxy anonimo de 2 nivel o algo asi que no recuerdo ahora
<jesuselifelet> es dificil que un proxy sea 100% anonimo
<pedro> Hola ¿alguien podria yudarme con el maldito sudo:must be setuid root? me estoy quedando majareta por que googleando hay mil soluciones y ninguna me funciona
<jesuselifelet> ya lo probaste el proxy??
<suruaaa> si
<jesuselifelet> y la velocidad es buena?
<jesuselifelet> por ejemplo para ver un video de youtube?
<suruaaa> y parece que funcione bien pero por lo que me dijo la pagina escaner de la ip dudo en su nivel de anonimato
<jesuselifelet> prueba que funcione bien
<suruaaa> a tanto no llegue en las pruebas porque me fio mucho mas en el que estoy usando ahora me da mas confianza
<jesuselifelet> si es eso le puedes dar otros usos aunque no sea anonimo
<jesuselifelet> bueno es que es dificil que alguien regale algo :D
<jesuselifelet> yo antes usaba tor
<jesuselifelet> lo malo es que era lento
<suruaaa> en tor si estas registrado en un sitio web te detectan  tu ip real igualmente para mi tor es un probrama sobre valorado
<jesuselifelet> es que los mejores proxy son de pago
<jesuselifelet> pero son caros
<pedro> ¿alguien me puede aydar? tengo que estar aqui con otro pc por que el afectado por el puñetero sudo.............. me ha quedado inutilizable
<jesuselifelet> los proxy baratos son con ip de usa
<suruaaa> aparte si usas tor en muchos sitios bloquean los nodos de tor  y no te dejan acceder usando tor
<jesuselifelet> pero eso casi nadie los quiere
<jesuselifelet> si eso es verdad eso es lo malo de tor
<suruaaa> por que los proxy con ip de usa son baratos cual es la razon de ello?
<jesuselifelet> por que en usa la poli cibernetica anda no mas viendo que cacha
<jesuselifelet> tambien ahi sitios bloqueados
<suruaaa> esos proxies estan intervenidos por el gobierno de los usa?
<jesuselifelet> no
<jesuselifelet> pero pueden hacerlo
<jesuselifelet> por que la ley se los permite
<jesuselifelet> y si tu usas una ip china para acceder a un sitio de usa
<jesuselifelet> no pueden intervenir por que en china no tiene jurisdicción
<jesuselifelet> aparte en usa es delito piratear una rola
<jesuselifelet> mientras por ejemplo en españa no es delito
<jesuselifelet> por que en españa es compartir una rola
<jesuselifelet> hablo de musica por poner un ejemplo
<jesuselifelet> o en mexico ahi no es delito por que no ahi leyes al respecto
<suruaaa> si pero con una ip china si quiero disfrutar de la internet de los usa como residente en usa me restringen con mi ip china el acceso a paginas de los usa para residentes
<guampa> buenas
<jesuselifelet> logico no vas por una china puedes usar una rusa
<jesuselifelet> o de otro pais
<jesuselifelet> donde las leyes no sean duras
<jesuselifelet> aunque el pais que es el ojo que todo lo ve es usa
<jesuselifelet> por eso la ip es barata
<suruaaa> para mi usa es internet  e internet es usa por tanto si quiero disfrutar a tutiple de la internet debo usar siempre una ip usa para residentes
<jesuselifelet> pero psss al final cuando compras un proxy te vuelves celoso de ella y no la instalas en cualquier aplicacion :D
<jesuselifelet> bueno si asi lo crees conveniente para ti la ip es barata
<suruaaa> las ip mas demandadas son la de los usa eso me consta
<jesuselifelet> tal vez por el costo
<suruaaa> o por los servicios de internet que solo se ofrecen en los usa para sus residentes
<jesuselifelet> yo por ejemplo uso las paginas proxis de usa encimas con mi proxy
<jesuselifelet> :D
<jesuselifelet> pssss
<jesuselifelet> tambien
<jesuselifelet> pero pssss si quieres hacer travesuras y eres de usa un proxy de usa no no sirve
<jesuselifelet> aqui no es el tema por que me van a correr de canal pero puedo decirte que si analizas un troyano por ejemplo mmm con una prueba hexadesimal veras que las ips son de rusa china etc...
<jesuselifelet> y en usa si ahi cesura
<jesuselifelet> censura
<suruaaa> no yo consigo ver a traves de una pagina para residentes usa  los partidos de futbol y de la nba  que solo se ofrecen mediante pago en mi pais
<jesuselifelet> a si si
<jesuselifelet> eso si
<jesuselifelet> para eso si son buenas las proxis de usa
<jesuselifelet> pero tambien ahi paginas proxys para eso no si lo hayas intentado
<jesuselifelet> o web proxys
<suruaaa> y si haces una maximo aprovechamiento de la cuota que pagas a tu isp
<suruaaa> y asi haces ....
<pedro> Ninguno de estos dos expertos que están conversando,tendrian la bondad de hecharme una manita a este pobre ignorante novato en ubuntu?
<jesuselifelet> no eso no lo e hecho
<jesuselifelet> pedro, soy novato como tu pero dices que ya no te acuerdas de tu pass
<jesuselifelet> osea que no puedes entrar a root?
<pedro> Muchas gracias por atenderme jesuselifelet
<jesuselifelet> pedro, que la paso a tu S.O?
<suruaaa> pedro si yo soy experto pero en disfrutar al maximo de las nuevas tecnologias pero en cuestiones tecnicas un chimpance sabe mas que yo
<jesuselifelet> jajajajajajajajajajajajajajjaajjaja
<jesuselifelet> es que el mundo de GNU/Linux es complejo
<pedro> el problema es que  le cambié los permisos a la carpeta lists  y de repente
<[tAr]> no estoy de acuerdo!
<[tAr]> es simple
<[tAr]> pero esa simplicidad compleja de comprender
<[tAr]> :)
<pedro> el sudo no me va y me ha capao medio pc, me sale cuando pongo sudo, lo que sea el maldito mensage de sudo be............
<jesuselifelet> no  borraste ninguna carpeta de la raiz?
<jesuselifelet> esencial
<pedro> joder pues si es simple para ti tAr, por favor ilumína a este zeporro que soy que estoy desde ayer sin dormir por culpa de esto, me va a costar el trabajo como no lo arregle
<jesuselifelet> todos así empezamos noches sin dormir buscando soluciones
<Tiffon> hay que dejar estas cosas para los dias, que las noches son para dormir o disfrutar de la parienta xD
<pedro> todo por el maldito java que no habia manera de eliminarlo totalmente por que quedaban restos y no habia manera de eliminarlos si no era entrando en la carpeta var/lists
<jesuselifelet> pero no era necesario cambiar los permisos de la carpeta que dices
<pedro> es que como no lo solucione ni disfrutar de la parienta ni de nada por que me veo en la calle
<pedro> es que me decia que habia no se que duplicado y que el directorio ese estaba bloqueado y no se podia acceder a la info para eliminarla o no se que historias
<jesuselifelet> pasa accedes sudo
<jesuselifelet>  acceder
<suruaaa> bye y suerte con ubuntu
<pedro> en cuanto pongo sudo aparece lo de sudo:must be setuid root
<Tiffon> lo del sudo creo que dependia de /etc/sudoers
<Tiffon> si no recuerdo mal
<jesuselifelet> si pero el dice que cambio los permisos de una carpeta
<pedro> Tiffon indícame amigo
<jesuselifelet> yo no veo relacion a menos que haya eliminado algo
<Tiffon> jesuselifelet, no entiendo porque cambiando permisos en una carpeta te da problemas el sudo
<Tiffon> estamos deacuerdo jesuselifelet
<jesuselifelet> Tiffon, exacto eso mismo me pregunto
<pedro> lo hice así
<Tiffon> algo mas debiste hacer
<Tiffon> o sinceramente no me parece suficiente solo cambiando esos permisos
<pedro> sudo chmod -Rf 777 / lists
<pedro> y acto seguido
<pedro> sudo chow -R pedro / lists
<pedro> eso fue lo ünico que hice
<pedro> tras hacer eso, en cuanto pongo sudo me sale lo de sudo must.......
<Tiffon> si solo hiciste eso, porque no arrancas con un livecd y dejas los permisos como estaban
<jesuselifelet> pedro que borraste por que dices que vaciaste una carpeta por el java
<pedro> Tiffon provaré eso pero como dejo los permisos com estaban amigo?
<Tiffon> si entras con livecd y montas el disco que tienes los problemas, podras volver a dejar los permisos como estaban, ya que el sudo en el livece te deberia funcionar
<Tiffon> no se si me explico
<Tiffon> aunque reitero, no creo que solo el tema de los permisos fuera lo que te fastidicio el sudo
<pedro> como este ordenata solo tiene un puerto usb tendré que quitarle el adaptador de red y hacer un usb bootable con unebotin, creo que es con el creador de discos de arranque verdad?
<jesuselifelet> aunque por seguridad no ahi que darles permisos a esas carpetas
<pedro> pues amigo mio eso solamente fué lo que hice, no me gusta hacer experimentos a menos que sea imprescindible por que mira lo que pasa que uno la caga en cuanto se dewscuida
<jesuselifelet> linux es seguro pero psss tambien ahi que ayudarlo a que asi sea
<pedro> tengo un rescuemix o algo así en un pendrive pero no se como usarlo para esto y además está en inglés y aún me entero menos
<pedro> Tu sabrias indicarme?
<Tiffon> pedro dale acceso ssh a jesuselifelet y que te lo solucione, hablando de seguridad xD
<Tiffon> estoy de broma xD
<pedro> jajajajajaja para colmo no se ni como se da acceso jajajajajajaja peazo de ignorante que estoy hecho en esto
<pedro> ¿nadie ha usado nunca el rescuemix?
<Tiffon> la verdad no se ni que es el rescuemix
<Tiffon> hablando de ignorantes jijijij
<pedro> si consigo arrancar con el live usb ¿que comando he de poner para arreglar el entuerto?
<Tiffon> no se que tienes que hacer para solucionarlo, yo intentaria montar el disco donde tienes el problema, y restaurar los permisos, si es lo único que hiciste
<pedro> ¿mande?
<Tiffon> comando mount/umount te deja montar/desmontar discos
<pedro> voy a hacer un disco de arranque y ahora regreso a ver si hay alguien y me puede hechar un cable por que si no me lo tendré que hechar yo, pero al cuello
<pedro> Gracias Tiffon
<Tiffon> no hice nada, entre ignorantes anda el juego, suerte
<jesuselifelet> ya regrese fui a desayunar :D
<jesuselifelet> en que estaba a sii
<jesuselifelet> quien a usado ksplice?
<jesuselifelet> :)
<jesuselifelet> reinicio regreso
<ashhhy> buenas
<ashhhy> buenas
<ashhhy> tengo un problema
<ashhhy> una ayudita
<G0di> aca solo ayudan con ubuntu ?
<ashhhy> y software libre
<G0di> ash es que tengo una duda con freebsd :(
<ashhhy> necesito alguien que me ayude en joomla
<pochomon> buen dia compañeros
<pochomon> necesito su ayuda
<pochomon> acabo de de cerrar la sesion
<pochomon> y cuando volvi a entra no tengo ningun panel ni el superior ni el inferior
<pochomon> alguna idea para solucionarlo
<Jordyec> estimados buenos días podrán ayudarme con un libreoffice 3 que no me chequea la ortografía mientras escribo aún cuando ya esta configurado para eso
<Jordyec> gracias
<pedro> hola hay alguien?
<pedro> Tiffon ya arranqué con el usb y abri un terminal ¿que tendria que hacer ahora?
<Jordyec>  estimados buenos días podrán ayudarme con un libreoffice 3 que no me chequea la ortografía mientras escribo aún cuando ya esta configurado para eso .... gracias
<pedro> Yo soy novato y muy torpe lamento no poder serte de ayuda Jordyec
<Jordyec> chuta ya somos 2
<Jordyec> amigo y no sabes por que el resto no nos contesta
<Jordyec> será por que no están
<pedro> yo ando por acá por que he liao una zapatiesta en mi equipo y estoy a ver si algún alma generosa me ayuda
<Jordyec> igual
<pedro> no tengo ni idea amigo, pueden ser millones de motivos, o que simplemente están pero no estan, jejejejeje
<Jordyec> jajajaja
<Jordyec> sabes de algún otro canal que haya mas gente para ver si nos dan una mano?
<pedro> pero de vez en cuando entra algun genio de ubuntu y tiene la generosidad y se implica como si de tu colega de toda la vida se tratase, así que a cruzar los dedos y que haya suerte jejeje
<Jordyec> la plena toca esperar
<pedro> hay otros canales, pero están en inglés u otros idiomas y como que yo no entiendo ni torta de inglés pues por mucha voluntad que tengan de ayudar pos como que no hay nada que hacer jajajaja
<pedro> Oremos por que algún experto nos ayude jeje
<Jordyec> jajaja chuta ahí si fregados lo mismo que querer bailar perreo con la hermana propia
<Jordyec> no hay chance
<pedro> jajajajaja pos igual
<ashhhy> cual joomla es mejor la 1.5 o 1.7
<pedro> Jordyec ¿tu sabes como reparar ubuntu desde el usb live?
<Jordyec> chuta no pero dame un chance para ver si encuentro algo en google
<pedro> ok, gracias amigo
<fosco_> buenas
<Jordyec> http://translate.google.com.ec/translate?hl=es&langpair=en|es&u=http://www.pendrivelinux.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-804-casper-script-for-persistence/
<Jordyec> .
<Jordyec> http://translate.google.com.ec/translate?hl=es&langpair=en|es&u=http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D1467213
<Jordyec> ./fosco tu eres un duro para ubuntu?
<pedro> Jordyec muchisimas gracias por tomarte la molestia amigo que dios te bendiga
<Jordyec> igual a ti
<Jordyec>  estimados buenos días podrán ayudarme con un libreoffice 3 que no me chequea la ortografía mientras escribo aún cuando ya esta configurado para eso .... gracias
<fosco_> Jordyec, asegurate de tener instalados los paquetes libreoffice*-es
<Jordyec> si tengo eso
<pedro> Mi problema es que por lo visto he machacado algo en la carpeta var lisst por que cambié los permisos para poder eliminar totalmente la version de java que tenia y que no se eliminaba y se duplicaban archivos
<fosco_> pedro, y el problema cual es
<pedro> y al cambiar los permisos,de repente hora ni me funciona el sudo y encima tento medio pc inutilizado, hasta para apagarlo tengo que sesenchufarlo por que ni eso funciona
<pedro> Hola fosco, encantado de saludarte
<fosco_> Jordyec, en la barra de estado de libreoffice aparece el nombre del idioma en que estás escribiendo?
<pedro> pues resulta que cambié los permisos en var lists lok y al hacer eso, de repente sy ongo sudo y lo que sea, me da siempre el mismo mensage
<Jordyec> sabes que si
<Jordyec> sale esos dos iconos de ortografía
<Jordyec> pero nada
<fosco_> y si pulsas F7 inicia el corrector?
<Jordyec> si inicia pero me dice que llego al final yq si quiero ir desde el principio
<pedro> sudo: must y no se que mas de root
<fosco_> pedro, el error exacto ayudaría mucho
<pedro> perdon fosco
<Jordyec> pero de algo que me he dado cuenta es que en la parte superior de la ventana que sale cuando le das f7 no sale nada ahi dnd tendría que salir el idioma y le he cambiado todo en las preferencias y nada
<G0di> diablo
<fosco_> Jordyec, parece q te falta el diccionario de tu idioma
<G0di> tengo una dudita..
<G0di> quien me asiste?
<fosco_> Jordyec, revisa que tienes el paquete aspell-es
<Jordyec> donde veo eso? sorry la ignorancia
<fosco_> dpkfg -l | grep aspell
<fosco_> dpkg -l | grep aspell
<fosco_> el segundo
<G0di> oigame, estoy cansado de usar windows. me quireo mudar
<pedro> Fosco me sale sudo must setuid root
<fosco_> G0di, tienes alguna duda concreta?
<G0di> si fosco_..
<fosco_> pedro, qué cambiaste exactamente?
<G0di> mira que pasa man... es que tengo magic jack.. y necesito eso siempre funcionando al 100%.. pero me dicen unos amigos que magic jack no corren en linux ni freebsd ni nada que no sea la mierd@ de windows :X
<fosco_> G0di, no se que es "magik jack", si es un programa visita su web y comprueba si tiene version para linux
<G0di> fosco_ no, es un aparatito que se conecta al usb de la pc, para hacer llamadas a estados unidos free
<G0di> ilimitado
<pedro> fosco te pongo los comandos que utilicé    sudo chmod -Rf 777 / lists
<fosco_> pedro, uff, no hace falta que sigas
<fosco_> te has cargado el sistema de permisos entero
<pedro> y sudo chown -R pedro / lists
<fosco_> entra con un liveCD, haz copuia de seguridad de los archivos que necesites guardar y reisntala el sistema
<fosco_> copia*
<pedro> Ostias fosco me estás asustando
<fosco_> sudo chmod -Rf 777 / lists <- este comando ha cambiado los permisos a TODOS los archivos del sistema, dejando la mayoría de programas inservibles
<fosco_> hay que tener mucho cuidado cuando se teclean ese tipo de comandos
<G0di> fosco_ y a mi broder, me hechas lamano ? :(
<Jordyec> no me sale nada fosco se quedo como buscando luego de dar  grep aspell
<fosco_> G0di, no tengo nada q decirte, no conozco ese aparato, visita su web e informate
<pedro> joder ya va la segunda vez que hago caso a los cuatro vaciados que ponen sus soluciones mágicas por internet y la cago, joder
<fosco_> Jordyec, lo habrás tecleado mal, paralo con control+c, el comando es dpkg -l | grep aspell
<G0di> fosco_ dice en su web que no, pero unos amigos dicen que si instalo windows virtual puede ke funcione :X
<fosco_> G0di, si pone que no es que no
<G0di> a vale, grax
<G0di> :(
<Jordyec> eso me sale
<Jordyec> ii  aspell                                            0.60.6-2                                   GNU Aspell spell-checker
<Jordyec> ii  aspell-en                                         6.0-0-5.1ubuntu3                           English dictionary for GNU Aspell
<Jordyec> ii  libaspell15                                       0.60.6-2                                   GNU Aspell spell-checker runtime library
<fosco_> Jordyec, no hace falta que pegues aqui
<Jordyec> pues según lo que veo no tengo mi idioma
<Jordyec> sorry
<fosco_> venga, instala el de tu idioma
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install aspell-es
<fosco_> si tu idioma es otro cambia es por el identificador de tu idioma
<pedro> Fosco, con el rescuemix no se podria reparar los permisos?
<fosco_> no
<fosco_> lo unico q puedes hacer es rescatar tus archivos privados y reinstalar
<pedro> he arrancado desde el usb en modo de ver los fallos y me dice que hay error en un solo archive o algo parecido
<pedro> Joder que suerte la mia, pues muchas gracias Fosco un cordial saludo amigo
<Jordyec> fosco nada de nada
<Jordyec> ya instale reinicie el libreoffice chequee la configuración y nada
<pedro> Fosco, si copio todo lo del disco duro en otro y luego lo buelco en el primero ¿seguiria con el mismo problema? es decir, instalo desde el liveusb y despues copio todo en el nuevo, seguiri igual o lo soluciona eso?
<pedro> ¿y si sustituyo la carpeta var del usb por la del disco duro? por que en esa carpeta fué en la que la he piciado
<pochomon> buen dia compañeros necesito su ayuda
<pochomon> tengo problemas con los paneles, tanto como el superior como el inferior, desaparecieron
<pochomon> cree un lanzador que permite restaurarlos pero cada vez que inicio session tengo que darle clic para que muestre dichos paneles, no se que hacer para el cambio sea permanente, espero me puedan ayudar
<fosco_> pedro, salva sólo tus documentos personales, todo lo demás no sirve
<fosco_> pochomon, que version de ubuntu y que escritorio usas?
<pochomon> escritorio gnome ubuntu 11.04
<fosco_> teoricamente 11.04 usa el escritorio unity, que solo tiene panel superior
<fosco_> si quieres un escritorio clasico deberás entrar usando la sesion "gnome clasico" en el login
<pochomon> asi queda cada vez que entro tengo que dar clic a el lanzador
<pochomon> para que muestre los paneles
<pochomon> http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/4923/pantallazoqe.png
<pochomon> claro eso es cierto
<pochomon> pero con una tarjeta geforce unity no va
<pochomon> por eso no lo utilizo
<fosco_> entras usando la sesion "gnome clasico"?
<fosco_> (por cierto, yo tengo una geforce y unity funciona perfectamente
<fosco_> )
<pochomon> bueno ya probe y se bloquea solo me deja la ventana si estoy navegando
<pochomon> la sesion la cerre por erro normalmente cuando prendo la pc esta no pide contraseña
<fosco_> que es lo que probaste
<Jordyec> no funciono fosco
<Jordyec> apoya
<Jordyec> )
<pochomon> habilite unity desde el admin de compiz
<fosco_> pochomon, ve a sistema - administracion - ventana de entrada y desactiva el acceso automático
<fosco_> luego cierra sesion y entra usando la sesion gnome clasico
<pochomon> ok vuelvo
<fosco_> Jordyec, entra en sistema - administracion - idiomas, a ver si te dice que el soporte de idioma está incompleto
<pochomon> :D funciono sin problemas
<pochomon> muchas gracias!
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> ahora si quieres puedes volver a activar el inicio automático
<pochomon> listo!
<pochomon> fosco: que tanta diferencia ahi entre el byobu y la terminal
<pochomon> en realidad es lo mismo
<fosco_> no se que es byobu
<infoLoco> Buenas tardes
<infoLoco> porque en evolution las cuentas de correo aparecen unidas en una misma carpeta?
<infoLoco> Por favor?
<abuelosamor> hola gente!, saben cómo hacer que pidgin te revise la ortografia???
<fosco_> abuelosamor, entra en editar - preferencias - conversaciones - resaltar faltas de ortografía
<abuelosamor> gracias fosco
<abuelosamor> fosco_:
<abuelosamor> fosco_:  me faltaban los complementos, porque esa casilla estaba activa
<abuelosamor> Gracias!!!
<fosco_> de nada
<InsektO> buenas tardes
<Jordyec> oche fosco no se soluciono lo mio pero igual gracias por tu ayuda Dios te Bendiga
<granjero2> hola
<granjero2> tengo un problema, tuve que instalar una version vieja de flash para poder usar ustream. porque la nueva hace un conflicto con la grabacion y la transmicion simultanea.
<granjero2> pero ahora el fash viejo dejo de andar y no me deja aceptar en el cuadro de dialogo que me pide que tome la linea de entrada
 * dannyLopez saluda
<curiousx> con las guenas pa' toa' la ranchada =)
<sianhulo> amigos, necesito salir de este tema, que ya me esta sacando canas verdes.
<sianhulo> ¿si tengo un modem que limita la apertura de puertos, pero yo obtengo internet a traves de un router(que obviamente esta conectado al modem), seguiria contando con el blockeo del modem, o solo me afectaria las reglas del router?
<cousteau> sianhulo, espera... qué pinta el módem en todo esto?   pc <--> router <--> modem?
<cousteau> pc <--> router <--> modem <--> internet?
<sianhulo> pues que el modem bloquea la apertura de puertos, el router esta conectado al modem y este al pc
<cousteau> no se puede configurar el modem para que abra los puertos?
<sianhulo> pues, lo intente, pero de todas maneras los programas no me acepta nada
<sianhulo> para hacerlo necesito desconectar el router y conectar el modem, cada vez que hago el cambio, tengo 15 minutos(o mas) sin internet, y todavia no veo resultados
<sianhulo> y como la isp solo bloquea hasta el puerto 1000 y los puertos que quiero abrir estan por encima dell 10000, pues lo unico que quedaria seria ubuntu, pero iptables esta desactivado :S
<cousteau> pues con el router puedes redirigir puertos
<sianhulo> con el router estan abiertos, es ams, una de las apps usa upnp
<sianhulo> y ni con eso funciona
<cousteau> pero digo que con el router no sólo puedes abrirlos, sino también redirigirlos
<cousteau> ej: abrir puertos 10020..10025 => 192.168.1.2:20..25
<sianhulo> es que cuando abres un puerto, debes colocar tu ip
<cousteau> ?
<cousteau> bueno, no sé cómo será el router, normalmente le dices "abre de tal puerto a tal puerto, mándalos a tal PC a partir de tal puerto"
<sianhulo> pues el mios es mas o menos asi, es un tp-link
<cousteau> pues eso, ahí puedes redirigir puertos
<sianhulo> ademas de que digamos que abre el puerto cuando es necesario(cuando lo pide el programa) y en el router aparece efectivamente el programa
<r4z0rb4ck> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY!
<r4z0rb4ck> rengo:
<rengo> pasa r4z0rb4ck
<r4z0rb4ck> adonde?
<rengo> r4 que?
<debsan> je te pregunta que pasa xD
<r4z0rb4ck> me di cuenta de algo
<rengo> r4z0rb4ck:
<rengo> r4z0rb4ck:  que queres?
<debsan> r4z0rb4ck, de que te diste cuenta ?
<r4z0rb4ck> Todos los que están acá son gente anti-social,como el gordo granudo que no tienen vida , o tiene 40 años y son virgen.
<cousteau> !ops
<kubot> ¡Ayuda! (Usar solamente en casos de emergencias) jpds Sapote dballester Seveas erUSUL OberonKing effie_jayx LjL RoAkSoAx fetova m4v fosco_ mimecar guampa chilicuil
<cousteau> no me apetece entrar en el jeugo
<r4z0rb4ck> es verdad?
<debsan> r4z0rb4ck, y vos cual sos ? tenes 40 años ?
<debsan> uhhh
<cousteau> ¡EL SISTEMA FUNCIONAAA!
<m4v> no alimenten al troll
<debsan> cousteau, jeje
<m4v> cousteau: cuando estoy :P
<sianhulo> cousteau, tengo curiosidad¿que hiciste?
<debsan> m4v, quería divertirme un ratico
<debsan> sianhulo, lo kickeo
<cousteau> m4v, hmm... no sería mejor que el aviso lo diese en #ubuntu-es-ops?
<m4v> cousteau: lo hace.
<sianhulo> si, pero es que tiene autoridad sobre otros?en un chat irc?
<m4v> bueno, ya offtopic.
<cousteau> digo, sólo en ops
<debsan> cousteau, es buena no la conocia la de ops
<cousteau> sianhulo, avisar a los ops
<debsan> sianhulo, claro, si no esto podría ser un caos
<sianhulo> mi ISP bloquea los puertos HASTA el 1000, he probado con 3 programas que necesitan de la apertura de puertos(10025, 31415 y 30000) los cuales fueron abiertos; uno de estos tiene la opcion de upnp. 1 solo me dice que los puertos estan bloqueados(el que tiene la opcion de upnp) los otros no hacen ni pio, como si no se recibiera conexion.¿cual puede ser el problema)
<isaacricci> hola ivan
<LuisMiguel> compañeros, instalé debian con LXDE, que programa utilizo para sacar un print Screen?
<m4v> LuisMiguel: probablemente sería mejor que preguntes en #debian-es
<LuisMiguel> ya pregunté.. pero los debianeros son medio pedantes..
<LuisMiguel> se creen sabios..
#ubuntu-es 2011-09-27
<LuisMiguel> o alguien utiliza ubuntu con LXDE?
<LuisMiguel> funcionará Shutter con LXDE?
<m4v> supongo que podés usar scrot (es para línea de comando), no conozco que usa LXDE
<buss> hola
<buss> soy nuevo en linux
<m4v> LuisMiguel: o gnome-screenshot
<buss> alguien podria aconsejarme  una guia para torpes??
<buss> gracias
<LuisMiguel> en la página de ubuntu hay una guía..
<LuisMiguel> la principal frustación para algunos es que quieren manejar ubuntu como si fuera windows..
<LuisMiguel> y ubuntu no es güindos
<xangua> te refieres a la serie de libros 'for dummies' ¿¿ :P http://is.gd/QQdRIm
<buss> esq es mi primer dia
<buss> no se
<buss> algo , algo para empezar poco a poco
<debsan> buss, pero que querés hacer ?
<buss> pues manejarme con linux, y olvidarme de w
<LuisMiguel> eso no se logra en 1 día..
<LuisMiguel> se logra con la práctica..
<LuisMiguel> y usándolo todos los días..
<debsan> LuisMiguel, obtuvieste tu respuesta ?
<LuisMiguel> y teniendo la necesidad de hacer cosas.. investigar como se hacen en el otro sistema..
<LuisMiguel> pues me recomiendan scrot
<LuisMiguel> me suena a escroto..
<LuisMiguel> pero investigaré..
<LuisMiguel> jeje
<buss> esq el problema es q hay cosas simples q no se ni como hacerlas
<buss> como entrar en mis documentos
<buss> mi pc
<buss> cosas asi
<buss> jejjejej
<m4v> buss: tenés que ser más específico, pregunta tu duda en cuestión.
<buss> bueno
<buss> de momento estoy investigando
<buss> no tengo nada concreto
<buss> pero bueno
<LuisMiguel> buss que versión de ubuntu instalaste?
<buss> 10.10
<buss> pero ya se q puedo contar con vosotros
<LuisMiguel> 10.10 todavía tienes un panel superior?
<LuisMiguel> que dice lugares?
<buss> ok ok
<LuisMiguel> ahí es como mis documentos
<buss> grax
<LuisMiguel> quieres hacer un doc. en word..
<LuisMiguel> metete a aplicaciones->oficina
<xangua> 10.10 que va  a dejar de estar soportado en 6 meses, buena elección ;)
<LuisMiguel> jaja..
<LuisMiguel> mejor la 10.04
<m4v> o actualizar a 11.04
<buss> me lo descargué hace tiempo
<buss> pero no consigo hacerme con el
<LuisMiguel> pues con la 11.04 menos..
<LuisMiguel> con ese Unity ...
<buss> es mas dificil el 11.04??
<LuisMiguel> nop..  pero su pantalla es muy diferente
<LuisMiguel> al principio te desubica.. un poco
<LuisMiguel> después se vuelve fácil
<LuisMiguel> esta más ordenado
<buss> ok ok
<buss> lo probaré
<buss> gracias
<buss> voy a ver si me descargo un libro o algo sobre linux
<buss> alguna recomendación???
<debsan> guia de ubuntu
<buss> asi? tal cual??
<debsan> buss, http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Portada
<buss> muchas gracias
<tecladomito> como se puede hacer para que byobu arranque junto on el terminal?
<debsan> tecladomito, habla bien :D   Qué es byobu ?
<tecladomito> debsan: google
<debsan> tecladomito, sí claro.
<debsan> Byobu: Byobu is a profile and configuration utilities for GNU Screen. In May 2009 screen-profiles was renamed Byobu.
<Colo> debsan: byobu es un decorador informativo para la terminal :)
<debsan> Colo, estoy leyendo
<Colo> debsan: OK esta bueno pero no se como iniciarlo con la terminal
<m4v> Colo: "byobu"
<Colo> si
<debsan> claro
<debsan> lo acabo de instalar
 * unknow Saludos!
<masstor> alguno puede ayudarme con un problema de red
<debsan> !detalles masstor
<kubot> masstor: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<carlos> holaaaa
<carlos> holaaa
<carlos> Hola amigos hay alguien¡
<chilicuil> hola carlos
<carlos> hola
<carlos> fijate que tengo un problema con mi ubuntu
<carlos> 11.4
<chilicuil> que problema carlos ?
<carlos> cuando quiero poner el cubo desaparese la barra de minimizar y maximizar
<carlos> y todo lo del escritorio
<carlos> pero eso ya lo erregle ya se como ponerlo todo a la normalidad
<chilicuil> y como lo haces carlos ?
<carlos> pro lo que quiero es poner el efecto del cubo sin que me salga ese problema
<carlos> si puedes hacerlo?
<chilicuil> carlos: no uso unity ni compiz, pero se que no puedes usar ambos al mismo tiempo, al menos no por el momento
<dylan66> se crean conflictos entre unity t el cubo
<chilicuil> carlos: http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/05/enable-desktop-cube-in-unity-ubuntu.html
<GeeKHA> hola alguien me puede ayudar a instalar mi propio repositorio?
<dylan66> http://www.facilware.com/como-activar-el-cubo-de-compiz-con-unity-sin-morir-en-el-intento.html
<chilicuil> carlos: parece ser que si deshabilitas unity, podras usar compiz
<chilicuil> genial, gracias por la liga en español dylan66
<dylan66> ojo con lo que tocas
<GeeKHA> dylan66, sabras como puedo instalar mi propio repositorio
<dylan66> añadir un repo?
<GeeKHA> no descargarlo a mi pc
<GeeKHA> para tenerlo y no tener que usar internet para descargar paq
<chilicuil> GeeKHA: quieres hacer un mirror de los repositorios?, o tienes un repositorio
<GeeKHA> tenerlo como servidor de otros pc
<GeeKHA> quiero hacer el mirror
<GeeKHA> no lo he descargado ni nada
<chilicuil> GeeKHA: supongo que quieres ahorrar ancho de banda, en tu intranet
<dylan66> se que se puede pero no recuerdo como
<GeeKHA> exacto y cmpartirlo con mis amigos cuando sea necesario por lan
<GeeKHA> chilicuil,
<chilicuil> GeeKHA: en ese puedes usar apt-cacher-ng
<chilicuil> en ese caso*
<chilicuil> GeeKHA: crea un proxy para apt de esa forma, solo los paquetes que utilicen seran descargados
<GeeKHA> chilicuil, disculpame es primera vez que haré esto
<chilicuil> GeeKHA: y luego se copian localmente, compartiendo los paquetes de todos
<GeeKHA> no entiendo que tengo que hacer?
<chilicuil> GeeKHA: apt-cache-ng es un programa que trae todo incluido, solo instalalo y configura los demas clientes para que lo usen
<chilicuil> GeeKHA: $ sudo apt-get install apt-cacher-ng #en tu maquina que sera el proxy
<chilicuil> GeeKHA: luego en los clientes corres este script $ ./script add # https://gist.github.com/1244180
<GeeKHA> ok
<chilicuil> GeeKHA: verifica que PORT_SERVER y IP_SERVER tengan valores correctos
<chilicuil> GeeKHA: despues de dar ./script add en los clientes debes actualizar la lista de paquetes $ sudo apt-get update
<chilicuil> GeeKHA: cuando no desees utilizar el proxy en las maquinas ejecutas ./script remove y volvera a usar los repositorios oficiales
<chilicuil> GeeKHA: una sola instancia del servidor sirve para almacenar repositorios de todas las versiones de ubuntu que quieras
<GeeKHA> ok gracias man
<GeeKHA> me pongo manos a la sobre eso y te viso
<GeeKHA> chilicuil,
<carlos__> holaa
<chilicuil> hey, funciono?
<GeeKHA> mi conexion esta pesima
<GeeKHA> copie todo lo que vos me dijiste y mañana lo hare
<carlos_> holaaa
<arp-> hola
<Xriveryk> buenas noches, tengo ubuntu 11.04 con ultimate edition 2.7 como puedo hacer par actualizar mi ultimate edition ????
<Xriveryk> buenas buenas.!!! ahi alguien por aqui??
<arp-> hola
<Xriveryk> sabes como podria actualizar mi ultimate edition?
<arp-> nop
<arp-> no lo uso
<Xriveryk> alguien que me pueda ayudar con ultimate edition..?
<dimitruss> what?
<Xriveryk>  buenas noches, tengo ubuntu 11.04 con ultimate edition 2.7 como puedo hacer par actualizar mi ultimate edition ????
<carlos> holaaaaa
<carlos> hay alguien
<carlos> ¡
<carlos> holaaaaa
<carlos> me pueden ayudar?
<lanber> alguien sabe porque a veces no me desaparece la barra de iconos lateral?
<fosco_> buenas
<Aeryal> hola!
<Aeryal> alguien que pueda ofrecer algo de ayuda sobre Octave?
<Suther> chanels
<Suther> canales
<Suther> sabadell
 * unknow Saludos!
<lopez_> Hola que tal dos consultas desde ayer que no funciona el teclado numérico de mi notebook emachines e725 y la otra es que aún no puedo hacer correr la webcam del mismo equipo en cheese o skype, pero si cuando le pinta en google+
<curiousx> con las guenas pa' toa' la ranchada
 * curiousx sonido de grillos
<lopez_> alguien dio respuesta a mi pregunta me cai
<csotelo> hello
<csotelo> Hola Gente
<curiousx> aloha
<csotelo> tengo un pequenio gran problema en ubuntu
<csotelo> ahora ultimo he instalado los paquetes necesarios para que funcione con xfce4 como xubuntu
<csotelo> la razon... en la carga.. no se que paquete esta saturando la memoria ( y tengo 4BG de ram )
<csotelo> al punto que hace que el ordenador crahee
<csotelo> por casi 2 minutos
<csotelo> puse el monitor de sistema y me bota al 100% de procesador
<csotelo> quise monitorear con un top
<csotelo> pero cuando la maquina se recupera, recien puedo trabajar
<csotelo> alguien sabe algo de alguna bug o le paso lago similar?
<csotelo> gracias
<dzup> csotelo: ps aux | sort -nk +4 | tail  en oastebin?
<lopez_> mortal lo arregle, alguno tuvo problemas con la webcam en una laptop ?
<onicev1> Hola
<onicev1> ¿Alguien podria indicarme como mirar que tipo de memoria RAM tengo en el equipo sin tener que abrirlo?
<curiousx> onicev1: sudo dmidecode -t memory
<onicev> muchas gracias. Voy a mirar.
<csotelo> dzup, Gracias
<unknow> curiousx, Ese comando permite visualizar el bus de la ram?
<curiousx> mmm... no lo se =P
<curiousx> a ver...
<curiousx> no solo la frecuencia, pero si buscas por "baseboard" a lo mejor lo encontras
<unknow> curiousx, baseboard? Es un comando¿?
<curiousx> no emm... tampoco sale con baseboard tampoco sale
<unknow> curiousx, Con qué comando puedo visualizarlo?
<curiousx> no lo se =(
<curiousx> queres saber cuanto sooporta el socket donde va la ram ?
<unknow> Necesito saber que BUS usa la RAM. No he podido conseguir ese comando.
<unknow> curiousx, Cuál sería ese comando para el socket?
<arp-> unknow
<arp-> notebook o pc?
<curiousx> unknow: sudo dmidecode -t memory | grep -i speed
<curiousx> con las guenas arp-
<arp-> hola
<anselmo> hola
<arp-> kcs
<curiousx> hola
<curiousx> me jui cya arp- =)
<curiousx> me jui cya arp- =)
<Operador08> hola a todos... tenia una pequeña consulta que no se si alguien me la puede resolver... vereis estoy probanntudo Lubuntu y por defecto no me reconoce una impresora, que si lo hace ubuntu... pense que no abria problemas siendo el mismo kernel y en segunda opcion la misma empresa, canonical, sabeis porque pasa esto?
<josejp2424> instalala por local host y listo. tenes que tener internet
<Operador08> aaams, sabes no es que me preocupe eso demasiado, tan solo que no entiendo porque una distro la reconoce automaticamente y otra no...
<josejp2424> son por los paquetes
<Operador08> aaaams
<Operador08> no lo pense
<josejp2424> no todas las distros tienen los mismos paquetes
<Operador08> gracias, disculpa mi ignorancia, ya buscare entonces los paquetes correspondientes
<josejp2424> de nada
<Operador08> por cierto muy interesante xmls ;) un saludo a todos.
<josejp2424> suerte amigo
<josejp2424> dj-dexter muy buenos los fondos que pusiste en taringa
<josejp2424> hola gente alguien save o tiene una lista del orden de compilacion gnome 2,2
<dimitruss_> mi ubuntu 11.04 se cuelga tengo una lenovo z470 core i5 sg es laptop y se colgo usando el libreoffice cuando movia un grafico quisiera poder usarlo normalmente , ademas los botones de acceso rapido no funcionan como que cuelgan el teclado , me podrian dr alguna reocmendacion?
<dimitruss__> 64 bits
<carlos_> ¿Cómo saco los carácteres ascii en ubuntu? en el otro lado era alt + número. Gracias.
<dimitruss__> ayudaaaaaaaa
<dimitruss__> carlos_,  sfw  http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/76656
<dimitruss__> mi ubuntu 11.04 se cuelga tengo una lenovo z470 core i5 sg es laptop y se colgo usando el libreoffice cuando movia un grafico quisiera poder usarlo normalmente , ademas los botones de acceso rapido no funcionan como que cuelgan el teclado , me podrian dr alguna reocmendacion?
<dimitruss__> por favir ayuda
<carlos_> si si, pero seguro que hay alguna forma más fácil...
<josejp2424> dimitruss no uso ubuntu. pero ya la vercion 11.04 tiene muchos bug
<josejp2424> que caracteres carlos
<carlos_> el corazón
<dimitruss__> ostras tendre que usar la nueva que esta saliendo o me regreso al 10.04?
<carlos_> este en concreto -> ♥
<carlos_> pero no se que combinación es
<dimitruss__> jajajajaja
<carlos_> dimitruss_, libreoffice viene por defecto
<dimitruss__> si
<carlos_> aissss, no se ni lo que digo xD
<josejp2424> es una netboo o notbook carlos
<dimitruss__> bueno me regureso al 10.04
<carlos_> es un portátil normal
<dimitruss__> tengo una particion con 10.04
<dimitruss__> si 14 pulgadas un poko difrente las teclas pero casi todo igual
<carlos_> pero no es para mí, así que usa un teclado normal, de 105
<dimitruss__> cuando presiono el volemen es la nota
<josejp2424> <dimitruss  es la mejor opcion yo a todos les digo lo mismo es la mas estable hasta que salga otra lts
<josejp2424>  ALT + FN + L carlos
<dimitruss__> pero el problem por que se cuelga tambien vi en dos de mis aigos con core i7 tenia problemas parecidos pero mas continuos
<dimitruss__> pero esta tiene mejores cosas bueno regresare y actualizare talvez todo vaya mejor
<josejp2424> mira no se mucho porque no me he puesto con ubuntu, yo tambien tengo una i5
<josejp2424> probaste carlos
<carlos_> josejp2424, no, así no sale. bueno ya lo miraré...
<jachavez> hola buenas tardes, me gustaria sabersi existe algun programa en linux que haga lo que hace alchool 120 en windows
<mimecar> ¿que es lo que hace ese programa en windows?
<jachavez> montar las isos de los programas sin tener quemar el iso
<jachavez> es decir crea un dvdrom virtual con la imagen
<jachavez> como que si tuviera 2 unidades fisicas de dvd
<mimecar> por consola mount ya hace eso
<mimecar> también hay programas gráficos pero no los he usado
<jachavez> mimecar, la cuestion es que el uto programa no lo reconoce jaja sigue diciendo que no esta el uto adentro
<jachavez> quiero correr diablo II
<mimecar> ¿has montado la iso?
<sambalespetri> hola. me ha desaparecido en natty la fecha y hora de la barra, ¿me ayudan a recuperarla?
<mimecar> sambalespetri: ¿usas unity o gnome clásico?=
<sambalespetri> unity
<mimecar> no he usado unity mucho
<sambalespetri> inicié sesión con el escritorio e ubuntu clásico y tampoco veo la fecha y hora
<mimecar> en ubuntu clásico, botón derecho sobre la barra, añadir
<sambalespetri> la aplicación hora y fecha debería colgar del menu administración, verdad?  pues no la tengo
<sambalespetri> tampoco cuando pretendo añadir sobre la barra
<casi_> hola
<casi_> !screen
<kubot> screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<casi_> !shot
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'shot'.
<casi_> !screenshot
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<casi_> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=174349
<casi_> es con ubuntu 11.10
<casi_> beta 2
<cousteau> ya van por b2?
<mimecar> casi_: no hay soporte para la beta
<mimecar> tendrás que preguntar en el canal inglés #ubuntu+1
<casi_> ok
<casi_> bueno entonces tengo otro problema
<casi_> con ubuntu 11.04
<casi_> hubo una actualizaci'on
<casi_> y ahora no inicia
<sambalespetri> hice un filtro dentro del gestor de paquetes synaptic. dentro de "Recomendaciones perdidas" encontré "indicator-datetime". instalando esto quizas solucione el problema, uds. que creen?
<cousteau> casi_, con algún error?
<casi_> busy vox se habre me parece
<mimecar> sambalespetri: no te sale la opción de añadir la fecha?
<casi_> busque algo por internet pero parece que no hay solucion
<sambalespetri> no, no sale
<cousteau> casi_, te sale algún error? es que con "no inicia" es difícil saber... qué pasa exactamente?
<fVckingmania> alguien sabe que significa esto??  W: Imposible obtener http://cu.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/multiverse/source/Sources.bz2  La suma hash difiere
<casi_> pues dice lo sigueinte
<fVckingmania> Sorry, buenas tardes era lo primero!!!!!!!!
<iBet7o> hola!
<mimecar> fVckingmania: que está mal descargado ese archivo
<cousteau> fVckingmania, estás usando wifi?
<fVckingmania> cousteau, no!!
<casi_> Busy Box v.1.17.1(ubuntu1:1.17.1-10ubunt1
<casi_> )
<fVckingmania> mimecar, si eso lo se pero eso me sale cuando hago un apt-get update
<iBet7o> alguien sabe como puedo abrir un puerto en ubuntu 10.10?
<cousteau> fVckingmania, pues prueba o bien intentando de nuevo o bien cambiando el servidor de repositorios
<casi_> built-in shell (ash)
<casi_> etc
<mimecar> cambia de repositorio
<fVckingmania> cousteau, el problema es ke desde otro servidor me funciona perfectamente
<cousteau> casi_, hmm, suena a fallo gordo, en efecto
<cousteau> fVckingmania, entonces?
<cousteau> el servidor de cuba tendrá un problema
<casi_> eso parece s'i
<fVckingmania> cousteau, eso quisera saber yo
<casi_> y lo peor de todo es que yo no hice nada raro
<fVckingmania> cousteau, mira el servidor donde me sale ete error esta detras de un proxy
<fVckingmania> cousteau, pero esta bien configurado par salir a traves de el y todo
<cousteau> casi_, y esto fue después de una actualización normal o una de versión?
<fVckingmania> cousteau, de echo me descarga algunos paketes pero no todos
<casi_> normal
<casi_> me parecio que fue de kernel tambien
<cousteau> fVckingmania, con servidor me refiero a los orígenes de software
<cousteau> casi_, a lo mejro arrancando con un kernel antiguo se arregla
<casi_> ya intente
<casi_> y tampoco
<casi_> creo que sale lo mismo
<cousteau> casi_, al principio, cuando sale grub (si no sale, pulsa Shift), selecciona uno antiguo
<casi_> entonces descarte q era el kernel
<casi_> si eso lo hice
<casi_> bueno hay una cosa para poner kernel viejos
<casi_> es lo mismo no?
<casi_> ah ya recorde
<casi_> decia que no encontraba el kernel con viejos kernels
<cousteau> casi_, hmm
<cousteau> probaste modo de recuperación?
<casi_> lo acabe de intentar pero me hice un lio
<casi_> pareciese que lo fuese a intalar de neuvo no?
<BoF> si le coloco contraseña al grub no me la deberia pedir solo si quiero editar al inciar?
<casi_> entonces recovey mode?
<sambalespetri> mimecar: pude reestablecer la fecha y hora y averiguar que causó el problema. muchas gracias y hasta otra
<cousteau> casi_, la verdad es que no se me ocurre qué otra cosa se podría hacer... tienes /home en partición aparte?
<casi_> no
<casi_> pero puedo compiar todo
<casi_> ya lo copie
<casi_> pero instalar cosas es bastante cansado
<casi_> instalar matlab que ya ni me acuerdo...
<casi_> pero bueno es lo que hay jeje
<cousteau> (puedes instalar octave que está en repos..)
<cousteau> casi_, bueno, yo personalmente no tengo ni idea de cómo arreglarlo, pero a lo mejor se puede
<casi_> bueno voy a intntar a ver
<cousteau> creo que desde un live CD puedes separar /home, busca manuales
<cousteau> así lo tendrás listo para cuando reinstales
<cousteau> !splithome
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'splithome'.
<cousteau> !separatehome
<kubot> Tu directorio home ( casa ) es donde todos tus archivos personales se guardan. Si quieres mover to directorio home a su propia partición; consulta ( en inglés ) http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<casi_> eso realmente no me importa tanto
<casi_> venga voy a ver
<casi_> gracias
<casi_> adios
<soporte> Buenas Tardes, algun experto en tplinux
<usuario> Hola?
<usuario> Soy nuevo en linux, tengo un par de dudas ¿Alguien podría echarme un cable, por favor?
<cousteau> pretunta
<cousteau> *pregunta
<usuario> cómo puedo instalar el Adobe Shockwave Player  ?
<usuario> para firefox
<usuario> es que de momento este S.O cubre todas mis necesidades más o menos, para decirle adiós a windows, pero si no puedo instalar eso de alguna forma no podré jugar a algunos juegos online a los que suelo jugar
<cousteau> usuario, shockwave o flash?
<usuario> shockwave
<cousteau> qué juego, por curiosidad?
<usuario> es para jugar en páginas tipo minijuegos, mundijuegos.com etc
<cousteau> usuario, minijuegos usa flash
<usuario> es que al meterme en mundijuegos me dice que necesito plugins de shockwave, y no sé qué hacer.
<usuario> los de windows no valen
<cousteau> usuario, dice "shockwave" o "shockwave flash"?
<usuario> "Adobe Shockwave Player "    pone, cousteau
<cousteau> usuario, hmm... bueno, empieza por el flash (para minijuegos), que es lo fácil
<usuario> con eso podré jugar aquí www.mundijuegos.com ?
<cousteau> ve al centro de software y busca "flashplugin-installer"
<cousteau> usuario, con eso podrás jugar a minijuegos
<cousteau> mundijuegos no sé, no tengo cuenta
<cousteau> ...no, parece que mundijuegos usa shockwave
<cousteau> para instalar shockwave necesitarás wine (para ejecutar ejecutables de windows en linux)
<dannyLopez> !gpg
<kubot> Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<cousteau> instalas firefox en wine, y shockwave en el firefox instalado en wine
<usuario> perdona mi ignorancia, cousteau. Pero... ¿Qué es eso de Wine?  (Es mi primer día en linux.  Uso concretamente Ciberlinux v1.3)
<cousteau> cuando ya tengas eso puedes incluso ejecutar firefox(wine) desde firefox(linux) como si fuese un plugin usando mozplugger (instrucciones: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<cousteau> hmm, no conozco ciberlinux
<usuario> ciberlinux es un S.O que por lo visto está sacado de ubuntu 10.
<cousteau> bueno, "sacado de" no significa que sea igual; ubuntu está basado en debian y son distintos
<dannyLopez> tengo problemas con esto http://pastebin.com/M1JzN1MM
<mimecar> dannyLopez: ese enlace no va
<usuario> Cousteau, por si quieres echarle un vistazo...    http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ciberlinux           está muy interesante. A mí me ha gustado mucho este S.O
<cousteau> icono de internet explorer? no gracias
<usuario> me parece a mí que no te has molestado mucho en leer
<cousteau> si quisiera un SO parecido a windows le pondría a linux un programa para que se reiniciase espontáneamente de vez en cuando
<mimecar> usuario: que tenga la apariencia de windows xp no ayuda mucho
<mimecar> parece que lleva kde
<usuario> pues precisamente por eso me puse yo este S.O.   Para dar el salto de windows a linux e ir acostumbrandome un poco.   Deberíais tener un poco de consideración para usuarios que nunca han probado esto y quieren iniciarse. Y creo que esto es una buena opción para empezar
<mimecar> tienes muchos programas que son multiplataforma y funcionan igual en los dos sistemas
<usuario> El icono de IE  aparece al principio, pero pinchas y lo que se abre es mozilla.  IE no existe aquí en ciberlinux, ni nada que tenga que ver con windows. El icono logicamente se puede cambiar, pero al principio sale eso por defecto
<cousteau> quiero decir, para dar el salto no hace falta que el icono de menú sea el de windows... que sean parecidos en el uso y tal está bien, pero eso es exagerado
<mimecar> usuario: si te aclaras de esa forma usa ciberlinux
<usuario> si, pero no sé... no lo he hecho yo. Es así. Yo no hubiera puesto ese icono, hubiera dejado el de mozilla. No entiendo por qué lo hicieron así, pero bueno.  Yo se lo he cambiado
<usuario> Yo cuando solucione las cosillas que no entiendo de aquí, que son 4 tonterías creo que le diré adiós a windows para siempre. Lo tengo claro
<mimecar> no le gusta tener otros sistemas en el pc, eso no es bueno
<mimecar> ATENCION: la instalacion es automatica, y no es apta para instalaciones con sistemas operativos pre-existentes. para mas informacion, visite el Foro de TECNICOS LINUX
<usuario> por ejemplo, de momento no sé ni cómo puedo escanear, o lo del shockwave ese, y creo que poco más.
<mimecar> usuario: en ubuntu, menú gráficos, escáner
<mimecar> flash se usa, shockwave es una tecnología acabada
<cousteau> yo sólo digo que espero por el bien de esa distro que el menú principal sea el clásico de gnome y que no imite al de windows
<usuario> mimecar, voy a ver lo que me has dicho del escaner
<mimecar> cousteau: lleva kde
<mimecar> usuario: si usa kde, puede ser un programa diferente
<dannyLopez> http://pastebin.com/fQydSGyB
<dannyLopez> mimecar: ^
<dannyLopez> y esa?
<cousteau> mimecar, *flash* es una tecnología acabada... shockwave simplemente es historia antigua
<mimecar> dannyLopez: pruebas los enlaces?
<usuario> entonces para meterme en mundijuegos.com  (Puedes jugar sin cuenta en salas de invitado) ¿QUé hago? ¿Miro en que consiste lo de wine y lo hago así o qué me recomendáis?
<cousteau> mimecar, en wikipedia pone que usa gnome, y que kde se usaba antes... creo
<mimecar> usuario: seguro que usa shockwave?
<cousteau> usuario, mira el tutorial que te pasé https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<cousteau> mimecar, yepes
<mimecar> cousteau: si, kde en las primeras
<cousteau> si tienes flashblock te sale el icono de shockwave en vez del de flash
<usuario> cousteau, te lo agradezco, pero no tengo mucha idea de inglés, lo siento :(
<mimecar> no me gusta nada tener que usar wine para ejecutar esos juegos
<usuario> mimecar, yo estoy casi seguro que usa shockwave, es lo que me aparece.  Mira, por ejemplo, la sala de poker de mundijuegos ¿Te importa mirarlo un segundo para ver si usa el que digo y cómo puedo entrar por favor?      http://www.mundijuegos.com/juegos/juego.php?juego=20&sala=3
<cousteau> ...instala wine, bájate el ejecutable para instalar firefox en windows y ejecútalo con wine (botón derecho > abrir con > comando personalizado > wine, o a lo mejor con doble clic vale)
<mimecar> usuario: no tienes páginas de juegos que usen flash?
<cousteau> mimecar, usa shockwave director, lo he comprobado
<mimecar> shockwave hace mucho que no se usa en la red
<cousteau> pero minijuegos usa flash
<cousteau> mimecar, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flat_Earth_Society
<usuario> mimecar, yo es que donde juego siempre es en mundijuegos. Desde hace años, tengo amigos allí  ¿Qué puedo hacer entonces?
<cousteau> si aún se usa eso, imagínate shockwave
<mimecar> intentar que funcione con wine
<usuario> ya me he descargado wine
<mimecar> al final instalas el firefox de windows
<usuario> voy a ir ejecutandolo
<cousteau> usuario, puedes instalar wine, instalar firefox en wine, instalar shockwave en firefox
<cousteau> usuario, "descargado"? está en repositorios
<usuario> ah, respecto a lo de escanear, ya sé cómo se hace, gracias. Pero no puedo aunque ya sepa porque mi escaner es antiguo y no me lo reconoce.
<mimecar> usuario: define "antiguo"
<usuario> repositorios?  no sé ni lo que es. Perdona.  ufff, me da verguenza hablar con vosotros, pero alguna vez tendría que ser la primera en ir conociendo linux
<mimecar> usuario: un repositorio es un servidor que contiene todos los programas
<usuario> antiguo... pues es un plustek opticpro u12.    Si no me equivoco es de 1996 o 97
<cousteau> es decir, del siglo pasado
<usuario> si
<mimecar> ¿que conexión tiene?
<cousteau> (siento ser tan dramático... pero es que es verdad)
<usuario> usb
<cousteau> había de eso en el siglo XX?
<mimecar> usb del 96?
<usuario> es verdad, cousteau, es un hecho. Todo lo que tenga más de 11 años es del siglo pasado
<usuario> va por los dos
<cousteau> bueno... yo tengo un laptop con disquetera y usb
<usuario> por usb y por otra conexión, pero yo lo pongo por usb
<mimecar> ¿que programa abres para escanear?
<mimecar> recuerda que no estas usando ubuntu y los programas pueden cambiar
<usuario> yo en windows xp escaneaba con el word, pero aquí con el equivalente de openoffice se me abre algo parecido, pero no escanea.   Creo que es porque no lo reconoce, pero esto se enciende
<mimecar> usuario: ¿que programa estas usando?
<usuario> procesador de textos de openoffice.   Con eso estoy tratando de escanear como si fuera el word de windows  (Dando a insertar imagen desde escaner)
<mimecar> ¿en el menú de gráficos no tienes ningún programa para escanear?
<usuario> sisi
<usuario> pero no lo reconoce
<mimecar> cual
<usuario> xsane image scaner se llama
<karret> hola
<cousteau> hmm... usa xsane en vez de simple scan? mira, va ganando puntos el ciberlinux...
<usuario> pone "scaning for devices"  y a los 3 segundos pone "No devices availables"
<usuario> pero mi escaner enciende
<mimecar> usuario: ¿has mirado si tu escáner es compatible?
<cousteau> usuario, con el scaner encendido? pues no, no lo reconoce
<karret> una pregunta el panel superior ya no se puede poner aplicaciones como el tiempo y otros como monitorizar la CPU?
<usuario> no me extrañaba que no lo reconociera, chicos, porque este escaner es incluso anterior a wxp, incluso me costó hacerlo funcionar ahí.   Yo sabía que no tiraría, pero había que intentarlo jeje
<karret> es que con esta versión 11.04 todo ha cambiado :)
<mimecar> karret: selecciona gnome clásico y los podrás poner
<mimecar> al menos durante la 11.04
<karret> puff gracias
<mimecar> con la 11.10 depende de si ponen gnome 3
<cousteau> hmm... http://www.guiaubuntupt.org/wiki/index.php?title=Lista_de_scanners_reconhecidos_pelo_Ubuntu_7.04#Plustek
<cousteau> ahí aparece el opticomosellame
<karret> otra cosilla conoceis una aplicación que me pase de flv a mpg y que no sea ffmepg xq lo estoy probando y es que tarda una burrada y no se como lo dejara al final
<usuario> cousteau, es verdad, si que aparece  ¿Qué significa entonces que aparezca en esa lista?
<mimecar> usuario: que tendría que funcionar
<cousteau> que ubuntu lo debería reconocer
<karret> mimecar: para seleccionar el gnome cĺásico que me voy a configuración del sistema?
<cousteau> !man sane-u12
<mimecar> cierra la sesión
<kubot> sane-u12 | The sane-u12 library implements a SANE (Scanner Access Now Easy)backend that provides access to USB flatbed scanners based on Plusteks’ ASIC ... | Prueba « man sane-u12 » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man5/sane-u12.5.html
<mimecar> después de poner tu usuario podrás elegirlo
<cousteau> no entiendo nada, pero parece que hay algo de plustek u12 para sane
<mimecar> cousteau: puede ser que le falte algún paquete en su distribución
<cousteau> er... libsane supuestamente viene con sane-u12.so
<usuario> qué lio
<mimecar> usuario: descarga un live cd de ubuntu 11.04 y mira si lo reconoce
<karret> gracias por la información
<karret> wenas noches a todos ;)
<cousteau> usuario, te sale algo si pulsas Ctrl-Alt-T y escibes esto?   ls /usr/lib/sane/libsane-u12.*
<usuario> no existe el fichero o directorio pone
<cousteau> hmm
<mimecar> descarga el live cd de ubuntu 11.04
<r4z0rb4ck2> hi
<cousteau> apt-cache policy libsane | grep Instalados
<mimecar> !banlist
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'banlist'.
<cousteau> o/ Exio! :)
<Exio> hola cousteau !
<usuario> gracias por vuestra ayuda, chicos. Tengo que irme
<usuario> hasta otra
<rbndj8> buenas
<rbndj8> alguin me puede decir como ver mi mac adres
<Exio> ifconfig ?
<curiousx> con las guenas pa' toa' la ranchada
<Exio> ¿?
<darkgod_> hola amigos una consulta...por que cuando hago click derecho en mi escritorio y pongo cambiar fondo de escritorio no me sale la solapa de los efectos en la ventana que se abre...
<darkgod_> tengo ubuntu 11.04 64 bits por cierto
<darkgod_> hay alguien en casa?
<sara> holaaa
<curiousx> holaaa =)
<sara> holaaa alguien me puede ayudar a instalr virtual dj en ubuntu 11.4
<curiousx> sara tenes instalado wine ?
<sara> si lo acavo de instalr
<curiousx> tenes el .exe de virtual dj ?
<sara> si
<curiousx> sara: hace click boton derecho sobre el .exe del virtual dj > propiedades > permisos > marca el tilde para darle permisos de ejecutable
<curiousx> luego click boton derecho sobre el .exe > abrir con wine y el resto es la tipica instalacion de un binario en guindous
<sara> curiousx: ya lo instale gracias a tu ayuda muchissimas gracias
<curiousx> por nada
<sara> amigo saves de algun software que grabe el escritorio
<curiousx> si, gtk-recordmydesktop
<curiousx> tambien "xvidcap"
<sara> gracias
<curiousx> a los dos los podes instalar desde el "centro de software de ubuntu"
<curiousx> por nada
<curiousx> sara: copia y pega esto en la terminal ---> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc/ppa ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install xbmc
<curiousx> jelou fosco_ =)
<fosco_> buenas
<sara> Y ese comando para que es ? disculpa la ingnorancia
<curiousx> es para instalar un centro multimedia que seguro te va a gustar
<sara> a ok
<sara> curiousx: amigo ya lo isntale ahora donde lo encuentro o como lo busco
<curiousx> estas usando ubuntu 11.04 ?
<curiousx> es decir, estas usando Unity o gnome 2.x ?
<curiousx> bueno, como sea, para simplificarla escribi "xbmc" en la terminal sin comillas
<sara> unity
<sara> y si es ubuntu 11.4
<curiousx> o mantene la tecla "Alt" + "F2" y dentro de el lanzador de aplicaciones escribi "xbmc"
<curiousx> o, hace un click en el dash (menu principal) y en el cuadro de busquedas escribi "xbmc" sin comillas
<sara> amigo no sale nada
<sara> ??????
<curiousx> escribi ---> xbmc   #en la terminal
<sara> amigo el programa me sale pero le doy click y no se ejecuta
<curiousx> mmm... a ver... instala esto ---> sudo apt-get install python-software-properties pkg-config xbmc-standalone
 * chilicuil sabe que xbmc rlz en serio
<curiousx> xD con las guenas dude =)
<sara> me dice que no se a podido localizar el paquete amigo
<curiousx> deamn, estas copiando y pegando ?
<sara> si
<curiousx> pasa la salida que te da el terminal al escribir esto ---> sudo apt-get install xbmc xbmc-standalone
<curiousx> pasa la salida aqui http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sara> esto es lo que me sale miralo
<sara> http://paste.ubuntu.com/698178/
<curiousx> vamos a el offtopic por que aqui ya escribimos una biblia entre los dos xD
<curiousx> sara "/j #ubuntu-es-offtopic   #Sin la comilla al inicio
<curiousx> puff y yo que me habia enamorado resulta que tu nombre es Carlo =( creo que voy a llorar :'(
<dylan66> jajajaj
<curiousx> sara primero anda al canal que te pase y cerra el "Centro de software de ubuntu"
<sara> curiousx: jajaja carlos se llama mi hermano
<curiousx> xD escribi por el offtopic en esta sala hay que tratar de escribir poco =)
<sara> ok
<granjero> hola, existe un equivalente a DISPLAY=:0 pero para las placas de audio?
<chilicuil> granjero: parece que si, ALSA_CARD, ALSA_CTL_CARD, ALSA_PCM_CARD, MUS_ALSA_DEVICE, http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2008/12/msg01229.html
<granjero> gracias chilicuil
<granjero> ahi voy a leer
<granjero> no termino de entender que es lo que dicen
<devnoob> hola, alguien sabe de algun canal de desarrollo web en español?
#ubuntu-es 2011-09-28
<granjero> chilicuil, creo que el comando sería este AUDIODEV="via82xx"
<granjero> que son las SDL app??
<Tukeke> Para los que usan FaCIAbook http://bitelia.com/2011/09/facebook-estaria-recolectando-datos-de-los-usuarios-incluso-tras-cerrar-sesion
<m4v> Tukeke: irrelevante al canal, llevá eso a offtopic
<arielsanflo> buenas noches
<arielsanflo> quien me puede ayudar como inciar ubuntu 11.10 desde na usb
<xangua>  /join #ubuntu+1 para oneiric
<andvpb> #wikcionario-es
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<curiousx> con las guenas pa' toa la ranchada
<jgratero> Wenas
<jgratero> alguien ha creado ejecutables con qmake?
<dannyLopez> alguien me puede pasar su source.list, y entre menos repos tenga mejor
<dannyLopez> gracias
<fosco_> dannyLopez: lo puedes generar tú mismo
<fosco_> borra o renombra el sources.list, abre software-properties-gtk y elige el servidor principal
<dzup> por eso digo que no te lo paso
<dannyLopez> gracias fosco_
<fosco_> buenas
<InsektO> hola a todos
<debsan> hola InsektO
<noseasasi> hasta otra buena gente...
<dannyLopez> fosco_: hola
<dannyLopez> mira que hice gksu software-properties-gtk y no paso nada
<dannyLopez> http://pastebin.com/cAyu5k7B
<caldera> Hi!
<caldera> Hola!, Dónde puedo encontrar el driver para este Dispositivo de Audio: Audio device: Intel Corporation Unknown device 3b56 (rev 05)?
<caldera> Tengo Kubuntu 8.04
<m4v> no tenés nada de sonido?
<m4v> ubuntu desconoce el id de ese dispositivo, yo probaría usando una versión de ubuntu más nueva, 10.04 o 11.04
<m4v> 8.04 ya no tiene soporte para cosas no relacionadas al server.
<caldera> No tengo nada de audio
<caldera> Y no puedo actualizar el OS, ya que es de oficina y dependiente de un programa especial de "Ripeo"
<caldera> Agradecería si pudieran ayudar a Solucionar el Problema d e Audio
<dannyLopez> cual es el ppa para libre office?
<cousteau> dannyLopez, let me check
<cousteau> creo que ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<cousteau> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa
<dannyLopez> cousteau: fosco_ me dijo que podia generar de nuevo mi spurce.list haciendo software-properties-gtk, pero no hace con gksu y en una terminal root me sale este error http://pastebin.com/cAyu5k7B
<cousteau> uf, ni idea
<cousteau> dannyLopez, hmm, en el ppa ese que te he pasado no hay nada por encima del OOo 3.3.2
<dannyLopez> ok
<cousteau> *LO 3.3.2... pero en la pág de LO ya hay 3.3.4 y 3.4
<m4v> caldera: habla con los técnicos que mantienen la pc en tu trabajo, nose como hacer si el dispositivo es desconocido.
<dannyLopez> si, parece que lo descargare el .deb
<dannyLopez> pero así se mantendra actualizado o se queda en la version que instale
<dannyLopez> ya vengo me passo pa windows 8 y seguimos desde la web ;)
<dimitruss> buneo dias tengo un problema instalando bakcktrack 5
<dimitruss> R1 , alguien quiza pueda ayudarme , lo estoy instalndo desd eun usb tengo instalado el buntu 10.04 el ubuntu 11.04 y tengo un debian  y estoy instalndo el backtrck en la ultima particion que tengo
<mimecar> dimitruss: tendrás que preguntar en el canal de esa distribución on en offtopic
<dimitruss> me das la direccion?
<mimecar> #backtrack
<dimitruss> del offtopic
<mimecar> en inglés
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<dimitruss> bueno
<dimitruss> son medio gays alla joder no escuchan
<mimecar> dimitruss: no hay obligación de contestar
<m4v> dimitruss: no insultes en este canal. Vete a #backtrack-es si necesitas ayuda sobre backtrack
<mimecar> en OT no hay límite de temas, pero la gente contesta si quiere
<dimitruss> claro
<dimitruss> okey
<dimitruss> no hagan escandalo
<dzup> vente a ubuntu-off-topic aqui somos tolerados
<dimitruss> si bacan gracias
<fzeta> iep!
<Jorge-42-Concep> Buenas....hace unos días probé el live cd 11.10, y ahora cuando synaptic instala actualizaciones me pide que inserte el CD de Ubuntu...?
<dannyLopez> desmarca el cd
<mimecar> ¿el live cd te ha modificado archivos del sistema?
<m4v> Jorge-42-Concep: debés tener un cdrom en el sources.list
<Jorge-42-Concep> Que yo sepa no. sólo probé el cd. no instalé ni nada.
<mimecar> entonces será el cd de la instalación que tienes ahora
<Jorge-42-Concep> ok. eso era¡¡¡¡ ya desmarco el cd.¡¡¡ gracias..
<debsan_> lol
<Jorge-42-Concep> Gracias. ya desmarqué. En otro orden, cada vez mejor Unity ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Espectacular el 11.10.
<mimecar> Jorge-42-Concep: no tienes instalado el 11.10 verdad?
<Jorge-42-Concep> no. tengo 11.04
 * dannyLopez se ha quedado sin repos :(
<omikron4> mimecar: Jorge-42-Concep tiene razon y yo si que  lo tengo instalado y cada vez va mejor pero muy mejor.. de hecho en unity le pones maximizar cuando pulsas inicio y es igual que gnome
<mimecar> en ubuntu tengo puesto gnome normal
<dannyLopez> dr-x------  1 soporte soporte 6144 2004-02-06 21:40 040207_1330
<dannyLopez> esa es una memoria que tengo montada, ahora como se en que /dev/ esta?
<mimecar> "mount"
<dannyLopez> mimecar: ya esta montada pero no se como hago para desmontarla, para meterle una iso de un winxp para formatear un equipo
<mimecar> con mount miras el dispositivo
<dannyLopez> a ok
<mimecar> pero si es una iso no tiene ningún dispositivo
<dannyLopez> /dev/sda5 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<dannyLopez> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<dannyLopez> none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<dannyLopez> fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<dannyLopez> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<dannyLopez> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<m4v> dannyLopez: passstebiiiiiiin :|
<omikron4> dannyLopez: desmontala y montala donde quieras.. umount /dev/sd??  y despues puedes crear una carpeta para siempre montar ahi.. por eejemplo.. mkdir linux.. luego solo sera mount dev/sd?? linux/
<omikron4> las iso se montan haciendo un loop
<dannyLopez> http://pastebin.com/dz9YfXdF mimecar
<mimecar> has mirado donde está montado cada dispositivo?
<dannyLopez> eso es lo que quiero saber
<mimecar> tienes solo 1 que está en /media
<omikron4> perdon por lo de antes.. ubuntu 11.10 ya lo monta sin loop.. aunque da error.. pero si que monta
<danker> Hola a todos por aca, alguien sabe como habrir .mdi (microsoft document image) en ubuntu?... es que googleo y nada al respecto, solo que debo instalar MS 11 en wine y creo no sea solo esa la via o si?
<mimecar> MS 11?
<danker> si Microsoft Offcie 2011
<mimecar> me parece que no hay visores, es un formato cerrado
<omikron4> tenes que abrirlo como tiff danker
<danker> pruebo y comento.. gracias amigo omikron4
<omikron4> danker tambien.. puedes convertir en linea a pdf.. creo.. con esto.. http://www.k2pdf.com/convert2.html
<mimecar> omikron4: siempre que no te importe que puedan quedarse los datos
<danker> es que en este doc tengo firma y es algo legal de contrato
<omikron4> ya..solo lo digo por si urge traducir ese archivo.. mimecar
<danker> no creo que sea viable esa opsion omikron4
<danker> si me urge
<danker> y gracias amigos
<mimecar> danker: no lo puedes convertir desde el mismo office?
<omikron4> pues tiene como extensiones aceptadas.. entre otras.. la mdi de microsoft
<danker> si pero con que office
<mimecar> ese archivo lo has generado con office
<danker> si reniego de windows y por ende no lo tengo
<danker> o dices open office
<mimecar> entonces como tienes un archivo en ese formato?
<danker> porque fui a fedex a escanearlo
<danker> y me lo dieron asi
<danker> y ahora es el rollo
<omikron4> si has pagado que te lo cambien y te den un formato standart danker
<mimecar> la próxima vez puedes pedirles otro formato o poner una reclamación
<danker> si lo se
<danker> tendre que volver
<danker> antes tratare googleando mas y os comento
<danker> mil gracias de igual manera
<irene_Gran> Hola a tod@s, tengo un problema muy grande, necesito restaurar todo el sistema, tengo conexión y no me conecta ningún navegador, reset -- unity es solo para la barra, para todo el sistema como nuevo?. GRACIAS
<irene_Gran> Hola a tod@s, tengo un problema muy grande, necesito restaurar todo el sistema, tengo conexión y no me conecta ningún navegador, reset -- unity es solo para la barra, para todo el sistema como nuevo?. GRACIAS
<irene_Gran> <-- chilicuil ha cerrado (Quit: leaving)
<irene_Gran> me leen
<danker> que dices con restaurar
<danker> ?
<danker> por casualidad dejar linux como nuevo?
<fosco_> se fue hace rato
<curiousx> con las guenas pa' toa' la ranchada
<gusan0r> hola, alguien que me pueda ayudar me pasó lo siguiente, estaba haciendo un buckup por consola con rsync y se colgo la computadora en el camino y ahora no me bootea, cuando la prendo entra al grub elijo el SO que quiero usar, y despues de eso se mete en un error que buclea que no es muy preciso con lo que dice y no levanta
<gusan0r> puedo entrar a la consola del grub, alguno me dice como puedo hacer para ver si puedo recuperar los datos del disco, o si es el disco, como puedo hacer una especie de fchk del disco desde esa consola ?
<fosco__> arranca desde un liveCD
<fosco__> desmonta todas las unidades de disco
<fosco__> y ejecuta sudo fsck /dev/sda1 (o la particion q sea)
<gusan0r> fosco__, no me levanta la livecd
<gusan0r> ya lo probé me tira el error ese, probé con un debian 6 y con un backtrack y no toma el livecd
<fosco__> pues entonces no creo q sea el disco
<fosco__> el liveCD no necesita disco duro para iniciar
<gusan0r> fosco__, estaba probando el fsck desde la "consola" el command line que te deja usar el grub
<gusan0r> fosco__, hago un memtest ?
<fosco__> una posibilidad es q sea la ram, si
<gusan0r> fosco__, ahí trato de decirte bien cual es el error que me tira
<gusan0r> el bucle
<gusan0r> fosco__, http://pastebin.com/Ed5nSiqB
<gusan0r> mando un memtest completo ?
<carlosubuntu> hola, como se instala un archivo .bin???
<gusan0r> carlosubuntu, google.com " como se instala un archivo .bin "
<carlosubuntu> es lo que estaba haciendo :P
<carlosubuntu> ya esta, hay que darle permiso de jecucion y ejecutarlo con sudo
<midnight> hola
<midnight> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<midnight> me gustaria saber si alguien me puede ayudar
<granjero> cual es tu problema midnight
<midnight> GatoLoko^:
<midnight> granjero:  pues eso que soy nuevo
<debsan_> midnight, y eso es un problema ?
<midnight> granjero:  no se como se utiliza el terminal
<midnight> cualos son los comandos
<granjero> eso es prueba y error
<debsan_> midnight, o leer algun manual
<granjero> aca hay un indice
<granjero> http://ss64.com/bash/
<granjero> que encontre en google
<granjero> cada comando trae un manual
<granjero> man comando
<granjero> o
<granjero> comando --help
<midnight> gracias
<midnight> entonces si yo quiero crear un progama y ejecutarlo con el terminal
<granjero> no habria problema
<midnight> pero para crearlo tengo que darle un nombre
<midnight> como se hace
#ubuntu-es 2011-09-29
<eze> holaaa
<Jordyec> Buenas Noches amigos.................quería ver si alguien me puede ayudar a actualizar ubuntu 9.10 a 10.04 pero tengo el cd original de 10.04
<danker> amigo Jordyec que version tiene en CD
<Jordyec> la 10.04
<danker> si pero la alternative?
<danker> porque solo se de upgradiar ubunjtu desde cd con la alternative
<Jordyec> ahi en el cd dice Ubuntu 10.04 LTS i386
<danker> a pues no
<danker> debes descargarte la alternative
<danker> de la pagina de ubuntu
<danker> y despues la montas y ya solo sale todo
<danker> por ejemplo
<Jordyec> osea no se puede dsd el cdrom
<danker> sudo mount -o loop ~/Desktop/ubuntu-10.04-alternate-i386.iso /media/cdrom0
<danker> si si se puede amigo
<danker> ahi ve usted la manera
<Jordyec> no entiendo
<Jordyec> de de ahí ve la manera
<danker> despues de entrar esto en consola le saldra un recueadro grafico donde solo debe dar upgrade
<danker> asid e facil
<Jordyec> pero ese comando es para cuando tengo la imagen verdad
<danker> asi mismo
<danker> ćuando descxargue la imagen si la pone en el escritorio escriba desde el escritorio
<danker> y si es en descarga entre en descarga desde consola y ya ve usted como montar
<Jordyec> a ya
<danker> sigue con dudas?
<danker> o ya esta
<danker> ?
<danker> otra cosita
<Jordyec> pues no amigo solo un comentario osea que degana espere tanto para que me llegue el cd
<danker> que tipo de pc tiene usted?
<Jordyec> una p4 hp
<danker> cuanto de RAM
<danker> ?
<Jordyec> 512
<danker> pues a decir verdad
<danker> con la esperiencia que tengo con la 9.04
<danker> para esa maquina me parece la m ejor opcion
<Jordyec> esq mesalio un mensaje que decía que ya no estoy respaldado o algo asi por los ubuntus
<Jordyec> un mensaje aldado de la hora
<danker> jajaja no se preocupe por eso
<dylan66> ya no recibe actualizaciones esa version
<danker> no se preocupe
<Jordyec> osea no le actualizo
<danker> los programas los instala usted mismo descargandolos y actualizandolos manualmente
<danker> ademas en la comunidad siempre habra alguien para ayudar
<Jordyec> si xq con la ram que tengo no creo que le de la 10.04
<danker> yo usted no lo haria
<danker> porque he comprobado que la version 10.04 es mas pesada graficamente
<danker> y puede usted tener problemas
<dylan66> pero no le llegan actualizaciones de seguridad tampoco
<eze> hola! me pueden decir si es posible montar una carpeta como unidad de CD/DVD ??
<dylan66> por que no prueba con debian
<dylan66> que es liviano
<Jordyec> pero debian tiene los efectos 3d y eso
<dylan66> o con lubuntu
<danker> señores y los que tienen que instalar por necesidad una distro vieja
<danker> o que instale la 10.04
<danker> pero seguro tendra problemas con esa ram
<dylan66> debian no tiene compiz sino le quierez poner
<dylan66> yo estoy usando debian con esa ram
<dylan66> y fedora lxde tambien
<Jordyec> esq el compiz es lo mas chevere
<Jordyec> a mas de los todos los beneficios de linux
<danker> vean lo que quiere antes de decirle porque si señores
<danker> el quiere que se vea bien chulo
<dylan66> se lo puedes instalar si quieres no es de lo que mas consume ram
<danker> con efectos y eso
<danker> en realidad eos es poca ram
<danker> para ello
<dylan66> eso es cierto por ekjemplo gnome3 andaria lento con esa ram
<Jordyec> xq en 9.10 y con la ram que tengo me sale bien los efectos
<danker> pues dejalo asi amigo
<Jordyec> y eso que me la regalaron
<danker> ya linux es seguro de por si
<danker> no te preocupes por lo de los repos
<Jordyec> si que si
<danker> GNU/Linus es seguro el solito
<Jordyec> pero en que no mas te ayuda los repos
<danker> y con tu ayuda y estudiando y aprendiendo lo haces cuanto seguro quieras
<Jordyec> dime una cosa danker existen manuales para ubuntu ?
<danker> si claro
<danker> hay miles
<danker> por?
<dylan66> nunca vi que alguien recomendara un sistema sin actualizacion pero capaz que esta bien
<Colo> Jordyec: yo le agregaria mas ram y pondria el 10.04 no te vas a arrepentir
<danker> dylan66 no es problema de recomendar o no sino de ver que mas le hace falta en este caso
<dylan66> es un usuario con poca experiencia
<danker> exacto
<Jordyec> si e probado la 10.04 pero esta maquina esta bien pasada
<dylan66> todos los programas le van aandar mal
<danker> poca esperiencia
<danker> y si le di recomendamos distros
<danker> terminara loco
<dylan66> los vca a tener que instalar uno por uno
<theboss01> buenas!
<danker> ya tiene montado la 9.04 y le va bien
<danker> pues ahui me quedo
<danker> solo aprendo como hacerlo mas seguro si es lo que le preocupa
<danker> y actualizar que
<danker> si al fibnal cuando sale la actualizacion de algo que le interece actualizar la descarga y hace manual
<danker> no veo problema en ello
<theboss01> amigos tengo una pregunta
<Jordyec> pues sabio amigo
<Jordyec> danker
<theboss01> amigos?
<danker> el unico sistema operativo del mundo que no te obliga a estar moderno y estar seguro es linux
<dylan66> por ejemplo el firefox de la 9.04 seria el 3
<theboss01> amigos una pregunta
<xangua> y como va a tener dependencias actualizadas para instalar ese programa actualizado dylan66......
<danker> y cuando digo moderno me refiero a que saber que necesidades tienes y ya esta
<danker> porque si eres diseñador web
<m4v> !pregunta theboss01
<kubot> theboss01: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Jordyec> si oigan gracias ya me ayudaron a mi apoyenle a theboss
<dylan66> es lo que digo
<danker> no tiene tiempo para ver que esta detras en el escritorio
<dylan66> que no puede tener un ubuntu no soportado
<xangua> si tienes pocos recursos usa xubuntu o lubuntu que incluso corre con 96 de ram
<theboss01> o.k amigos que es el subversion?
<theboss01> ??
<theboss01> alguien lo usa?
<danker> que pasa theboss01
<theboss01> que es subversion?
<m4v> theboss01: es un sistema de control de revisiones, podés encontrar más información en google, no tiene mucho que ver con ubuntu
<theboss01> pero es mas para programar no? entiendo eso pero como se aplica
<danker> señores por favor googleen un poquito
<danker> y despues preguntes cosas mas profundas
<theboss01> claro uso ubuntu por eso entre aqui si alguien lo usa exactamente que hace
<Jordyec> jajajaja
<m4v> theboss01: es para tener un control de revisiones de un programa.
<Jordyec> pero no bravo danker
<danker> no no
<danker> jajajjaa
<danker> no estoy barvo
<danker> para nada
<m4v> theboss01: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subversion
<Jordyec> que goce
<danker> Jordyec
<danker> si fuera bravo escribiria en mayusculas
<danker> jajajajja
<danker> si es que a mi me han tenido que ayudar mucho
<danker> pero a google me lo como primero por una pata
<danker> jeje
<theboss01> jajajajaja tranquilos amigos yo soy de losque google y pregunta luego! Gracias por la ayuda! ya tengo mucha informacion y he leido, de echo lo de subversion lo acabo de conoecr hoy y me parece que puedo usarlo
<m4v> si quieren charlar usen el canal social, #ubuntu-es-offtopic. Traten de mantener el tema de este canal, que es soporte de Ubuntu.
<danker> http://subversion.tigris.org/
<theboss01> pero solo encuentro con servidores y repositorios locales en la misma maquina
<theboss01> solo quiero hacerlo asi como lo tienen en SourceForge
<theboss01> desde ubuntu
<Jordyec> oigan por cierto no se si el tema sea para aquí pero han puesto una camara ip con dyndns o no-ip
<Jordyec> porque aunque busque y busque y no la logro
<theboss01> bueno amigos Gracias por la ayuda! saludos!
<debianito> hola como estan
<debianito>  alguien que usan ubuntu
<debianito> exit
<debianito> quit
<xmuda> hola, alguien ha usado el programa "step" para hacer cimulaciones?
<xmuda> simulaciones*
<curiousx> xD yo quiero el curso de seguridad informatica de xmuda =P
<xmuda> :)
<curiousx> con las guenas arp- =)
<brian99> Hola amigos! Uso ubuntu 10.04 y Empathy para mensajeria instantanea, alguien sabe como aumentar el tamaño de la fuente de la conversacion??
<JESUSELIFELET> alguien a usado ksplice?
<JESUSELIFELET> :)
<JESUSELIFELET> un saludo
<brian99> no veo la letra tan pequeña de empathy :(
<jjsalazar> hola
<jjsalazar> buenas
<jjsalazar> tengo instalado ubuntu 10.10
<jjsalazar> como hago para probar unity ?
<JESUSELIFELET> :)
<tape_> Dj_Dexter,  jeje ud. también por aca!
<tape_> Dj_Dexter, salud!
<Lithos84> jjsalazar: sudo apt-get install unity
<Smatic_> si instalo todo los paquetes que quiero en ubuntu en un disco duro y despues lo remasterizo aceptara otra maquina con otras caracteristicas
<danker> Smatic_ no tendria problemas, solo que deberia configurar los driver para esa maquina, y puede que hasta el video, asi que deberia antes saber manejarlo desde consola, pero recuerde que siempre tiene el liveCD de ubuntu para poder hacer este tipo de cosas
<danker> ah!, y deberia ser con mismos sistemas de particiones y evitaria conflicto a la hora de ajustar el boot
<danker> del mismo tamaño la particion swap y root, y si tiene creada la particion home separada pues esa ya no importa el tamaño... al menos eso lo tendria yo en cuenta
<Smatic_> que recomendarian remasterizar el disco en backup o copiar la particion por consola dd
<Exio> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<dannyLopez> quien me regala copia de su source.list?
<dannyLopez> por fa
<bl4ckc00k1e> buenas
<bl4ckc00k1e> he avierto mil canales, con xchat, tengo alguan opcion para guardarlso todos y k se inicien al entrar al xchat? o tengo k añadirlos uno a uno
<dannyLopez> quien me regala copia de su source.list?
<dannyLopez> por fa
<dannyLopez> ah, otra cosa: resulta que la el resultado de find / -name *.doc* me arroja muchos resultados, como hago para hacerle un backup de esos resultados sin tener que copiar la ruta de cada uno de esos?
<pandote> buenas
<pandote> ahi alguna forma de recuperar archivos de videos
<pandote> que se borraron de tu computadora?
<pandote> tambien de la papelera
<SadlyMistaken> Hola a todos, he visto en youtube un video de gnome3 (NO SHELL).... y me pregunto si puedo tener el Gnome3 sin shell, tranquilamente?
<dylan66> seria gnome 3 en modo fallback
<SadlyMistaken> fallback?
<SadlyMistaken> uhmm... esa es una opción o un theme?
<ElVillano> saludos a todos acabo de actualizar a ubuntu 11.4 y no me muestra los iconos
<dylan66> en las distribuciones fedora y open suse
<dylan66> cuando la ram no es sufieciente el gnome 3 queda en fallback
<dylan66> que es con el tema adawita pero parecido al gnome 2
<ElVillano> dylan66, cuanto de ram necesita gnome3
<dylan66> con 512 anda lento
<dylan66> con 1g anda bien
<flypp> SadlyMistaken, es el gnome(a prueba de fallos)
<SadlyMistaken> uhmm
<SadlyMistaken> entonces no puedo ponerla como auto¿
<dylan66> por lo que he leido en la proxima ubuntu 11.10 se podria cambiar facilmente el unity por gnome shel sin problemas
<ElVillano> como dije anteriormente acabo de actualizar a la 11.4 y no me salen los iconos
<flypp> sí SadlyMistaken , en la pantalla de login, abajo, escojes como tipo de sesión gnome a prueba de fallos
<flypp> esa opción será la predefinida para tu usuario de ahí en adelante
<SadlyMistaken> oh, que bien
<SadlyMistaken> me alegra mucho saber eso.... es casi como tener Gnome2... pero un "pelín" más moderno..
<SadlyMistaken> xD
<SadlyMistaken> Gracias por la explicación.
<flypp> de todas formas... si no te gusta gnome3... plantéate abandonar gnome
<SadlyMistaken> es que KDE tampoco me gusta...
<flypp> porque lo que quieren es eso, animaciones, artificio, gestitos... llegará un momento (pronto o tarde) que quiten esa opción
<flypp> a mí tampoco me gustaba, pero a todo te acostumbras
<SadlyMistaken> y Xfce lo veo tan similar a KDE
<SadlyMistaken> Si yo acostumbrarme me puedo acostumbrar, pero me ha costado una barbaridad enseñar a mis padres a usarlo... (son ancianos)
<SadlyMistaken> y sobretodo quitarles las ideas windowseras...
<SadlyMistaken> y ahora este gnome 3 se lo va a complicar muchisimo...
<SadlyMistaken> despues de todo lo que había avanzado con ellos.
<SadlyMistaken> pero bueno, aun puedo quedarme con 10.10.... hasta 2013.. xD
<flypp> ya, yo estoy en la misma tesitura
<flypp> mi padre está usando el Unity porque es también el que les han puesto en los pc's del trabajo... pero vamos, que está perdido el hombre. Se jubilará pronto y entonces lo que haré será quitarle ubuntu
<SadlyMistaken> quitarselo?
<malevolo> buenas tardes!
<SadlyMistaken> hola malevolo
<malevolo> os puedo hacer una pregunta acerca de mdadm?
<malevolo> es algo un poco extraño y no encuentro respuesta por la red...
<malevolo> ademas, la web de kernel sigue caida :/
<SadlyMistaken> bueno, lanza la pregunta a ver si alguien te dice algo, yo personalmente no se que es mdadm
<malevolo> md son Multiple Devices, mdadm es la herramienta para crear RAID por software en Linux
<SadlyMistaken> ahm
<SadlyMistaken> y te da fallo al usarla? no se te abre la herramienta?
<malevolo> no no
<malevolo> el caso es que pongo el fichero de bitmap en una ruta con mdadm -G /dev/mdX /bitmap/mdX para que cree el bitmap en /bitmap/mdX
<malevolo> pero cuando reinicio pierdo los cambios...
<malevolo> pues eso, la pregunta es a ver si alguno sabe como hacerlo persistente
<malevolo> o bien sabe el IRC de la gente del kernel ;)
<malevolo> porque estoy un poco desesperao ya
<SadlyMistaken> pues a ver si alguien te puede ayudar, asi lo espero.
<GNic> hola?
<GNic> hay alguien?
<fosco_> buenas
<GNic> tengo una duda, ¿alguien podria ayudarme?
<fosco_> !ask | GNic
<kubot> GNic: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<GNic> Necesito compartir algunas carpetas de mi Xubuntu con Windows (7 y XP), tengo instalado el samba, hice algunos procedimientos, puedo entrar a las carpetas via IP, pero no puedo ver nada en la red de Xubuntu, ni en la de XP/7.
<GNic> Entonces ¿debo revisar el Xubuntu o los windows?
<malevolo> GNic, si en el linux vas a smb:/// en un nautilus, ves los grupos de trabajo?
<malevolo> la otra es si tienes ip estática, configurar los tres archivos hosts (los de windows y el de linux) para que puedas acceder por nombre en lugar de por IP
<malevolo> en windows los tienes en c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts y en linux en /etc/hosts
<fVckingmania> buenos dias!!! alguien sabe a ke se puede deber esto??  W: Imposible obtener http://cu.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/multiverse/source/Sources.bz2  La suma hash difiere
<GNic> veo el grupo de trabajo, pero no las computadoras conectadas.
<GNic> Adémas, tengo un Ubuntu el cual ve el grupo de trabajo completo.
<fosco_> fVckingmania, ese repositorio estará caido
<fosco_> abre el centro de software - editar - origenes del software
<fosco_> y elige el servidor principal
<fVckingmania> fosco_, el problema es que desde otra PC si encuentra el repositorio y hace el update perfectamente
<fosco_> aun asi te recomiendo que uses el servidor principal
<malevolo> fVckingmania, te esta diciendo que el checksum no coincide
<fosco_> suele ir mucho mejor q los locales
<fVckingmania> fosco_, ok !!
<malevolo> cárgate ese repo y añádelo de nuevo a ver
<fVckingmania> fosco_, me pasas la URL?!?!?!
<fVckingmania> malevolo, si eso lo veo pero el porke es lo ke no puedo identificar!
<malevolo> GNic, algun firewall?
<GNic> Qué yo sepa, no tiene ninguno, lo instale hoy =/
<fosco_> fVckingmania, no necesitas ninguna url, haz lo q te dije antes
<GNic> Estoy en el gestor synaptic, y veo un ufw, supondre que es el firewall.
<malevolo> si
<malevolo> es uno que trae ubuntu
<malevolo> me parece que desde un terminal, es tan sencillo como ufw disable
<fVckingmania> fosco_, el problema es que es un servidor o sea solo consola!!
<fosco_> ah
<fosco_> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty universe <- este es el repo oficial
<malevolo> fVckingmania, --> nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<GNic> Logre ponerlo en disable, ¿reinicio el sistema?
<fosco_> solo has de quitar las referencias locales en cada linea
<malevolo> GNic, no debería hacer falta
<fVckingmania> malevolo, siiiiii pero la direccion del repositorio es la ke estoy pidiendo ke no la se!!!
<fosco_> en tu caso quita el "cu." de cada linea
<malevolo> GNic, pero si ves que nada, reinicia a ver...
<malevolo> fVckingmania, perdona hombre, como ví que te la había pasado antes...
<GNic> reiniciare, ya que no veo nada todavia.
<fVckingmania> fosco_, todos las direcciones de repositorios que tengo en el sources.list son cu.
<fosco_> fVckingmania, lo se
<fosco_> por eso te he dicho que lo que tienes que hacer es quitar esos 3 caracteres de cada linea
<GNic> Esta detenido el firewall, pero sigo sin ver los otros computadores.
<GNic> Persiste el problema, ¿servira si copio la configuración que tengo en el ubuntu que si funciona la red?
<dannyLopez> como comvierto un ogg en un mp4, o android al ser linux reconoce este formato?
<Div_by_zer0> dannyLopez: si es linux te lo toma sin problema :P
<fVckingmania> fosco_, problema resuelto mil gracias y disculpa las confuciones!!!
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> dannyLopez, no depende de android, depende del reproductor que uses
<dannyLopez> tengo el defy y reproductor el que viene por defecto y el real
<Yukiteru> dannyLopez, de todos los android que conozco, todos reconocen el ogg por defecto
<Yukiteru> dannyLopez, reitero la info, todos los androids, vienen con soporte para ogg >> http://developer.android.com/guide/appendix/media-formats.html
<Yukiteru> y si quieres convertir puedes usar ffmpeg + winff, en la pagina encontraras los formatos de videos soportados por defecto en los androids
<simbioz> hola
<simbioz> tengo un pc con ubuntu, y no puedo acceder a el ni por ssh ni a sus carpetas compartidas de samba a través de la red local.
<simbioz> Curiosamente puedo acceder por ssh por fuera, a través de internet
<simbioz> resetié la configuración de iptables, pero sigue igual
<sodaclan> helloo
<sodaclan> gente ubuntu
<fosco_> hola
<sodaclan> HOLAaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sodaclan> nadie habla qui??
<fosco_> hola
<sodaclan> necesito ayuda
<sodaclan> trato de hacer una actulizacion y me dice que no s epuede
<Lithos84> !ayuda | sodaclan
<kubot> sodaclan: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<sodaclan>  ok ok
<sodaclan> yo se
<sodaclan> no hacen milagros y ni leen la mente
<sodaclan> ok el programa que trato de actualizar es el  transmission  a su ultima version
<sodaclan> instale el repositorio   add-apt-repository ppa:transmissionbt/ppa
<sodaclan> actuialize
<sodaclan> y me dice
<sodaclan> pauqte retenido
<sodaclan> ubuntu 11.04
<fosco_> la verdad es que no me estoy enterando de nada
<fosco_> mira, haz una cosa, ejecuta este comando
<sodaclan> Los siguientes paquetes se han retenido: transmission-common transmission-gtk
<fosco_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<fosco_> pega todo lo q salga en pastebin.com para que podamos verlo
<sodaclan> si ya
<m4v> sodaclan: usa "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" para actualizar paquetes retenidos.
<sodaclan> ahora por que los retiene ??
<sodaclan> no es solo solucionar quiero saber la razon
<fosco_> sodaclan, pueden ser muchas razones
<sodaclan> seguridad vunerabilida de sitema?
<m4v> los retiene porque para actualizar tiene que hacer cambios más drasticos que los que hace el upgrade solo, probablemente tenga que remover otro paquete.
<sodaclan> http://pastebin.com/jaaqiUzD
<sodaclan> no veo nada raro
<sodaclan> ???
<fosco_> dale Si y ya está
<sodaclan> ok
<sodaclan> gracias muchachos
<m4v> cambiaron las dependencias de transmission en la nueva version, ahora tiene que instalar libevent-2.0-5, que no era necesario antes, por eso se retuvo, no era un "solo actualizar transmission"
<sodaclan> ok asi si nos entendemos, lo hice primero en casa y no retuvo nada , pero halla tengo 10.10
<sodaclan> chaoooo
<esmirlin> hola, no entiendo por qué pero no puedo instalar gnome shell en ubuntu 11.10 beta 2 :S
<esmirlin> a alguien más le pasa?
<mimecar> esmirlin: tendrás que preguntar en el canal inglés #ubuntu+1
<mimecar> las versiones beta no tienen soporte
<esmirlin> mimecar, merci
<mimecar> esos problemas son normales en las betas
<esmirlin> es que estaba usando otro sistema pero he querido volver a ubuntu y después de ver 11.10 funcionando (es precioso...) no quiero ir a 11.04 con su feo unity :(
<esmirlin> y con la salida de gnome 3.2 ... bufff me encanta
<mimecar> ha salido el código fuente, no los paquetes para las distribuciones
<mimecar> y falta muy poco tiempo para que puedan meter gnome 3.2
<esmirlin> mimecar, ya... y hay que esperar dos semanas :(
<mimecar> lo normal sería que pusieran gnome 3.0
<esmirlin> sabes si oneric traerá gnome 3.2?
<esmirlin> quiero decir, al 100%
<mimecar> vendrá con unity de serie
<esmirlin> mimecar, pero se podrá instalar gnome 3.2 ?
<mimecar> no se que versión tendrás en los repositorios
<mimecar> si fuera la 3.0 tendrías que usar repositorios de PPA
<esmirlin> ams
<deuris> hola
<deuris> soy el de ayer creo
<deuris> el de busybox
<icaro440> hola, que casualidad colega, yo tambien sigo siendo el mismo de ayer!!!!!
<deuris> yo he cambiado
<icaro440> ah, pues ya no somos iguales
<icaro440> pero puede que tengamos algo en comun
<deuris> humanos?
<icaro440> usas ubuntu?
<icaro440> ves, lo sabia
<deuris> nno
<icaro440> jajaja
<deuris> se me jodió el ubuntu esa es la cosa
<icaro440> la ultima?
<icaro440> yo la tengo puesta en una maquina virtual
<icaro440> tambien me casco
<deuris> la 11.04
<icaro440> ah no
<deuris> pero no voy a volver a instalar esa
<deuris> tuve que meterle los drivers y cosas
<deuris> en la beta ya va bien
<deuris> supongo que es por el neuvo kernel
<deuris> pero con el beta no puedo isntalar xD
<mimecar> deuris: tendrás que preguntar en el canal inglés #ubuntu+1 las cosas de la beta
<deuris> si ya prengunté
<ARG_Javier> buenas gente
<deuris> buenas
<ARG_Javier> alguien entiende algo de hostapd y placas ralink?
<ARG_Javier> #time
<carlitox> mierda creo que la he cagado
<m4v> carlitox: el vocabulario por favor.
<carlitox> he conectado sin saber la salida de un pc pensando que era el proyector, a la salida de mi notebook
<carlitox> mi pregunta es, pude haber quemado mi placa o la del pc?
<m4v> salida de que?
<carlitox> VGA
<carlitox> osea seria un choque de salidas vga
<m4v> no estoy seguro, tendrías que fijarte si anda.
<carlitox> m4v, mi notebook sige andando, pero el pc no tengo idea ya que lo apage para evitar el desastre y no era mio, ya no lo tengo al alcance
<m4v> no se entonces, podés preguntar en ##hardware. pero es en inglés
<carlitox> ok entraré, gracias
<Crashbit> Una duda, como es posible esto ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/699320/
<Crashbit> Si miro el "from" del ping, veo que cambia la IP, como es posible ?
<m4v> google no tiene un solo ip.
<Crashbit> m4v: no, me refiero al IP local, que cambia
<m4v> tenés una interface llamada peth0?
<Crashbit> o almenos esto parece
<Crashbit> m4v: si
<Crashbit> m4v: la peth0 tiene addr 192.168.0.2 y la peth4 172.26.0.2
<carlosubuntu> xD
<Crashbit> m4v: pero el 1r ping a google dice que sale desde 172.26.0.2 y el segundo, usando el mismo interfaz, dice que sale desde 192.168.0.2
<m4v> Crashbit: no estas haciendo algo de balance de carga?
<Crashbit> m4v: no no, nada de eso, no tengo bonding ni nada parecido
<Crashbit> lo curioso es que un ping desde peth4 no conecta nunca a internet
<m4v> balance de carga no se hace con bonding, es con las tablas de route
<m4v> ruteo*
<Crashbit> m4v: pues en /etc/iproute2/rt_tables no he tocado nada
<Crashbit> m4v: lo unico que he tocado es el /etc/network/interfaces, para que asiganara un GW diferente a peth0 y a peth4
<guampa> Crashbit: que muestra ifconfig ?
<Crashbit> m4v: concretamente así : http://paste.ubuntu.com/699325/
<m4v> Crashbit: mmmh, no tenés un default gateway en route
<Crashbit> guampa: que peth0 está en 192.168.0.2 y peth4 en 172.26.0.2
<Crashbit> m4v: en teoría, creo que tengo dos
<m4v> fijate que pasa con " sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1"
<m4v> Crashbit: tenés que tener una
<Crashbit> m4v: no puedo tener dos de distintas ? Aunque tenga dos dispositivos ethernet ?
<guampa> bueno los que son destino 0.0.0.0 son los gw
<Crashbit> guampa: sí
<m4v> Crashbit: tenes 2 gateqways, pero no tenés uno por defecto
<Crashbit> m4v: ah, esto no lo sabía ...
<guampa> lo que tenes es algo asi como un default gw multipath, en la practica
<guampa> aunque no esta configurado como un def gw multipath
<newgame> hola
<carlosubuntu> la
<newgame> una pregunta unity es tan malo como dicen ?
<m4v> no.
<Crashbit> m4v: ok, probaré a añadir gateway 172.26.0.1 en la config del peth4
<newgame> queria instalar fedora 15 pero se me traba
<newgame> me recoendais ubuntu 11.04 ?
<m4v> Crashbit: no es el comando que te dí...
<m4v> Crashbit: yo te dí para que la PC use por defecto UN gateway.
<m4v> newgame: y no se, estas en un canal de Ubuntu, esperas una respuesta otra que "sí"?
<guampa> Crashbit: las dos interfases tienen salida a internet?
<m4v> newgame: ubuntu te puede fallar tanto como fedora, es cuestion de probar.
<m4v> newgame: usa el livecd para ver como anda sin instalarlo, y si te gusta, instalalo
<Crashbit> guampa: si, pero la 192.168.0.2 se conecta al router 192.168.0.1 que a la vez está conectado al router 172.26.0.1
<m4v> newgame: si Unity no te cae bien podés cambiar al escritorio clásico de gnome2
 * cousteau hoy ha probado fedora y no le ha gustado nada!
<Crashbit> guampa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/699258/
<Crashbit> guampa: sería alguna cosa así :-)
<cousteau> (bueno, ayudaba bastante que el pc se colgaba cada vez que hacía Alt-Tab)
<newgame> puedo poner gnome 3 ?
<m4v> newgame: en 11.04 no, la próxima versión que sale el més proximo viene con gnome3
<m4v> newgame: 11.04 aun usa gnome2
<newgame> vendra con el gnome shell de la 3 ?
<guampa> Crashbit: entonces si, agrega solo un gateway a 0.0.0.0
<m4v> newgame: no, va a estar con Unity, pero supongo que se podrá instalar gnome shell, pero aún no lo sacaron, así que no se bien como va a ser la cosa.
<Crashbit> guampa: pero luego, si hago un ping con el interface que no tiene gateway, no salgo a internet
<carlosubuntu> yo tengo 10.10 von gnome 2
<carlosubuntu> con
<m4v> newgame: parece que usar Gnome Shell en la próxima versión de Ubuntu es solo cuestion de instalar el paquete "gnome-shell" así que no va a ser mucho drama.
<fij0> buenas
<fij0> consulta
<fij0> nadie conoce un cliente web para samba ?
<cousteau> m4v, hay gnome shell para gnome 2... lo probé el otro día, pero es feote
<carlitox> m4v: estoy asustado, en el canal no saben, y no puedo verificar. lo pero es que el otro pc no es mio
<Crashbit> guampa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/699333/
<Crashbit> guampa: ves, esto con un unico default gw
<m4v> carlitox: y no se, mi primera impresión es que no se debería quemar tan sencillamente, pero de todas formas no probaría para comprobarlo.
<carlitox> m4v, nunca lo haria, de hecho fue por error
<guampa> Crashbit: tenes algun bardo que me gustaria ayudarte a arreglar, pero ahora no tengo tiempo, perdona
<m4v> carlitox: bueno, preocupate cuando te llame el otro porque no tiene salida de vídeo, no hay mucho con lo que te podamos ayudar.
<carlitox> m4v solo queda esperar, y tener el dinero listo para comprar otra VGA :(
<m4v> Crashbit: y el comando que te dí yo antes?
<m4v> carlitox: yo no creo que se pueda quemar así, pero no puedo asegurarlo, depende de como lo pensó el fabricante
<Crashbit> m4v: es el que puse
<m4v> pero yo te dije que uses el gw de 192. no el de 172
<m4v> "sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1"
<carlitox> ok, ahora me voy... gracias m4v, espero no haber quemado  nada
<Crashbit> m4v: así está, fijate: http://paste.ubuntu.com/699335/
<Crashbit> m4v: no veo porque solo debo poner un gateway, yo pensaba que necesitaba dos
<Crashbit> m4v: aun así, con un gateway, uno de los interfaces me dice un destino inaccesible
<m4v> para que necesitas 2=
<m4v> para que necesitas 2?
<m4v> si el trafico tiene que salir por un lugar
<Crashbit> m4v: pues para que las dos tarjetas de red se puedan comunicar con los dos routers distintos
<Crashbit> m4v: no, pero te fijaste en la estructura ?
<Crashbit> m4v: mira: http://paste.ubuntu.com/699258/
<m4v> bueno, para eso tenés que especificar la interface
<m4v> pero cuando no especificas la interface, para donde vas? al gateway por defecto
<Crashbit> m4v: vale, pero si especifico como default gw la 192.168.0.1, cuando salgo por la interfaz peth4, que tiene como dirección 172.26.0.2, como va a encontar 192.168.0.1 si está en subredes distintas ?
<m4v> porque la tiene que encontrar?
<m4v> si queres que se comuniquen tenés que empezar a tirar reglas de routeo
<m4v> que ahí ya no tengo mucha idea como es
<Crashbit> aha, vale, precisamente es esto lo que quería, que se comuniquen
<m4v> Crashbit: que se comuniquen como? Point-to-Point? capaz que tenés que tirar alguna regla para que el trafico de 172 vaya por 192, pero no se, depende de lo que necesitas exactamente y no me das la idea de que sepas lo que necesitas exactamente. Aparte de que ya es algo avanzado que yo no se muy bien tampoco.
<carnau> la dgw sólo es para cuando no hay ninguna regla para la red a la que quieres ir.
<carnau> no es muy complicado, ¿no?
<carnau> 192.168.0.2 dw 192.168.0.1
<carnau> 192.168.0.1 dgw 172.26.0.1
<carnau> 172.26.0.2 dgw 172.26.0.1
<carnau> 172.26.0.1 dgw internet
<carnau> y quedan el resto de estáticas
<carnau> 172.26.0.1 necesitará 192.168.0.0
<carnau> 192.168.0.2 necesitará 172.26.0.0
<carnau> ouch :_(
<poison> buenas
<poison> alguien puede echarme un cable con un problemilla con el grub?
<poison> al arrancar tras actualizar a la 10.04 lts, una de las opciones del grub me da como respuesta... the symbol "grub_puts_" not found
<dannyLopez> como convierto un ogg a un mp4?
<fosco_> ffmpeg o mencoder servirán
<dannyLopez> si con ffmpeg
<Tukeke> ajjaaj
<Tukeke> un simio
<Tukeke> xD
#ubuntu-es 2011-09-30
<ubuntu__> como puedo solucionar lucid,, se queda en la pantalla de  inicio
<ayudita> hola?
<ayudita> tengo unas preguntitas, podeis ayudarme?
<ayudita> tengo ubuntu netbook 10.04 y queria cambiar el panel, intentando desinstalar el panerl para netbook e instalar el estandar me quede sin panel, jaja
<ayudita> ahora no tengo ninguno y no se que hacer, no tengo mucha experiencia en linux :(
<ayudita> hola?
<GridCube> ayudita, mmm
<GridCube> 10.04?
<ayudita> si, version netbook
<GridCube> mmm no suelo usar gnome, pero creo que tenes que ejecutar >gnome-panel --restart
<GridCube> !panel
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'panel'.
<GridCube> ayudita, apreta alt-f2 y escribí:     killall gnome-panel
<granjero> hola, como hago para que durante la instalación no instale grub en la MBR si no en la partición donde está siendo instalado ubuntu?
<Yukiteru> granjero, acaso estas usando otro GRUB en la MBR
<granjero> Yukiteru, si, un bootlader para osx
<granjero> hay forma de indicarle durante la instalación donde lo quiero?
<Yukiteru> granjero, creo que en la instalación por texto puedes hacer eso
<Yukiteru> pero no estoy completamente seguro de que puedas hacerlo desde la instalacion Live
<granjero> lo que pasa es que no quiero que me pise el otro bootloader
<Yukiteru> granjero, bueno el Grub te reconocera tu OSX
<Yukiteru> pero cierto a veces es mejor dejar las cosas como están
<granjero> si hay algo que aprendí es: Si funfiona no lo toques...
<Yukiteru> el GRUB te reconocera el OSX, y si no lo hace puedes recupear el MBR de tu OSX
<Yukiteru> al final, necesitaras el Alternative CD de Ubuntu para poder instalar sin montar el GRUB
<Yukiteru> desde el Live, todo esto se hace automatico, pero hay una opción en la que se detectan otros SO de la PC
<Yukiteru> prueba desde allí a ver si esta la opción, pero no te aseguro nada amigo
<granjero> jejeje
<granjero> gracias igual Yukiteru
<tirano> hola
<tirano> alguien sabe mysql??
<tirano> tengo problemas
<tirano> y queria ver si me pueden ayudar!
<stop_> pregunta
<stop_> tirano: que problemas son?
<tirano> estoy desarrollando una aplicacion en php y mysql
<tirano> y en mi ordenador funciona ok
<tirano> pero cuando lo subo al servidor que por cierto es linux
<tirano> me salta el erro en la clausula DELIMITER
<tirano> ERROR 1064: You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'delimiter %%
<m4v> este canal es sobre Ubuntu, existe #mysql para cosas sobre mysql
<tirano> mysql version 5.0.45    y phpmyadmin iversion 2.8.2
<tirano> pero hablan ingles
<stop_> pasate al canal mysql-es
<dimitruss> hola quiza conoscan software en ubuipo movie makerntu para edicion de video
<dimitruss> quiero editar videos en ubuntu algo parecido a camtasia o movie maker
<ourizo> si lo que quieres es cortar trozos, creo que un método sencillo puede ser usar VLC. No lo he probado todavía, pero si le das a grabar creo que puedes grabar el trozo que quieras del vídeo que estás viendo.
<ourizo> Yo tengo una pregunta. ¿Alguien está usando la aceleración gráfica para ver películas con VLC?
<toplop> alguien sabe como configurar bien el multitouch
<toplop> no con la configuracion que tiene actualmente ubuntu que solo es la del scrooling
<toplop> o alguien tiene un macpro?
<test> test
<raro> Hola
<raro> Mi pregunta es, alguien usado dynDNS ?? Después de crear un servidor web?
<lopulus> como hago para registrar mi noick
<lopulus> como hago para registrar mi nick?
<Lithos84> lopulus: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<lopulus> no entiendo
<Lithos84> lopulus: Usa este comando: /msg nickserv register <contraseña> <correo>
<aldevaran> hola
<aldevaran> alguien de los presentes ha configurado alguna vez una impresora brother DCP-150c???
<aldevaran> el problema que tengo es que me imprime los documentos como si se comiera 2 cm del borde
<dannyLopez> tengo problemas actualizando http://pastebin.com/b31dWfcB
<dannyLopez> tengo problemas actualizando http://pastebin.com/b31dWfcB
<aldevaran> dannyLopez: intenta un sudo apt-get upgrade
<lopulus>  /msg nickserv register <contraseña> <correo>
<dannyLopez> aldevaran: ya lo hice con apt-get upgrade , aptitude upgrade , aptitude safe-upgrade
<aldevaran> pues ahora mismo no se entonces
<Crashbit> Alguien ha usado el crosshurd ? Me lanza un error
<Crashbit> concretamente, W: Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.debian-ports.org/debian/dists/unreleased/main/binary-i386/Packages  Unable to fetch file, server said 'Failed to open file.  '
<Crashbit> Por lo que veo, existe una dirección parecida, pero en vez de ser /binary-i386/ es /binary-hurd-i386/
<Crashbit> Alguien sabría como solventar el problema ?
<lopulus> Lithos84 que correo y que contraseña tengo que poner
<dannyLopez> tu correo y una ocntraseña de la que te acordes
<lopulus> pero me pone que no es valido mi correo
<waiked> nasss
<waiked> estoy usando ubuntu 11.04 y cuando inicio el sistema no puedo entrar en las carpetas
<waiked> tengo que habrir una terminal y poner sudo nautilus
<waiked> luego si que me deja
<waiked> alguna solución?
<dylan66> el home esta protegido con contraseña root
<waiked> en principio no
<waiked> lo que si tengo es la home cifrada
<waiked> me paso despues de instalar las ultimas actualizaciones
<dylan66> esta tu usuario en grupos?
<waiked> cuando voy a lugares/Documentos se queda pensando y no habre la carpeta
<waiked> como que esta en grupos?? no te sigo .....
<dylan66> administracion usuarios y grupos
<waiked> si, si que esta
<waiked> haciendo un killall nautilus
<waiked> y luego nautilus tambien vuelve a funcionar
<GeeKHA> hola aigos
<GeeKHA> que solucion me dan para un p2 400mhz,256 ram,20gb dd... para libreoffice y programar
<fosco__> solucion de que
<GeeKHA> fosco_, osea que pudiese instalar que funcine buien
<fosco__> es muy poca ram
<fosco__> no creo que ninguna solucion te sirva realmente
<omar> hola a todos: consulta: No logro hacer aparecer el ícono de la wifi en 10.04, alguna ayuda porfa
<fosco__> omar, abre una consola y ejecuta nm-applet &
<fosco__> comprueba si aparece el icono
<omar> fosco_, ok, lo hago de inmediato
<erAbuelo> buenas
<omar> fosco_, dice que ya está en ejecución una instancia, pero no aparece el ícono
<fosco__> omar, el resto de iconos de área de notificacion sí que puedes verlos?
<omar> fosco_, hora, fecha, nombre usuario y botón para apagar, aparece todo
<fosco__> omar, por si acaso dale clic derecho al panel - añadir - área de notificacion
<omar> fosco_, sos un genio, apareció el coso
<omar> fosco_, qué hago con la terminal, la cierro simplemente?
<fosco__> si
<omar> fosco_, te pasaste, muchas gracias,
<fosco__> de nada
<omar> fosco_, de dónde sos, master, España, México, Chile,Argentina?
<fosco__> españa
<omar> fosco_, me voy a jugar un rato con el ícono aquel, gracias, chausitos desde Villa Alemana, Chile.
<ximena> Estimados todos, les cuento que acabo de instalar Ubuntu 10.04 en mi computador, y estoy muy animada para aprender a sacarle el máximo de provecho. Espero encontrar acá una inagotable fuente de consulta, y espero no aburrirlos.
<ximena> un abrazo a todos.
<erAbuelo> leete la guia del usuario
<Ximena> nick/ ximenaGoloza
<SadlyMistaken> ximena, me alegro mucho.
<erAbuelo> que poco vas a durar con ese nick xD
<SadlyMistaken> xD
<ximenaGoloza> jajajajaja sorry, es que un amigo me instaló el sistema operativo y acá estoy aprendiendo, me dijo que en este canal siempre ayudan a los principiantes
<SadlyMistaken> ó
<erAbuelo> lo intentamos
<SadlyMistaken> coño, mis eñes y acentos los leo, pero los vuestros no..
<SadlyMistaken> ¬¬
<SadlyMistaken> donde se cambia el Charset aquí?
<fosco__> pues depende del programa que estés usando
<debsan> SadlyMistaken, que cliente irc usas ?
<ximenaGoloza> Adios a todos, nos vemos o nos tecleamos pronto
<ximenaGoloza> suerte en sus actividades
<SadlyMistaken> por favor, alguien puede escribir algo con acentos, para ver si he arreglado una cosa... gracias, á é í ó ú ñ
<erAbuelo> áéíóúñ
<SadlyMistaken> Gracias erAbuelo.
<SadlyMistaken> lo he arreglado, eres un solete.
<erAbuelo> de nada
<Damuru> hola necesito una ayuda especial es sobre kubuntu alguien me puede dar una mano?
<fosco__> Damuru, plantea tu duda sin rodeos
<Damuru> ok como puedo hacer para que por ejemplo en la pantalla de elegir usuarios
<Damuru> me muestre ambos como por ejemplo lo hace ubuntu?
<fosco__> mira en el panel de control de kde y busca algo como "vntana de entrada" o "gestor de acceso"
<fosco__> o abre un terminal y escribe kdmsetup
<Damuru> sep
<Damuru> ahora?
<Damuru> que sigue
<fosco__> sigue que mires las opciones y cambies lo que necesites
<Damuru> entre por el gestor de acceso
<fondo-servidor> buenos dias, amigos como puedo instalar una impresora hp laserjet p1006  en ubuntu 10.10???
<fondo-servidor> ubuntu me la reconoce, pero no puedo ni imprimir, ni nada
<fosco__> fondo-servidor, abre el menu sistema - administracion - impresoras
<fosco__> puedes ver la tuya?
<Damuru> es que no te muestra algo que puedas elegir
<fondo-servidor> yo puedo ver la impresora en el gestor de impresoras de ubuntu
<Damuru> incluso instale otro tema por las dudas y no te ofrece ver ambos usuarios como lo hace ubuntu
<fondo-servidor> y nada mas con conectarla me la reconoce
<fondo-servidor> fosco_, la impresroa me la reconoce apenas la conecto
<fondo-servidor> le digo imprimir pagina de prueba y se queda leyendo y no imprime nada
<fondo-servidor> fosco_, que puede ser??
<fVckingmania> buenas tardes a to2!!!!!!
<fVckingmania> existe algun canal de postfix en espannol??
<guampa> #postfix-es
<fVckingmania> guampa, nop
<fVckingmania> ya lo intente
<fVckingmania> alguien sabe como se configura un servidor de correo para que de servicios de correos corporativos???
<guampa> que son "servicios de correos corporativos" ?
<fVckingmania> guampa, es el correo que tu creas y que por debajo de ese se puedan crear todos los correos que se deseen
<fVckingmania> ejemplo economia@dominio.cu y de ahi se puedan crear usuario1@economia.dominio.cu
<guampa> pero eso son dos dominios distintos, el mail no tiene nada que ver
<guampa> o mas bien, va a andar con el dominio que le digas
<fondo-servidor> buenas tardes amigos, quisiera hacer una pregunta, tengo un programa desarrollado en foxpro, con crossover lo pude correr en mi equipo, pero necesito colocarlo en red en otros dos equipos que tienen ubuntu 10.10
<fondo-servidor> como puedo crear el lanzador para que me abra el .exe que se encuentra en otro equipo
<fondo-servidor> los 3 equipos tienen ubuntu 10.10
<fVckingmania> guampa, realmente no pk no voy a delegarle DNS ni nada
<fVckingmania> guampa, solamente el servicio de correo
<fondo-servidor>  buenas tardes amigos, quisiera hacer una pregunta, tengo un programa desarrollado en foxpro, con crossover lo pude correr en mi equipo, pero necesito colocarlo en red en otros dos equipos que tienen ubuntu 10.10
<fondo-servidor> como puedo crear el lanzador para que me abra el .exe que se encuentra en otro equipo
<guampa> fondo-servidor: ya acabaste de poner eso arriba
<fondo-servidor> los 3 equipos tienen ubuntu 10.10
<fondo-servidor> disculpeme guampa
<fondo-servidor> pese que lo estaba haciendo en otro chat
<fondo-servidor> guampa, disculpeme
<guampa> fVckingmania: si vas a emitir mail para un dominio que no tenes delegado no creo que te lo acepten muchos MTAs que digamo
<fVckingmania> guampa, si eso funciona, te digo pk ahora mismo lo tengo implementado, pero con mdaemon y kiero cambiar esos servidores!!
<guampa> o te lo van a rejectar de entrada o algun filtro de spam posterior te los va a pulverizar
<fondo-servidor> auxilio
<fondo-servidor> migramos una oficina completa con ubuntu, todos tenian window xp, todo ha funcionado normalmente, pero lo que falta es hacer correr una aplicacion que tienen en foxpro, desde el mismo lo pude hacer con crossover, pero no puedo hacerlo correr desde otro equipo que tienen ubuntu 10.10
<fVckingmania> guampa, no amigo para nada, acuerdate como se trabajan los DNS
<fVckingmania> fondo-servidor, man instala wine
<fondo-servidor> fVckingmania, amigo, instale wine y nada, el sistema solo corrio con crossover
<guampa> fVckingmania: entonces no sep, yo tengo entendido que el 99% de los MTAs van a hacer el minimo chequeo RDNS, como para empezar
<guampa> si no tenes delegado el dominio ese check falla
<guampa> ni hablar de DKIM, SPF etc
<fVckingmania> guampa, el chek lo hace hasta el primer dominio
<fVckingmania> guampa, ese dominio se encarga de direccionarlo
<cossier> fondo-servidor, ese programa usa el antiguo BDE de Borland ?
<fondo-servidor> mmmm
<fondo-servidor> es visualFoxPro
<fondo-servidor> cossier, no se que sera eso
<cossier> fondo-servidor, es raro pero en wine deberia funcionar !! a mi me funciona uno Facturacion/Contabilidad
<cossier> fondo-servidor, con motor BDE  y tablas Paradox
<fondo-servidor> cossier, , las tablas son las mismas que trae foxpro
<fondo-servidor> con crossover me funciona bien la aplicacion, yo instale wine 1.3 y nada no corre con wine cuando va a iniciar el programa me da un error como que no consiguiera la ruta de los formularios
<cossier> fondo-servidor, debes configurar la compatibilidad creo a Win95/win98 el visual Foxpro me suena de esa epoca
<fondo-servidor> ok listo
<fondo-servidor> voy a probar
<fondo-servidor> gracias
<Tukeke> fondo-servidor, epale
<cossier> fondo-servidor, en wine me refiero
<fondo-servidor> cossier, ok configurar el wine para que emule como si fuera win98
<cossier> fondo-servidor, sii
<raro> Hola, alguien me puede ayudar con dynDNS?
<mimecar> !ask raro
<kubot> raro: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<cossier> fondo-servidor, es aquello de la longitud de los nombre de directorio
<raro> mimecar, gracias
<mimecar> raro: ¿ese programa es de ubuntu?
<raro> mimecar, No es ningún programa, es una web que te registras..
<raro> he creado un servidor y quiero que la gente pueda acceder a ella. Una salida es dynDns y noip
<cossier> raro, te paso una utilidad que usaba para saber la ip http://pastebin.com/VvTnQWva
<cousteau> hay algo en repositorios para dyndns, IIRC
<cousteau> y para no-ip
<raro> para no ip, en la misma web te la puedes descargar
<cousteau> hmm, para dyndns no hay hasta maverick, así que si usas lucid...
<raro> instalado, he registrado el host..
<raro> pero no se que hago mal
<cousteau> raro, hay una versión de noip en repos, se llama noip2
<raro> lo sé, lo tengo instalado
<cousteau> (aunque supongo que la de la pág debería ir también)
<raro> he configurado agregando mi email y la contraseña
<cousteau> raro, tienes el de repos o el de la pág? o los dos?
<raro> el repos
<cossier> raro, y los puertos
<raro> puerto 80
<mimecar> ¿tienes abierto ese puerto en el router?
<raro> y también: 8245
<raro> mimecar, , si, claro
<cossier> raro, pasanos el nombre de host
<raro> si le haces un ping, te responde..
<raro> en eso no hay problema
<mimecar> raro: ¿desde donde haces el ping?
<cossier> raro, y el apache esta configurado si es una WEB claro !!!
<raro> si, está configurado
<raro> en red puedo visualizar la red con la ip 192.168.1.3/~usser
<mimecar> raro: que lo veas en local no quiere decir que se vea desde fuera
<raro> si, exacto
<raro> desde fuera no puedo ver..
<raro> o no se ve, justamente es lo que intento arreglar
<cossier> raro, te paso una utilidad que usaba para saber la ip http://pastebin.com/VvTnQWva
<mimecar> pon en un navegador tu ip publica desde otro equipo
<mimecar> si pueden acceder al servidor, tu router está bien configurado
<raro> umm
<raro> la ip publica??
<mimecar> claro
<cossier> raro, debes decirle de vez en cuando a dynDNS tu IP
<mimecar> raro: la IP que tienes en estos momentos
<raro> ummm veamos
<mimecar> no la que tiene dyndns
<cossier> raro, es tu IP de tu servidor
<raro> alguien tiene compañia ono?
<mimecar> yo
<satonio> cuando sacan ubuntu 11.10 ?
<raro> donde agregas el dns mimecar?
<mimecar> satonio: a final de Octubre
<mimecar> si usas dhcp los coge el sistema solo
<raro> yo quiero agregar de dynDns, pero se supone que tengo que agregar en "configuración básica"
<raro> pero solo me sale "nombre de dominio", abajo "ip dinámica" y "ip estática"
<mimecar> raro: pon tu ip pública
<raro> en "nombre de dominio"?
<cossier> raro, que nombre le has dado solian ser del tipo nombre.dyndns.org/net/ o lo que sea
<mimecar> si tu equipo está mal, no te funcionará
<raro> cossier,  exacto
<raro> en nombre de dominio pongo eso?
<cossier> raro, ese nombre identificara a tu servidor
<raro> vale, entonces voy bien
<raro> agrego a "nombre de dominio" debian2011.dyndns.org
<raro> voy bien?
<mimecar> puedes tener mal configurado tu sistema y no lo compruebas
<cossier> raro, eso se hace cuando das de alta un dominio en dyndns
<fondo-servidor> cossier, cuando intento abrir la aplicacion echa en foxpro me sale la siguiente error: Fatal Error: Exception code= C0000005  Error log file: C:\fondo\VFP7Rerr.log
<cossier> fondo-servidor, lee el archivo log a ver que pone
<fzeta> iep! que pasa pájaros ;)
<pentel> Hola no se como desproteger este documento con openoffice en ubuntu : Como habrá podido observar el contenido aparece encriptado, desencriptelo pulsando en menú “herramientas” ( del Word ) y después en “desproteger documento” En  versiones mas modernas de word, lo encontrara en menu “Revisar” y luego en “Proteger documento”
<fondo-servidor> Called from -  form1.command1.click line 23  {c:\fondo\dbf\principal.sct c:\fondo\dbf\principal.sct}
<fondo-servidor> 	Called from -  wini line 79  {C:\fondo\wini.prg c:\fondo\fondo.exe}
<fondo-servidor> cossier, Called from -  form1.command1.click line 23  {c:\fondo\dbf\principal.sct c:\fondo\dbf\principal.sct}
<fondo-servidor> 	Called from -  wini line 79  {C:\fondo\wini.prg c:\fondo\fondo.exe}
<mimecar> pentel: no se si podrás hacerlo
<mimecar> !paste fondo-servidor
<kubot> fondo-servidor: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<fondo-servidor> disculpeme mimecar
<cossier> fondo-servidor, ponlo en pastebin todo
<fondo-servidor> http://pastebin.com/RtteXPqB
<fondo-servidor> cossier, http://pastebin.com/RtteXPqB
<cossier> :)
<fondo-servidor> se me habia olvidado pastebin
<cossier> fondo-servidor, no es un error demasiado esclarecedor parece un error de programacion !!!
<pentel> en libreoffice hay alguna pestaña para desproteger documentos encriptados?
<fondo-servidor> cossier, que podria hacer???
<mimecar> pentel: dependerá de la versión del word que los encripto
<cossier> fondo-servidor, si tienes los codigos fuente y tienen extension .prg echale un vistazo a xBase
<mimecar> deberías quitarlo con la misma versión de word
<fondo-servidor> el unico prg es el de inicio
<pentel> no estoy preguntando eso mimecar quiero saber si hay alguna funcion en libreoffice para desencriptar documentos para word
<fondo-servidor> el resto son sct y scx y frm y ftc algo asi
<mimecar> pentel: Archivo, propiedades, seguridad
<pentel> mimecar ok voy a ver
<pentel> mimecar si que lo hay solo falta ponerle la contraseña aunque primero la debo de pedir por email
<pentel> mimecar ok gracias
<granjero> buenas. alguien esta usando discos externos de red para bakup? me podrían recomendar marcas ?
<pimpam> hola
<dannyLopez> como formateo una memoria en fat32?
<pimpam> un pendrive quieres decir???
<pimpam> con gui o por consola ???
<xangua> clic derecho-formatear dannyLopez
<dannyLopez> xangua: me manda un error por gui
<xangua> dannyLopez: tons prueba con gparted
<dannyLopez> ok
<dannyLopez> ya la formatee
<dannyLopez> jeje he tenido el comando unas lineas mas arriba
<pimpam> es mejor hacerlo con gui , si lo haces con consola y no estas acostumbrado te puedes borrar la parte importante de tu disco duro ...
<pimpam> avisado estás
<mimecar> pimpam: si está montada la partición no
<pimpam> cierto pero de todas maneras, hay que saber lo que se hace en cada paso...
<dannyLopez> pimpam: el problema es que en mc esta desactivado el click derecho
<mimecar> dannyLopez: el click derecho es para nautilus
<mimecar> no para todas las aplicaciones del sistema
<dannyLopez> si, por eso pedia por consola ;)
<cossier> dannyLopez, mc es midnght commander ??
<dannyLopez> si
<cousteau> mimecar, bueno, algunas aplicaciones hechas en ncurses admiten click, y creo que también derecho
<mimecar> cousteau: si, pero no todas
<pimpam> pero mc ???
<mimecar> y que coincida el botón derecho y una opción para formatear es complicado
<pimpam> la primera vez que oigo eso,
<pimpam> umount /dev/(el que sea)
<pimpam> mkfs.vfat /dev/(el que sea)
<pimpam> para formatear por consola...
<dannyLopez> pimpam: te falto el -F32
<pimpam> si pero puse fat...
<pimpam> cierto que no especifique....
<dannyLopez> mkfs.vfat -F32 /dev/sdc
<mimecar> dannyLopez: me parece que no
<pimpam> nunca lo he usado asi....
<pimpam> pero claro seguro que hay mil maneras...
<mimecar> por fuerza tienes que formatear una partición, no el dispositivo
<dannyLopez> así lo acabe de hacer y ya meti la memoria en un windows y ya instale el vlc
<pimpam> si pones fat, windows te lo va a leer...
 * dannyLopez se acordo de un chiste malo
<pimpam> :(
<kisko> Alguien sabe como conectar el canal irc-portalhispano a xchat?...
<dimitruss> alguien sabe progrma de edicion de videos
<dimitruss> en ubuntu
<dimitruss> parecido al movie maker o camtasia
<dannyLopez> pitivi (?) dimitruss
<xangua> openshot también
<xangua> y kdeline o algo así se llama, no recuerdo
<pimpam> dannyLopez,  lo del -F32 tenias razón...
<dimitruss> el pitivi ? pero tiene efectos pre configurados de trasnposicion
<dannyLopez> ;)
<dannyLopez> dimitruss: la verdad es uno que viene preinstalado en ubuntu, pero la verdad no soy muy amante del modo grafico
<dimitruss> si es que tengo que hace runa exposicion y quiero ponerle una entrada con algunos creditos osea un texto y que se cambia al video con algun efecto
<cossier> dimitruss, openshot
<dimitruss> openshot esta en repos
<cossier> mmm ahora lo miro
<cossier> si esta !! xDD
<dannyLopez> dimitruss: sudo aptitude search openshot
<dimitruss> es que no tenia los plugins restrictivos jale dos archivos y empeza a descargar el codecs
<dimitruss> bueno gracias conocen alguno mas?
<dimitruss> ese openshot parece que promete
<xangua> cinelerra dimitruss
<dimitruss> humm okey nor porblem gracias
<xangua> eso fue un intento de inglés¿ :S
<fondo-servidor> amigos, buenas tardes otra vez, tengo un problema, que es el de hace rato, acabo de migrar tres equipos que tenian winxp a ubuntu 10.10, en uno de esos equipos habia un programita hecho en foxpro
<fondo-servidor> amigos, buenas tardes otra vez, tengo un problema, que es el de hace rato, acabo de migrar tres equipos que tenian winxp a ubuntu 10.10, en uno de esos equipos habia un programita hecho en foxpro
<fondo-servidor> logre con crossover hacer que este sistema abriera y fino en el equiop donde esta el programa fino, pero los otros dos equipos utilizaban ese programa y no puedo hacer que lo abra
<fondo-servidor> ya instale wine y crossover
<fondo-servidor> y nada
<fondo-servidor> no he podido hacer que abra este programa en los otros dos equipos
<fondo-servidor> de verdad agradeceria a toda la comunidad su ayuda
<fondo-servidor> es una oficina que esta en pleno funcionamiento y por ley en nuestro pais pues migramos a linux a traves de ubuntu
<guampa> fondo-servidor: tenes instaladas las mismas cosas en todas las maquinas?
<fondo-servidor> guampa, le instale wine y crossover pro 9
<guampa> digo, instalaste lo mismo que en la que puede correr el programa?
<fondo-servidor> sip
<fondo-servidor> guampa, sip todos tienen instalado wine y crossover, y le isntale samba para compartir los archivos
<fondo-servidor> guampa, y fino puedo ver las carpetas
<fondo-servidor> guampa, pero cuando le doy click derecho al icono para correr con crossover no abre nada
<pimpam> y porque no poneis un servidor de los datos y desde alli que todos los ordenadores abran los programas???
<pimpam> Pues de la manera que lo estas haciendo te estas liando...
<guampa> fondo-servidor: no te va a andar desde el examinador de archivos, tendrias que montar la carpeta via smbmount
<fondo-servidor> guampa, como hago eso?? es la primera vez que hago esto
<pimpam> mount???
<fondo-servidor> guampa, smbmount
<fondo-servidor> pimpam como asi servidor de datos
<fondo-servidor> uno de esos tres va a ser servidor de datos
<guampa> ...
<fondo-servidor> guampa, amigo como es eso de sbmount???
<guampa> fondo-servidor: man smbmount, tiene ejemplos y doc
<fondo-servidor> pimpam, como es eso de servidor de datos
<fondo-servidor> ok gracias voy a revisar
<pimpam> tu que has instalado en tus ordenadores ubuntu o ubuntu server???
<guampa> mount -t cifs //server/share /mnt -o user=username password=contraseña
<guampa> reemplaza /mnt por la carpeta en donde queres que te aparezca el directorio compartido
<pimpam> pk si lo que quieres son servidores la respuesta no es ubuntu que esta diseñado para desktop....
<fondo-servidor> guampa, cuando se dice de user y password se refieren al usuario de linux???
<pimpam> además de que los server cambian de version  creo recordar cada 5 años
<pimpam> Todo es depende de lo que quieras hacer
<pimpam> hay muchos blogs que te dicen omo hacerlo
<guampa> fondo-servidor: cuando ves la carpeta compartida en el examinador de archivos, no te pide usuario y contraseña?
<fondo-servidor> nop
<fondo-servidor> guampa, nop
<fondo-servidor> guampa, eso de //server/share queda tal cual????
<xangua> pimpam: no confundas gimnasia con magnesia
<guampa> fondo-servidor: server obviamente reemplazalo por la direccion ip o nombre dns del servidor
<pimpam> que quieres decir xangua
<pimpam> ??
<xangua> pimpam: la versión lts de ubuntu tiene 3 años de soporte para escritorio y 5 para servidor, las demás un año y medio
<guampa> y share reemplazalo por el nombre del recurso compartido
<guampa> el usuario y password pueden ser opcionales, depende la config del servidor
<pimpam> si pero estaras de acuerdo conmigo que si lo que quiere es un servidor , no es una buena opcion ubuntu...
<fondo-servidor> guampa, todos estan conectados directamente a internet, no hay ip fija ni DNS, amigo son tres equipos normales que estan conectados mediante un switch pero que uno de ellos poseia en su antigua vida de window un sistemita en foxpro
<guampa> fondo-servidor: tienen ip, sino no se podrian comunicar
<fondo-servidor> pues la ip es dinamica
<fondo-servidor> guampa, si yo utilizo el nombre que les asigne a cada equipo no podria hacer lo mismo?? es una pregunta
<guampa> dinamica o estatica, necesitas saber la direccion del servidor
<guampa> no, ese nombre es local al equipo
<guampa> podes referenciarlos por nombre pero tenes que relacionar ese nombre con la direccion IP en cada equipo en quelo quieras usar, o de otro modo necesitas un server DNS que admiistre esas equivalencias en tu red
<guampa> pero mas facil que cualquiera de esos dos es que averigues que dir. IP tiene y uses el numero
<fondo-servidor> ok
<fondo-servidor> ok
<guampa> fondo-servidor: el comando ifconfig te puede dar una idea de la direccion IP
<fondo-servidor> guampa, ok voy a revisar
<berpiner> reholas
<berpiner> que tal federico
<berpiner> estoy probando el chat desde modo consola
<berpiner> antes era de ubuntu, pero me cambié a debian wheezy
<berpiner> un honor charlar aquí
<berpiner> como estoy?
<berpiner> pues bien, gracias. Y tu?
<guampa> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<berpiner> bueno, alguien tiene idea de como compilar unos drivers que vienen con extensión .ko en el kernel? no tengo opción de hacer make
<fosco_> en principio un .ko ya está compilado
<fosco_> intenta cargarlo con insmod
<berpiner> ok. gracias,
<guampa> ^ o modprobe
<berpiner> asi se cargarán automáticamente?
<fosco_> no
<berpiner> puedes decirme como incluirlo en un inicio?
<guampa> para que se carguen automaticamente agregalos a /etc/modules
<guampa> sin el .ko, solo el nombre en una linea
<berpiner> huas! pues si que parece facil. Gracias.
<fosco_> si, cuando sabes las respuestas todo parece facil :)
<guampa> jajajaja
<berpiner> Tengo un cuñado al que no paraba de formatearle windows,
<fondo-servidor> guampa, una pregunta, no se podra hacer un lanzador que abra el archivo sistema.exe que se encuentra en otro equipo????
<berpiner> le instalé ubuntu,
<berpiner> y adiós problemas!
<guampa> fondo-servidor: si, pero el smbmount lo vas a tener que usar me parece
<curiousx> berpiner: y te quedaste sin trabajo xD
<fondo-servidor> jejeje
<fondo-servidor> eso me quedo grande
<berpiner> pos no necesariamente, siempre me pregunta cosas,
<guampa> fondo-servidor: en una terminal escribi "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<fondo-servidor> guampa, aja
<guampa> cuando se instale el programa, anda como hacias antes a la carpeta remota con el examinador de archivos
<berpiner> chaus a todos! :)
<berpiner> htop
<curiousx> cya berpiner =)
<berpiner> '
<fondo-servidor> guampa, desde el otro equipo verdad??
<fondo-servidor> guampa, o desde el equipo donde esta el sistemita de fox
<guampa> no desde el otro equipo, por eso carpeta "remota"
<guampa> sino seria carpeta "local"
<fondo-servidor> guampa, sip sip jejeje disculpa
<fondo-servidor> guampa, ya estoy en eso
<fondo-servidor> y ahora
<guampa> cuando ya estes viendo los archivos, anda a una terminal y pone "mount | pastebinit"
<guampa> y pega el link que te devuelve
<fondo-servidor> http://pastebinit.com/Z2iR9yXC
<fondo-servidor> ese es el link que me esta dando
<guampa> beh, anda a la maquina con el programita en fox
<guampa> instala pastebinit ahi, y en un terminal pone "smbstatus | pastebinit"
<curiousx> mount | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<fondo-servidor> guampa, ok
<guampa> ah esa no la sabia curiousx :D
<guampa> heh paste2 ese es bueno
<fondo-servidor> guampa, ok
<fondo-servidor> me sale otra direccion
<guampa> pegala aca
<curiousx> xD apuesto a que si la sabias xD
<guampa> nop
<fondo-servidor> http://pastebin.com/484W3D4a
<guampa> la carpeta se llama "fondo" ?
<fondo-servidor> sip
<guampa> bueno, y ahora ifconfig | pastebinit
<guampa> en la maquina fox
<fondo-servidor> http://pastebin.com/CDgLGYPL
<guampa> ok, ahora anda a la otra maq
<fondo-servidor> ok
<fondo-servidor> hago lo mismo en la otra maq?
<guampa> en esa maquina corre "sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal"
<midnight> hola
<midnight> alguien me puede ayudar a configurar mi konversation
<fondo-servidor> guampa, ya
<fondo-servidor> guampa, ya lo instale
<guampa> ok, ahora crea una carpeta donde quieras que te vaya a aparecer el programa remoto
<fondo-servidor> guampa, creo una carpeta donde quiero que aparezca el sistema de fox?? (esto lo hago en el equipo donde instale el nautilus-open-terminal)
<guampa> si
<fondo-servidor> guampa, ya la cree
<guampa> hacele click derecho y elegi "abrir en un terminal"
<fondo-servidor> guampa, no me sale esa opcion
<guampa> es la maquina donde instalaste nautilus-open-terminal?
<fondo-servidor> guampa, sip
<guampa> presiona alt+f2 y ejecuta "pkill nautilus"
<fondo-servidor> listo
<guampa> te aparece la opcion ahora?
<fondo-servidor> sip
<fondo-servidor> ya la abri me sale un terminar
<fondo-servidor> terminal
<guampa> en esa terminal pone "sudo mount -t cifs //186.93.6.43/fondo $(pwd)"
<guampa> sin comillas
<guampa> perdon fondo-servidor
<guampa> en realidad ponele comillas, sudo mount -t cifs //186.93.6.43/fondo "$(pwd)"
<guampa> asi mejor
<midnight> perdon me cai de cabeza
<midnight> que torpe
<midnight> parece que nadie me puede ayudar a configurar mi irc
<midnight> jajajaja
<fondo-servidor> guampa, listo
<fondo-servidor> me pide la contraseña y luego me vuelve a cargar el terminar
<guampa> devolvio algun mensaje?
<fondo-servidor> guampa, nop
<guampa> escribi ls y dale enter
<fondo-servidor> guampa, le di ls y no me sale nada
<guampa> sudo mount -t cifs //186.93.6.43/fondo "$(pwd)" --verbose
<guampa> aver si da alguna info
<fondo-servidor> mount.cifs kernel mount options: ip= 186.93.6.43, unc= \\186.93.6.43\fondo,, ver=1, unser=root pass=*****
<fondo-servidor> guampa, eso es lo que sale
<fondo-servidor> guampa, listo eso es lo que sale
<guampa> fondo-servidor: tendrian que aparecer los archivetes
<guampa> corre "mount | pastebinit" aver si efectivamente monto el recurso compartido
<fondo-servidor> listo
<fondo-servidor> ya sale todos los archivos
<guampa> fijate aver si corre
<fondo-servidor> le doy click derecho al sistema y le digo abrir con crossover y nada amigo
<fondo-servidor> no carga
<fondo-servidor> guampa, con crossover es que lo pude hacer correr aqui
<guampa> mas que eso no se, asi como lo montaste es lo mas cercano a que aparezca como una carpeta local
<fondo-servidor> ok listo
<fondo-servidor> gracias
<guampa> podes probar si funciona haciendo una copia de la carpeta
<fondo-servidor> guampa, yo creo que ahora el problema es la emulacion, o como hacer un lanzador que me abra ese archivo como lo abre aqui en este equipo
<curiousx> guampa: la otra vez se descuido un Gallego, y se olvido de ponerle contraseña a sus recursos compartidos ---> http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/724/yeahil.png =P
<guampa> fondo-servidor: y si ya tenes armado un lanzador que funciona trata de replicarlo
<dzup> curiousx: yo pense que era http://www.comedy-zone.net/pictures/images/animals/animal039.jpg
<curiousx> xD lol dzup
<ayudita> hola
<ayudita> una preguntita
<equipo2> buenas noches, tengo un problema con la impresora
<equipo2> tengo una laserjet p1006 hp y la conecto y me dice que esta conectada y lista para usar
<equipo2> le mando a imprimir, y dice que lo procesa pero nada
<equipo2> pero no me sale nada
#ubuntu-es 2011-10-01
<equipo2> me sale es una cuestion para instalarla
<equipo2> como un cuadrito blanco, pero sigo los pasos que me dice que es download y me da un error al final
<equipo2> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<equipo2> dice plug-in file does not match its digital signature, file may have been corrupted or altered. error code: 2
<equipo2> dice que el plugin del archivo no tiene firma digital, el archivo puede estar corrupto o alterado
<equipo2> guampa,
<equipo2> ayuda!!!
<equipo2> mando a imprimir algo y nada
<ayudita> tengo una preguntita sobre ubuntu netbook 10.04 y el panel superior fijo
<ayudita> intentando quitarlo y poner el panel desktop me quede sin ninguno de ellos. ahora estoy sin panel y tengo que usar alt+f1
<ayudita> toy desesperada!
<m4v> !resetpanels
<kubot> Si quieres reiniciar los paneles de gnome a como estaban despues de instalar. Haz esto « gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel && pkill gnome-panel ».
<m4v> ayudita: nose si sirve para la version netbook, pero fijate ^
<ayudita> gracias, voy a ver
<ayudita> lo escribo tal y como esta en el terminal?
<m4v> si
<ayudita> m4v: me dice esto: bash: !resetpanels: event not found
<m4v> el comando es lo que está entre « »
<m4v> "gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel && pkill gnome-panel"
<ayudita> m4v: desaparece y vuelve a aparecer pero vacio. no lo soluciona, sigue igual
<ayudita> es decir aparecen lo iconos de las aplicaciones abiertas y la barra de la aplicacion activa. pero no aparece el boton de menu principal de netbook
<ayudita> estoy en esta situación siguiendo esta guia: http://webyfoto.blogspot.com/2009/12/27.html
<ayudita> concretamente el apartado: "Poner el Escritorio de Ubuntu Karmic Normal"
<ayudita> ya se que no es una guia para mi version de ubuntu pero me arriesque, pense que serviria
<m4v> ayudita: tenés una terminal?
<ayudita> si
<ayudita> puse la instrucción que dijiste antes pero no funciono :(
<m4v> ayudita: ejecuta "gconftool-2 --shutdown"
<m4v> ayudita: despues, "gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel"
<m4v> ayudita: luego "rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel"
<m4v> ayudita: y finalmente "pkill gnome-panel"
<ayudita> m4v: puse todo lo que me dijiste pero sigue igual. aparece un mensaje. hice un pantallazo, como puedo enviartelo?
<GridCube> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<m4v> ayudita: no entiendo porque no funciona..
<ayudita> m4v: http://imagebin.org/176916
<ayudita> podeis ver la captura?
<m4v> si
<ayudita> de paso podeis ver en que estado esta el panel
<m4v> no se ques será eso, ponele no borrar por ahora
<equipo2> buenas, amigos como hago para instalar una impresora en ubuntu
<equipo2> es una HP laserjet P1006
<equipo2> dice que esta conectada, pero no hace nada
<m4v> ayudita: lo otro que podés hacer es crear un usuario nuevo, y mover tus archivos ahí
<GridCube> equipo2, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/107069
<ayudita> como es eso?
<ayudita> m4v: lo que propone la guia que seguí tiene algun sentido?
<GridCube> ayudita, si tiene sentido, sirve para restaurar las cosas a como estaban
<equipo2> GridCube, amigo, tengo es ubuntu 10.10
<GridCube> equipo2, ? y?
<m4v> ayudita: vos estabas siguiendo esa guía antes de que se rompieran los paneles?
<ayudita> si, hice todo lo que pone en el apartado que os mencionaba y luego desaparecio el menu y aparece el mensaje de la captura
<sonny> disculpen alguna sala en donde me puedan ayudar con problemas con java?
<GridCube> !java
<kubot> Para instalar aplicaciones restringidas (Flash, Java, MP3 y demás codecs de audio y video) ver (en inglés): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ayudita> ah, ya antes que eso probe esa otra guia: http://maketecheasier.com/unlock-gnome-panel-in-ubuntu-netbook-edition-une/2010/04/25#more-14840
<GridCube> sonny, #java ?
<ayudita> entre una y otra parece que la prepare :(
<sonny> gracias gridcube, voy a ver si ahi meayudan
<GridCube> ayudita, puedo hacer un poco de actividad evangelizadora y proponerte que instales xubuntu-desktop
<m4v> ayudita: reinstala el netbook-launcher  ubuntu-netbook-remix y ubuntu-netbook-remix-default
<m4v> GridCube: no.
<sonny> no puedo entrar a #java lol es solo para invitados dice jaja
<GridCube> sonny, registra tu nick
<GridCube> m4v, bueno
<m4v> el canal es ##java
<m4v> no #java
<ayudita> gridcube: porque sería mejor xubuntu?
<GridCube> porque es mas liviano y simple
<ayudita> m4v: lo que sucede es que todo esto empezo porque el panel de la verison netbook es limitado
<m4v> xubuntu no es una distro "liviana"
<ayudita> y esta viendo como lograr hacer cambios de configuracion sobre todo para poder ver más grandes los iconos
<ayudita> pero el panel de la version netbook es fijo
<m4v> GridCube: por favor no trates de solucionar un problema creando otro.
<m4v> ayudita: hiciste lo que te pedí?
<ayudita> entonces si reinstalo lo que me dices volvería a la situacion inicial, es decir recuperaria el panerl original?
<GridCube> como así? xubuntu no depende de los paneles de gnome, no tendria los problemas porque no usa los mismos configs, tampoco lo solucionaría, pero no "crearia mas problemas", y fue una pregunta, no le dije que lo hiciera
<m4v> ayudita: no lo se.
<ayudita> m4v: ok, voy a intentar lo que me indicas y te cuento :)
<m4v> GridCube: le estas pidiendo que instale un entorno completamente diferente para solucionar un problema de paneles. Solo estas buscando una excusa para que usen xubuntu.
<GridCube> si, eso es verdad :D
<ayudita> m4v: tenia sinaptic con actualizaciones y me pide reiniciar. puedo instalar lo que me pides y reiniciar despues?
<m4v> ayudita: si
<GridCube> equipo2, probaste instalando hpijs¿?
<equipo2> GridCube, nop
<equipo2> GridCube, como lo uso?
<GridCube> !man hpijs
<kubot> hpijs | hpijs should never be called directly. GhostScript will run it if theIjsServer parameter is set to IjsServer=hpijs when invoking the IJS driver. | Prueba « man hpijs » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man1/hpijs.1.html
<ayudita> ya ta, reinicio?
<ayudita> o reinicio sesion?
<GridCube> hpijs y hplip son los controladores de hp para linux
<GridCube> deberias instalarlos y ver que onda equipo2
<equipo2> GridCube, ok
<ayudita> m4v: todo sigue igual despues de instalar lo que me indicaste. debo reiniciar el equipo o la sesion?
<m4v> ayudita: prueba ejecutando los comandos anteriores
<m4v> "gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel && pkill gnome-panel"
<ayudita> m4v: voy a ver
<ayudita> m4v: ahaha, funciono, aparecio el boton de la izquierda con el acceso al menu principal
<ayudita> m4v: mil gracias :))
<m4v> de nada
<ayudita> m4v: puedo hacer otra pregunta?
<m4v> pregunta al canal.
<ayudita> como lograría instalar la barra de ubuntu desktop en vez la de ubuntu netbook?
<ayudita> necesito tener los iconos un poco mas grandes por cuestiones de visión
<ayudita> de echo el plan b era instalar la ultima version ubuntu desktop 10.10 que parece que tiene un nuevo panel unity, que opiniais?
<m4v> UNR no tiene los íconos más grandes que el escritorio ubuntu normal?
<m4v> ayudita: la última versión de Ubuntu es 11.04
<ayudita> si en el menu principal pero el propio panel como se puede ver en la captura que hice tiene los iconos diminutos
<ayudita> m4v: ah, no se donde vi que habia otra 10.10. bueno igualmente seria ubuntu desktip 10.04
<GridCube> ayudita, creo que en tu caso te convendria usar 11.04 con unity (esa es mi opinion)
<m4v> 11.04 es la única version con Unity
<m4v> que netbook es? si no andan los efectos de escritorio no va a andar unity
<GridCube> ni siquieira unity 2d?
<GridCube> O_o
<ayudita> m4v: es samsung n220plus
<m4v> GridCube: unity 2d aún no salió.
<xangua> !info unity-2d
<kubot> xangua: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<xangua> mmm...ubottu si sabe :P
<ayudita> m4v: netbook samsung n220plus, crees que serviria para ubuntu desktop
<m4v> ayudita: tenés efectos en tu ubuntu actual?
<GridCube> no?
<GridCube> D:
<ayudita> si, en el nivel medio. hay 3 niveles
<m4v> ayudita: debería andar 11.04 ahí
<ayudita> comprobe con la orden "glxinfo"
<ayudita> m4v: lo comprobe con "glxinfo" segun la segunda guia que te comentaba
<ayudita> m4v: donde dice que podía cambiar de sesión y luego elegir gnome en vez netbook destop?
<efpc2003> buenas..., alguien sabe si funciona en ubuntu el procesador amd apu a8-3850 con video ati incorporado (gpu+cpu) ya que es reciente, gracias
<m4v> efpc2003: no.
<ayudita> m4v: entonces entiendo que no puedo cambiar el panel y que deberia instalar la version ubuntu destop 10.04?
<ayudita> m4v: como tengo 3 particiones no pierdo la /home, verdad?
<GridCube> ayudita, 11.04
<ayudita> m4v: o se os ocurre alguna otra solucion?
<ayudita> 11.04 es estable?
<GridCube> no no perdes /home si no lo elegis mientras instalas
<GridCube> 11.04 salio hace 6 meses
<GridCube> no se si eso lo hace estable
<m4v> el més que viene sale 11.10
<m4v> GridCube: es la versión estable
<ayudita> y tiene actualizaciones porque en la pagina de descargas aparece la 10.04 LTS y la 11.04
<ayudita> parece que LTS significa con mantenimiento durante años y las otras no?
<xangua> lts tiene soporte por 3 años
<ayudita> no se, estoy confundido con tantas opciones
<xangua> si son solo dos :P
<ayudita> pero me recomendais la ultima 11.04 para este netbook samsung n220plus?
<xangua> lo que quieras
<GridCube> podes instalarlo al lado de tu instalacion actual sin borrarla
<m4v> tiene que mover particiones para eso, lo cual es riesgoso
<m4v> ayudita: si, podés usar 11.04, usá el livecd y usalo sin instalar para ver si anda.
<GridCube> si, eso es verdad m4v, pero muchos lo hacemos y no pasa nada, en el instalador te pregunta si queres compartir la instalacion y hace todo el trabajo, pero si si es riesgoso
<m4v> GridCube: los muchos que lo hacemos tenemos experiencia, por eso no pasa nada.
<GridCube> si, bueno eso si, te estoy dando la razón, pero todos empezamos alguna vez
<ayudita> si, ademas tengo que confesar que estoy en transicion de windows7 y actualmente tengo un disco complicado y compartido con windows :(
<m4v> GridCube: según como hagas los cambios el particionado puede demorar horas y no se puede interrumpir, si alguien lo interrumpe sin sabes rompe todo.
<GridCube> oh
<m4v> s/sabes/saber/
<GridCube> m4v, si, bueno
 * GridCube se va del canal
<ayudita> pero por lo que se, basta con dar formato a la particion / y la de intercambio, sin dar formato a /home, verdad?
<m4v> ayudita: calro
<m4v> claro
<GridCube> y si hace eso bien puede crear dos particiones en ves de una de /
<ayudita> lo de compartir entonces 2 instalaciones de ubuntu y otra de windows puede ser complejo?
<GridCube> (no realmente, solo tiemposo)
<m4v> GridCube: por que insistis en complicarla?
<GridCube> porque tiene miedo de que no le ande, asi se asegura d e que le anda porque tiene las dos
<GridCube> a veces mas es mejor
<m4v> ya tiene un windows 7 si no funciona
<GridCube> okay
<m4v> y si 11.04 funciona se va a quedar con una particion extra que no va a usar y va a ser espacio desperdiciado
<m4v> ayudita: descarga el live cd del 11.04 y pruebalo sin instalar.
<GridCube> mkay
<ayudita> eso esta escribiendo ahora mismo :)
<ayudita> voy a ponerlo en un pendrive y pruebo
<ayudita> mil gracias por vuestra ayuda. ahora tengo el sistema como al principio con su menu y panel arreglado, gracias... :)
<k-milogars> como pongo virtuemart 2.0 en español
<javi-> hola. alguna solucion real para los problems de velocidad del wifi en 11.04? he probdo 2 cosas que me encontre por la red y nada. instle wicd y modifique rc.local
<javi-> una manita por favor
<javi-> alguna solucion real para los problems de velocidad del wifi en 11.04? he probdo 2 cosas que me encontre por la red y nada. instle wicd y modifique rc.local
<javi-> alguna solucion real para los problems de velocidad del wifi en 11.04? he probdo 2 cosas que me encontre por la red y nada. instle wicd y modifique rc.local
<NinoscaSharon> hola a todos
<NinoscaSharon> Consulta: estoy en live cd de 10.10, puedo ver el disco duro con gparted pero no puedo hacer una nueva partición, a pesar de tener mucho espacio disponible
<NinoscaSharon> creo que el disco tiene problemas, no lo se
<NinoscaSharon> botòn derecho y la opción nueva no está activada
<NinoscaSharon> alguna idea de qué hacer para lograr hacer una nueva partición?
<NinoscaSharon> hola a todos
<NinoscaSharon> ayuda: veo el disco duro pero no está activa la opción de Nueva, para hacer una nueva partición
<NinoscaSharon> estoy en Gparted, alguna ayuda?
<NinoscaSharon> sugerencia
<xangua> redimensiona tu partición¿
<NinoscaSharon> xangua, eso es lo que quiero hacer, pero no está activa la opción nueva
<NinoscaSharon> la opción Redimencionar/mover no está activa
<NinoscaSharon> la partición mayor tiene un ícono de una llave
<NinoscaSharon> esa es la que quiero redimencionar, para tener un espacio donde instalar ubuntu
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<pipo65> gracias
<NinoscaSharon> xangua, existe la opción de entrar a Gparted con sudo o algo, para tener más opciones?
<pipo65> NinoscaSharon: opciones como
<pipo65> si no entras con sudo o gksu no podes hacer nada
<NinoscaSharon> pipo65, no están activas las opciones en gparted para crear una nueva partición o redimensionar la partición mayor
<pipo65> seleccionastes el disco correcto o esta montado
<pipo65> no aparece con un candado
<pipo65> estas ejecutando gparted desde el mismo disco donde esta el sistema
<pipo65> si ese es el caso podrias probar a hacerlo desde un live cd
 * unknow Saludos!
<pipo65> otra falla puede ser que tenga sectores ilegibles el disco
<pipo65> NinoscaSharon: ??
<pipo65> estas ahi
<NinoscaSharon> hola, si estoy
<pipo65> desde donde ejecutas el gparted
<NinoscaSharon> pipo65, estoy en un live cd tratando de instalar ubunt
<NinoscaSharon> ubuntu*
<NinoscaSharon> tengo que desmontar el disco?
<pipo65> y tienes el disco compartido con windows
<NinoscaSharon> pero lo verá gparted luego de eso?
<pipo65> la ve o no
<pipo65> gparted ve siempre el disco
<NinoscaSharon> pipo65, es un disco que tiene windows pero quiero instalar solo ubuntu, pero en una neuva partición para leer las cosas que quedarán ahí
<pipo65> la diferencia es q te deje hacer algo
<NinoscaSharon> probaré entonces desmontando
<pipo65> NinoscaSharon: defragmentastes el disco
<pipo65> de windows
<NinoscaSharon> nop
<pipo65> para q no se dañe la particion al intentar particionar
<NinoscaSharon> lo que pasa es que el pc con windows no funcionaba correctamente, luego dejó de funcionar del todo
<pipo65> si el disco esta fragmentado puedes tener perdidas de datos
<NinoscaSharon> solo quiero instalar ubuntu y luego leer desde ahí lo que está en windows
<pipo65> NinoscaSharon: que tanto espacio tienes en tu disco
<NinoscaSharon> cerca de 250 g, el disco es de 300 g
<pipo65> si pero digo los datos q tienes q salvar
<NinoscaSharon> la verdad es que no me interesa mucho salvar cosas
<NinoscaSharon> no puedo acceder a este pc hace rato y ubuntu logra darme esperanzas de usuarlo
<pipo65> NinoscaSharon: pero digo q tienes que salvar
<pipo65> fotos videos
<pipo65> cuanto ocupa lo q tienes q salvar
<NinoscaSharon> creo que unos 10 ó 15 g
<pipo65> no tienes un disco externo
<NinoscaSharon> nop
<pipo65> si son 15 gb puedes pasarlo a dvd
<NinoscaSharon> nah, me da lata
<NinoscaSharon> :-)
<pipo65> en 2 dvd dual layer entra todo
<pipo65> pues son de 8 gb
<pipo65> serian 16 gb entre los 2
<NinoscaSharon> nah, solo quiero hacer una nueva partición donde instalar ubuntu, solo que no me manejo con gparted
<pipo65> pero igual es medio arriesgado particionar
<pipo65> sin defragmentar primero
<pipo65> imagina q tienes algunos archivos al final del disco los perderas
<NinoscaSharon> pipo65, tienes razón, no haré nada mejor y llamaré a un amigo para que me repare Windows
<pipo65> una ves defragmentado
<NinoscaSharon> gracias por tus consejos
<pipo65> podras particionar el disco
<pipo65> y ahi si instalar ubuntu
<NinoscaSharon> en este momento no puedo desfragmentar porque no tengo acceso a Windows, está dañado el pc o algo, no lee el disco
<NinoscaSharon> por eso quería hacer una nueva partición
<NinoscaSharon> pero si es tan engorroso mejor no hago nada
<pipo65> hay veces que creemos q no son importante los datos pero por mas insignificantes q parescan hay algunos q no puedes recrearlos
<pipo65> imagina aquella foto en el bote pescando y la pierdes por precipitarte a particionar un disco con datos dañados
<NinoscaSharon> pipo65,  te puedo pedir que me ayudes con gparted? para crear una nueva partición
<NinoscaSharon> yo asumiré los riezgos de perder la foto pescando, no problem
<pipo65> para particionar debes ejecutar gparted desde el live cd
<pipo65> en donde veras el disco duro de color oscuro y con un candado
<NinoscaSharon> estoy en un live cd ahora mismo
<pipo65> le haces click con el boton derecho
<pipo65> del mouse
<pipo65> y te aparecen unas opciones entre ellas desmontar el disco
<pipo65> las mismas opciones estan disponibles en el menu
<NinoscaSharon> ok, ahora en vez de la llave aparece un signo de exclamación en un círculo rojo
<pipo65> una ves desmontado te dejara arrastrar la linea negra hasta donde empiesan los datos dale un poco mas de espacio
<pipo65> luego le das apply en la parte superior
<pipo65> esta en verde
<NinoscaSharon> quiero achicar la partición para que me deje un espacio libre
<pipo65> exacto
<pipo65> es muy grafico
<pipo65> desde atras hacia adelante
<NinoscaSharon> ok, lo haré
<pipo65> despues
<pipo65> que la particion se achico
<pipo65> y te dio el ok
<pipo65> deveras reiniciar
<pipo65> pero volveras a abrir el gparted
<pipo65> y crearas otra particion en el espacio bacio
<pipo65> vacio*
<pipo65> una ves q esta formateada si montas ambas particiones puedes pasar los archivos de la primera a la segunda
<pipo65> los q de verdad te interesan
<pipo65> y una ves q los salvastes
<pipo65> puedes eliminar la primera particion
<NinoscaSharon> pipo65, no me deja achicar la partición, di a la opción redimensionar, pero no lo hace
<pipo65> en el icono en rojo q dice tener que dice
<pipo65> si le aplicas el mouse arriba
<pipo65> te dice alguna leyenda
<pipo65> como que el sistema tiene un mal apagado o algo asi
<NinoscaSharon> nop, no da nada
<pipo65> es raro
<pipo65> creo q no te dejara
<pipo65> el sistema debe detectar los archivos desparramados
<NinoscaSharon> mmm que lata
<NinoscaSharon> probaré instalando en todo el disco
<pipo65> si pero perderas lo q tienes
<NinoscaSharon> mmm tendré que ir a pescar una vez más y tomarme una foto
<NinoscaSharon> jejejeje
<pipo65> si son pocos archivos puedes hacerte una cuenta de dropbox y subirlos temporalmente
<pipo65> aunque solo te deje salvar los mas preciados
<NinoscaSharon> y cuánto almacenaje te da dropbox
<pipo65> creo q esta en 2 gb
<NinoscaSharon> mmmm veré eso
<BabyGirly> Hola Amigos ;)
<BabyGirly> La luz de mi pantalla no quiere bajar la densidad,,esta tan alumbrado que no necesito luz en el cuarto :)
<pipo65> que pantalla es
<BabyGirly> la de mi laptop
<pipo65> aa
<pipo65> y no tienes opciones con la tecla FN para bajarle el brillo
<BabyGirly> si las tengo amigo,pero el detalle es que no funcionan,y si se que baja la densidad por que mientras la dejo quieta ella misma baja la densidad hasta que se apaga la pantalla
<pipo65> que ubuntu usas
<pipo65> el 11.04
<BabyGirly> 10.4.3
<pipo65> usas gnome
<BabyGirly> si
<pipo65> fijate si con la herramienta q esta en el panel no puedes bajarle el brillo
<pipo65> si no la tienes la puedes agregar
<pipo65> con la opcion que dice agregar al panel
<pipo65> es similar a la barra del volumen
<BabyGirly> ela agregue,pero aparece abajo completamente y no esta oscura la pantalla
<pipo65> que controlador de video usas
<BabyGirly> si me funciona Fn,hace el trabajo,,pero no me baja la luz,,me muestra en la ventanita que sale arriba a mano derecha como si lo hiziera pero no la baja la luz
<BabyGirly> como identifico mis graficas
<BabyGirly> algun comando ?
<BabyGirly> ls ?
<pipo65> si
<pipo65> en una terminal
<pipo65> lspci
<pipo65> pregunta BabyGirly
<pipo65> cuanto hace q lo tienes instalado
<pipo65> al sistema
<BabyGirly> Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)
<BabyGirly> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<BabyGirly> lo instale hoy mismo
<pipo65> y desde el live se veia bien
<BabyGirly> lo tengo en my desktop de prueba y llevo ya meces y me encanta,pero al ponerlo en mi laptop me da ese fallo,y es el unico
<BabyGirly> el de live hace lo mismo,no me baja la luz
<BabyGirly> primero se me calentaba,pero actualize el BIOS y ahora nada de nada,esta normal
<pipo65> bueno habria q ver si tienes algun controlador adecuado
<pipo65> para tu controladora de video
<BabyGirly> ok
<BabyGirly> lo que tu digas hare
<pipo65> fijate creo q esta en el menu sistema donde dice controladores
<pipo65> en preferencias
<BabyGirly> yo tengo el mio en ingles,te refieres al de manejadores de propietarios
<pipo65> si
<BabyGirly> hadware drivers ?
<pipo65> si
<BabyGirly> ok,si no me sale nada
<pipo65> en sistema preferencia monitores
<dzup> es una mini atom?
<pipo65> fijate si te deja cambiar la frecuencia
<pipo65> por ahi esta muy alta o muy baja
<BabyGirly> 60hz
<BabyGirly> no me deja bajar ni subir
<pipo65> aguarda q le pregunto a san google si sabe algo
<BabyGirly> yo hare lo mismo
<pipo65> BabyGirly: que portatil es
<pipo65> q modelo
<BabyGirly> gateway m-series as6
<dzup> atom :p
<BabyGirly> que es eso ?
<dzup> es una minilaptop? esas dise~adas para chinos con manos chicas o ni~os?
<BabyGirly> no no es atom
<BabyGirly> regular
<pipo65> BabyGirly: despues de instalar has probado actualizar
<dzup> con un teclado chiquito?
<BabyGirly> no mi teclado es grande
<pipo65> dzup: no te burles
<BabyGirly> y si actualize
<pipo65> y el kernel
<pipo65> ??
<pipo65> BabyGirly: en una terminal
<BabyGirly> como lo se ?
<pipo65> sudo apt-get update
<BabyGirly> mira esto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1213302
<pipo65> y despues
<BabyGirly> crees qeu me funcionaria eso a mi,hablan de editar el frub
<pipo65> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BabyGirly> eso de dist-upgrade,,no es para cambiar de vercion ?
<pipo65> no por q no cambias los repositoris
<BabyGirly> ok
<BabyGirly> solo me sale un upgrade de google chrome
<pipo65> BabyGirly:
<pipo65> http://brionescl.blogspot.com/2011/04/ubuntu-1104-y-back-light-en-notebook.html
<pipo65> tienes que seguir paso a paso ese tuto
<BabyGirly> ok
<pipo65> el mismo problema q tenes vos
<BabyGirly> grasias
<pipo65> se supone la misma solucion
<pipo65> he dzup
<pipo65> por donde andas
<dzup> soy de anonymous, no nos permiten decir nuestra ubicacion geografica por eso de hugo chavez y esas cosas
<dzup> tu sabes, la mara salvatrucha y esas cosas
<pipo65> jajajja
<pipo65> aca en casa no logran hubicarme tamoco
<pipo65> tampoco
 * m4v toce
<pipo65> hola m4v
<pipo65> como anda usted
<dzup> porque crees que mi cloak esta de lujo o que he?
<m4v> tratando de decirles indirectamente que usen el canal de #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<m4v> pero parece que tengo que ser directo siempre.
<BabyGirly-007> pipo
<BabyGirly-007> eso me cambio el nombre
<BabyGirly-007> tengo una pregunta,al final del scrypt sale una & pero es un espacio despues del prefijo .sh
<BabyGirly-007> osea algo asi,,1234.sh &
<BabyGirly> hola
<BabyGirly> como le bajo la luz manual a mi pantalla ?  hize esto que me recomendo pipo =  http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/5897510/_Solucion_---Cambio-de-brillo-en-pantalla-de-Ubuntu-10_04.html
<BabyGirly> pero no baja completamente
<smontiel> hola amigos, necesito una ayudita, alguien despierto?
<smontiel> vuelvo en otro momento, saludos!
<raro> buenos días
<sabata> hola manel
<sabata> cara gos
<class16> hola por que proxy anon de los repos de ubuntu  se identifica como proxy2.anon ?  el 2 puede significar que es un proxy anonimo de nivel 2 y no de nivel 1 que serian los mejores o mas anonimos?
<AspieProlapse> buenos dias
<AspieProlapse> ocupo apoyo con algun problema de compilacion de un .tar
<fosco_> generalmente eso no es necesario en ubuntu
<AspieProlapse> para este programa de estadistica que ocupo
<AspieProlapse> es necesario
<AspieProlapse> aca esta la captura de pantalla del error bash
<AspieProlapse> http://i.imgur.com/IrlkN.jpg
<fosco_> ok, pues di cual es el error exacto
<AspieProlapse> es que son varias cosas
<fosco_> eso te parece divertido?
<AspieProlapse> por eso hice la captura de pantalla
<AspieProlapse> de donde eres?
<pimpam> buenos dias
<PacoNet> buenas pimpam
<pimpam> Que tal PacoNet
<pimpam> ?
<PacoNet> aqui ando intentando poner en marcha kohana
<PacoNet> ya que hay poco movimiento por aqui :)
<pimpam> que es kohana?
<pimpam> con php5?
<Lotium> aaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig
<PacoNet> pimpam, si, es un framework para php
<PacoNet> Lotium, qué te pasa men?
<pimpam> En su pagina web , se ve xulo
<PacoNet> Lotium, eres el mismo tonto de antes con el error del batch xDDDD
<PacoNet> pimpam, por eso lo estoy probando, a ver
<pimpam> autocompletado y todo...
<pimpam> mirad de lo que uno se entera por el irc..
<PacoNet> sii, jaja
<Lotium> mi otra maquina de ubuntu ya no arranca bien
<Lotium> http://i.imgur.com/IrlkN.jpg
<pimpam> y ahi infinidad de ejemplos
<Lotium> me da esta pantalla de mierda
<PacoNet> Lotium, eres un tonto del culo
<PacoNet> de Tijuana?
<pimpam> Lotium quizás uno eres tu
<Lotium> sí
<PacoNet> pues todavía te envio a unos amigos
<PacoNet> para que te den por culo bien
<PacoNet> xDDD
<Lotium> :D
<PacoNet> deja ya de joder
<pimpam> Lotium no tienes nada que hacer???
<PacoNet> y mete la cabeza en el WC
<Lotium> les recibiré con mucho gusto
<Lotium> soy internacional
<PacoNet> Lotium, a balazos
<PacoNet> xDDD
<PacoNet> te van a recibir ellos
<PacoNet> pendejo
<PacoNet> vete a chingar a tu madre
<Lotium> pues soy joto
<Lotium> :p
<Lotium> vine aca para encontrarme a un argentino emo
<pimpam> PacoNet, yo ya te digo que el lenguaje php no lo domino, y por lo tanto no creo que le pudiera sacar el juego , y si este no te va bien seguro que hay mas api para php
<Lotium> para culear
<PacoNet> pimpam, yo tampoco lo domino mucho, por eso quiero estudiarlo
<PacoNet> y he estado mirando diferentes frameworks
<pimpam> mmmm
<PacoNet> creo que probaré con este
<pimpam> pero quieres decir que para dominarlo , necesitas un framework???
<Lotium> Ya se cansaron de los putos negros y sus changadas?
<PacoNet> pimpam, no
<Lotium> También estamos hasta la madre con ellos!
<PacoNet> pera que miro lo del ignore
<PacoNet> xDDD
<Lotium> Unanse hoy mismo al Foro de Chimpout!
<Lotium> http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<pimpam> Vamos que te autocompleta y te hace el trabajo más fácil , eso si , pero de aprender no se si es la manera
<PacoNet> uBOTu-fr, ya era hora xDD
<pimpam> ya te digo yo soy un simple iniciado en programación pero no me gustan los framework por esa razón
<PacoNet> pimpam, el tema es que tengo una vieja aplicación de escritorio y quiero pasarla a algo más moderno
<PacoNet> y que mejor que hp o js
<pimpam> y esa aplicación usa php?
<PacoNet> php*
<PacoNet> no
<pimpam> que usa???
<PacoNet> está escrita en visual basic, tiene 15 años mas o menos
<PacoNet> xDD
<pimpam> si esta escrita en visual no seria mejor hacerlo con mono?
<pimpam> vamos lo digo desde mi mas ignorancia...
<PacoNet> a ver, lo que quiero es reescribirla desde cero
<PacoNet> y no andar luego peleando con instalaciones
<PacoNet> unicamente mantienes la app en el server y listo
<PacoNet> los clientes mediante un navegador y a chutar
<pimpam> vale si la quieres reescribir desde cero, yo pensaria en que lenguajes se te dan bien , y si quieres construirla desde uno de alto nivel o bajo nivel
<PacoNet> la estaba pasando a python
<PacoNet> pero he decidido hacerlo webapp
<pimpam> Todo depende de si quieres que corra fluida pero tardes la hostia en hacerla , o tardar lo minimo posible pero que sea algo lenta
<pimpam> porque no lo haces en c++
<pimpam> ?
<PacoNet> no tengo prisa, los clientes que la usan lo llevan haciendo 15 años y no se quejan
<PacoNet> c++
<PacoNet> mmm
<pimpam> o ruby
<pimpam> Porque perl no te entusimasma no?
<PacoNet> casi que no jaja
<pimpam> vamos si quieres algo que a la vez te enseñe , sin duda c o c++
<PacoNet> he hecho algunas cosas pequeñas (bastante pequeñas) en C++ hace tiempo
<pimpam> Y python tiene muchos modulos...
<PacoNet> es más que nada por hobby, por hacer algo y aprender algo nuevo
<pimpam> y java?
<PacoNet> jaja
<pimpam> xDDD
<PacoNet> antes lo haría con js
<PacoNet> java no
<PacoNet> casi lo odio :)
<pimpam> osea la unica solucion es php?
<PacoNet> no
<PacoNet> esta tambien django que puede usarse con python
<PacoNet> el tema es que tambien me gustaría aprovechar para luego poder ponerlo como servicio web
<PacoNet> sin instalaciones
<PacoNet> y con css podría usarse desde cualquier dispositivo
<PacoNet> un movil o tablet
<PacoNet> lo que esta claro es que el futuro es js, ajax.... webapp en definitiva
<pimpam> yo lo veo con rails..
<PacoNet> tambien
<PacoNet> ups
<PacoNet> toca comer algo
<pimpam> xDDD
<PacoNet> vuelvo en un rato, si estais por aqui :)
<pimpam> Yo ya lo he hecho
<pimpam> que aproveche Xd
<PacoNet> jajaja, por eso me suenan las tripas
<PacoNet> xDD
<PacoNet> brb :)
 * PacoNet is away: comiendoooo xDD
<Guest26764> probando programa, alguien porai?
<Guest26764> deuu
<cryevil93> (join opensuse-es
<Triviox> Buenas, consulta; conocen algún programa que informe que tan lejos/cerca estamos de una red wifi y (en lo posible) en que dirección se encuentra esta (a fin de poder acercarnos). Muchas gracias, Saludos!
<cossier> Triviox, no tengo idea, pero juraria que no hay ningun programa
<Triviox> cossier,  que me diga la intensidad de la señal en num ya ayudaría; el network manager apenas me muestra 1, 2 o 3.. de señal..
<arielsanflo> saludos a toda la sala
<man1-69> hola a todos
<man1-69> alguien en catalunya?
<man1-69> algun usuario de bodhi linux?
<GridCube> nope
<e13bl2> quit
<antc> hola
<antc> me podrias hechar una manilla
<antc> hola??
<GridCube> !ask | antc
<kubot> antc: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<antc> windows 7 no me arranca despues de instalar ubuntu 11.04
<antc> dice que debo reparar el arranque
<antc> y no quiero por que se lo que significa
<antc> que me va a borrar el grub
<GridCube> hace un sudo update-grub desde linux
<antc> ya lo probe
<antc> la cosas es que tengo el acceso a windows
<antc> pero luego me salta el erro de que tengo el boot dañado
<antc> mentirraaaaaaa
<antc> a nadie le ha pasado??
<GridCube> jajaja, esta dañado para windows seguramente
<antc> a mi es la primera vez y llevo tiempo haciendo esto
<GridCube> me suena familiar
<antc> microsoft contrataca
<GridCube> nah
<GridCube> es un problema seguramente en el disco, probablemente nesecites reparar el mbr
<GridCube> ^creo que^
<antc> espera
<antc> a que te refieres con mbr
<GridCube> Master Boot Record
<GridCube> la parte del principio del disco donde ese guarda el boot
<antc> pero si acabo de instalar hay al grub
<antc> si ya
<antc> es que hay gente que lo confunde
<antc> quieres decir que reinstale el grub?
<GridCube> podria ser si
<GridCube> !mbr
<kubot> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<antc> mmm
<antc> no he perdido el grub
<antc> esta vez a sido al contrario
<GridCube> yo por lo general uso un live cd como hiren's boot cd y uso las herramientas de reparar mbr
<GridCube> eso suele solucionar las cosas
<antc> ya peros si hago eso con el hirens se me borra el grub
<antc> puñetero windows
<antc> mira que lo uso poco pero el porsaco que da ...... uf
<GridCube> ja
<antc> solo lo uso para jugar
<GridCube> ah, la vieja escusa,
<GridCube> pues si, no se no tengo mucha experiencia en eso lo siento antc
<antc> es la verdad
<antc> que remedio los juegos no me van en linux
<antc> almenos no todos
<antc> y por lo general cuando emulo con wine me va peor
<antc> ummm ahora no tengo aqui el hirens boot
<antc> nada no puedo
<antc> esta noche me quedo sin jugar
<antc> eso me pasa por querer probar
<antc> con lo bien que estaba yo en mi 10.04
<FreePortu> buenas tardes a todos
<FreePortu> señores una pregunta como puedo solventar el problema de la web cam del amsn???
<FreePortu> estoy desde un xubuntu reciente instalado
<fabhian_arka> hola, tengo un problema me podrian ayudar?
<adrian15> !ask | fabhian_arka
<kubot> fabhian_arka: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<fabhian_arka> ok gracias :) el problema que tengo es con el wicd
<fabhian_arka> no conecta, segun el programa la contraseña es incorrecta
<fabhian_arka> pero yo se que es la correcta para conectar
<fabhian_arka> y vi que no era el unico con problema y se debe al wpa2
<fabhian_arka> ya removi el networkmanager
<fabhian_arka> y aun asi nada
<fabhian_arka> que puedo hacer?
<adrian15> fabhian_arka: No sé. Puedes ejectar wicd desde una consola para ver si te da algún error que no aparece de forma gráfica ?
<fabhian_arka> lo intentare
<FreePortu> buenas.... como hago para solventar el problema del amsn con la extencion farsight???
<FreePortu> es para hacer las video llamadas
<antc_> por que no utilizas skype
<adrian15> FreePortu: Qué problema tienes exactamente?
<antc_> que va perfecto para videollamadas
<FreePortu> adrian15 quiero hacer la video llamada desde amsn y no puedo
<antc_> estas seguro de que tienes los drivers de la cam?
<FreePortu> y cuando hago la configuracion de la webcam al final me sale q le la falta la extension farsight
<adrian15> FreePortu: Y no hay ningún paquete con eso en el nombre?
<FreePortu> yo directamente no he instalado drivers extra,,, pero cuando me meto en configuracion de la wbcam, el sistema me la reconoce
<FreePortu> si lo busque y lo instale
<FreePortu> pero nada
<FreePortu> me sigue dando el mismo problema
<antc_> prueba a ejecutar desde consola a ver si te suelta algun error
<FreePortu> como seria eso??
<antc_> pos escribe... amsn era?
<antc_> amsn en una terminal
<dimitruss> hola
<dylan66> por que no pruebas emesene
<FreePortu> ok este es el error q me da al final de la configuracion
<FreePortu> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-mVyz6pKhl7Y/TWVII7EDRDI/AAAAAAAAA4I/bb6I0tQ6Y10/s1600/aMSN.png
<antc_> pos eso lee lo que dice en el link
<antc_> vas que tener que probar otra alternativa
<FreePortu> probe con el emesene y nada ni opcion de cam me daba
<antc_> mmm
<FreePortu> si yo lei todo eso pero estaba buscando una alternativa y solucionar eso
<dimitruss> si te decargas el de la pagina y luego lo compilas siempre esta mas actualizado
<dylan66> te anda la camara con algun programa?
<antc_> el problema es que si microsoft bloqueo el servidor es para todo
<antc_> ya se que soy un pesao pero no podrias intentar con skype
<antc_> que tiene soporte ofical en linuxç
<antc_> y que por cierto va mucho mejor
<FreePortu> si pero el detalle es q no todo el mundo tiene skype.... no lo digo por mi sino por los contacto con quienes hablo
<adrian15> FreePortu: Como no virtualices con Virtualbox el oficial :)
<FreePortu> si no fuera por eso no le parara
<antc_> no hombre no te pongas a las tremendas
<antc_> seguro que hay solucion
<FreePortu> vistualizar el msn aca en ubuntu?? naaa siento q estoy encochinando la maquina
<FreePortu> jajajajajajajajajajaj
<antc_> http://www.webmessenger.es/
<FreePortu> deberia de haber alguna solucion viable
<antc_> prueba esto
<FreePortu> ok dejeme probar
<dylan66> holas
<m4v> antc_: esos sitios son para recolectar passwords
<antc_> que dices?
<antc_> en serio?
<antc_> no se he visto a colegas usarlo
<antc_> aunque yo no uso msn
<fabhian_arka> ok, lo abri desde la termial y nada con el wicd el mismo error
<FreePortu> ok me dice q no tiene acceso a la cam ni modo!!! sera a punta de skype!!!
<m4v> nose, pero hay montones de páginas así en la web, el "nunca almacenamos tu clave" es algo muy ingenuo
<FreePortu> y a cambiar mi password de msn.. por si acaso ¬¬
<adrian15> fabhian_arka: Si haces: /etc/init.d/networking stop ; /etc/init.d/networking start Puede que te funcione. A veces a mi me hace el tonto el driver de la tarjeta de red wifi.
<antc_> bueno en realidad cualquier aplicacion que uses puede coger tu clave
<m4v> tenés de sospechar que cualquier sitio que te pide una clave que no es de un servicio que ellos brindan. MSN es de microsoft, gmail de google, etc
<antc_> no obstate
<antc_> no uses msn para cosas importates
<m4v> antc_: o mejor tené cuidado en la web ;)
<antc_> yo uso gmail y solo en la pagina ofical
<antc_> y skype claro
<adrian15> fabhian_arka: Dices que quitaste el paquete network-manager?
<fabhian_arka> sip`
<adrian15> fabhian_arka: Y qué applet de network-manager usabas ?
<fabhian_arka> applet? o sea el escritorio?
<antc_> necesitas ambos
<antc_> nm-applet
<antc_> y networkmanager
<fabhian_arka> es que utilizaba el networkmanager que dio el sistema, osea el predeterminado no me fije cual era el applet (por cierto mi verison de ubuntu es el 11.04)
<antc_> da igual
<antc_> el aplet es mn-applet
<antc_> sudo apt-get install nm-applet sorry
<antc_> nm
<adrian15> antc_: Eso de que da igual. Ahora no lo sé pero hace unos años el de kde era una patata.
<antc_> ubuntu va con gnome por defecto asi que imagino que lleva gnome
<antc_> si es kde
<fabhian_arka> si`
<fabhian_arka> no no es gnome
<antc_> ok entonces nada
<antc_> pero sino añadele un a k
<antc_> al principipo XD
<fabhian_arka> ok
<antc_> instala el nm-applet y reinicia a ver si te anda
<fabhian_arka> ok pero te recuerdo que borre el network manager .... no se si pueda instalarlo
<antonio_> hola
<antc_> omg
<antc_> ya te he dicho que necesitras ambos
<antc_> vamos a ver explicate que es lo que quieres
<adrian15> antc_: Da la impresión de que no tenga cable de red.
<antc_> entonces eso es problema de los driver no de el nm
<adrian15> antc_: Quizás aconsejandole de usar dpkg -i desde el /var/apt/archives/ o la ruta que sea.
<fabhian_arka> bingo
<antc_> mmm
<adrian15> antc_: No, hombre, cable de red,... que no tiene un cable, no que no se lo detecte ubuntu.
<antc_> que adaptador de red tienes?
<fabhian_arka> mira, es uso el wicd, y no conecta la wifi entonces
<antc_> a
<antc_> me estoy rayando
<antc_> a ver que pasa que no te funciona el wifi
<antc_> ??
<adrian15> antc_: Según él sí le funciona la wifi pero el wpa2 especificamente no.
<antc_> ammm
<antc_> vale si
<antc_> es que el wicid requiere de plantillas para utilizar wp2
<antc_> el nm lo hace solito
<antc_> asi que si lo instala no habra problema
<antc_> ya me estoy imaginando que tu problema es que no puedes conectar al wifi de la universidad XD
<adrian15> antc_: Parece que se ha marchado.
<antc_> alomejor lo esta probando
<antc_> con que instale el nm ya esta
<antc_> yo tube el mismo problema con wicid
<antc_> consegui correrlo con una plantilla a desde la terminal pero ...
<antc_> no iba fino
<antc_> asi que al final nm
<k-milogars> una ayudita
<k-milogars> alguno que sepa joomla
<SadlyMistaken> k-milogars qué, encuentras a alguien?
<k-milogars> me ayuda
<SadlyMistaken> no se mucho sobre joomla...
<SadlyMistaken> pero quizás pueda ayudarte a Encontrar la solución en algún sitio
<SadlyMistaken> que le pasa?
<SadlyMistaken> no me lo cuenta? bueno, pues me voy a dormir, que es muy de noche ya.
#ubuntu-es 2011-10-02
<ivedci89-desktop> http://www.facebook.com/elsimio elsimio???
<curiousx> con las guenas pa' toa la ranchada =P
<arielsanflo> vuelve y juega arielsanflo a ubuntu ahora con ubuntu 11.10
<arielsanflo> una pregunta
<arielsanflo> instale este ubuntu 11.10 en una maquina que tiene fedora  15
<arielsanflo> pero no me lo reconoce al iniciar alquien me ayuda
<curiousx> arielsanflo: escribi en la terminal ---> sudo os-prober
<arielsanflo> es que en esa misma maquina tengo centos 6
<arielsanflo> ya que me acorde
<arielsanflo> con este comando que puse
<arielsanflo> me acorde
<curiousx> ahora escribi ---> sudo update-grub
<arielsanflo> oasea tengo centos 6 fedora 15 y ubuntu 11.10
<arielsanflo> enerating grub.cfg ...
<arielsanflo> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-generic
<arielsanflo> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-12-generic
<arielsanflo> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-11-generic
<arielsanflo> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-11-generic
<arielsanflo> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<dylan66> fedora esta instalada en particion lvm?
<arielsanflo> creo que si
<arielsanflo> es creo que el problema surge por estar en unidad multidisco
<dylan66> no creo que te reconozca a ubuntu
<arielsanflo> bueno
<dylan66> si instalaras fedora sin lvm si lo haria
<arielsanflo> al iniciar entro en el grub de ubuntu
<arielsanflo> ya me sale
<arielsanflo> centos 6
<arielsanflo> pero fedora 15
<arielsanflo> no
<dylan66> es por lvm
<arielsanflo> pero si me reconoce que hay una particion lvm
<arielsanflo> y hay que hago
<arielsanflo> le doy formato a esa parte entonces
<dylan66> hay que elegir la instalacion personalizada
<arielsanflo> y se la paso pa ubuntu
<dylan66> y poner dos particiones  una swap y otra para la raiz
<arielsanflo> eso lo hice
<dylan66> ahi si te reconoce todo desde ubuntu
<arielsanflo> coloque una swap y una pa raiz
<dylan66> pero no deberia tener lvm
<arielsanflo> si eso lo hice
<arielsanflo> boy a reiniciar haber que pasa
<arielsanflo> en un momentgo vuelvo
<dzup> http://www.justin.tv/reddot#/w/1840024896/18
<arielsanflo> saludos otra vez
<arielsanflo> una pregunta
<arielsanflo> en ubuntu  ambien se agrgan repositorios
<arielsanflo> como en otras distros
<xangua> parece que tu te acabas de responder ;)
<arielsanflo> digamos yo instale 11.10
<arielsanflo> que repositorios serian
<arielsanflo> ya busque googleando y nada que encuentro
<ivedci89> cómo saber los usuarios conectados al ssh?
<Exio> w?
<Exio> who?
<ivedci89> ahhh
<Exio> ivedci89: uno de los dos, segun el sistema
<ivedci89> ivan     tty7         2011-10-01 22:44 (:0)
<ivedci89> ivan     pts/0        2011-10-01 22:55 (:0.0)
<ivedci89> ivan     pts/1        2011-10-01 23:56 (:0.0)
<ivedci89> ivan     pts/2        2011-10-02 00:06 (:0.0)
<ivedci89> Exio:  que significa todo eso?
<ivedci89> estoy yo solo ....!!!
<ivedci89> porque hay cuatro?
<Exio> ivedci89: lee que dice
<Exio> hay 3 pts y un tty
<ivedci89> pts que es entonces???
<Exio> el tty7 es la sesion grafica (o mejor dicho, donde reside eso)
<Exio> ivedci89: terminal virtual
<ivedci89> ahh
<ivedci89> ok
<ivedci89> elizabeth tty7         2011-10-01 23:28 (:0)
<ivedci89> elizabeth pts/1        2011-10-01 23:57 (190.173.155.151)
<ivedci89> en este caso???
<ivedci89> ahhh ssiisisis
<ivedci89> ahora lo capte
<ivedci89> gracias Exio
<Exio> ivedci89: vuelvo a explicarlo? :P
<Exio> mira, una cosita
<Exio> viste la ip de ahi?
<Exio> bueno, es la ip del cliente en esa pts
<dylan66> cual es la diferencia entre el run level y la tty?
<Exio> dylan66: si tendrian algo que ver una cosa con la otra .. :P
<Exio> dylan66: hablas de algun runlevel en especial?
<dylan66> entonces no tiene nada que ver
<Exio> ademas
<arielsanflo> alguien sabe que ide es bueno para programar en pascal
<Exio> ubuntu aun usa runleves? crei que no..
<dylan66> haciendo control alt f... vamos a alguna tty
<arielsanflo> en ubuntu
<Exio> arielsanflo: Lazarus?
<arielsanflo> ya lo instale pero compila pero cuando le doy f9
<arielsanflo> no me muestra la terminal
<arielsanflo> a y la parte de linea a linea y funcion por funcion no me funciona
<dylan66> hola como andas?
<Exio> bien dylan66 (?)
<dylan66> perdon
<Exio> jaja
<Exio> arielsanflo: realmente, ni idea, lo siento :P
<arielsanflo> huy si
<arielsanflo> no hay otro ide para programar en pascal
<Exio> yo no conozco uno 'de ese estilo'
<arp-> buenas
<Exio> hola arielsanflo
<Exio> arp-: *
<Exio> arielsanflo: perdon, tab fail
<Exio> jaja
<arp-> necesitaria una Katana
<arp-> estaba pensando.. que podria pelar las papas mas rapido.. y las papas fritas serian mas iguales
<arp-> pero bueno..
<arp-> es lo que hay.. un pela pala de $5
<Exio> !offtopic
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<arp-> en fin
<Exio> jajaja
<arielsanflo> no quiero volver simplemente a windows
<arp-> ?
<arp-> y no vuelvas..
<Exio> nadie te obliga :D
<arp-> quema el CD de instalacion
<arielsanflo> hay una forma de emular este turbo-pascal en ubuntu
<Exio> turbopascal?
<arp-> arielsanflo turbo pascual
<Exio> No es una aplicacion de DOS?
<arp-> ?
<Exio> :P
<arp-> ahaha
<arp-> usaba Turbo Pascual en la facultad
<arielsanflo> si es de dos
<arp-> realmente deplorable
<Exio> si lo es, puedes usarlo via DosBox, o emular un FreeDOS con alguna soft de virtualizacion (qemu/virtualbox/vmware/etc)
<arielsanflo> es que no he podido configurar el lazarus
<arp-> sep
<arp-> podes hacer varias cosas
<arp-> virtualizar un FreeDOS en VirtualBox
<arielsanflo> es que mi pc es de pocos recursos
<arp-> por que usas Turbo pascual?
<arielsanflo> para virtualizar
<arp-> es un lenguaje arcaico
<arp-> si manejas medianamente Pascal
<arp-> podes migrar a Ansi C
<arielsanflo> es que al profesor de programacion se le metio la idea que programaramos en ascal
<arp-> facilmente...
<arp-> el cual es portable
<arielsanflo> en programacio  estructurada
<arp-> ah
<arp-> entiendo
<arp-> si si
<arielsanflo> bueno en c
<arielsanflo> utilizo
<arp-> el mismo cuento que tenia mi profesora en la facultad
<arielsanflo> geany
<Exio> arielsanflo: que pc es?
<arielsanflo> es muy bueno
<arp-> en C usas GCC
<arielsanflo> acer aspire one
<m4v> arielsanflo: usa windows, seguramente tu profesor te va a hacer usar librerías que solo hay en windows en el futuro
<arp-> arielsanflo
<arp-> que micro
<arp-> ??
<Exio> arielsanflo: entonces se banca bien un virtualbox 'con dos'
<arp-> claro
<Exio> arp-: intel atom
<Exio> seguro
<arp-> si
<arp-> valla a saber
<Exio> mi viejo duron tambien se aguantaba un DOS
<Exio> jajajaajaa
<arp-> pero virtualizar  un FreeDOS
<arp-> no pesa nada
<Exio> sipe
<arp-> tu profesor merece que se le tilde Windows
<arp-> :PPP
<Exio> arp-: noo!
<arp-> ahaha
<Exio> que no se le tilde
<arp-> :S
<Exio> que se reinicie cuando falte 2 minutos para terminar de bajar una iso de 8 gb
<Exio> :D
<Exio> a una conexion de medio mb (?
<arp-> ahahha
<Exio> con una
<arp-> cuadno termine de codear 100 lineas en Pascal
<arp-> y va a Guardar.. se le pegue un reset
<arp-> ahaha
<Exio> jajajaja
<Exio> 100 lineas no es nada arpq
<Exio> arp-:
<Exio> xd
<arp-> y no
<arp-> que mucho podes hacer en Pascual
<arp-> ahaha
<Exio> arp-: ¬¬
<arp-> :PP
<arp-> we esta bien
<arp-> ponele que use Registros
<arp-> funciones y procedimientos
<arp-> unos lindos Arreglos
<arp-> y listo..
<arielsanflo> haber en c
<arielsanflo> me parece correcto empezar a programar
<arp-> si pero lo que pasa
<arp-> es que para cierta gente que en su vida vio programacion.. por ahi le es mas facil arrancar con Pascal
<arp-> para tener nociones de programacion estructurada
<Exio> se arp-
<arielsanflo> la verdad es que no soy quien para jusgar porque estoy hasta ahora aprendiendo
<arp-> pero bueh.. con un poco mas de esfuerzo podria aprender en C
<arielsanflo> pero ese geany
<arielsanflo> es bueno
<Exio> gcc
<arp-> gcc
<Exio> vim
<arielsanflo> me encuentro con la sorpresa de que sirve pa pascal
<Exio> emacs
<Exio> xD
<arielsanflo> ya le di
<arp-> sep
<arp-> si solo que va compilar para Linux
<arielsanflo> solo hay que instala fpc
<arp-> pero te da lo mismo
<arp-> mientras el codigo ande..
<Exio> si vas a compilar usando libs de win
<arielsanflo> haber lo boy aprobar
<Exio> puedes ver con mingw
<Exio> jaja
<arp-> podes hacer compilacion cruzada
<arp-> para DO
<arp-> DOS
<arp-> pero no tiene sentid
<arp-> o
<arp-> si vos compilas y probas.. nada mas
<arp-> el profesor no te pide el .exe
<arielsanflo> hay si tiene para dar el .exe
<arielsanflo> si
<arp-> ok
<arielsanflo> que bueno este geany
<arp-> compila cruzada
<arp-> ok
<arielsanflo> a le instale fpc
<arielsanflo> y listo
<arp-> Elfix, yo se lo compilaria para linux, y le diria... para correrlo chmod 777
<arielsanflo> lo unico es que no lo puedo  hacer linea linea linea
<arp-> previamente instala un SO enserio
<arp-> ahah
<Exio> arp-: jajaja
<arp-> wirte "Hola mundo";
<arp-> ya ni recuerdo como era
<arielsanflo> bueno el  lazarus tambien es super hay lo unico es que no se como configurarlo
<arp-> Pascal tenia el bug de la division por 0
<arp-> y con los micros mas rapidos de 1xxMhz
<Exio> cual?
<Exio> wtf
<arp-> no recuerdo
<Exio> ...
<Exio> xD
<arp-> pero se ponia un biblioteca
<arp-> y listo
<Exio> ok
<Exio> :P
<arielsanflo> bueno para hacerlo es facil
<arielsanflo> program _____;
<arielsanflo> uses crt;
<arielsanflo> var
<arielsanflo> begin
<arp-> arielsanflo recordas o viste el error ese que decia
<arielsanflo> write('hola mundo');
<arp-> de la divison por 0
<arielsanflo> a si
<arp-> se
<arielsanflo> div
<arp-> y con micros superiores a 100Mhz o 200mhz
<arp-> se arregla igual
<arielsanflo> y m
<arp-> agregas un header
<Exio> ahhhhhhhhh
<Exio> si si si
<arp-> y listo
<Exio> yo me aucerdo que lo habia leido!
<arp-> user blabla
<arp-> no recuerdo el nombre
<arielsanflo> bueno amigos
<Exio> pero como yo me habia bajado un turboparcheadopascal
<arp-> y listo
<arielsanflo> volviendo al tema
<Exio> me entere al rato
<arp-> mucha suerte arielsanflo
<arp-> ah ok
<arp-> pense que se iba
<arielsanflo> que repositorios le agrego a ubuntu 11.04
<arielsanflo> perdon 11.10 beta 2
<Exio> para?
<arp-> ?
<arp-> uh.. no uso el beta
<arp-> ya el 11.04 me desagrada en parte
<arp-> ahah
<arielsanflo> bueno yo la verdad
<arielsanflo> empese con ubuntu
<Exio> vere que hace el parche
<Exio> :D
<arielsanflo> cuando era el 8.10
<Exio> yo con lenny testing
<Exio> :D
<arielsanflo> o no me acuerdo
<arp-> yo lo use al 5.0
<arielsanflo> fue en el 2006
<arielsanflo> creo
<arp-> pero bueh
<arp-> empeze con otra distro
<arp-> en el 99/2000
<arielsanflo> debian
<Exio> arp-: 8.10 es del 2008 ..
<Exio> arp-: llevas mucho
<Exio> yo recien empiezo
<Exio> :P
<arielsanflo> bueno segui con fedora
<arielsanflo> core 5
<arielsanflo> creo
<arp-> yo empeze con Mandrake
<arp-> alla por el 2000
<arielsanflo> huy
<arielsanflo> con windows 98
<arp-> despues Slackware
<arielsanflo> empeze
<arielsanflo> jajaja
<arp-> años con Slack
<arp-> ahah
<arielsanflo> windows 95
<arielsanflo> y todaba lo tengo
<arielsanflo> con windows 95
<arp-> pero con windows, empeze con el windows 3.1
<arp-> DOS 6
<Exio> arp-: tenes 40 años?
<arp-> no
<arp-> 27
<arielsanflo> 34
<arielsanflo> tengo yotas
<Exio> o_O
<arp-> y antes de PC
<arp-> usaba MAC
<Exio> Yo naci un año antes de windows 98 :D
<arp-> la PC vino en el 95
<Exio> bue
<Exio> ustedes me ganan por edad
<Exio> ¬¬
<arp-> y mi viejo tiene MAC
<arp-> desde el 1982
<arielsanflo> a mi costo 3 millones mi primer pc
<arp-> usaba una Lisa
<arp-> hasta el 94 use la Lisa
<arp-> OSX 1.0
<arp-> que era mas completo que Windows 3.11
<arp-> ahaha
<arielsanflo> y el que tengo ahora me costo 400000 pesos
<arielsanflo> jajaja
<arielsanflo> que cambio
<ivedci89> arp-: podre descargar un sistema de MAC?
<arp-> y debe estar
<arp-> no se
<arp-> el OSX 1.0 ocupa 3 Disket de 1.44
<arp-> tengo de recuerdo los disket originales
<ivedci89> o sean, se puede instalar MAC?... en una PC comu
<arp-> no creo
<arp-> necesitas emular un Motorola
<arielsanflo> pero les cuento que fedora 16 va pegar duro
<arp-> creo que usaba en esos tiempos de CPU
<Exio> estaria emularse un ppc (?
<ivedci89> fedora es una distro de linux
<ivedci89> ?
<arielsanflo> esta basada en red hat
<Exio> Si
<Exio> :P
<ivedci89> ah
<arp-> fedora no me va
<arp-> lo he usado
<ivedci89> o sea que es paga?
<arielsanflo> igual que centos
<arp-> esos RPM de m...
<Exio> jajaja
<arp-> ajaja
<arielsanflo> no libre
<arielsanflo> las pagas son rhel
<arielsanflo> pero son server
<arielsanflo> para servidores
<arielsanflo> son muy estables muyyyyyyyyyyyyy estables
<arielsanflo> en mi cabeza la unica deistro que no cambiararia por nada dl mundo seria debian
<arp-> ja
<arp-> sep
<arielsanflo> claro en mi cabeza
<arp-> debian es un fierro
<arp-> slack corre hasta en una liquadora
<Exio> arp-: na
<Exio> licuadora no
<Exio> Para eso esta netbsd
<Exio> jajaja
<arielsanflo> debian anda con 60 de ram
<arp-> pf
<arp-> aaja
<arp-> arielsanflo bueh
<arp-> eso es mucho
<Exio> debian
<arielsanflo> y procesaro i
<arp-> hay distros que corren con 8MB de ram
<arp-> ahaha
<Exio> si
<Exio> che, ya vengo
<arp-> ok
<Exio> me voy a slitaz :D
<arielsanflo> puppy
<arielsanflo> poppy
<arielsanflo> linux
<arielsanflo> si
<arp-> el linux que corre dentro de mi Router
<arielsanflo> creo que corre con 8
<arielsanflo> que ruter tienes
<arp-> este tiene 16mb de ram
<arp-> pero tenes con 8mb
<arp-> un Linsksy WRT54GL
<arielsanflo> ha bueno
<arp-> tiene 16MB de ram y 4 de flash
<arp-> arquitectura MIPS
<arielsanflo> muy bueno
<arp-> sep
<arielsanflo> nosotros aqui a duras penas
<arielsanflo> tenemos internet de 64
<arp-> me compile varios firmware's
<arp-> para este router
<arielsanflo> por red tel
<arp-> :S
<arp-> donde estas???
<arielsanflo> chitaga norte de santander colombia
<arp-> ah
<arielsanflo> cerca a venezuela como a 1 hora
<arp-> y no hay servicios mas rapdios?
<arielsanflo> si como 150 kms de donde vivo hay 8 mg de conexion
<arp-> ah
<arp-> que mcana
<arp-> macana
<Exio> -/+ buffers:                 69          930
<Exio> 69 mb
<Exio> server ssh, tres http
<arp-> ok
<Exio> (httpd | el de busybox)
<Exio> openssh es el server ssh
<Exio> con slim abierto, pero no logeado
<arp-> xD
<Exio> que?
<Exio> y? arielsanflo?
<Exio> cuanto consumia debian? XD
<Exio> jaja
<Exio> debian rlz!
<Exio> :P
<Exio> igual, el consumo no es su fuerte
<arielsanflo> bueno
<arielsanflo> a mi me  funcionaba
<Exio> -/+ buffers:                127          872
<arielsanflo> con un disco duro de 3
<Exio> con xorg + xcompmgr
<arielsanflo> y una ram de 16m
<Exio> arielsanflo: epaa
<Exio> yo no llege a tanto
<Exio> lo minimo fueron 32 mb
<Exio> arielsanflo: que version?
<Exio> yo use lenny solo tty, con 32mb
<Exio> rootfs            25G  1,9G   21G   8% /
<Exio> el disco
<Exio> lo que ocupan son los datos :P
<arp-> el p0rn
<arp-> decia la verda ()
<arp-> :PP
<Exio> arp-: nap
<arp-> ahaha
<Exio> el p0rn lo bajo en el pendrive
<arp-> ya no tiene sentido tener p0rn
<arp-> si esta online...
<Exio> arp-: jajajaa
<arielsanflo> debian 0.91
<arp-> y claro
<Exio> arielsanflo: :2
<Exio> esa version
<Exio> ¿Es del 90 y algo no?
<Exio> jaja
<arielsanflo> 0.93 rc
<Exio> Yo hablo de una version del 2008!
<Exio> creo
<Exio> no me acuerdo
<Exio> jajaa
<Exio> use varias ramas
<arielsanflo> a la 2008 la 4.0
<Exio> empezo siendo lenny testing
<Exio> arielsanflo: si si si
<arielsanflo> creo
<Exio> 2009 lenny
<Exio> :D
<Exio> como se llamaba esa app que te daba 'exposite'?
<Exio> era para wms..
<arp-> ??
<Exio> arp-: habia una
<Exio> ..
<Exio> lpm!
<Exio> jaja
<arp-> ni idea
<Exio> bue
<Exio> da igual
<Exio> solo era para sacarle un screenshot
<Exio> xD
<arp-> ok
<arielsanflo> bueno
<arielsanflo> a dormir se dijo hasta la proxima
<curiousx> guenas noches =)
<arp-> hola
<curiousx> aloha
<jeggarza> hola buenas noches, alguien podría ayudarme con respecto al menu global en ubuntu snow
<javi--> hola, hay alguien despierto? me quiero hacer un script  para el  boton derecho usando ffmpeg para convertir videos y no doy con ello. una ayuda?
<optin> hola amig@s
<optin> alguien me dice como puedo cambiar la mac
<optin> ??
<optin> de forma permanente??
<optin> alguien me ayuda
<optin> ??
<optin> hola amig@s
<optin> hay alguien
<optin> ??
<optin> hola
<optin> sabeis como cambiar la mac permanentemente???
<Guest4060> buenos días
<optin> buenas
<pochomon> buenas noches!!
<optin> buenos dias en españa
<optin> jejeje
<pochomon> alguien en linea necesito su ayuda acabo de cometer la burrada mas garnde de mi vida
<pochomon> optin: buen dia
<optin> dispara a  ver
<pochomon> acabo de compilar segun yo el kernel de linux-3.0.3
<pochomon> pero como que no hice bien las cosas
<pochomon> y cunado vuelvo entrar no puedo me manda a lo que compile mal y no puedo entrar a mi sesion de ubuntu 11.04
<pochomon> estoy entrando con el live cd de la 9.04
<optin> pues
<optin> por lo que se
<optin> la 11.04 la desinstalé porque no iba muy fina
<optin> porque no te instalas las 10.10
<optin> ??
<pochomon> eso no es problema
<optin> lo se, pero tendrás menos problemas
<pochomon> el problema es recuperar el ingreso al ordenador con la version que tengo
<optin> ok
<optin> llegas a la pantalla de inicio o donde te deja
<pochomon> no solo se queda en pantalla negra y no va mas
<pochomon> con el live cd puedo entrar y ver los directorios y todo
<optin> porque inicias la recuperacion, no te deja??
<pochomon> tampoco ni a terminal
<optin> has probado a pulsar esc antes del arranque y probar una version anterior de kernel??
<pochomon> si
<pochomon> tendra que ver algo que sea geforce
<optin> de la grafica?
<pochomon> cuando estoy en el modo grafico no me va el ctrl +alt +f1
<pochomon> optin: lo que pasa es que estaba siguiendo una guia para compilar el kernel kinux-3.0.3
<pochomon> y segui todos los pasos
<pochomon> reinicie y ya no podia ingresar
<pochomon> tuve que buscar el disco que tenia guardado
<optin> pues lo mejor seria reinstalar el kernel anterior
<pochomon> eso es lo que queria hacer
<pochomon> pero no tengo ni idea como hacerlo
<optin> has mirado en san google??
<asig> los kernels normalmente no se borran, se añaden; deberías tener el original en /boot
<pochomon> denem un minuto voy a buscarlo
<asig> y con grub puedes indicar cuál arrancas
<optin> yo he enciontrado esto asi rapido
<optin> pero san google debe tenr la solucion
<optin> http://mogaal.com/articulos/kernel-a-la-debian.html
<pochomon> es que yo ya no quiero compilar quiero dejarlo como estab antes
<pochomon> lo que hice mal
<pochomon> se llama kernel panic
<optin> jejeje
<optin> con ese tuve yo el problema
<optin> restaura al anterior y quitate la 11.04
<optin> yo tengo la 10.10 y va de maravilla
<pochomon> eso no esta en discusion
<pochomon> pero como se hace !! XD
<optin> formateando
<optin> cuando recuperes tu sesion
<optin> si tienes datos que no quieres perder, sino formatea directamente
<pochomon> formatear no pues optin
<pochomon> esa no es la idea
<optin> digo si quieres volver a la 10.10
<pochomon> si no ya lo habria hecho y no preguntar no crees?
<optin> tu idea es seguir con la 11.04, no??
<pochomon> mi idea es seguir, para no formatear y perde todo lo que tengo
<optin> solo te aconsejo una version mas estable de ubuntu
<optin> con el live cd no pierdes nada porque puedes salvar los datos a otro disco
<asig> pochomon: basta con que reconfigures brug para que use el anterior kernel: no hace falta reinstalar nada
<asig> (grub*)
<pochomon> asig como lo puedo hacer desde el live cd
<optin> a ver si esto te ayuda
<optin> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<asig> pues tienes que asegurarte de qué versión de grub usuas: existen grub y grub2
<asig> grub usa un archivo llamado menu.lst, muy fácil de manejar.
<asig> de grub2: NPI
<pochomon> asig mira esto
<pochomon> Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema /dev/sda1   *           1       19076   153219072   83  Linux /dev/sda2           19076       19458     3068929    5  Extendida /dev/sda5           19076       19458     3068928   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<pochomon> asig: perdon http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/700950/
<asig> para qué me enseñas eso?
<asig> monta la partición desde la live, y punto
<pochomon> es la guia que dejo optin
<asig> joder... pero eso lo haces, y punto
<asig> si no eres capaz de motnar tu partición, no deberías meterte a compilar el kernel
<asig> desde la live:
<asig> #mkdir /puntomontaje_real
<asig> #mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /puntomontaje_real
<asig> cd /puntomontaje_real
<asig> ya estás en el HD tuyo; ahora entra en boot, y busca con ls -la a dónde apuntaban los symblinks para grub y menu.lst (tendrás que buscar a mano el destino)
<optin> asig en bandeja
<optin> jejejeje
<asig> el comando chroot te puede ayudar, pero teniendo cuidado
<pochomon> me dice que ya esta montado en media/disk-1
<asig> bueno, pues entrar ahí y haces lo mismo
<optin> asig sabes como cambiar la mac permantentemente??
<optin> permanentemente*
<mimecar> optin: ¿para que quieres cambiar la mac?
<pochomon> como es eso de los symblinks para grub y menu.lst
<optin> para tener acceso a red wifi
<mimecar> optin: para esas cosas, tendrás que buscar soporte por privado
<optin> y necesito poner una mac fija
<optin> ok, gracias
<mimecar> si la red wifi es tuya , da de alta la mac
<pochomon> bueno llegue hasta aqui
<pochomon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/700958/
<mimecar> si es del vecino...
<asig> la mac va en una PROM de la tarjeta de red; se cambia, pero no permanentemente, sino desde cada s.o. que ejecutes
<asig> puedes montar en /etc/init.d un daemon para que lo haga cada vez que arrancas *ese* sistema operativo
<asig> en windows  se hace parecido, entrando a las propiedades avanzadas del dispositivo físico, "direccion"
<optin> gracias asig
<asig> es más fácil que cambies los ACLs MAC en *TU* AP
<pochomon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/700958/
<pochomon> en defninitiva un curso de comandos basicos
<mimecar> que es lo que quieres hacer
<pochomon> u u
<pochomon> kernel panic
<pochomon> no se si recuerdas que queria compilar un kernel
<mimecar> ¿que has hecho para llegar a eso?
<pochomon> al final lo hice pero lo hice mal
<pochomon> cuando reinicie para probar ya no logre ingresar
<pochomon> porque "instale" el nuevo kernel..
<asig> entra en el directorio grub
<asig> como ves, el vmlinuz 2.6.38xxxx está ahí
<asig> tienes que indicar a grub que no use el 3.0.3 sino el 2.6.38
<mimecar> usa el kernel antiguo
<pochomon> eso lo entiendo porque la lista es corta
<asig> grub no borra las entradas antiguas, solo tienes que reordenarlas, o meter la etiqueta default a la adecuada
<pochomon> eso lo hago con chtroot
<asig> no
<asig> ya es´tas donde quieres; hazlo con cualquier editor de texto
<mimecar> pochomon: ¿no te sale la entra del kernel antiguo con grub?
<pochomon> no
<pochomon> en esta pc no pemite seleccionar
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> hay una combinación de teclas que muestra el menú
<asig> hazte un pastebin del directorio grub (con ls -la)
<_BUCKY_> hola
<optin> buenas _BUCKY_
<pochomon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/700963/
<mimecar> pochomon: arranca tu sistema con el kernel antiguo
<pochomon> no me va
<pochomon> ya lo intente
<mimecar> ¿lo has seleccionado en el grub?
<pochomon> en esta pc no funciona en la laptop me da es a opcion aqui no
<pochomon> te explico cuando inicio la laptop me da 5 segundos para presionar esc y escoger con cual quiero arrancar
<mimecar> ...usa la tecla que hay para mostrar el menú en el areranque
<pochomon> en esta no
<pochomon> asig: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/700965/
<mimecar> cuando uses la tecla para lanzar tu sistema antiguo seguimos
<mimecar> pochomon: pulsa shift en el arranque del ordenador
<pochomon> ok
<optin> gracias chicos, un saludito
<optin> volveremos a hablar
<optin> chaoo
<asig> eso tiene grub2; no sé reconfigurarlo; todo es cuestión de mirar lo que hay dentro
<asig> el archivo se llama "grub.cfg"
<pochomon> mimecar: nada no salio nada
<mimecar> si mantienes pulsado shift en el arranque del ordenador sale
<asig> [12:50:23] <asig> eso tiene grub2; no sé reconfigurarlo; todo es cuestión de mirar lo que hay dentro
<asig> [12:50:35] <asig> el archivo se llama "grub.cfg"
<mimecar> lo he probado en ubuntu 11.04
<pochomon> yo estoy en el live cd dejame probar de nuevo vuelvo
<mimecar> pochomon: ¿estas arrancando el sistema instalado verdad?
<pochomon> mimecar: nada
<mimecar> que versión de ubuntu tienes
<pochomon> tengo la version11.04
<pochomon> peroestoy entrando con el live cd de la version 9.04
<mimecar> pon los pasos que sigues
<pochomon> reinicio el pc retiro el cd
<pochomon> comienza el arranque y presiono la tecla shif
<pochomon> y nada
<pochomon> me sale la pantalla negra de hace rato con letras que dicen numeros y cosas
<mimecar> pulsas la tecla desde que se inicia el equipo (antes del grub)
<pochomon> ok probare de nuevo
<raktunak> buenas, acabo d instalar el 11.04 y me gustaria volver al interfaz anterior, alguien me puede ayudar xfabor
<mimecar> después de poner el nombre de usuario selecciona "Ubuntu clásico" en el login
<raktunak> no veo esa opcion
<mimecar> lo tienes en la pantalla de login de Gnome
<fosco_> al iniciar te pide nombre de usuario?
<raktunak> si
<raktunak> y el pass
<raktunak> pero no me da opcion d cambiar el interfaz
<fosco_> si que la da
<mimecar> cuando has seleccionado el usuario lo puedes hacer
<fosco_> mira bien justo antes de poner la clave
<raktunak> voy a ver d nuevo
<pochomon> mimecar: nada kernel panic
<pochomon> ese mensaje el mismo
<mimecar> con el kernel antiguo también?
<pochomon> es que no me deja opcion a nada no me da opciones
<pochomon> por eso arranco desde el live cd
<mimecar> pochomon: te sale el menú de grub al pulsar la tecla shift en el arranque?
<pochomon> no sale nada
<mimecar> lo mantienes pulsado desde que se inicia el ordenador?
<pochomon> si
<raktunak_> no me aparece la opcion de cambiar el interfaz al iniciar la sesion, solo me pide el pass
<mimecar> raktunak_: después de poner el usuario, miras en la parte inferior de la pantalla?
<raktunak_> en la barra d abajo del todo¿
<mimecar> Hold down SHIFT to display the menu during boot. In certain cases, pressing the ESC key may also display the menu
<raktunak_> todo da la opcion d apagar el equipo¿
<mimecar> raktunak_: si
<mimecar> sale un desplegable con la selección del escritorio que usarás
<pochomon> mimecar probare una vez mas vuelvo
<raktunak> vale
<raktunak> x fin
<raktunak> no la veia, sorry y muchas gracias
<mimecar> en la 11.10 será más complicado hacer eso
<raktunak> como puedo ajecutar una aplicacion con privilegios de admin¿ cuando le doy a segundo boton y busco en permisos no encuentro nada
<mimecar> si la aplicación los necesita el sistema te pedirá el password
<mimecar> ¿que aplicación quieres lanzar como root?
<raktunak> wifiauditor q se ejecuta en java
<mimecar> ¿la aplicación de java se tiene que ejecutar como root?
<raktunak> si
<raktunak> el propio soft me dice
<fosco_> un programa java que requiere root? muy raro...
<raktunak> q lo ejecute como admin
<fosco_> raktunak: puedes hacerlo desde terminal si sabes el nombre del ejecutable
<mimecar> raktunak: ¿ese programa no es para sacar redes wifi?
<pochomon> mimecar: nada
<pochomon> kernel panic
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> si no te sale el menú de grub, SIEMPRE tendrás ese rror
<mimecar> error
<mimecar> no te funciona con shfit ni escape?
<raktunak> mimecar,  si q lo es
<pochomon> no probe con escape
<raktunak> fosco_,  me aparece como si fuera un rar
<mimecar> prueba a lanzarlo con sudo, pero como dice fosco_, un programa de java que se ejecute como root es dudoso
<raktunak> voy a ver
<mimecar> sudo java -jar archivo.jar
<raktunak> asias
<mimecar> puede hacerte cualquier cosa, cuidado de donde lo descargas
<pochomon> esto me pasa por no informarme mas del tema
<raktunak> bien¡ ya me ha funcionado, no hay alguna manera para poder ejecutarlo sin el terminal¿
<pochomon> voy a darle una mas con escape
<Exio> raktunak: igual, lo mejor seria ver si hay algo parecido en los repos, o una pagina oficial del programa [Si es si o si externo].  Pero no una pagina en un foro, si no algo mas 'serio'
<Exio> :P
<mimecar> esa manía de querer robar wifi a los vecinos...
<Exio> para eso, incluso, usa una distro especializada. :D
<Exio> no uses tu distribucion principal, puedes hacer macanas ;)
<fosco_> <raktunak> bien¡ ya me ha funcionado, no hay alguna manera para poder ejecutarlo sin el terminal¿ <- sí que la hay, create un lanzador con el comando "gksu java -jar archivo.jar" pero sigo diciendo que un programa java que requiera root es muy raro
<pochomon> mimecar: no tampoco va
<mimecar> ya me he quedado sin ideas
<pochomon> tendra que ver alguna cosa la tarjeta grafica
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> si inicias el sistema con la tecla pulsada sale el menú de grub
<pochomon> porque en la cuando queria cambiar a terminal con ctrl + alt + f2 no me funcionaba
<Exio> si prueba editando el grub.cfg?
<Exio> para agregarle el delay
<mimecar> si no arrancas el sistema no puedes cambiar de terminal
<Exio> en juas
<Exio> s/en //
<pochomon> claro pero me referia cuando me funcionaba normal
<fosco_> pochomon: cual es el problema?
<mimecar> fosco_: no le sale el menú de grub al inicio
<pochomon> luego de una mala compilacion e instalacion de kernel linux
<Exio> :P
<Exio> ya. digo .. ¿donde estas ahora?
<Exio> un livecd?
<pochomon> si
<pochomon> e la version
<pochomon> 9.04
<Exio> pochomon: la version del livecd no importa mucho
<Exio> :P
<mimecar> pochomon: esa versión puede trabajar con ext4?
<Exio> pochomon: podrias pasarnos el archivo '/boot/grub/grub.cfg' del sys 'roto'?
<Exio> mimecar: si
<Exio> es la primera
<Exio> 9.04+
<pochomon> grub2 tambien
<Exio> No lo usa como default en su instalación, ese es Karmic, pero Juanty te daba la opcion
<Exio> :P
<Exio> Que linda version :D
<fosco_> pochomon: como estas intentando mostrar el menu del grub?
<pochomon> bueno con l ayuda de mimecar estuvimos probando shift pulsado al inicio pero nada
<pochomon> luego me pidieron que montara el disco y entrara al grub para modificar el arranque ahi me quede
<Exio> pochomon: ya has montado el disco?
<Exio> ¿En que parte?
<fosco_> ok, demasiadas manos en el mismo tornillo ;)
<Exio> fosco_: ??
<pochomon> solo di clic a la imagen de lugares que hace referencia al disco
<pochomon> y ya lo monto
<pochomon> pero estoy como la mama de marcos
<pochomon> :D
<pochomon> mas perdido
<pochomon> voy a seguir esta guia vamos a ver que pasa
<Exio> pochomon: podrias buscar el archivo 'boot/grub/grub.cfg'?
<Exio> por pastebin :D
<mimecar> ¿que guía?
<pochomon> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/157550
<pochomon> Exio: desde la unidad montada cierto o la del live cd
<mimecar> pochomon: el kernel panic te sale por el kernel que has compilado
<mimecar> no por el que viene en el sistema
<pochomon> aja por el que compile
<mimecar> el error puede ser por fallos en la compilación en tu caso
<Exio> pochomon: el archivo desde la unidad montada
<Exio> y luego pasa que sale de la salida del comando 'mount' por pastebin
<pochomon> Exio: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/700994/
<Exio> uhm
<mimecar> pochomon: intenta primero arrancar el sistema instalado
<mimecar> y después arreglas tu kernel
<Exio> pochomon: hay unas lineas ahi
<Exio> if [ recor  else fi
<Exio> comentalas poniendoles un '#' al principio
<pochomon> en que numero
<Exio> luego pon abajo set timeout=10
<Exio> pochomon: ?
<pochomon> segun el pastebin
<Exio> te paso las lineas por privado, para no floodear
<Exio> ahh
<pochomon> esta numerado cada linea
<Exio> 58 - 62
<Exio> ese intervalo ;)
<Exio> con sed se podria facil :P
<Exio> es este    'Ubuntu, con Linux 3.0.3'     el compilado a mano?
<Exio> :P
<pochomon> si
<pochomon> el que me equivoque en compilar osea lo hice mal
<pochomon> jejeje
<Exio> :P
<mimecar> necesitabas algo que solo estaba en esa versión del kernel?
<mimecar> es el mismo que el 2.6.40
<Exio> Yo los primeros kernels que 'intente' compilar. no me terminaron
<Exio> suertudo :P
<Exio> mimecar: puede intentar probar compilar un kernel, que tiene de malo? :P
<mimecar> lo primero hacerlo sin que salga grub al inicio
<mimecar> si compilas el kernel, tienes que poner las actualizaciones tu a mano
<Exio> eso es otra ya
<Exio> pero compilar un kernel no es una locura, o algo 'malo'
<mimecar> no, pero se hace si hace falta o consigues algún beneficio
<pochomon> exio en el 58 coloque la almohadilla
<Exio> pochomon: del 58 al 62
<Exio> mimecar: ¿? Puede hacerlo por el solo hecho de probar
<Exio> ¿Aprender que tiene abajo de su DE?
<pochomon> ya coloque todas las almohadillas del 58 al 62
<Exio> bueno
<Exio> pon abajo de la 62
<Exio> set timeout 10
<pochomon> set timeout=10
<Exio> :P
<pochomon> o sin el igual
<Exio> no me acuerdo, es que yo uso grub1 :$
<Exio> con el igual
<Exio> pochomon: me confundi
<Exio> perdon
<Exio> juas
<pochomon> ya esta
<Exio> bueno
<Exio> guardas, reboot, y pruebas con el kernel viejo
<Exio> :D
<pochomon> exio pero como le entro funcionara con esa modificacion
<pochomon> bueno vuelvo
<Exio> pochomon: se vera grub, eliges el kernel viejo
<Exio> no el 3 :P
<pochomon> no me deja guardar
<Exio> pochomon: uhm, lo has abierto como root o con sudo ? :P
<pochomon> acabo hacerlo con el como gksudo nautilus
<pochomon> espere
<Exio> =)
<pochomon> no me deja me dice solo lectura
<Exio> pochomon: uhm
<Exio> pasa la salida del 'mount'
<pochomon> yo lo hago de modo grafico
<pochomon> dejeme probar por consola
<Exio> http://chimekin.com.mx/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/whylinux-300x187.jpg
<Exio> pochomon: y funciono ?
<pochomon> no porque no pude modificar el archivo
<Exio> :\
<pochomon> ya estoy entrando desde consola
<pochomon> deme un minuto
<pochomon> me dijo dela 58 al 62
<Exio> ;)
<pochomon> Está intentando guardar el archivo en un disco de sólo lectura. Compruebe que ha escrito el lugar correctamente y pruebe de nuevo.
<Exio> pochomon: podrias pasar la salida de 'mount'?
<pochomon> yo lo estoy haciendo desde media
<erAbuelo> buenas
<pochomon> root@ubuntu:/media/disk/boot/grub# gedit grub.cfg
<pochomon> buen dia
<erAbuelo> pochomon: eso no es buena idea
<pochomon> por?
<Exio> hola erAbuelo
<Exio> y es para arrancar
<Exio> luego update-grub
<Exio> (borrando el kernel anterior) =)
<pochomon> exio pero no me deja guardarlo
<erAbuelo> sigue sin ser buena idea
<Exio> podrias pasar la salida del comando 'mount'?
<Exio> erAbuelo: sip :P
<erAbuelo> lo que edites a mano, lo borra el update-grub
<pochomon> la salida del comando mount?
<Exio> pochomon: si
<erAbuelo> asi que no sirve para nada
<Exio> erAbuelo: si si si, es que no tiene el timeout
<Exio> entonces una vez en el sistema puede 'borrar tranquilo' el otro kernel
<Exio> update-grub
<Exio> y wuala!
<Exio> :P
<pochomon> Exio: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/701008/
<erAbuelo> si es ubuntu, solo lo activa, si hay algun sistema adicional en el disco, sino no aparece
<pochomon> erAbuelo: intente compilar a mano el kernel de linux-3.0.3
<pochomon> lo compile y lo instale mal por cierto
<Exio> :P
<erAbuelo> pochomon: y porque no usas el metodo debian para crear kernels ?
<Exio> :\
<pochomon> el emtodo debian?
<Exio> si
<pochomon> *metodo
<Exio> que genera .deb's
<Exio> los comes con dpkg :P
<erAbuelo> y es el recomendado
<Exio> exacto
<Exio> :D
<pochomon> solo me concentre en algun tutorial y lo hice mal
<Exio> /dev/sda1 on /media/disk type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)        esta como rw :\
<pochomon> Exio: como le hago para guardar
<Exio> root@ubuntu:/media/disk/boot/grub# gedit grub.cfg
<Exio> sos root :\
<pochomon> si
<erAbuelo> pochomon: los tutoriales solo son utiles si entiendes lo que se hace y lo adaptas a tu caso
<pochomon> Exio: no me deja
<pochomon> sera porque es live cd?
<Exio> :S
<Exio> no se :S
<pochomon> mm
<pochomon> y ahora instalare esta version y avanzare hasta la 11.04
<Exio> :P
<Exio> 9.04?
<Exio> Es una locura
<pochomon> los upgrade los hacia en linea
<Exio> pochomon: igual, si queres instalar 11.04 es recomendable bajar la iso de la version
<pochomon> XD
<pochomon> es la unica solucion cierto
<Exio> de eso?
<Exio> yo ni idea
<Exio> probaria editar el grub.cfg
<Exio> pero no se por que tira 'ese error'
<pochomon> pero no se puede no deja
<Exio> si es fs esta montando en rw ...
<Exio> o_O
<pochomon> pucha
<mimecar> pochomon: vas a pasar de la 9.04 a la 11.04?
<pochomon> no creo
<pochomon> tengo que hallarle una solucion
<mimecar> ¿aún no has sacado el menú de grub?
<Exio> mimecar: le tira que es de solo lectura
<Exio> pero es root y el fs esta montando como rw
<mimecar> cómo lanza el editor de texto?
<pochomon> root@ubuntu:/media/disk/boot/grub# gedit grub.cfg
<Exio> mimecar: :P
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> gksudo grub.cfg
<Exio> ?
<Exio> mimecar: ya es root ..
<mimecar> gksudo gedit...
<Exio> 12:34 [pochomon] root@ubuntu:/media/disk/boot/grub# gedit grub.cfg
<Exio> Es root .. gedit ...
<mimecar> es root en el entorno gráfico?
<Exio> Para que el sudo ?
<Exio> mimecar: no
<Exio> pero en el livecd las X estan 'abiertas' por llamarle
<Exio> al menos cuando lo probe
<Exio> no se talvez, lo cambiaron :\
<pochomon> mimecar: nada sale igual solo lectura
<Exio> :)
<Exio> gedit arrancaba
<pochomon> si
<pochomon> y si le doy con nano
<Exio> lo mismo?
<mimecar> usas sudo nano ... ?
<pochomon> no
<pochomon> solo gedit
<Exio> pochomon: estas como root?
<Exio> pasa la salida de 'whoami'
<pochomon> si
<mimecar> que mensaje te da al guardar?
<pochomon> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo su root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# whoami root root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu#
<Exio> :)
<mimecar> si no quieres usar sudo dilo
<pochomon> ya probe con nano y no va
<pochomon> osea no se mueve para ningun lado ni nada
<mimecar> que error te da al hacerlo con sudo nano
<pochomon> ninguno si pude editarlo con nano
<pochomon> vuelvo
<Exio> o_O
<Exio> gedit O_o
<pochomon> nada no salio nada
<Exio> :\
<pochomon> exio el editor de particiones podria yudar en algo?
<pochomon> sale el mensaje cuando reviso
<Exio> :\
<pochomon> unknow or non-unique volumen type
<Exio> o_O
<Exio> pochomon: donde?
<Exio> pasa screenshot
<pochomon> probe all list possibly conflicting types
<pochomon> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/pantallazodevsdagparted.png/
<Exio> no tiene nada mal :P
<pochomon> exio
<pochomon> me voy a bajar nuevamente la version
<pochomon> pero como se cual debo de usar
<pochomon>  bit o bit
<pochomon> 32bits o 64
<Exio> pochomon: si tu soporta 64 bits, aprovecha el cpu usando la version de 64, si no estas seguro, la de 32, y si no soporta 64, el de 32bits :P
<pochomon> entonces 32 bits
<pochomon> se pueden saber con algun comando?
<Exio> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm
<Exio> uhm
<mimecar> pochomon: ¿ya has podido editar el archivo?
<pochomon> si mimecar
<pochomon> pero no funciono
<pochomon> cuando reinicie
<pochomon> no salo nada
<mimecar> ¿no te sale el menú?
<pochomon> no
<pochomon> presiono shift de nuevo?
<mimecar> ¿has puesto que muestre el menú en grub?
<mimecar> solo has modificado el timeout
<pochomon> hice las modificaciones que me dio Exio
<Exio> pochomon: suerte
<Exio> :D
<Exio> salgo del canal, ya me aburri :P
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar lo que hay que modificar para que te muestre grub
<pochomon> coloque las almohadillas y guarde no hice mas nada
<mimecar> donde has puesto las # ?
<pochomon> en grub.cfg
<pochomon> mimecar que mas se puede hacer
<pochomon> o ya se acabaron las opciones
<pochomon> ya entra la archivo grub.cfg
<pochomon> lo modifique
<pochomon> pero nada no aparecio nada a la hora de reiniciar
<mimecar> en que líneas has puesto el #
<pochomon> de la 58 a la 62
<pochomon> y agregue despues de esa linea set timeout=10
<mimecar> pon el enlace de tu grub.cfg
<pochomon> que ponga el contenido
<pochomon> espere
<pochomon> mimecar: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/701032/
<mimecar> FALTAN LÍNEAS
<mimecar> ese es el archivo que estas modificando?
<pochomon> si no sale todo
<pochomon> pero aqui te paso las lineas que modifique
<pochomon> #if [ "${recordfail}" = 1 ]; then #  set timeout=-1 #else #  set timeout=10 #fi set timeout=10 ### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###
<mimecar> que hacen esas líneas?
<pochomon> segun exio permitia mostrar le menu al inicio
<mimecar> y según google?
<pochomon> con esas lineas sin almohadilla permite agregar un sistema operativo
<pochomon> pero eso no entiendo yo
<mimecar> no he modificado grub2, tendrás que buscar la forma de forzar a que muestre el menú
<pochomon> en 18 minutos lo vuelvo a intentar
<pochomon> estoy bajando ubuntu11.04
<asig> todavía con eso, pochomon? no has visto dentro de grub.cnf qué cambiar para activar el arranque del kernel anterior?
<pochomon> ya probe con la idea de exio
<pochomon> pero ya no se que mas se pueda hacer
<SadlyMistaken> que cosa vuelves a intentar? de que hablais hoy?
<pochomon> grub.cnf?
<SadlyMistaken> oh vaya
<pochomon> no en ese no solo en grub.cfg
<asig> con tocar eso, entiendo que debe bastar
<asig> porque el kernel anterior existe
<pochomon> bueno coloque almohadillas en las lineas del 58 al 62 y luego coloque set timeout=10
<asig> yo no veo esas líneas, lo siento
<pochomon> mira llegue hasta grub
<pochomon> ingrese
<pochomon> que puedo hacer mas
<asig> dices que has tocado líneas de grub2, ¿puedo ver ese grub.cfg?
<pochomon> ok
<asig> GRUB_DEFAULT es lo único que necesitas cambiar
<pochomon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/701038/
<pochomon> a que si
<asig> si quieres que haya pausa para seleccioanr entrada, tienes que comentar GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<asig> y establecer GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<pochomon> exio me pidio colocar almohadillas en las lineas que te dije
<pochomon> bueno me indicas ya tengo el grub.cfg
<asig> deja lo que había, como estaba, y reordena las entradas de menuentry
<asig> ves las 2 menuentry de las líneas 94 y 103?
<asig> coge eso y substituyelo (las lineas que digo son el comienzo; el bloque termina en } )
<asig> intercambia los bloques 94-112 por 114-135
<asig> ambas líenas inclusive
<pochomon> asig man no soy tan tecnico como tu
<pochomon> jeje
<asig> y recuerda, dejar el grub.cfg como estaba antes de que nadie te dijera que había que comentar cosas
<pochomon> en serio no entiendo
<asig> no entiendes coger las líneas desde la 114 a la 135 y ponerlas donde ahora están las 94-112?
<asig> y luego, al contrario: las 94-112, las pasas justo debajo de lal ínea 113 (submenu "previous linux versions)
<asig> es copiar, y pegar
<asig> haz copia del archivo, antes de tocar nada, por supuesto, eso como siempre
<pochomon> ok
<pochomon> asig: mir por favor http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/701046/
<alien__> holas
<alien__> todos AFK
<alien__> :P
<E234> Hola , alguien podria decirme cuantas aplicaciones proxy hay en los repositorios de ubuntu y como se llaman?
<k-milogars> buenas
<cousteau> E234, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=all&keywords=proxy
<E234> ok voy a ver espero que sirva de algo
<E234> hay una infinidad no me lo esperaba
<cousteau> a lo mejor muchos no tienen que ver... te recomiendo que mejor busques en google lo que quieres, veas qué es lo más recomendado, y veas si está en repos
<E234> ok ahora solo me falta saber de toda esa lista de proxies cual de todos ellos son de este tipo: Proxy to surf the web anonymously
<mimecar> E234: no puedes montar tu un proxy de esos
<cousteau> E234, tor+vidalia
<mimecar> tienes que usar uno de terceros y la navegación será más lenta
<cousteau> claro, si montas tú tu propio proxy en tu ordenador, dónde está la gracia de usar un proxy
<E234> tor nunca me dio buen resultado es mas con tor te detectan rapidamente lo tengo comprobado y mas que comprobado
<cousteau> necesitarías buenos proxies
<mimecar> si te "detectan" es que no lo usas bien
<cousteau> ¿qué me dices de proxychain?
<E234> me suena su nobre  pero aun no lo he instalado
<mimecar> E234: no lo puedes instalar en tu equipo
<E234> por que  proxy cain no se puede instalar ?
<mimecar> de que te sirve un proxy que identifica tu equipo?
<E234> ah no es un proxy anonimo es un proxy chivato o delator del user
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> saldrá como IP la IP de tu qeuipo
<E234> y que otra alternativa hay que no sea tor ni proxyhain para ubuntu?
<mimecar> usar un proxy de otro equipo
<E234> eh por control remoto???
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> otro equipo tiene el proxy y tu lo usas
<cousteau> a ver, en tu equipo instalas tor o proxychain o algo, y necesitas además una lista de proxies anónimos
<E234> tor para mi no seria una opcion valida porque los nodos de tor son bloqueados en la mayoria de los sitios
<E234> por ejemplo a este sitio no se permite acceder con un cliente tor
<ivedci89> hola, quien sabe cómo pasar toda la ayuda de la consola o terminal a español¿¿
<mimecar> E234: ...si que lo permite
<ivedci89> 4estoy en ubuntu 11.04
<E234> no yo lo he intentado con distintos clientes de tor y no he podido nunca acceder
<mimecar> http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<E234> si es cierto te exigen que uses una especie de tor transparente o algo asi era
<mimecar> te dicen como tienes que acceder usandor tor
<E234> es decir con un tor transparente  en resumidas cuentas
<cousteau> ivedci89, los manuales? bueno, si no tienes manuales en español se mostrarán en inglés
<ivedci89> cousteau: pero se pueden traducir o hay algo asi?
<mimecar> instala las traducciones
<E234> por el momento solo he encontrado un proxy de este tipo que funcione bien supongo que no habran mas como este en los repos: (web): Proxy to surf the web anonymously
<mimecar> E234: no te sirve de nada instalar un servidor proxy en tu equipo
<E234> pero quien ha dicho que yo lo quiero para usarlo en un servidor o como un servidor?
<mimecar> estas buscando servidores proxy en los repositorios
<E234> no yo estoy buscando un  Proxy to surf the web anonymously y que sea lo mas anonimo posible
<E234> y que oculte y disfrace tu ip real de una forma lo mas anonima posible por que si no para que quiero una aplicacion proxy
<mimecar> tor lo hace
<E234> tor esta mas que bloqueado y censurado por la web aqui mismo tor esta censurado
<mimecar> donde es "aqui mismo"
<E234> en #ubuntu-es y en
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> ya te he puesto antes como acceder al irc si usas tor
<E234> no me sirve yo accedi dos veces con tor a este sitio hasta que detectaron y ya no he vuelto a poder accer a este sitio con ningun cliente tor ni con tails tampoco
<mimecar> ¿has seguido las instrucciones que dan en la web de freenode?
<E234> cuando accedi con tor esas dos unicas veces no me hizo falta hacerlo
<mimecar> si te dicen la forma de acceder usando tor y no sigues las instrucciones
<mimecar> no digas que no funciona
<arielsanflo> saludos mimecar
<mimecar> hola arielsanflo
<arielsanflo> volvi al ubuntu
<arielsanflo> jajajaja
<arielsanflo> el buen hijo vuelve a casa
<arielsanflo> ven hay alguna aplicacion en ubuntu o en linux que funcione como el autocad
<cousteau> quizá te interese probar FreeCAD
<cousteau> (es más parecido a SolidEdge)
<E234> si accedi dos veces a este sitio  usando un cliente tor  sin mas por que ahora para poder acceder con tor a este sitio tengo que cumplir unos requisitos
<cousteau> o QCad
<mimecar> E234: como quieras
<arielsanflo> si hay pa linux
<arielsanflo> solideedge
<E234> no como quieras no como querais vosotros vosotros poneis los bloqueos y las trabas
<arielsanflo> quien coloca bloques y trabas
<mimecar> te dan la dirección del servidor que tienes que usar para conectarte usando tor
<mimecar> Accessing freenode Via Tor     The current Tor hidden service address for freenode is    p4fsi4ockecnea7l.onion.
<E234> ariel prueba a descargarte tor usalo entra en este sitio sin usar el cliente tor que exigen ahora y antes con tor parece ser que no y despues me lo cuentas
<mimecar> ¿que cliente de tor te estan exigiendo?
<cousteau> ah, hay solidedge para linux? no sabía
<cousteau> pero bueno, la cosa es que no es gratis
<E234> un cliente tor transparente o algo asi era o habia que registrarse no pretenderas que me acuerde ahora literalmente de lo que me exigian con tor cuando pude acceder con el tor de toda la vida a este sitio sin condiciones
<E234> y en dos ocasiones
<mimecar> solo tienes que añadir como servidor de irc esa dirección
<mimecar> y tener tu nick registrado
<E234> el irc es un chivato es un delator me refiero sobre todo a la aplicacion o cliente irc mejor entra por via web
<mimecar> el cliente de irc no conecta con el puerto 80
<cousteau> normalmente es el 6667
<E234> confio mas conectarme con el navegador al freenode que usando un cliente irc
<mimecar> quien te dice que el navegador no ha sido manipulado y manda información?
<E234> el mozilla no es de fiar cuales son los navegadores que no son de fiar?
<mimecar> es lo mismo que si usas un cliente de IRC para acceder a freenode
<E234> si tienes razon pero en ubuntu por cuestiones tecnicas no puedo anonimizar mi cliente irc y por eso uso el navegador
<arielsanflo> mimecar
<cousteau> E234, usa un cloak para ocultar la ip
<mimecar> cousteau: pero con eso el servidor aún conocería su ip real
<cousteau> bueno, el servidor sí
<E234> nada mejor no complicarse y usar el navegador
<cousteau> (pero, a menos que tengas un k-line o algo así, eso no debería afectarte)
<cousteau> con el navegador también se ve la ip
<mimecar> usando el webchat es lo primero que se ve :P
<E234> si usas un buen anonimizador no se si se podra facilmente ver tu ip real?
<E234> usando el navegador?
<mimecar> ahora tu IP ha salido al conectarte
<cousteau> whois: [E234] (41****0d@gateway/web/freenode/ip.65.**.**.13): 65.**.**.13 - http://webchat.freenode.net
<cousteau> (no sé para qué pongo tanto asterisco, pero bueno, por si acaso...)
<E234> y cual es mi ip real te doy licencia para ponerlo en este sitio
<flypp> basta con hacerte whois
<wicope> E234 [41310e0d@gateway/web/freenode/ip.65.49.14.13]
<cousteau> bueno, pero este canal está logueado así que mejor no
<cousteau> diablos
<wicope> tengo licencia, eso dijo...
<E234> entonces eso significa que mi anonimizador funciona bien?
<mimecar> este tema me parece que ya se está alejando de lo que es soporte de ubuntu-es
<mimecar> hay que empezar a dejarlo
<cousteau> E234, no sé, estás usándolo?
<E234> y tu me lo preguntas a estas alturas?
 * cousteau seguirá tratando el tema en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<flypp> anonimizador? qué entiendes tú por anonimizador?
<flypp> un proxy?
<buzz_> hola
<wicope> saludos
<buzz_> alguien sabe como me puedo instalar blender desde su pag web?? ya me lo descargué, pero ahora no se como instalarlo. soy nuevo. grax
<E234> flypp yo vulgarmente entiendo que un anonimizador debe ser una especie de proxy vpn de altisimo cifrado
<mimecar> buzz_: ¿no te sirve la versión de los repositorios?
<flypp> E234, y lo tienes contratado o es gratuíto?
<cousteau> buzz_, lo descomprimes y ejecutas el ejecutable `blender`
<cousteau> creo que con doble clic vale
<cousteau> mimecar, en repos no está la beta
<E234> flypp si vas por la calle y te pones una careta tienes que pagar por ello?
<flypp> E234, a ver si lo entiendo... ¿no te fías de exponer tu IP a los servidores de freenode pero prefieres exponerla a una entidad que ofrece un servicio gratuíto y altruísta según ellos? XD
<mimecar> E234: sigue mejor la conversión en el canal de offtopic
<cousteau> la 2.49 ya es bastante antigua, y la 2.5x ya es bastante estable
<cousteau> flypp, "sin ánimo de lucro para casi nadie"
<flypp> voy
<wicope> quizás haya un ppa de blender.. con la última versión
<flypp> huy, me mareo entre canales, perdón
<mimecar> buzz_: descomprimer el archivo y ejecutalo
<buzz_> creo q lo tengo descomprimido ya
<cousteau> pues doble clic a `blender`
<mimecar> entonces entra en la carpeta del programa y ejecuta blender
<jachavez> Buenos dias, alguno me recomienda un buen ide para programar en java desde ubuntu
<buzz_> bueno voy a probar
<cousteau> (o   cd blender-2.59; ./blender   )
<cousteau> jachavez, yo no uso java, pero para programar en general uso Geany
<cousteau> aunque a lo mejro para java prefieres Netbeans
<mimecar> jachavez: eclipse o netbeans
<wicope> si estoy con vosotros
<wicope> netbeans tiene las interfaces de forma fácil y eclipse a mi me gusta mucho
<E234> flypp a tu pregunta si alguien pone tu ip en el buscador de google es posible que tu ip aparezca en el indice de google publicado con informacion  sobre ti , es solo una posibilidad
<mimecar> E234: por favor, seguir la conversación en el canal de offtopic
<buzz_> lo  abrí con gestor de archivadores
<flypp> E234, ya nos han avisado de off-topic. Aunque no es un tema que me interese. Prefiero darle la ip a todos los que están aquí antes que conectarme por proxy
<cousteau> E234, no si tienes ip variable... pero mejro seguimos en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<buzz_> alguien sabe q debo d hacer??
<mimecar> buzz_: has ejecutado blender ?
<cousteau> buzz_, lo has extraído del archivador?
<E234> cousteau por desgracia no es mi caso
<jachavez> wicope, pero para empezar que recomiendas eclipse o netbeans
<buzz_> no tengo ni idea d lo q e echo
<wicope> jachavez: los dos, más es cuestión de gustos
<mimecar> ¿cómo se llama el archivo que has descargado?
<buzz_> dnd está???
<cousteau> netbeans está pensado para java, IIRC
<jachavez> ambos los puedo instalar desde el synaptic ?
<mimecar> buzz_: en la carpeta de descargas
<buzz_> no
<buzz_> ahi no está
<mimecar> ¿con que programa lo has descargado?
<cousteau> buzz_, pues si no tienes ni idea de lo que has hecho, pues aquí no tenemos ni idea de si lo has hecho bien o mal :/
<wicope> jachavez: hazlo y nos cuentas si tienes problemas..
<buzz_> ok ok
<buzz_> ahora vuelvo
<cousteau> buzz_, tienes 32 ó 64 bits?
<jachavez> wicope, gracias ahi vere es que todavia tengo ubuntu 10.10 xD
<jachavez> ojala no de problema
<wicope> xD java está chulo .. tienes ya libros de java?
<jachavez> nu
<jachavez> programe hace un buen rato ya, en java.. ahorita ando que quiero desarrollar una app para mi trabajo !
<wicope> jachavez: estoy buscando dos libros espera
<cousteau> buzz_, cd /tmp; wget 'http://download.blender.org/release/Blender2.59/blender-2.59-linux-glibc27-i686.tar.bz2'; tar jxf blender-2.59-linux-glibc27-i686.tar.bz2; cd blender*; ./blender
<cousteau> (eso si tienes 32 bits
<jachavez> wicope, se le agradece la ayuda
<buzz_> ya sé lo q he hecho: en vez de guardar e puesto abrir con...gestor de archivadores q viene por defecto, ahora lo estoy descargando.  ¿como puedo borrar lo q he bajado antes?gracias
<cousteau> buzz_, si le has dado a abrir con, probablemente se haya descargado temporalmente a /tmp
<wicope> jachavez: este es el cousteau que más me gusta: http://books.google.com.ar/books/about/Programaci%C3%B3n_orientada_a_objetos_con_Ja.html?hl=es&id=3EQdUbkOVGIC y este para tener otro: Piensa en Java 4  Edicion Tr4 (autor pearson)
<cousteau> comor?
<wicope> no se como escribí un nick en una frase...
<wicope> jajajja
<wicope> s/cousteau/libro que fallo más extraño
<jachavez> wicope, te gusta cousteau
<jachavez> ??
<cousteau> buzz_, bueno, una vez lo has descargado, lo descomprimes donde quieras, entras en donde lo has descomprimido, abres la carpeta donde se ha descomprimido, y doble clic en "blender"
<wicope> jachavez: me lo reservo
<buzz_> abrir?
<jachavez> buzz_, doble clic
<jachavez> me lo buscare el book now!
<buzz_> no responde
<buzz_> doy doble click y no hace nada
<mimecar> lanzalo desde la consola
<jachavez> wicope,  pense que de el enlace que me diste lo podia descargar
<mimecar> si no cumples las dependencias no funcionará
<buzz_> será porq me acabo de instalar ubuntu y le faltará algo por intalar al s.o???aunq ya he exo las intalaciones q me marca el gestor
<mimecar> buzz_: estas ejecutando un programa que no es de los repositorios
<wicope> jachavez: busca o compra.. no puedo fomentar la piratería
<buzz_> si
<buzz_> es de su web oficial
<buzz_> blender
<mimecar> la web de blender no pertenece a los repositorios
<mimecar> lánzalo desde consola y mira lo que le falta
<buzz_> ok
<buzz_> me puedes ayudar???
<buzz_> soy nuevo
<mimecar> abre una consola, cd Descargas
<mimecar> cd blend...
<buzz_> ok
<mimecar>  ./blender
<arielsanflo> blender en que o.s
<buzz_> linux ubuntu 11.4
<buzz_> me lo acabo d instalar y no encuentro la shell
<mimecar> buzz_: sigue los pasos
<buzz_> ok
<mimecar> alt+f2 , escribe gnome-terminal
<arielsanflo> control+alt+t
<buzz_> ok ok
<mimecar> arielsanflo: no
<mimecar> ok, no es ctrl + alt + f..
<buzz_> ok
<buzz_> q mas
<arielsanflo> no es control+alt+t
<arielsanflo> o f2
<arielsanflo> ejecutar
<arielsanflo> si escribe gnome-terminal
<buzz_> ya ya tengo la terminal
<buzz_> y me la e puesto en el lanzador
<buzz_> asi la tengo mas a mano
<wicope> control+alt+t abre gnome-terminal , buen tip
<cousteau> buzz_, buena elección
<buzz_> +
<buzz_> comandos...
<buzz_> hola??
<mimecar> buzz_: cd Descargas
<arielsanflo> mayus+control+t es abrir otra pestaña
<buzz_> ok
<mimecar> los comandos te los he pueso antes
<arielsanflo> en la misma terminal
<arielsanflo> como instala blender en ubuntu
<arielsanflo> es
<arielsanflo> yo tengo ese post por aqui
<buzz_> vale
<buzz_> ya estoy dentro d descargas
<buzz_> ahora??
<mimecar> cd blender
<buzz_> ok
<mimecar> o como se llame la carpeta
<buzz_> dice q no existe el fichero o directorio
<buzz_> y si q está lo estoy viendo
<mimecar> ¿has descomprimido el archivo?
<buzz_> si
<mimecar> cómo se llama la carpeta que sale
<buzz_> blender-2.59-linux-glibc27-x86_64
<mimecar> cd blende....
<buzz_> ok
<buzz_> estoy dentro
<mimecar> ¿cómo se llama el ejecutable de blender?
<buzz_> blender
<buzz_> o blenderplayer
<buzz_> los ejecutables son los q tienen un icono como con tuercas??
<mimecar> el primero
<buzz_> ok
<buzz_> cd blender???
<buzz_> me dice
<mimecar> no
<buzz_> no es un directorio
<mimecar>  ./blender
<buzz_> jejeje
<buzz_> ok ok
<buzz_> no se puede ejecutar el fichero binario
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu has instalado?
<buzz_> 11.4
<mimecar> 32 bits o 64?
<buzz_> 32
<mimecar> pon el texto completo que te sale al lanzar blender
<cousteau> buzz_, pues te diré que te has bajado la versión para 64 bits
<buzz_> ~/Descargas/blender-2.59-linux-glibc27-x86_64$ ./blender
<buzz_> bash: ./blender: no se puede ejecutar el fichero binario
<buzz_> si
<buzz_> tienes razon
<buzz_> creo q lo pone
<buzz_> -x86_64
<buzz_> es eso???
<mimecar> esa versión no te sirve
<buzz_> ya ya
<buzz_> graciasd
<buzz_> gracias mimecar
<buzz_> ahora luego lo volverá a intentar gracias
<buzz_> tengo  marchar
 * jachavez recordando sobre POO
<Isaacec> buenas de nuevo estaba instalando xubuntu y se me ha reiniciado el ordenador
<Isaacec> decia que la grafica es nvidia y que xubuntu no me detecta software de terceros...
<mimecar> Isaacec: ¿ha finalizado la instalación?
<m4v> Isaacec: que placa es?
<Isaacec> es una placa gigabyte
<Isaacec> ha finalizado ahora esta actualizando
<Isaacec> 140 actualisaciones  a ver que pasa las esta instaladando de momento va fenomenal la verdad
<Isaacec> con xp ni el raton iva fluido xDDD  mierda de sys jejeje .  en ubuntu todo mas o menos bien aunque me costaba mucho habrir el google crome o cualquier explorador/programa pero esperando iba bien el problema real eran los videos que no se ven bien para nada, a trozos y muy pixelados
<Isaacec> hay que decir que la placa de video tiene como 12 años y 32 megas...
<Isaacec> si le pongo una grafica mejorara??
<Isaacec> esta acabando de instalar a ver como va ahora
<pimpam> buenas
<arielsanflo> buenas
<arielsanflo> tardes
<pimpam> tardes si , y aki casi que diriamos oscuras...
<javi--> hola. quisiera hacer un script muy sencillito para nautilus usando ffmpeg, pero mis conocimientos son muy limitados. una manita?
<vic> chicos existe la forma de instalar en ubuntu google docs y calendar para trabajar offline?
<mimecar> vic: el calendario se puede sincronizar con thunderbid
<mimecar> google docs puede trabajar offline,, pero no se lo que te funcionará
<morfeo> señores como hago para compartir archivos con windows?, ya instale samba, y desde antes que la instalara me aparecia ya la otra maquina de red, pero al querer ingresar me pide la clave y la ingreso pero no entro, la clave esta bien
<arielsanflo> boy a recomendar una aplicasion que encontre super para remplazar autocad
<arielsanflo> bueno no remplazar
<arielsanflo> se briscad
<arielsanflo> libiando y muy funcional
<arielsanflo> espero que a alguien le sirve
<debsan> arielsanflo, esa aplicación es gratis ?
<arielsanflo> hay dios
<arielsanflo> nop es pago
<arielsanflo> no me habia dado cuenta que tengo una trial
<arielsanflo> version
<arielsanflo> pero te cuento que bueno
<arielsanflo> y libiana aplicasion
<arielsanflo> pero como todo ya tiene crack y seriales en la red por moron
<arielsanflo> con decirte que mientras escribo consegui el kia
<arielsanflo> bueno pruebla solo son 96 megas de descraga
<m4v> !warez arielsanflo
<kubot> arielsanflo: Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #Ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
<debsan> Oops
<arielsanflo> por esto mismo utilizo linux ubuntu
<arielsanflo> para evira¡tar esos comentarios
<arielsanflo> jajajaaj
<arielsanflo> duele pero es cierto
<arielsanflo> el software libre es el futuro
<d4nd14z> :)
<arielsanflo> ademas esta desarollada por una comunidad de linuxeros
<arielsanflo> lee un poco
<arielsanflo> esta super
<arielsanflo> y tan liviano
<d4nd14z> Alguien ha instalado Oracle 11g sobre ubuntu ?
<d4nd14z> t
<d4nd14z> Alguien ?
<david_> sip yo...
<d4nd14z> Tenes algun procedimiento sobre como lo hiciste ?
<david_> escribí "sip yo..." y pulsé ENTER
<d4nd14z> y para eso necesitas procedimiento ?... muy bien estupido !!! Por lo menos eres dedicado !!!
<david_> monotarea un nucleo dos hemisferios...
<david_> alguien usa el programa Calibre y tiene algún truco que compartir?
<david_> yo estoy aprendiendo a usarlo, con un Sony Reader 650
<d4nd14z> http://www.techienote.com/2011/09/oracle-database-11g-r2-on-ubuntu-11-04.html
<david_> los libros y las fuentes de noticias las carga a la primera, sin problemas de ningún tipo en un ubuntu 11.04
<david_> chao chao me voy...
<morfeo> cual es el mejor editor de imagenes?
<m4v> gimp
<morfeo> jajaja aqui tambien XD
<morfeo> jajaja aqui tambien XD
<morfeo> ok lo instalare
<pochomon> buenas tardes
<pochomon> de nuevo yo! :D
<pochomon> me baje ubuntu 11.04 la iso para quemarla en un cd en blanco
<pochomon> pero cuando quiero quemarlo desde la 9.04 dice que no ahi disco
<pochomon> cuando en realidad ahi uno virgen
<morfeo_> alguien ha podido hacer que funcione el driver de la nvidia?
<pochomon> compañeros buenas
<pochomon> necesito de su ayuda y conocmiento
<pochomon> en estos momentos me encuentro en la version 9.04 de ubuntu
<pochomon> acabo de descargar la iso de ubuntu 11.04
<pochomon> la grabe en una carpeta en el escritorio quiero grabarla en un dvd pero no detecta la lectora el dvd
<pochomon> que estoy haciendo mal?
<morfeo_> pochomon: la lectora no te ve el disco?
<pochomon> no
<pochomon> estoy tratando de quemar una iso pero no me detecta el dvd virgen para poder hacerlo
<morfeo_> pero si metes un disco con informacion si lo detecta?
<cousteau> pochomon, el disco es soportado por tu grabadora? graba dvd? graba _esos_ dvd?
<pochomon> si probe un cd de musica
<pochomon> si
<pochomon> es un quemador
<cousteau> (hay dvd+r y dvd-r)
<cousteau> un cd no es un dvd
<cousteau> hay grabadoras de cd que leen dvd pero no graban dvd
<pochomon> claro son diferentes es un dvd -r
<pochomon> mmm
<pochomon> ya me metiste la duda
<noelia> Hola
<noelia> Buenas noches
<d4nd14z> hola Noelia :).
<pochomon> grr!!
<pochomon> es quemadro de cd
<pochomon> ya le coloque uno virgen
<pochomon> ya jale la imagen
<pochomon> pero no me da opcion de disco
<pochomon> me dice introdusca cd o dvd en blanco
<pochomon> alguna idea
<pochomon> que es lo que estoy haciendo mal?
<pochomon> buenas noches
<pochomon> alguien me puede ayudar con mi problema
<guampa> pochomon: proba con otro, ponele no se k3b
<noelia> Hola a todos
<noelia> Tengo un problema
<noelia> Acabo de comprar una placa base Asrock con Socket 775 para Intel Core 2 Duo y después de montarla, el monitor no me enciende
<carlos> hola
<carlos> necesito ayuda
<carlos> como podria entrar en la carpeta de steam
<carlos> esque lo instale con el wine y no se como acceder a donde esta instalado
<noelia> Me funciona el ventilador y todo, pero no me enciende el monitor
<debsan> carlos, en tu home, ~/.wine  buscá por allí
<carlos> de la grafica? o de la placa?
<carlos> mm e lelgado a users carlos
<carlos> pero no se donde esta no lo encuentro
<debsan> carlos, cd /home/carlos/.wine
<debsan> existe esa carpeta ?
 * d4nd14z se va.... 
<d4nd14z> Hasta luego a todos...
<arielsanflo> hasta pronto
#ubuntu-es 2012-09-24
<ElMaGo7> Hola ?
<bootes> que tal
<ElMaGo7> :)
<esteban320> hola, tengo un problema a medio terminar de pantalla negra y no puedo terminar de resolverlo solo. Necesito un empujoncito final!
<esteban320> paos a describirlo: teniendo ubuntu 12.04, instalé drivers libres para placa ATI radeon 5400. Al bootear como normal user, no tengo sistema gráfico. Si lo hago con el modo recuperación que entra logueado como root, le dpy startx y entra bien
<esteban320> el problema es similar al que reportan acá, pero no puedo aplicar la  misma solución o no se bien como hacerlo https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=109180
<esteban320> este es mi Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/VQyJQ6MH
<esteban320> hola, adonde puedo leer como reinstalar ubuntu 12.04 sobre la misma versión? ya tengo las particiones hechas
<esteban320> 12.04.01
<nmid00> clear
<Duende> hola gente de ubuntu resulta que hay un proceso el de las X que se come todo el procesador el nombre completo segun htop es /usr/bin/X :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten  procesador
<Duende> porqué X se come taaanto así el procesador??
<bootes> Duende: y que es el "lightdm'?
<Duende> bootes, no sé ... voy a buscar pues
<Duende> es un gestor de sesion para X
<bootes> si ya veo, juer supuestamente deberia ser ligero, sin embargo dices que consume mucha cpu? es eso?
<Duende> http://i.imgur.com/Tfib5.png si pille
<Armejias> Buenas noches, alguien sabe como resolver un problema con sonido 5.1 en Canaima 3.0?
<Armejias> Buenas noches, alguien sabe como resolver un problema con sonido 5.1 en Canaima 3.0?
<xangua> ni siquiera está basada en ubuntu :/ http://canaima.softwarelibre.gob.ve/Soporte
<Armejias> :S. Dios mio, que horror el mio :S. Mil disculpas.
<nmid00> jajjaajajjajajajajjajajajaj
<nmid00> xangua tanpoco te pongas asi!!!!!
<nmid00> jajajajaajaja
<nmid00> canaima es para Todos y Todas
<nmid00> jajajajajajajajajaja
<nmid00> que ij*** d*** p****+
<nmid00> ma hace recorar ha alguien
<DeeLL> hola, una vez me dieron dos comandos que me permitían copiar una imagen ISO de ubuntu 12.04 a un pendrive de 2GB, esos comandos los perdí, alguno me los podría facilitar? soy nuevo en ubuntu
<xangua> DeeLL: puedes crear un live usb con Unetbootin (disponible para linux y windows)
<DeeLL> u.u es que estoy desde backtrack live cd
<DeeLL> un user de aca me dio dos comandos que puse en la consola
<DeeLL> y no los guardé
<DeeLL> era algo super rapido
<DeeLL> En backtrack no puedo instalar nada
<DeeLL> ni siquiera un grabador de dvd, por eso lo tuve que pasar al pendrive
<DeeLL> dd if=XXX.iso of=/dev/sdX ese eraa
<Duende> u DeeLL en el historial de la consola? con la flecha hacia arriba? o fue en otra sesion??
<Duende> ahhhhh
<DeeLL> fue en otra sesion de live cd
<Duende> y con eso entonces lo que hay en una iso se copia a una USB ??
<DeeLL> claro, lo que hay en una iso se convierte en un cd usb
<DeeLL> y despues solo se inserta el pendrive y lo pesca como un cd live
<DeeLL> tengo una duda, al intentar instalar ubuntu en mi disco externo de 250 GB, me aparece un error cuando está creando sistema de archivos ext4
<DeeLL> dice que no se pueden crear sistema de archivos ext4, eso puede ser por ser un disco USB ?
<Duende> que version de ubuntu DeeLL ??
<DeeLL> 12.04
<DeeLL> hay mas versiones que me puedan servir? necesito el ubuntu que sea, la idea es que me funcione el centro de aplicaciones
<DeeLL> porque no se comandos
<DeeLL> al menos backtrack pude instalarlo en el disco externo, pero ubuntu no se puede
<DeeLL> quisiera probar debian pero esa distro no me trae ni para activar wifi
<Duende> ok ... bueno un amigo mio tiene ubuntu instalado en un DD portable, o uSB como le dice ud, él tiene 10.04 pero no sé exactamente que sietema de archivos, si no lo djea con ext4 usar ext3
<DeeLL> el backtrack usa ext3
<DeeLL> parece que el disco no soporta ext4
<DeeLL> eso puede ser
<Duende> Debian es bacana pero hay que armarse de paciencia pues para dejarlo como uno quiere, o al menos eso me pasa a mi
<Duende> puede ser DeeLL
<DeeLL> ah... y existe alguna distro sencilla deribada de ubuntu que no pese mas de 2gb para ponerla en mi pendrive ?
<DeeLL> que traiga el centro de aplicaciones llegar e instalarlas
<DeeLL> aca me recomendaron una pero no recuerdo cual
<DeeLL> open souce
<DeeLL> source
<DeeLL> y kubuntu
<DeeLL> ya sé lo que puede estar pasando, mi laptop es de 64
<DeeLL> y bajé el ubuntu de 64
<DeeLL> pero tal vez el disco no soporta ese tipo, solo 32 :s
<DeeLL> aunque intenté ponerle un xp de 32 antiguo, y tampoco me deja meterlo al hdd
<DeeLL> entraré por ubuntu, gracias
<Novato-ubuntu> que iso sencilla me recomiendan bajar, que traiga de todo lo que es aplicaciones normales
<Novato-ubuntu> que no pese mas de 2gb
<xangua> Lubuntu es el sabor más ligero de ubuntu Novato-ubuntu , y si piensas usar ese usb para algo más que instalar...como un 'escritorio portatil' o algo así de una vez vas consiguiendo una memoria de 4GB mínimo, son muy baratas hoy en día
<xangua> he visto de 8GB a 20 dólares equivalentes
<Novato-ubuntu> solo quiero la ISO, Para instalarla en mi hdd externo, ya que en backtrack no hay grabador de dvd
<xangua> !lubuntu
<kubot> Lubuntu es Ubuntu con !LXDE en lugar de !GNOME como entorno de escritorio, lo que lo hace muy ligero. Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - Soporte en #lubuntu-es o #ubuntu-es
<Novato-ubuntu> en el live cd de ubuntu tengo grabador, pero la perdí por error y tendría que hacerla de nuevo
<xangua> Ubuntu cabe perfectamente en una memoria de 2GB si solo la vas a usar para instalar
<Novato-ubuntu> tengo un buen laptop, para soportar uno o muchos sistemas, el tema es que no me corren los sistemas en mi hdd externo
<Novato-ubuntu> porque me dice error al crear sistema de archivos ext4
<Novato-ubuntu> leyendo los consejos de google me encontré con esto...
<Novato-ubuntu> te comento, que el problema lo debes tener en tu hardware o la imagen
<Novato-ubuntu> que estas usando, ya que he usado un mismo pendrive (version RC) para
<Novato-ubuntu> el installfest y la instalacion de 10.04 en una exomate..
<Novato-ubuntu> te recomiendo, que vuelvas a generar el pendrive, o instales desde un cd...
<Novato-ubuntu> voy a generar el pendrive nuevamente, aunque otra vez olvidé el comando para hacerlo, y solo tengo el link de la ISO
<Novato-ubuntu> tal vez si grabo la ISO a un cd, me podrá funcionar, pero para grabarla a un cd tengo que entrar al live cd de ubuntu
<Novato-ubuntu> y para entrar al live cd de ubuntu debo bajar la iso de ubuntu desde backtrack, jojo.
<Novato-ubuntu> qué formato debe tener un pendrive normal ?
<Novato-ubuntu> lo quiero formatear
<Duende> Novato-ubuntu, no lo de 32 y 64 es independiente del disco
<Novato-ubuntu> eso leía recién
<Novato-ubuntu> creo que mi problema es error del live cd usb
<Novato-ubuntu> porque backtrack se instala bien
<Duende> formato ... para el pendrive fat32
<Duende> bueno ... pero entonces Novato-ubuntu qué va a hacer jajajajaj
<Novato-ubuntu> ahora estoy bajando nuevamente el ubuntu 12.04 ... desde backtrack...
<Novato-ubuntu> cuando descargue lo voy a poner en el pendrive con el comando dd, creando el booteable...
<Novato-ubuntu> con el pendrive me voy a meter a probar ubuntu, y desde el mismo ubuntu voy a grabar la ISO  a un DVD
<Novato-ubuntu> si es que me cabe en el live cd
<Novato-ubuntu> porque no tiene mucho espacio virtual como backtrack
<Novato-ubuntu> backtrack es capaz de almacenarme mas de 4gb sin tener discos
<Novato-ubuntu> pero no trae grabador de cd y es imposible instalar uno
<Novato-ubuntu> por ejemplo el brasero..
<Novato-ubuntu> .1.8-1ubuntu1_i386.deb  Could not resolve 'archive.offensive-security.com'
<Novato-ubuntu> Failed to fetch http://archive.offensive-security.com/pool/main/b/brasero/brasero_0.8.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb  Could not resolve 'archive.offensive-security.com'
<Novato-ubuntu> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Novato-ubuntu> root@bt:~#
<Novato-ubuntu> un montón de errores como ese
<Novato-ubuntu> nada funciona :/
<Duende> yaaa....
<Duende> bueno Novato-ubuntu
<Novato-ubuntu> si tan solo pudiera instalar un grabador de cd
<Novato-ubuntu> me evitaría los problemas
<Novato-ubuntu> esto es una pesadilla, llevo 3 semanas intentando tener un S.O
<Duende> jejejej que horror claaaaro
<Duende> pere ...
<Duende> me dice que le salen esos errores de arriba en backtrack  ?
<Novato-ubuntu> asi es
<Duende> cómo está haciendo para instalar brasero por ejemplo?? ..
<Novato-ubuntu> apt-get install brasero
<Novato-ubuntu> lo mismo que en ubuntu hago, y funciona
<Novato-ubuntu> tampoco me funciona el apt-get update
<Duende> ok ... pere miro algo
<Novato-ubuntu> :/
<Novato-ubuntu> mira
<Novato-ubuntu> root@bt:~# apt-get update
<Novato-ubuntu> Err http://archive.offensive-security.com pwnsauce Release.gpg
<Novato-ubuntu>   Could not resolve 'archive.offensive-security.com'
<Novato-ubuntu> Reading package lists... Done
<Novato-ubuntu> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.offensive-security.com/dists/pwnsauce/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'archive.offensive-security.com'
<Duende> por qué?? ...
<Duende> humm ...
<Duende> si en ubuntu ... pero como backtrack es de otra rama de linux
<Duende> los comandos no necesariamente son los mismos
<Duende> que version de backtrack tiene Novato-ubuntu
<Duende> ??
<Novato-ubuntu> backtrack 4
<Novato-ubuntu> la antigua
<Novato-ubuntu> no he podido actualizar a la 5, porque no tengo grabador y ningun pendrive mayor a 2 gb
<Novato-ubuntu> Fallo el intento de montar un sistema de ficheros de tipo ext4 en SCSI1 (0,0,0) particion 1 (sda) sobre /."
<Novato-ubuntu> ese es el error que aparece al instalar ubuntu desde el liveusb
<Duende> bueno lo de instalar programas en backtrack ... si parece que es un cuento
<Novato-ubuntu> :/
<Duende> tal vez la version que tiene no soporta ext4
<Novato-ubuntu> recuerdas el comando que puse hace unos minutos?
<Novato-ubuntu> el dd
<Novato-ubuntu> reinicié el laptop
<Novato-ubuntu> lo necesito porque ya bajé la ISO de ubuntu
<Novato-ubuntu> intentaré crear nuevamente el pendrive booteable
<Novato-ubuntu> puse un comando hace unos momentos
<Duende> siga su plan de bajar el 12.04 desde backtrack, pasarla al USB con el comando ese, y una vez en ubuntu quemar el ISO de ubuntu
<Novato-ubuntu> Si, me falta el comando ese
<Duende> ajap ...
<Novato-ubuntu> lo perdí otra vez
<Duende> no tiene el comando, yo lo guardé
<Duende>  USB dd if=XXX.iso of=/dev/sdX
<Duende> eso fue lo que ud escribió
<Novato-ubuntu> gracias
<Novato-ubuntu> creo que ese es
<Duende> sin el usb
<Duende> dd if=XXX.iso of=/dev/sdX
<Novato-ubuntu> lo probaré, ya formatié el pendrive a fat32
<Duende> hagale a ver ...
<Novato-ubuntu> creo que empezó a cargar...
<Novato-ubuntu> al parecer es el comando correcto
<Novato-ubuntu> dd if=ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sda
<Novato-ubuntu> el problema debe ser el pendrive que no permite crear los ficheros ext4 en el hdd externo
<Novato-ubuntu> debe tener poca potencia para instalarle el sistema al disco
<Novato-ubuntu> funcionó !
<Novato-ubuntu> root@bt:~# dd if=ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sda
<Novato-ubuntu> 1421912+0 records in
<Novato-ubuntu> 1421912+0 records out
<Novato-ubuntu> 728018944 bytes (728 MB) copied, 225.372 s, 3.2 MB/s
<Novato-ubuntu> root@bt:~#
<Duende> oooook
<Novato-ubuntu> raramente no puedo particionar mi hdd externo en ext4 desde livecd de ubuntu usb...
<Novato-ubuntu> tal vez si logro ponerlo en el cd, podre hacerlo, estoy bajando la iso desde ubuntu esta vez
<mrojas6996> Buenos dias desde venezuela
<mrojas6996> no se si alguien se acuerde de mi, jejej, estaba con xubuntu pero XFCE me estaba partiendo la existencia, porque definitivamente, cambio mucho desde la version 7.10
<mrojas6996> asi que volvi a LXDE, ahora tengo una preguntica, como soy una persona amante de la nostalgia (?) me dediqué a darle un look a mi escritorio LXDE al mejor Windows 98 Style, le puse redmond y unos iconos pero me gustaria que me ayudasen a reducirles el tamaño a los iconos de escritorio
<zudo> https://www.google.es/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ie=UTF-8&ion=1#hl=es&gs_nf=1&tok=EscaXFCeIYNvsLIbvoAWcw&cp=14&gs_id=c&xhr=t&q=lxde+desktop+icon+size&pf=p&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&oq=lxde+size+icon&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.&fp=c564263909660d8c&biw=1366&bih=679&ion=1
<mrojas6996> tengo problemillas con google :/
<mrojas6996> me funciona como la propia tortuga porque estoy subiendo un archivo de 1 GB a un servidor de internet y por lo tanto consume banda
<zudo> I can help you with part of this. Right click the desktop --> desktop settings --> display tab will allow you to change your icon size. If you click the general tab you will see a box "open files with single click". I have that one checked so I don't have to right click and open.
<mrojas6996> Oh, sorry i don't know that you speaking english
<zudo> I dont speak english, only copy/paste XD sorry
<mrojas6996> ajajaj, ok
<mrojas6996> cambie el tamaño a 36x36
<zudo> ok XD
<mrojas6996> parece que ahora si tiene el tamaño adecuado
<mrojas6996> aunque ahora hay que batallar porque el 32x32 y 36x36 on tamaños cheveres :/
<mrojas6996> igual gracias xD
<zudo> imagino que en algún lugar se guardara una plantilla con el valor base, quizas te interese más
<zudo> aplicar tamaño directamente a todos los iconos que no eso, es buscar un poco más
<zudo> mrojas6996, que tal el trabajo de sysadmin por tu tierra?
<mrojas6996> sysadmin? supongo que bien
<mrojas6996> soy medio novato en este mundo
<zudo> me estoy pensando saltar pronto el charco
<mrojas6996> zudo que version de ubuntu utilizas?
<mrojas6996> o que distribucion debian/linux?
<zudo> yo soy mas de archlinux, pero los usuarios para los que trabajo usan ubuntu así que todas
<zudo> yo se usar linux, luego el sabor que le quieras dar, ya lo hago con polvitos y plantillas XD
<mrojas6996> ajajaj
<mrojas6996> y que tal es linux sin servidores X ni entornos graficos
<mrojas6996> a mi me da miedo :P
<mrojas6996> perdon, era una pregunta pero me salte sin querer el signo de interrogación
<zudo> menos problemas, lleva más tiempo testado que los nuevos desktops, pero weno se toca de todo un poco XD
<mrojas6996> como hace uno para meterse a internet desde ahi?, porque si bien se utilizar apt para instalar paquetes, pero no logro saber como uno procesa documentos, envia por correo, y muchas cosas desde el terminal
<mrojas6996> al menos, recuerdo cuando nosotros lo hacíamos desde MSDOS con programas arcaicos y raramente sencillos para hacer documentos e imprimirlo en la impre matricial
<mrojas6996> pero desde el terminal dicen que se hacen maravillas como eso de navegar en internet y enviar esos docs por correo desde el terminal
<mrojas6996> al menos eso me han dicho
<zudo> como desktop es una mierda, las funcionalidades actuales son inigualables, pero se puede hacer todo. todo lo que usas en el desktop son frontend y gui,  solo es una forma grafica para que el usuario no tenga que aprender a usas las herramientas base.
<zudo> yo no lo recomiendo, pero si es bueno saberlo
<mrojas6996> o sea, no recomiendas el uso de terminal como desktop?
<zudo> no creo que hoy en día nadie lo haga XD
<mrojas6996> ajajaj
<mrojas6996> en mi pais cuando ejercieron el programa de educacion con canaima 2.0 y 3 todos aprendieron a usar gnome
<mrojas6996> apuesto a que ninguno de ellos sabe que existen opciones ligeras para que los mini-PC vuelen con todo, como LXDE :.3
<mrojas6996> aunque la version que mas estabilidad me ha dado, raramente, es lubuntu 12.04
<zudo> mi empresa tiene un acuerdo con canaima creo
<zudo> hace poco estuvieron por allí y se cerro no se que acuerdo,
<mrojas6996> canaima es un sistema bastante bueno la verdad, no hay que negarlo, pero la version 3 quito muchas cosas bonitas como los fondos chocolatosos
<mrojas6996> para ser hecho por el gobierno, es bastante bueno, lo que no me gusta es que le meten codigo para que solo los toquen los "expertos"
<mrojas6996> aunque las versiones comerciales no lo implementan, solo las computadoras de empresas nacionalizadas y las escolares que entregan
<zudo> si se tiene acceso local, poca seguridad puede quedar XD
<mrojas6996> bueno es verdad, aunque uno tambien aprende y asi como uno mismo jode la PC la arregla jajaj
<mrojas6996> lo digo por experiencia propia, he jodido incontables veces mi PC
<mrojas6996> lo que siempre me ha dado miedo es cuando se jode linux y no carga el entorno X :P
<Colo_ar> buen dia
<Colo_ar> mrojas6996: para eso sria el buen uso de tty
<mrojas6996> el tty lo conozco, es igual que terminal, pero olvide decir que hablaba de cuando eran aquellos dias con Xubuntu 7.10 y ubuntu 9.04
<mrojas6996> hoy dia ya lo arreglo todo con startx
<Colo_ar> claro
<mrojas6996> poco a poco voy aprendiendo cosas nuevas, pero faciles a la vez ya que aun no me separo del mundo de ciertos sistemas operativos de codigo cerrado jocosos cuyos nombre$ no mencionarwe
<mrojas6996> todo si la tonta impresora dejara de darme problemas
<mrojas6996> y hablando de eso, estuve probando y mas bien mejoraron el soporte para impresoras viejas y cables adaptadores
<mrojas6996> en la version 12.04
<mrojas6996> estoy seguro que para el año que viene, los bugs se corregiran
<mrojas6996> por cierto, una cosa curiosa: desde ciertos sistemas las actualizaciones automaticas añadian nuevas mejoras y caracteristicas, pero hasta la fecha, en guin2 nunca he visto ninguna mejora por las actualizaciones ni funciones nuevas
<mrojas6996> en linux se ven cuando uno actualiza a una version nuevga
<mrojas6996> *nueva
<mrojas6996> que por cierto, no se porque se hace problematico
<mrojas6996> hay veces en que cosas que funcionaban dejan de funciona
<mrojas6996> r
<PIK_DAS_GALAXIA> hola buenos dias
<chilicuil> buenos dias ELETRONICO_HW
<ELETRONICO_HW> alguien me podria orientar sobre pq no tengo acceso desde mi red local a la pagina web del server?
<aguitel> leer esto:http://www.muylinux.com/2012/09/24/mark-shuttleworth-explica-la-sospechosa-relacion-del-nuevo-unity-con-amazon/
<aguitel> en conclusion ,ubuntu esta perdiendo el gustito original y hay que ir migrando ......
<aguitel> por algo sera que mint esta subiendo escalones de acuerdo a distrowatch.com
<JoseAntonio> Buenos días, alguien me puede ayudar?
<JoseAntonio> E: No se pudieron corregir los problemas, usted ha retenido paquetes rotos.
<JoseAntonio> Como elimino esos paquetes rotos
<anxel> hola buenas
<anxel> : )
<anxel> estoy teniendo unos problemas con las librerias de sonido fmod
<anxel> alguien me puede ayudar?
<NapsZero> Buenas, soy nuevo en el uso del y me preguntaba que se puede hacer con este sistema de mensajeria
<anxel> que es del?
<NapsZero> del chatzilla
<anxel> amm
<NapsZero> que se me ha pirado jajaja
<anxel> no lo uso, el chatzilla
<anxel> lo estas usando ahora? es un program de mensajeria irc?
<NapsZero> eso he leido
<NapsZero> como el trillian
<anxel> lo conozco de haberlo escuchado pero no lo he usado nunca, lo siento
<NapsZero> ok no psa nada
<eliecer> Buenos dias
<eliecer> alguien q apoye con un problema de impresion....
<eliecer> kubuntu 12.04
<eliecer> impresora HP M1319 MF
<Inframundo> eliecer  esto es ubuntu nu kubuntu ;)
<eliecer> perdon
<eliecer> correcto
<eliecer> ubuntu 12.04
<Inframundo> eliecer  no hay porque.. ;)
<eliecer> me puedes apoyar con este problema..
<eliecer> ?
<Inframundo> eliecer  un seg
<Inframundo> eliecer  HP M1319 MF <------- o HP M1319 MFP ?
<eliecer> M1319 f MFP
<eliecer> asi esta marcado el modelo en el equipo
<eliecer> Hola Inframundo sigues alli?=
<Inframundo> eliecer  sigo aca por?
<eliecer> te pase el modelo de la impresora
<eliecer> lo viste?
<eliecer> M1319 f MFP
<eliecer> cada vez q mando la pagina de impresion, para verificar q logre la conexion de forma exitosa....
<eliecer> tngo un crash con la seguient aplicacion..
<eliecer> KNetAttach
<Inframundo> eliecer  hp_laserjet_m1319f_mfp <------- multifuncion
<eliecer> correcto
<Inframundo> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/laserjet/hp_laserjet_m1319f_mfp.html
<Inframundo> eliecer  ahi tenes el driver y por si acaso tenes los soft libres que soporta  (:))
<eliecer> los soft no los tengo
<eliecer> pero en relacion al crash con la aplicacion esa KNETAttach?
<eliecer> xq tengo ese error?
<eliecer> inframundo estas alli?
<Inframundo> eliecer  si estoy. pero tambien tengo mis inconvenientes.. y trato de intentar solucionarlos!
<eliecer> disculpa...
<eliecer> pense q eras moderador del canal....
<eliecer> gracias x la ayuda de igual forma..
<Inframundo> eliecer  xangua  talves pueda ayudarte un rato.. sino ta ocupado
<eliecer> graxx x el dato...
<Inframundo> eliecer  caigase :D
<eliecer> inframundo
<eliecer> no logre imprimir
<Inframundo> eliecer  que error te tira?
<Inframundo> cuando kiere imprimir?
<eliecer> en la ventana de estado de impresion del documento
<eliecer> el trabajo de impresion se marca Estado= Detenido
<eliecer> no me arroja ningun error
<eliecer> antes de instalar el controlador q me pasaste
<eliecer> cuando mandaba a imprimir la pagina de test
<eliecer> la aplicacion KNETAttach
<eliecer> se cerraba.... ahora mande la pag de test y no me envio errores...
<eliecer> :S
<Inframundo> eliecer  vamos evolucionando
<Inframundo> :D
<Inframundo> eliecer  que talco :D
<eliecer> mm.. disculpa inframundo...
<eliecer> no te entendi?
<eliecer> q talcO?
<Inframundo> eliecer  naaa es una forma de decir..
<Inframundo> vamos mejorando!!!
<eliecer> ah OK
<Inframundo> eliecer  tan mal no estamos.. ahora quedo a medio andar..  (:))
<eliecer> parece ser
<eliecer> no se porque no puedo imprimir...
<eliecer> me marca como trabajo detenido!!
<Inframundo> eliecer  aver reiniciaste supongo
<eliecer> sip
<eliecer> q puedo hacer'
<eliecer> ?
<qarl> Buenas tardes
<qarl> Ayer instalé Ubuntu 12.04 en mi ASUS K55A
<qarl> y no me funciona el botón derecho del touchpad
<qarl> nadie sabe como arreglarlo?
<MrTulias> Buenas. Cuando abro un archivo html o similar en el navegador... ¿Lo veo sólo yo o podría verlo cualquiera?
<aguitel> MrTulias, donde esta ese archivo
<MrTulias> en mi ebook
<aguitel> entonces lo ves solo vos
<MrTulias> o los que me salen con algún reporte de error
<MrTulias> Otra duda. Mi procesador es un amd sempron si40. Al ejecutar arch me pone i686. (tengo instalado la iso x86 alternate). ¿Debería instalar alguna iso de amd o la arquitectura es la misma?
<Inframundo> Guest3285 viejo amigo
<eliecer> Hola Mimecar
<mimecar> hola
<eliecer> como estas?
<Inframundo> mimecar  aca vino mi amigo!
<Inframundo> ;)
<eliecer> mimecar... recuerdas el detalle q te comente ayer sobre mi problema de impresion?
<eliecer> reinstalando el kubuntu-desktop.. aun no logre imprimier
<mimecar> ok
<eliecer> en la mañana conversaba con inframundo.. y me aconsejo instalar
<eliecer> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/laserjet/hp_laserjet_m1319f_mfp.html
<eliecer> esto... y tampoco resulto..!
<mimecar> hplip está en los repositorios
<eliecer> de hecho visualice xq en el proceso de instalacion
<eliecer> me pregunto si queria reinstalar, sobreescribir o dejar
<MASTERPIECE> hola a todos
<MASTERPIECE> puedo jugar euro  truck simulator en ubuntu
<MASTERPIECE> ?
<MASTERPIECE> eooo?
<eliecer> mimecar
<eliecer> estas x alli compañero?
<eliecer> alguien q pueda ayudar con un problema de config de impresora compartida en red via samba....
<lobo_d_b> donde está el forces ?
<Adimus> Saludos
#ubuntu-es 2012-09-25
<Souchiro> weno, hasta mañana
<Novato-ubuntu> "fallo la creación del sistema de ficheros ext4 en la partición #1 de sci1 (0, 0,0) (sda)"
<Novato-ubuntu> alguien sabe sobre ese error
<seth69> Hola, como puedo crear directorios y subir archivos con un usuario de vsftpd?
<seth69> hola?
<seth69> aisss
<Guest74094> cuál es la diferencia entre backtrack r1, r2, r3
<Guest74094> gnome y kde
<seth69> como doy ciertos permisos sobre una carpeta y sus hijas para distintos usuarios
<seth69> mas o menos lo he conseguio
<Pierrot> Hola mundo, alguien me puede decir que hace la opcion touch
<Pierrot> por favor ;O;
<qarl> Buenos días
<qarl> Tengo un portatil ASUS y el botón derecho de mi touchpad no funciona
<qarl> Ya he buscado por Google y no he encontrado nada que me soluciones
<Tiffon> nas
<mrojas6996> hola, no se quienes se acuerden de mi aun, soy mrojas6996 tuve problemas con mi impresora matricial con cable adaptador USB-Centronics, podria decir que he encontrado la solución
<mrojas6996> lo que hay que hacer es, desde CUPS, seleccionar un controlador compatible con impresoras genericas ESC/P el problema es que imprime muy feo a pocos dpi y cuando hay muchos dpi imprime en negritas
<Solar755> hol
<Solar755> a
<chilicuil> hola Solar755 o/
<Solar755> alguno configuro alguna vez iproute para poder conectar 3 redes con balanceo de carga para tolerancia a fallos
<chilicuil> yo nop
<mefistofeles> buensa o/
<mefistofeles> buenas*
<mefistofeles> mi barra del lado izquierdo de unity está vacía, alguna idea por qué pudo pasar o cómo restaurarla?
<SergioMeneses> mefistofeles, haz probado reiniciando unity?
<mefistofeles> hey SergioMeneses o/
<mefistofeles> SergioMeneses: si claro
<mefistofeles> ya he probado eso
<SergioMeneses> y nada?
<mefistofeles> nada
<SergioMeneses> no te aparece ningun icono, ni el del dash?
<mefistofeles> SergioMeneses: sólo veo medio ícono del nautilus, ya paso screenshot
<SergioMeneses> mefistofeles, antes funcionaba bien y ahora no?
<mefistofeles> SergioMeneses: http://i.imgur.com/WNcbG.png
<SergioMeneses> mefistofeles, prueba con: unity –reset-icons
<mefistofeles> SergioMeneses: si, lo que pasa es que es un ubuntu raro, es de una sala de cómputo de la universidad, entonces se le han modificado varias cosas ... pero antes funcionaba bien
<SergioMeneses> esto deberia resetear los iconos
<mefistofeles> SergioMeneses: voy a probar
<SergioMeneses> ok
<mefistofeles> igual a casi nadie le gusta unity jeje, entonces le acabo de instalar la sesión fallback de gnome
<mefistofeles> compiz (core) - Warn: unhandled ConfigureNotify on 0x3c0014d!
<mefistofeles> compiz (core) - Warn: this should never happen. you shouldprobably file a bug about this.
<mefistofeles> xD
<mefistofeles> y sigue igual
<SergioMeneses> mefistofeles, dele ahora: unity –reset
<SergioMeneses> y deberia funcionar
<mefistofeles> aja
<mefistofeles> ya veo el error
<mefistofeles> file:///usr/share/icons/unity-icon-theme/places/svg/category-available.svg: Error al abrir el archivo: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<mefistofeles> (por alguna razón)
<SergioMeneses> mefistofeles, mmmm
<mefistofeles> SergioMeneses: ya vengo
<SergioMeneses> mefistofeles, si tiene el compiz activo hagalo por hay http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2012/07/restaurar-gnome-compiz-y-unity-en.html
<mefistofeles> SergioMeneses: bueno, aunque el gnome-session-fallback funciona bien
<mefistofeles> creo que lo voy a dejar así, y dejar esa sessión de gnome por defecto
<mefistofeles> SergioMeneses: a propósito, es un 11.10
<SergioMeneses> mefistofeles, con razon
<itxshell> Buen Dìa
<SergioMeneses> deberia actualizarlo para reemplazar los iconos
<SergioMeneses> o volverlos a copiar
<SergioMeneses> bueno regreso al trabajo
<SergioMeneses> itxshell, \o
<SergioMeneses> mefistofeles, no anda en dev-co
<itxshell> salu2 SergioMeneses
<mefistofeles> SergioMeneses: hace mucho que me banearon de allá jaja
<mefistofeles> SergioMeneses: el nebiros
<SergioMeneses> mefistofeles, lo banearon!!!
<mefistofeles> SergioMeneses: es que actualizarlo es un camello porque son 20 máquinas
<mefistofeles> SergioMeneses: gracias por la ayuda
<SergioMeneses> mefistofeles, cual camello...
<SergioMeneses> gestor de actualizaciones y te vas a tomar un cafe
<mefistofeles> no
<mefistofeles> ya hice la prueba con uno y todo se va al carajo
<SergioMeneses> mefistofeles, nebiros dice q no te ha baneado
<SergioMeneses> xD
<mefistofeles> el NIS es incompatible por alguna razón
<mefistofeles> SergioMeneses: es mentira jaja
<mefistofeles> 10:09 -!- Cannot join to channel #dev-co (You are banned)
<SergioMeneses> mefistofeles, jajaja
<mefistofeles> tal vez no se acuerda, fue hace bastante
<SergioMeneses> mefistofeles, no hay lio entonces xD
<SergioMeneses> estamos halando
<SergioMeneses> hablando
<mefistofeles> listo
<mefistofeles> se cuida
<eliecer> buenos dias...!comunidad
<eliecer> alguien para apoyar con un problema de impresora en windows compartida con samba
<atotclic_> eliecer: comparte la impresora por red
<atotclic_> la impresora le das una ip y puerto es donde se tiene que conectar
<eliecer> la impresora la tengo en una maquina con win 7
<eliecer> y el detalle es q mi lap con ubuntu la veo con el samba
<maestrolinux> eliecer: que es lo que queres hacer
<maestrolinux> la impresora esta en win o linux
<eliecer> pero cuando intento imprimir la pag de test.... no imprimir
<eliecer> en la lista de trabajo de la impre me sale DETENIDO
<eliecer> lo q deseo hacer es poder imprimir desde mi lap con ubuntu 12.04
<maestrolinux> ok esta en win que win tenes
<eliecer> usando esa impresora q la tengo compartida en la desktop con win 7
<eliecer> win 7
<maestrolinux> ponele a win 7 que no comparta con clave
<maestrolinux> sino no anda
<maestrolinux> busca en google esta lleno de info sobre el tema
<eliecer> he buscado
<eliecer> y no veo la solucion
<maestrolinux> http://loquitoslack.blogspot.com.ar/2011/09/imprimir-desde-linux-ubuntu-windows-7.html
<maestrolinux> sino hace al reves ponela en ubuntu y listo .. win la toma asi nomas
<eliecer> dejame ver
<oPen_syLar> Exio: :*
<eliecer> lo q pasa q la impresora es para el area de trabajo
<eliecer> en mi puesto de no tengo espacio para ubicarla
<maestrolinux> bue segui el tuto cualquier cosa volve a pregunta
<eliecer> si dejame ver.. haber q logro
<eliecer> gracias maestrolinux por la info
<maestrolinux> ;)
<buenaventura> toda modestia el nick de maestrolinux
<mefistofeles> buenaventura: y de maestro no tiene nada xD
<eliecer> maestrolinux
<maestrolinux> eliecer:
<eliecer> compañero...
<eliecer> nada...
<eliecer> lei el tuto.. es exactamente lo q he estado haciendo
<eliecer> como te comento.. cuando mando el print test... en la ventana de estado de impresio
<maestrolinux> que impresora es poray no esta soportada
<eliecer> el trabajo se me marca como estado : DETENIDO
<eliecer> HP M1319F mfp
<eliecer> me parece q es algo con los drivers...
<eliecer> yo logre imprimir cuando recien instale el mi SO ubunt 12.04
<eliecer> pero ahora no logro....
<maestrolinux> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/leavinghp?url=http%3A%2F%2Fhplipopensource.com&desc=http%3A%2F%2Fhplipopensource.com&lc=en&cc=us
<maestrolinux> aca tenes
<eliecer_> el hplip
<eliecer_> ayer lo instale y tampoco resulto
<maestrolinux> como dice aca http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html
<xangua> hplip ya viene instalado en ubuntu
<eliecer__> sip
<eliecer__> tambien me comentaron eso q el hplip esta en los repos..
<eliecer__> pero lo instale tal cual sale en el tuto q comentas...
<maestrolinux> a ver
<maestrolinux> porque no lo ves por cups
<maestrolinux> pone en el navegador 127.0.0.1:631
<maestrolinux> anda a la pestaña administracion
<eliecer__> sip
<eliecer__> estoy
<eliecer__> ya estoy en adm
<maestrolinux> y en el boton donde dice -> encontrar nuevas impresoras
<eliecer__> aja
<eliecer__> le di click al boton
<eliecer__> y me dice: NO SE ENCUETRAN IMPRESORAS
<maestrolinux> y en añadir impresora
<Pierrot> alguien D: a usado apache con mercurial?
<eliecer__> OK
<eliecer__> borro la q agregue y no funciona...?
<eliecer__> para añadirla nuevamente???
<maestrolinux> si
<maestrolinux> mejor
<eliecer__> ok
<eliecer__> mira esto,:
<eliecer__> parado
<eliecer__> "/usr/lib/cups/filter/hpcups failed"
<eliecer__> esta en la columna estatus de la impresora......
<eliecer__> creo q es eso el problema....
<eliecer__> hpcups failed....
<maestrolinux> borrala y trata poner el hplip de los repositorios
<maestrolinux> originales
<eliecer__> borro la impre...bien
<eliecer__> como coloco el hplip de los repos?
<maestrolinux> igualmente tenes que añadir impresora de red por samba
<maestrolinux> si
<maestrolinux> ponelos
<eliecer__> ya borre la impre
<maestrolinux> eliecer esa impresora soporta red
<eliecer__> si....
<eliecer__> como te comente
<maestrolinux> ahh por wifi??
<eliecer__> recien instale el SO....
<eliecer__> la añadi a mi ubuntu
<eliecer__> probe e imprimio
<eliecer__> luego... quizas instalando aplicaciones
<eliecer__> algo hice mal
<eliecer__> q ahora no logro imprimir
<eliecer__> ya la borre...
<maestrolinux> pero esta conectada por wifi /red o por usb a un win
<eliecer__> usb a win 7
<GridCube> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<eliecer__> y compartida mediante el grupo de trabajo...
<eliecer__> copiado kubot.......
<maestrolinux> eliecer anda al canal de #cinelerra-es
<ELETRONICO_HW> Hola buenas tardes
<ELETRONICO_HW> Hola una consulta : existe algun administrador de squid para ubuntu entorno web ?
<maestrolinux> ELETRONICO_HW: si
<buenaventura> ELETRONICO_HW: webmin
<buenaventura> creo..
<maestrolinux> si ese
<ELETRONICO_HW> mmm
<ELETRONICO_HW> maestrolinux: lo q pasa q quiero controlar el ancho de banda de 1 pc ....
<ELETRONICO_HW> pero no se nada sobre squid
<maestrolinux> ahh eso con iptables
<ELETRONICO_HW> me servira webmin?
<maestrolinux> no
<ELETRONICO_HW> necesito algo amigable pq no soy experto en linux
<ELETRONICO_HW> :$
<maestrolinux> mmm vas muerto
<buenaventura> ELETRONICO_HW: si es algo hogareño, mejor configurar el qos en tu router si es que tienes
<ELETRONICO_HW> si, es algo casero
<guampa> ELETRONICO_HW: el squid tiene delay pools para controlar ancho de banda, la otra opcion es iptables
<guampa> en realidad "tc" mas que iptables, pero pueden trabajar juntos
<ELETRONICO_HW> buenaventura: maestrolinux , lo q pasa q he vistro unas distribuiciones q tienen todo compelto
<maestrolinux> todas tienen lo mismo
<ELETRONICO_HW> pfsense si no me ekivoco, tiene un "webmin "
<maestrolinux> solo cambia apariencia y forma de los repos
<ELETRONICO_HW> para administrar
<ELETRONICO_HW> el acho de banda y otros
<ELETRONICO_HW> resumiendo no existe nada administrable para squid  ?¿
<maestrolinux> si pero no para el qos
<guampa> no se si webmin tiene en la interfaz para los delay pools de squid
<maestrolinux> es decir con squid no limitas
<guampa> si maestrolinux
<guampa> con los delay pool se puede limitar
<maestrolinux> si pero que se yo..! prefiero iptables
<maestrolinux> ELETRONICO_HW: si queres te paso una linea de iptables para limitar a una ip
<ELETRONICO_HW> maestrolinux: seria espectacular
<ELETRONICO_HW> :P
<ELETRONICO_HW> maestrolinux: en realidad lo q necesito es controlar download e upload
<maestrolinux> a ver seria algo asi
<maestrolinux>  iptables -A INPUT -s 192.168.0.2   -p tcp --syn -m limit --limit 1/s -j DROP
<maestrolinux> modificando el 1/s le das menos velocidad
<maestrolinux> ojo eso va acompañado de mas cosas
<maestrolinux> busca un poco por google sobre iptables
<ELETRONICO_HW> maestrolinux:
<ELETRONICO_HW> jajaja
<ELETRONICO_HW> no entendi nada
<ELETRONICO_HW> xD
<guampa> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<maestrolinux> no dije que era facil
<buenaventura> ELETRONICO_HW: pero el tráfico está pasando por un equipo Linux que administras?
<maestrolinux> buena pregunta
<ELETRONICO_HW> buenaventura: te explico....
<maestrolinux> o es solo un squid
<ELETRONICO_HW> es web server , pero internet esta compartido con mi vecino..... entonces mi vecino baja muchas cosas.... quier instalar squid para configurar el famoso delay pools o lo q sea
<maestrolinux> y tu router no tiene??
<ELETRONICO_HW> router dlink dir 300 , al parecer eso no controla
<buenaventura> ELETRONICO_HW: no tiene para configurarle el qos?
<buenaventura> sería rarísimo que no
<ELETRONICO_HW> no creo q controle por Ip
<maestrolinux> si controla
<Exio> dejalo, si alguien quiere que las cosas no anden, no van a andar
<maestrolinux> ponele al dlink dd-wrt
<Exio> .
<oPen_syLar> Exio: asi se habla :*
<Exio> oPen_syLar: callate queres, deja de trolear y romper las bolas una vez en tu vida
<guampa> ehem
<Exio> guampa: ya me desquite :>
<buenaventura> !lenguaje | Exio
<kubot> Exio: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<Exio> buenaventura: ikr
<MrTulias> Buenas. Al guardar un programa de python, ¿que extensión debo darle al archivo?. Como opciones me da .py, .pyw y . txt
<MrTulias> Hay diferencia?
<mimecar> si y no
<mimecar> usa la priemra
<MrTulias> gracias
<ELETRONICO_HW> mimecar: sabes si existe control de delay pools por modo grafico ( web u otro tipo ) ?
<ELETRONICO_HW> para realizar control de ancho de banda
<mimecar> ni idea
<ELETRONICO_HW> ok
<guampa> ELETRONICO_HW: te fijaste en el modulo squid de webmin si los tiene?
<ELETRONICO_HW> no, estaba vindo la posibilidad de cambio de firmware en el router
<ELETRONICO_HW> pero creo que optare por squid
<vitimiti> bye
<Juanopsy> hola, alguien que me pueda ayudar con un problemita en ubuntu..
<Juanopsy> Se me congela aleatyoriamente...
<omikron4> Juanopsy: aleatoriamente.. ahora si, ahora no.. era por aki.. de mixta.. Juanopsy aclara el tema porque si no no hay manera
<Juanopsy> si, disculpa... mira, hace meses (junio) instale el ubuntu 11 en mi pc (Intel® Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz × 2, 32-bit,  937,2 MiB RAM, Gallium 0.4 on ATI RV370 ) y desde el comienzo de manera aleatoria, quiere decir que no hace relación a algun programa en especifico o a flash o a musica, o que se yo... el compu se congela, queda repitiendo el ultimo bit de sonido y el mouse se congela y el teclado tb..
<Juanopsy> hola
<mimecar> Juanopsy: revisa la RAM
<AlexLikeRock> juanopsy
<AlexLikeRock> tienes targeta de video PCI ?
<AlexLikeRock> o algun periferico ?
<MrTulias> AlexLikeRock, me parece que no te lee
<AlexLikeRock> jajaj, es verdad .
<AlexLikeRock> nunca leo los renglones de info
<omikron4> Existe, yo lo tenia, una incompatibilidad entre kaffeine y nouveau con el dvb. Para que funcione el dvb sin problemas hay que abrir kaffeine.. dvb.. boton derecho del raton en medio de la pantalla .. video.... y desactivar entrelazado.. reiniciar kaffeine y asunto resuelto.. ya funciona la tdt
<chilicuil> hola, buenas tardes
<AlexLikeRock> hola
<omikron4> holas AlexLikeRock
<AlexLikeRock> hola amikron4
#ubuntu-es 2012-09-26
<IngElias> Gente tengo un problema con Ubuntu 11.10 y xfce-desktop, resulta que estoy usando lo más bien el sistema operativo que se yo internet, o buscando algún archivo y por ahí se me cambia el fondo de pantalla al de Unity y se me borran los íconos del escritorio xfce
<mefistofeles> IngElias: colombiano?
<IngElias> Argentino por ?
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :D
<newbie> estas
<newbie> hola
<newbie> tengo un problema muy grabe
<newbie> ee
<newbie> sobro su sistema operativo
<newbie> :C
<newbie> sobre
<Guest58058> ee
<Guest58058> hola estan
<Guest58058> estannnnnnnn
<Guest58058> es grabe ee
<Guest58058> eeeeee
<Guest58058> me sale un aviso ke dice ke hay un problema en el sistema
<Guest58058> se ah detectado un problema en un programa del sistema
<Guest58058> eso
<Guest58058> ke significa sale a kada instante el aviso
<chilicuil> Guest58058: generalmente que un programa se ha cerrado abruptamente
<Guest58058> pero
<Guest58058> ejemplo
<Guest58058> me salia eso
<Guest58058> y no podia abrir el facebook
<Guest58058> se pegaba mi computador
<Guest58058> perdon
<Guest58058> el firefox
<Guest58058> se pegaba
<Guest58058> :O
<Guest58058> si lo formatee hace poco
<Guest58058> :C
<Guest58058> por lo mismo
<chilicuil> Guest58058: utiliza 1 sola linea para escribir tus comentarios
<Guest58058> bueno
<chilicuil> Guest58058: vale, entonces tienes un problema con firefox, que version estas corriendo?
<Guest58058> la ultima se actualizo creo
<Guest58058> ee la verdad no se
<Guest58058> 15.0.1
<Guest58058> algo asi
<Guest58058> jajaja
<Guest58058> oie a todo esto no puedo jugar juegos online ke me piden Shockwave Player
<Guest58058> como lo hago para poder jugar porfavor diganme :B
<chilicuil> Guest58058: algunos se pueden, pero supongo que no todos.., es un problema del plugin.., puedes enviarle una carta a Adobe para que mejoren su software para Ubuntu
<chilicuil> Guest58058: respecto a tu problema de firefox.., he visto ese comportamiento con otros usuarios anteriormente, te sugiero que utilices temporalmente la version 15.0
<Guest58058> bueno
<Guest58058> mejor ire a dormir adios igual muchas gracias
<Guest58058> :C
<ep1cSt0rm> Exio: que penita das
<ep1cSt0rm> jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
<ep1cSt0rm> ya tienes mi ip, vamos kakeame
<ep1cSt0rm> te vas a comer el dos de tu vida
<Dj_Dexter> Exio:  se
<Dj_Dexter> intenta meterte en mi red y te desdeño
<Dj_Dexter> podes?
<Dj_Dexter> :)
<Dj_Dexter> chilicuil:  hemos pillado a este
<chilicuil> Dj_Dexter: hola, que pasa?
<Dj_Dexter> chilicuil:  que el Exio logea el puto!
<Dj_Dexter> no te dejo a palos entrar a ircnode
<Dj_Dexter> ¬¬
<Dj_Dexter> deja esa tarea pa el staff :)
<chilicuil> Dj_Dexter: por favor cuida tu lenguaje, no solo el lo hace, el canal es logeado por varios robots
<Dj_Dexter> chilicuil:  se :)
<Dj_Dexter> lo se :)
<Dj_Dexter> wtf casi nunca digo esas cosas asi
<chilicuil> Dj_Dexter: podrias entrar a #ubuntu-es-ops ?
<Dj_Dexter> es que el tipo es muy paranoico, logear ips? eso lo hace hasta iptables, pf, el staff
<Dj_Dexter> chilicuil:  se :)
<Dj_Dexter> chilicuil:  se :)
<Dj_Dexter> lo seeeee, solo que ese tipo da arrggg, porque hasta tira de canales a gente inocente
<guampa> esto es offtopic. por favor continuen el tema en es-ops
<Dj_Dexter> guampa:  see ya lo hice :D
<Dj_Dexter> o en el canal de staff de aca :)
<Dj_Dexter> ademas hay gente que quiere que le ayuden, no es justito mandar puro offtopioc :)
<tkw_one_malo> tengo una duda tecnica: con que tipo de programas se puede ver un fichero .XLM ... ojo: yo no quiero ver el xml para editarlo pues eso lo hago un editor de texto... lo que quiero es visualizar su resultado...
<buenaventura> con un editor de texto plano tkw_one_malo
<buenaventura> lo que vos decís no existe
<buenaventura> un xml es sólo eso
<buenaventura> después, hay aplicaciones que consumen xml, para cosas específicas
<buenaventura> no es necesariamente algo que abrís en un navegador web, por ejemplo
<tkw_one_malo> como asi... se supone que el .xlm es un fichero para trasferir datos entre diferentes programas .... asi que debe haber una forma de visualizar su resultado
<buenaventura> no
<buenaventura> se hace una dtd, y se parsea el xml de acuerdo con lo que uno necesita
<buenaventura> un xml no tiene por qué tener nada en común con otro
<tkw_one_malo> dtd = dababase? y parsea = ?
<buenaventura> un xml que define una vm para libvirt, no tiene nada que ver con el xml de la api de urlvoid, por ejemplo
<buenaventura> dtd es una declaración de tipo de documento
<buenaventura> lee el artículo de wikipedia sobre eso
<tkw_one_malo> lo que pretendo es pasar datos de un fichero hecho con c++ a una hoja de calculo .. bien excel o bien opencalc
<buenaventura> para pasar algo a una hoja de cálculo, es más simple usar el formato csv, me parece
<tkw_one_malo> ok, voy a consultar dicho formato.
<buenaventura> o documéntate bien sobre xml y mira si te puede servir
<buenaventura> pero tendrás que leer para comprender bien en qué consiste
<tkw_one_malo> ya me hice un fichero xlm con datos de prueba ... pero supuse que exisitiria un visor de resultados de esos ficheros ... pero veo que no,
<tkw_one_malo> buenaventura: gracias por la informacion.
<buenaventura> de nada
<Costeelation> chicos
<Costeelation> como es el comando para cerrar sesion desde consola?
<Costeelation> o para resetear lightdm
<buenaventura> Costeelation: logout
<buenaventura> pero no me queda claro qué querés
<Costeelation> es que estoy en unity
<Costeelation> pero quiero cerrar sesion desde consola
<Costeelation> osea q me devuelva al lightdm
<Costeelation> para cambiar de usuario
<buenaventura> ok, quieres el análogo a hacer click en Cambiar de usuario
<Costeelation> si señor
<Costeelation> es que como ese menu esta en la parte derecha
<buenaventura> no sé cómo hacerlo, pero puedes reiniciar el daemon de lightdm, aunque no es algo limpio
<buenaventura> sudo service lightdm restart
<buenaventura> pero eso matará todas las aplicaciones que corran sobre el servidor gráfico
<Costeelation> buenaventura: bueno señor muchisimas gracias
<buenaventura> bajo tu propio riesgo
<Costeelation> ajm
<Costeelation> lo asumiré
<chepecarlos> buenas noches sabe alquien usar gtk con python
<chepecarlos> para un FileChooserDialog
<chepecarlos> como hago para usar un gtk.FILE_CHOOSER_ACTION_OPEN en python
<oPen_syLar> chepecarlos: hay un canal del py en español
<HorD> hola! o/
<chepecarlos> oPen_syLar, No lo sabia
<viperhoot> Pregunta: alguien usa las ubuntu web apps ?
<chepecarlos> yo las uso
<aknaton_> buena noche
<aknaton_> mmmm nadie escribe por aqui?
<cocoliso> Hola , oi en algun sito que la celebre pelicula de avatar sus efectos informaticos se realizaron usando  ubuntu, y al oir ese he querido saber si ubuntu es tan bueno para haberse podido hacer todos aquellos efectos sorprendentes y de ser asi me gustaria saber si instalando ubuntu podria tener los mas celebres programas informaticos que se usan en windows como ares , emule utorrent el messenger y otros muchos tan populares como e
<Schmoo> Hola que tal!
<Schmoo> Tengo un problema, alguien podria ayudarme?
<Schmoo> ammm =(
<avernos> hola, alguien sabe como realinear un disco duro?
<avernos> he formateado varias veces el disco duro pero gparted sigue diciendome que no esta alineado
<buenaventura> a qué te refieres con alinear?
<avernos> http://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/Partition_Alignment/en
<avernos> Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<avernos> The device presents a logical sector size that is smaller than the physical sector size. Aligning to a physical sector (or optimal I/O) size boundary is recommended, or performance may be impacted
<avernos> buenaventura, no se como se le llama a eso
<buenaventura> cómo te afecta eso avernos ?
<buenaventura> lo que dice el mensaje es que estás usando sectores lógicos más pequeños que los sectores físicos del disco, y te dic eque ajustes el tamaño del sector
<avernos> que no funciona bien el disco
<avernos> sabes como se ajusta?
<buenaventura> supongo que con fdisk
<buenaventura> a ver el manual..
<buenaventura> en google hablan de migrar de mbr a gpt
<buenaventura> tienes sólo Linux en ese disco?
<avernos> lo he intentado
<avernos> si
<avernos> tambien he intentado xfs
<buenaventura> y qué pasó al intentar migrar a gpt?
<avernos> nada
<avernos> en cuanto formateo una particion, me salta el mismo problema
<buenaventura> avernos: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GPT#Convert_from_MBR_to_GPT
<buenaventura> pero estás usando gpt o mbr?
<avernos> me varia el tamanyo de del misalign
<avernos> missalign
<avernos> de 512 a 3072
<avernos> con gtp
<avernos> gpt*
<avernos> buenaventura, a ver si puedes explicarme esto
<avernos> he particionado sin mbr ni gpt
<avernos> he creado un ext4
<avernos> y no hay problema
<guampa> y que tabla departiciones estas usando si no estas usando mbr ni gpt?
<avernos> ni idea..
<avernos> supongo que algo habra
<avernos> pero a mi me dice que no hay nada
<avernos> como puedo comprobarlo?
<guampa> "que" es lo que te dice que no hay nada?, disculpa
<avernos> me dice que el disco no esta particionado
<MASTERPIECE> hola como puedo jugar juegos
<MASTERPIECE> en  ubuntu
<guampa> avernos: quien, un programa te lo dice? cual programa? cual es el mensaje exacto?
<MASTERPIECE> pes 22012
<MASTERPIECE> pes2012
<guampa> MASTERPIECE: no uses 5 lineas para decir lo que podes decir en una
<avernos> disk utility dice partitioning: not partition
<MASTERPIECE> ok
<avernos> y me saca la particion en ext4 y la tengo montada
<guampa> avernos: que disco estas particionando?
<MASTERPIECE> si save algien como a jugar pes 2012 en ubuntu
<avernos> guampa, un st500dm002-1bd142
<guampa> avernos: y como aparece en tu sistema, /dev/sd cuanto
<guampa> MASTERPIECE: ese es un programa de windows, podes ver si llega a correr en wine
<avernos> guampa, /sdb
<avernos> sin numero
<guampa> ok, que particiones queres hacer en el disco avernosq
<MASTERPIECE> probar con wine no vale pes 2012
<MASTERPIECE> :S
<guampa> MASTERPIECE: entonces lo tendras que correr en windows, esta hecho para correr en ese OS
<guampa> avernos: que particiones intentas hacer en sdb?
<avernos> guampa, estoy intentando usar el disco
<avernos> si no lo alineo, clickea todo el rato y apenas puedo usarlo
<avernos> que particiones? he probado varias combinaciones..
<guampa> que clickee no tiene que ver con que esta desalineado
<avernos> pero la verdad que me es igual
<guampa> igualmente, lo que pregunto es que particiones tenes intencion de hacer
<guampa> una sola que ocupe todo el disco?
<avernos> el disco tiene 3 meses, y SMART self test dice que esta perfecto
<avernos> si
<avernos> ahora mismo una sola particion que ocupa el disco entero, en ext4. es lo unico que me ha funcionado
<avernos> pero si intento hacer una tabla de particiones, se desalinea
<avernos> lo que no se, es porque
<guampa> porque el programa que esta creando las particiones las esta alineando mal
<guampa> proba si lo podes particionar correctamente con fdisk
<guampa> en una terminal, sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<guampa> avernos: mejor aun, creo que encontre como hacer que gparted alinee a sectores de 4k, que es tu problema seguramente
<guampa> arranca el gparted, crea una tabla de particiones nueva (eso eliminara cualquier cosa que tengas en el disco)
<avernos> WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 25: Inappropriate ioctl for device.The kernel still uses the old table. The new table will be used at the next reboot or after you run partprobe(8) or kpartx(8)
<avernos> que es eso?
<avernos> es problema del kernel?
<guampa> no, es un mensaje de fdisk que quiere decir que no pudo hacer visible al kernel un nuevo layout de particiones, y te dice como hacerlo manualmente
<buenaventura> te está diciendo que ejecutes partprobe
<guampa> con esos programas que informa al final
<avernos> es Sata, lo desconecto y lo vuelvo a conectar, y listo?
<buenaventura> avernos: usa google translate cuando no entiendas del todo algo
<buenaventura> si no sabes inglés
<guampa> avernos: eso no es lo que te dice el mensaje de error
<buenaventura> no, no desconectes el disco!
<guampa> porque no haces lo que te sugiere el programa?
<avernos> buenaventura, porque no? no es hot swap?
<avernos> guampa, eso he hecho
<buenaventura> no
<buenaventura> se te va a romper si lo desconectas
<itxshell> Buen Dìa
<guampa> avernos: fijate de arrancar gparted, hacer una nueva tabla de particiones, y crear una particion
<guampa> cuando te sale el dialogo, fijate que dice sobre "alinear la particion", antes de darle aceptar
<avernos> guampa, he creado la nueva tabla con fdisk, y una particion que llena el disco. disk utility me dice: partitioning unknown scheme
<avernos> pero no me sale el aviso ese
<guampa> bueno, supongo que esta bien entonces, no se que has hecho :)
<avernos> bueno, voy a intentar con gparted como tu dices
<MarioMey> Hola, gente.
<MarioMey> Necesito una ayuda... estoy con el rígido de mi hermano, conectado con un adaptador usb externo.
<MarioMey> El rígido no le funcionó más... y acá, Ubuntu 12.04, no lo detecta.
<MarioMey> No puedo usar el comando "dd" todavía, porque no aparece en ningún lado.
<MarioMey> ¿Alguien me puede dar una mano?
<buenaventura> no dices que el rígido no funciona?
<Exio> pasa la salida de "dmesg" por pastebin
<MarioMey> buenaventura:
<MarioMey> Disculpa, ya volví.
<MarioMey> Es un rígido viejo, de poca capacidad, IDE.
<MarioMey> Dejó de funcionar.
<MarioMey> Ya había probado desde un LiveCD y no lo reconocía. Ahora lo tengo acá, conectado a mi máquina.
<MarioMey> No lo reconoce... aunque tampoco sé mucho de particiones... montaje manual... por eso estoy buscando info en la web y por acá.
<MarioMey> Pero encuentro info para los rígidos cuando ya son encontrados.
<MarioMey> El motor se prende, y hace algunos ruidos...
<MarioMey> Por eso puede haber posibilidad de recuperar.
<Suzaku> buenos dias, tengo una duda ¿se puede compartir una particion swap entre 2 distros?¿es seguro?
<guampa> Suzaku: mientras no corran al mismo tiempo, no vas a tener problemas de corrupcion de la swap
<Suzaku> ok muchas gracias
<cocoliso> Hola , escuche en algun sito que en la celebre pelicula de avatar sus efectos informaticos se realizaron usando  ubuntu, y al enterarme he querido saber si ubuntu es tan bueno para haber podido hacer todos aquellos efectos sorprendentes de la peli, y de ser asi, me gustaria saber si instalando ubuntu ¿podria tener los mas celebres programas informaticos, que se usan en windows como ares , emule utorrent el messenger y otros muc
<MarioMey> Hola cocoliso.
<cocoliso> hola soy coco
<MarioMey> Te aviso que si ponés a todo el equipo que hizo Avatar en una Commodore 64... seguro que te hacen algo excelente.
<MarioMey> Yo uso Ubuntu.
<MarioMey> Es genial.
<MarioMey> Y uso Blender.
<MarioMey> Que también es genial.
<MarioMey> No vas a hacer Avatar 2 vos solito... pero instalalo. No te vas a arrepentir.
<MarioMey> Y usá Blender.
<MarioMey> Gimp.
<cocoliso> pero si no puedo usar el utorrent y otros tan chulos como ese en ubuntu igual no merece el esfuerzo
<MarioMey> Va a haber programas que no vas a poder instalar en Ubuntu... pero seguro vas a encontrar un alternativo... que seguro es mejor.
<MarioMey> Abrazo.
<MarioMey> guampa:
<MarioMey> Buenas tardes.
<MarioMey> ¿Sabés cómo detectar un rígido que no se detecta automaticamente?
<Suzaku> hay otros clientes de torrent en ubuntu
<cocoliso> si pero yo quiero uno que permita ver el video mientras los descargas como asi permite el utorrent
<MarioMey> cocoliso: con BitTorrent podés ver el video sin estar completo. Vas a la carpeta y le hacés doble click.
<cocoliso> si pero a mi me gusta mas el utorrent porque tiene el reproductor de video integrado
<cocoliso> y no quiero estar buscando carpetas si el utorrent te lo reproduce al instante
<Suzaku> no sabria decirte si existe algun software con esa opcion, no soy de descargar muchas cosas, si no hay podrias probar con wine que te permite ejecutar programas de windows en ubuntu
<cocoliso> con wine no me funciona el utorrent  hay un proceso que se repite y hace inestable  utorrent en wine
<HorD> no hay que engañarse y engañarle a nadie, cocoliso: no existe programa exactamente igual al que estás usando, si querés usar ese programa usalo con el sistema operativo para el que fué programado
<jose__> como añado ubuntu servers a lista de redes en Xchat
<jose__> :P
<buenaventura> cocoliso: usaron servers con Linux pa renderizar nomás, no para diseñar
<HorD> si te instalás ubuntu tenés que ser consciente de que no vas a poder seguir usando los mismos programas que usabas antes
<HorD> es así de corto
<HorD> hay alternativas a muchas cosas, pero ningunas son exactamente iguales
<buenaventura> utorrent tiene vesión para Linux
<HorD> y no por ser de ubuntu quiere decir que son mejores programas, así que ese "y seguro que es mejor" no lo creas
<buenaventura> hay que descargarla de su página
<cocoliso> entoces eso significa una ecuacion ubuntu = limitaciones para el user ,  windows = no limits
<Suzaku> no
<HorD> no, significa que es distinto
<guampa> cocoliso: no, significa que en cada OS podes correr los programas que son para ese OS
<HorD> podés hacer lo que querés, pero de forma distinta
<guampa> podes correr programas de ubuntu en Windows ?
<Suzaku> de hecho si...
<guampa> podes agarrar un programa hecho para ubuntu y correrlo en windows?
<Suzaku> mucho del software libre es multiplataforma
<guampa> hablo de un programa compilado y preparado para ubuntu
<HorD> es muy obvio que no sabe esa respuesta Suzaku
<Suzaku> ahh asi es diferente
<guampa> no otra version
<HorD> digo, guampa
<guampa> bueno, en ubuntu algunos programas preparados y compilados para windows si pueden correr, bajo wine, otros no
<itxshell> que ganas de seguirle el paso a un Troll :( nisiquiera es productivo
<guampa> en ese sentido tenes mas posibilidades en ubuntu que en windows
<limpmark> mismo troll en otro channel :S y con diferente nick
<Suzaku> ademas de la estabilidad y seguridad del sistema en si
<cocoliso> por que no se ha creado una aplicacion que complile de forma automatica binarios de windows para que funcionen en ubuntu?
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<guampa> cocoliso: si eso existiera se podria usar cualquier binario de cualquier OS en otro OS sin necesidad de emular ni virtualizar, eso no existe
<jose__> o.O
<cocoliso> pero si lo hubiera como minimo  para los archivos tar de linux  que necesitan ser compilados para ser usados en ubuntu
<cocoliso> y no lo hay todavia
<xangua> eso se llama código fuente...no son binarios
<buenaventura> eso se llama 'contenedor'
<cocoliso> como mejor se llamen
<xangua> tienes alguna pregunta, algún problema relacionada con ubuntu cocoliso ¿
<guampa> cocoliso: este no es un canal para postear lo que uno quisiera que exista en linux, es para soporte de ubuntu
<guampa> cocoliso: si queres continuar esta  discusion por favor hacelo en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<jose__> jajaja :p
<cocoliso> bien ya esta claro si quiero tener un ubuntu sin limitaciones debo ser primero programador y hacer versiones de los programas mas populares que se usan en windows si no ubuntu es del todo restrictivo para el user
<guampa> cocoliso: vuelvo a repetirte que este es el canal erroneo para esta discusion
<guampa> continuala por favor en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<cocoliso> a cocoliso solo le gusta el te
<guampa> como sea, no la continues aqui
<MASTERPIECE> como   aa crear una foto con mi pc camera
<MASTERPIECE> quien me entiende
<guampa> MASTERPIECE: instala el programa cheese
<MASTERPIECE> como se llama la programa
<MASTERPIECE> :)
<guampa> cheese
<AlexLikeRock> tambien es bueno "camorama"
<MASTERPIECE> cual es mejor
<AlexLikeRock> chesse
<MASTERPIECE> mucha gracia
<AlexLikeRock> tiene mas efectos y es mas  bonito
<MASTERPIECE> efectos
<MASTERPIECE> con mi pc camera
<MASTERPIECE> ?
<AlexLikeRock> si, tu sabes que tu piel la convierta en HULK
<AlexLikeRock> que te ponga un sombrero en sima de tu cabeza
<AlexLikeRock> que te ponga lentes de sol,
<AlexLikeRock> que te distorcione la cara,
<MASTERPIECE> eheeeee
<AlexLikeRock> etc,etc,
<MASTERPIECE> this is dream
<MASTERPIECE> :P
<AlexLikeRock> el otro tambien se puede , pero no vienen incluidos
<MASTERPIECE> donde a  buscar cheese
<MASTERPIECE> chesse
<AlexLikeRock> synaptic
<AlexLikeRock> o centro de software
<MASTERPIECE> pero como se escribe
<MASTERPIECE> real
<xangua> cheese se escribe cheese (¿)
<AlexLikeRock> cheese
<Exio> lol
<MASTERPIECE> hahahaha
<AlexLikeRock> si
<AlexLikeRock> asi
<MASTERPIECE> como ajedrez
<MASTERPIECE> :D:D:D:d
<AlexLikeRock> es la palabra q tienes q decir (en USA o ingles)  para sonreir
<AlexLikeRock> CHEEEEEEEEEEEESE ! :-D
<AlexLikeRock> cheese = queso
<MASTERPIECE> aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<MASTERPIECE> quieso si
<MASTERPIECE> :D:D:D:D
<Chullachaky> porfavor alguien me dice como se llama esa utilidad que aparece en ubuntu
<Chullachaky> buscador de virus decia
<Chullachaky> alguien me puede decir como se llama, porq lo busco en el synaptic para instalarlo
<GridCube> buscador de virus?
<GridCube> clamwin?
<MASTERPIECE> ahora hacer una foto pero no se donde esta
<GridCube> MASTERPIECE, /home/<tu usuario>/Imágenes/cheese
<GridCube> o en ves de cheese webcam
<MASTERPIECE> gracias
<MASTERPIECE> the best
<MASTERPIECE> chanel
<MASTERPIECE> :)
<AlexLikeRock> Clam AntiVirus is an anti-virus toolkit for Unix.  (en texto)
<AlexLikeRock> "clamav"
<AlexLikeRock> la interfas grafica : Para gtk2-perl hay ClamTk
<AlexLikeRock> Para KDE hay KlamAV
<MASTERPIECE> hei hay antivirus para ubuntu?
<MASTERPIECE> yo creo que no tiene virus para ubuntu
<MASTERPIECE> pfu
<buenaventura> sí hay antivirus para Linux
<AlexLikeRock> si, pero , no se nesesita, por que no estan descontrolados como en Window$
<buenaventura> sirven sobre todo para servidores de mails, como ClamAV
<buenaventura> es un buen filtro
<buenaventura> ClamAV + SpamAssassin limpian un montón de mails basura
<AlexLikeRock> infectar gnu depende de cada uno, si nuncas programas desconocidos desde la web , nunca se te infectara gnu
<AlexLikeRock> es decir solo instala desde synaptic o centro de software
<AlexLikeRock> tambien sirve para desinfectar tu particion de window$ o una memoria USB
<MrTulias> Buenas. ¿Qué se rompe cuando no funcionan las conexiones SATA? Funciona IDE, USB, CD, pero no puedo hacer nada con los discos duros
<AlexLikeRock> falso contacto con cables
<AlexLikeRock> en lo personal prefiero el cable IDE  que el sata,  tiene mejos coneccion,
<AlexLikeRock>  y el sata cadarato se ensucia y pierde coneccion
<AlexLikeRock> limpia los contactos de las 4 conecciones ;-)
<MrTulias> probé en todos los conectores
<AlexLikeRock> los limpiaste  de la suciedad ?
<MrTulias> los limpiaré a ver
<AlexLikeRock> con alcohol , acetona
<AlexLikeRock> o saliva :-D
<AlexLikeRock> jaja
<MrTulias> ajs
<AlexLikeRock> ami me funciona mucho con mi saliba y mi camiseta  es super rapido :-D
<MrTulias> Lo probaré (con alcohol), es el ordenador de mi hermana
<MrTulias> gracias
<AlexLikeRock> MrTulias ; tambien prueba sustituyendo el cable , ace tiempo , lo solucione asi ambien
<MrTulias> probaré, aunque uno es nuevo
<guampa> MrTulias: en el setup del BIOS de la maquina no aparecen los discos ?
<MrTulias> a veces, según le dé
<AlexLikeRock> y que tal esta el rendimiento de el ?
<MrTulias> no sé, dejó de arrancar (usaba windous), fui con un usb con ubuntu a ver si se lo instalaba pero no hubo manera
<AlexLikeRock> ya lo pusiste como esclavo de otra makina y verificaste el rendimiento graficamente ?
<MrTulias> no, eso no he podido probarlo
<MrTulias> el live de ubuntu iba bien
<MrTulias> si lo que se ha "churruscao" es lo del sata me queda también de probar a comprar un adaptador sata-usb. Irá muy lento pero igual funciona
<guampa> o un sata-pci
<MrTulias> es más rápido ese?
<guampa> si, va enchufado en un slot pci
<MrTulias> ah. Será cuestión de mirarlo
<guampa> sep
<AlexLikeRock> pero, si el HDD , es el que no sirve y se esta muriendo, no tiene caso comprar piesas
<AlexLikeRock> cual es la pc con el HDD que no lo detecta ?
<MrTulias> un beep. Tiene un intel duo, creo
<AlexLikeRock> pero el laptop o escritorio ?
<MrTulias>  Escritorio, uno de los discos es nuevo, lo compró pensando que el otro estaba roto
<guest-Q39q33> Hola buenas
<guest-Q39q33> no se que ha pasado a mi Ubuntu que me es imposible iniciar sesión
<guest-Q39q33> me dice que la contraseña es incorrecta
<guest-Q39q33> sin embargo, pulso ctrl+alt+F6 para ponerme en otra terminal e inicio sesión con mi usuario y contraseña y se logea correctamente
<AlexLikeRock> y el que no lo detecta es el nuevo o el viejo ?
<buenaventura> guest-Q39q33: descartaste configuración del teclado en las x?
<buenaventura> haz una cosa: desde una tty, ponte una contraseña simple, sólo con letras
<buenaventura> y trata de iniciar sesión
<buenaventura> desde el lightdm
<guest-Q39q33> en el passwd cierto?
<buenaventura> sí
<guest-Q39q33> ahora estoy con la cuenta de invitado
<buenaventura> ve a una tty, loguéate con tu usuario
<buenaventura> haz un 'passwd'
<buenaventura> te pedirá la contraseña actual, y luego la nueva
<guest-Q39q33> eso lo he hecho antes, mira te cuento algunas cosas que he hecho
<guest-Q39q33> he cogido y he borrado la contraseña cifrada del shadow
<buenaventura> pon algo simple, digamos, 'abcdef', así descartás que sea tema de layout
<buenaventura> ?? no deberías haber hecho nunca eso
<guest-Q39q33> y también he borrado la "x" del passwd
<buenaventura> no edites shadow a mano
<buenaventura> entonces la has jodido
<guest-Q39q33> no jodas? xD
<guampa> guest-Q39q33: nunca jamas edites /etc/passwd shadow group o esos a mano
<guampa> hay utils para manejarlos
<guest-Q39q33> ya.. pero como estaba en terminal y más o menos conozco los campos de esos fichero pues.. me he lanzado jaja
<guest-Q39q33> no recordaba los comandos para el cambio de contraseñas
<buenaventura> el único arreglo simple que se me ocurre que puedes hacer
<buenaventura> es: debes entrar desde un livecd, hacer un chroot y como root añadir un nuevo usuario (con el home donde lo tenía el anterior, si quieres), agregarlo al sudoers y ponerle una contraseña
<buenaventura> eso, si es que tienes la cuenta de root deshabilitada
<AlexLikeRock> esperate
<buenaventura> si no es así, puedes loguearte en una tty como root y ahcer lo mismo
<buenaventura> hacer*
<AlexLikeRock> mejor que la cambie desde CTRL +ALT + F6
<guampa> tal vez como root pueda restaurar el password de su usuario tambien
<AlexLikeRock> sudo passwd <usuario>
<AlexLikeRock> y listo ya la cambia sin nesesidad de CD LIVE
<buenaventura> AlexLikeRock: con quién piensas que puede hacer sudo?
<buenaventura> está siguiendo siquiera lo que dice?
<buenaventura> porque con Guest dudo que pueda hacerlo...
<AlexLikeRock> si, q desde otro TTY si puede entrar
<buenaventura> puedes hacer eso guest-Q39q33 ?
<buenaventura> loguearte en una tty?
<guest-Q39q33> sip
<buenaventura> entonces sí haz lo que dice AlexLikeRock
<AlexLikeRock> "<guest-Q39q33>  sin embargo, pulso ctrl+alt+F6 para ponerme en otra terminal e inicio sesión con mi usuario y contraseña y se logea correctamente "
<guest-Q39q33> mira me he logueado en la terminal 6 y he iniciado sesión
<guest-Q39q33> después he introducido "startx"
<buenaventura> por qué has hecho eso?
<guest-Q39q33> pero no carga el entorno gráfico
<AlexLikeRock> sudo passwd <noombre de usuario>
<buenaventura> no hagas startx
<AlexLikeRock> no te preocupes ahun
<guest-Q39q33> vale
<AlexLikeRock> primero cambia la contreseña
<guest-Q39q33> voy ha hacer lo que dices AlexLikeRock
<guest-Q39q33> ya está, cambiada
<guest-Q39q33> cierro esta sesión y trato de iniciar con la mía?
<AlexLikeRock> regresa al entorno grafico  CTRL + ALT +F7
<buenaventura> sí
<guest-Q39q33> ahora vuelvo y os comento
<guest-Q39q33> pero me huele a que no va a cargar
<AlexLikeRock> la lecha se le ase amigo ;-)
<buenaventura> =)
<AlexLikeRock> *** la lucha
<guest-ga8hOR> sigo en las mismas
<guest-ga8hOR> os comento una cosa más
<guest-ga8hOR> tengo un portatil y además una pantalla auxiliar
<AlexLikeRock> que contraseña le pusiste ?
<buenaventura> de paso, ip y puerto de ssh
<guest-ga8hOR> entonces estaba probando a cambiar entre mi pantalla y la auxiliar
<guest-ga8hOR> y nose porque cuando se a quedado colgado y no salía nada en las pantallas, ambas blancas
<Exio> buenaventura: que no se olvide de abrir los puertos en el router
<guest-ga8hOR> entonces he apagado el portátil manteniendo pulsado el botón
<AlexLikeRock> ¿ya la reinicaste ??
<AlexLikeRock> guest: ¿ya la reinicaste ??
<guest-ga8hOR> y cuando le he vuelto a iniciar ya no funcionaba mi cuenta en modo gráfico, en modo texto se loguea sin problemas
<AlexLikeRock> ,mmm
<guest-ga8hOR> sip
<AlexLikeRock> nopo
<guest-ga8hOR> bueno, solo cerré sesión
<AlexLikeRock> mejor desde  TTY 6
<AlexLikeRock> sudo reboot
<guest-ga8hOR> vale
<guest-ga8hOR> voy
<guest-ga8hOR> ahora vuelvo
<guest-VDAz8G> ya estoy de vuelta
<guest-VDAz8G> sigue fallando
<buenaventura> guest-VDAz8G: crea un nuevo usuario
<guest-VDAz8G> trato de iniciar sesión y zas, me vuelve a la pantalla de logueo
<guest-VDAz8G> el caso es que no pone que la contraseña esté mal
<AlexLikeRock> aaaaaaa
<AlexLikeRock> pero ahun te dice q la contraseña es incorrecta ?
<guest-VDAz8G> nop
<AlexLikeRock> o ya no te dice eso ?
<guest-VDAz8G> ya no
<AlexLikeRock> entonces es la resolucion NO SOPORTADA
<guest-VDAz8G> y antes creo que tampoco
<guest-VDAz8G> creo que solo me ha dado que la contraseña está mal porque he probado a ponerla con mayúsculas
<AlexLikeRock> ¿ahun sigues con la pantalla externa ?
<guest-VDAz8G> síp, seguramente sea eso
<guest-VDAz8G> no
<guest-VDAz8G> la tengo ahora desconectada
<AlexLikeRock> :-S
<guest-VDAz8G> hay algún comando para resetear la resolución?
<guest-VDAz8G> o establecerla a mano
<omikron4> existe .. xandr   pero ahora no se decirte
<guest-VDAz8G> No se ha encontrado la orden «xandr», quizás quiso decir:
<guest-VDAz8G>  La orden «xrandr» del paquete «x11-xserver-utils» (main)
<guest-VDAz8G> xandr: no se encontró la orden
<guest-VDAz8G> lo instalo?
<omikron4> guest-VDAz8G: pon xrandr
<guest-VDAz8G> osea, pruebo con xrandr?
<guest-VDAz8G> voy
<omikron4> con help
<omikron4> --help
<guest-VDAz8G> usage: xrandr [options]
<guest-VDAz8G>   where options are:
<guest-VDAz8G>   -display <display> or -d <display>
<guest-VDAz8G>   -help
<guest-VDAz8G>   -o <normal,inverted,left,right,0,1,2,3>
<guest-VDAz8G>             or --orientation <normal,inverted,left,right,0,1,2,3>
<buenaventura> de dónde concluyen que es un problema de resolución?
<omikron4> --help con dos guiones.
<guampa> guest-VDAz8G: ese fue el silenciador automatico por flood
<guampa> podes evitarlo usando pastebin
<guampa> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<guampa> en unos segundos te va a sacar el silencio
<guest-VDAz8G>       --gamma <r>:<g>:<b>
<guest-VDAz8G>       --primary
<guest-VDAz8G>   --noprimary
<guest-VDAz8G>   --newmode <name> <clock MHz>
<guest-VDAz8G>             <hdisp> <hsync-start> <hsync-end> <htotal>
<guest-VDAz8G>             <vdisp> <vsync-start> <vsync-end> <vtotal>
<guest-VDAz8G>             [+HSync] [-HSync] [+VSync] [-VSync]
<guest-VDAz8G>   --rmmode <name>
<guest-VDAz8G>   --addmode <output> <name>
<guest-VDAz8G>   --delmode <output> <name>
<guest-VDAz8G> uy perdon
<guest-VDAz8G> que puedo hacer?
<buenaventura> mala idea
<guampa> ya te lo dije mientras estabas callado
<buenaventura> puedes crear un usuario nuevo e intentar loguearte
<guampa> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<omikron4> siempre puedes ver en google ese comando.. aunque creo que va de esta forma.. xrandr 800x600 o algo parecido.. tienes que poner la resolucion de tu pantalla, aunque siempre es mejor mirar el uso que se le da en san google
<guest-VDAz8G> -s <size>/<width>x<height>
<guest-VDAz8G> que hay que poner en <size>?
<guest-VDAz8G> voy a ver que dice google
<MASTERPIECE> como  a grabar un disco dvd image
<buenaventura> insisto: de dónde concluyen que es un problema de resolución?
<MASTERPIECE> ???
<guest-VDAz8G> porque me pasó al alternar entre la pantalla del portátil y una auxiliar
<MASTERPIECE> algun save?
<omikron4> yo no se.. pero me da la sensacion de que hago el primo, si no digo el comando.. tal vez uno no puedabuscar o le falte algun dato.. pero despues de decir que el comando es xrandr... no da la sensacion de que a uno no se le hace caso?
<omikron4> el comando una vez se menciona... en google.. xrandr -s 1400x1050
<AlexLikeRock> masterprice : bracero
<AlexLikeRock> para kde  ; K3b
<guest-VDAz8G> ya, ya lo estoy probando
<omikron4> si tu monitor es de 1440x900
<guest-VDAz8G> lo he probado en la cuenta de invitado
<guest-VDAz8G> voy ahora a mi cuenta
<guest-VDAz8G> disculpa
<AlexLikeRock> perdon es "bresero" para Gnome
<MASTERPIECE> bracero???
<omikron4> pues entonces.. debes poner tu resolucion aki.. xrandr -s ? x?
<AlexLikeRock> no me preguntes ami
<AlexLikeRock> havemos muchos iberoamericanos en GNU
<guest-VDAz8G> al intentar cambiar la resolución me dice que no puede abrir la pantalla
<AlexLikeRock> "brasero"
<guest-VDAz8G> "can't open display"
<AlexLikeRock> intenta con la mas basica 800*600
<guest-VDAz8G> voy
<AlexLikeRock> despues 1024 x 768
<AlexLikeRock> y asi bas subiendo , hasta q llegues a la que es la de tu monitor
<guest-VDAz8G> ninguna me deja
<guest-VDAz8G> en modo texto no me permite cambiar
<guest-VDAz8G> o a lo mejor se ha cambiado ya?
<guest-VDAz8G> voy a ver si me deja iniciar sesión
<buenaventura> lógico, cómo va a cambiar la resolución desde una tty..
<AlexLikeRock> jejeje
<buenaventura> AlexLikeRock: está siguiendo lo que tú le dices
<AlexLikeRock> yo no le de dije de  "xrabdr"
<AlexLikeRock> yo no se como usar "xrabdr"
<AlexLikeRock> SEÑORES !
<AlexLikeRock> un minuto de cilencio para mi HDD  de mi casa ; de 160GB que a fallecido :-(
<Pierrot> -LatinChat manteme D:
<Pierrot> alguien en verdad sabe usar bien el apache con Mercurial tengo problemas de ssl
<mimecar> revisa el log
<ljv> buenas noches a todos
<ljv> tengo un onconveniente con el grub de ubuntu 11.04
<ljv> al intentar accesar a ubuntu me aparece lo siguiente: error: no such device
<mimecar> ¿qué has modificado en el sistema?
<ljv> que yo recuerde, nada
<ljv> lo unico raro que he hecho es actualizar el ubuntu a 11.04
<mimecar> inicia con el live cd y reinstala grub
<mimecar> actualizar un sistema operativo no es algo "normal"
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tenías antes?
<ljv> de lo que estoy conciente es que al colocar en el terminal fdisk -l
<ljv> me doy cuenta que tengo un desorden en la  particion del disco
<mimecar> define desorden
<ljv> ya te digo
<mimecar> LjL, ¿qué versión de ubuntu tenías antes de actualizar?
<mimecar> ponlo en imagebin, privados no
<ljv> http://imagebin.org/229947
<ljv> tenia 10.10
<mimecar> excepto que tienes dos swap y una partición ntfs dentro de una extendida no hay demasiados problemas
<mimecar> inicia con el live cd y reinstala grub2
<ljv> si actualizo desde el gestos de actualizaciones ¿se quitará ese error?
<mimecar> no
<ljv> Mmm
<ljv> bueno me voy con el livecd
<ljv> gracias
<mrojas6996> hola, alguien aqui?
<arielsanflo> necesito una ayudita
<arielsanflo> como borrar un archivo que movi a la carpeta /opt
#ubuntu-es 2012-09-27
<capitantyler> join #radeon
<capitantyler> hola, tengo una placa ATI Radeon 5400 manejada con ubuntu 12 04 y sus drivers libres. Quiero ver de mejorar la performance, ya que levanta muchísimo calor (no deja de funcionar el ventilador o la placa, y me calienta la mitad del teclado=
<arielsanflo> a mi me pasa lo mismo
<Triviox> capitantyler, capaz que algunos me matan aca.. pero te recomendaria los drivers de ati
<Triviox> funcionan mucho mejor, tanto en ubuntu como en debian
<arielsanflo> yo te recomiendo el ventilador auxiliar
<capitantyler> Triviox te mato yo jaja. Si lo se... El tema que en la ultima actualización, ese driver me pisó varios pkgs (fglrx sobreescribe varias librerías) y estuve 15 días sin PC. Al final tuve que reinstalar.
<Triviox> ouch,, mala opción entonces
<capitantyler> por eso le quiero dar una tuneada al driver libre, a cer si se le puede bajar las revoluciones a la placa y ya
<capitantyler> nada mas
<capitantyler> arielsanflo, tengo el ventilador auxiliar!
<capitantyler> necesito toquetear el xorg.conf, o el KMS, o algo de eso
<capitantyler> alguna fuente iluminada de información? =)
<capitantyler> hola, tengo una placa ATI Radeon 5400 manejada con ubuntu 12 04 y sus drivers libres. Quiero ver de mejorar la performance, ya que levanta muchísimo calor (no deja de funcionar el ventilador o la placa, y me calienta la mitad del teclado=
<arielsanflo> capitan
<arielsanflo> hay una utilidad para hacer maxima performance
<casamercedes> hola uso ubuntu 12.04 con dos nucleos de amd y vivo descargando constantemente, la pregunta es:
<casamercedes> [qué puedo usar para agregar texto (del estilo subtitulo, en un puñado de segundos de tiempo) a un vídeo (.avi por ejemplo) el cual pesa unos 2 GB y mas o menos 2h en promedio, pues pienso hacer esto varias veces]
<casamercedes> (qué software libre usar)
<tkw_one_malo> supongo que eso lo deberia de hacer con ffmpeg que hace manejo de  hooks, que son los efectos que se aplican al video (camara lenta, marca da agua, subtitulos, etc.)
<casamercedes> GRACAIS tkw_one_malo
<tkw_one_malo> ok.
<tkw_one_malo> tambien lo puede hacer con cinelerra o con avidemux ...  es cosa de provar cual lo hace mejor y mas facil.
<tkw_one_malo> *probar
<battlefield> hola gente
<battlefield> ¿alguien tiene hp g42-270la?
<dylan66> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<liznevada> ha! apuesto a que le pregunta al bot
<battlefield> ejejjeejjeje
<battlefield> ¿alguien usa hp g42-270 la'
<Exio> ...
<guampa> battlefield: amplia un poco el tema
<battlefield> pues
<battlefield> amigo, lo que pasa es que uso ubuntu, y cada tanto el wifi se me desconecta
<Exio> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<battlefield> aparece conectado, pero no es así, se que no es el router porque acá hay más de 1 pc
<battlefield> no me muestra mensaje de error X_X
<furiousd> battlefield: ¿todas se conectan por wifi? ¿cuánta señal llega a la PC ?
<Exio> tambien pasa la salide de "dmesg" y "lspci"  (en la terminal) (por pastebin.com)
<battlefield> todas las rallitas
<battlefield> como diríamos en colombia
<furiousd> ¿cifrado de la red?
<guampa> battlefield: tenes varias conexiones de red al mismo tiempo?
<battlefield> en este momento no
<guampa> cuando se te corta
<battlefield> y pocas veces tengo
<battlefield> pocas veces
<battlefield> pasa cuando está sola mi pc
<battlefield> con otras pc, con smarthphones
<dylan66> puede ser cuestion del navegador o de un proxy
<furiousd> A mi me pasaba con una red con cifrado EAP
<furiousd> tenía que desconectarme y conectarme de nuevo, nunca encontré el porqué hasta que se solucionó solo..
<furiousd> me pasaba solo con Ubuntu 11.04
<battlefield> pues
<battlefield> la vaina
<battlefield> es que para que se vuelva a conectar
<battlefield> es reiniciarlo
<battlefield> entonces me tiene enojadísimo eso
<furiousd> desactivando y volivendo a activar la interfaz no vuelve a conectarse?
<furiousd> sea con el interruptor físico (si tiene) o desde el mismo gestor de conexiones
<dylan66> te concectas de forma inalambrica?
<Costeelation> muchas veces es el driver
<Costeelation> cada rato me pasa
<battlefield> pues
<battlefield> yo he conectado y desconectado y nada
<battlefield> le pregunté a mi profesor de informática y me dijo que podría ser un problema de driver
<battlefield> pero es que el driver es con wine
<battlefield> y no deja
<furiousd> ¿driver con wine? no entiendo
<battlefield> o sea
<battlefield> el driver es .exe
<battlefield> eso es de windows
<battlefield> entonces tengo que usar wine
<battlefield> pero cuando lo instalo me pone problemas
<battlefield> entonces quedo sin nada por hacer
<furiousd> qué tarjeta es?
<battlefield> ya va
<battlefield> WiFi Ralink 802.11 b/g/n
<furiousd> modelo del chip ? :P
<casamercedes> hola, estoy hacinedo un 'proyecto de datos' con brasero en ubuntu 12.04 con discos SATA y LECTO GRABADORA
<casamercedes> SATA tambien
<casamercedes> y no supera los 2.5x
<casamercedes> de velocidad
<battlefield> ¿qué chip?
<casamercedes> Disco DVD virgen
<furiousd> ejecuta en terminal "lspci | grep Network" (sin comillas) y pega la salida aquí
<furiousd> eso nos dará más información sobre la tarjeta
<battlefield> lspci
<battlefield> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 02)
<battlefield> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<battlefield> 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)
<battlefield> 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)
<battlefield> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<guampa> !pastebin battlefield
<kubot> battlefield: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<guampa> por eso furiousd te dijo que filtres el comando con grep
<guampa> ya podes hablar battlefield
<battlefield> guampa
<battlefield> soy nuevo
<battlefield> apenas empecé
<guampa> no hay ningun problema battlefield, el mute fue automatico
<guampa> lo pone un bot para controlar floods como ese
<furiousd> no ha pasado nada, simplemente para pegar mucha salida es bueno tener en cuenta servicios como pastebin
<battlefield> ya aprendí a utilizar eso
<battlefield> ¿lo uso furiusd?
<guampa> battlefield: si, usa pastebin siempre que pases mas de dos renglones. tambien para escribir los nicks podes tipear las primeras letras nomas y apretar la tecla tab, te lo autocompleta
<battlefield> aaa
<guampa> si no pones el nick correcto puede que no se entere
<battlefield> cada día aprendo algo nuevo XD
<battlefield> ¿alguien que sea de colombia?
<urullica> buenas  noches
<battlefield> buenas
<chilicuil> no he visto, pero en #ubuntu-co seguro encuentras varios
<chilicuil> hola urullica
<urullica> amigos  estoy tratando de instalar la suite aircrack  me descarge  un  paquete  .deb  segun  las  intrucciones de un  blog pero  me  da  el  siguiente  error: no estan  satisfechas las dependencias  cache  dañado alguien  puede  ayudarme  a  solucionar este  problema   gracias..
<chilicuil> urullica: no estan accesibles los programas de los que depende aircrack en ubuntu
<urullica> bueno  ya  edite  source list
<chilicuil> urullica: si quieres instalarlo, tendras que agregar repositorios de terceras fuentas y probablemente reemplazar tambien tu kernel e instalar los modulos necesarios para tu tarjeta
<urullica> mm
<urullica> osea que no puedo  aditoriar wep desde  ubuntu
<chilicuil> si puedes, pero no es tan facil, tienes que saber lo que estas haciendo
<chilicuil> la forma mas facil, es que utilices alguna distribucion que ya vengan preparada para eso, como backtrack
<urullica> lo que  pasa  es que  no  quiero  estar  utilizando  el cd  de  bactarck
<urullica> antes  tenia  bactrack  como  S.O complementado con ubuntu
<urullica> crey que  se podia  ala  inversa
<battlefield> amigos
<battlefield> una pregunta
<battlefield> escribo este comando
<battlefield> sudo service Network-manager start
<battlefield> me dice que escriba la clave, pero escribo y no sale nada
<chilicuil> battlefield: que no salga no significa que no este recibiendo tu contraseña
<battlefield> eso es lo otro chilicuil
<battlefield> escribo la clave
<battlefield> le voy enter
<casamercedes1> es necesaria si o si la "suma de verificacion" para el grabado de un disco?
<casamercedes1> siempre me salen erroneos los disco y no puedo leerlos lueego
<battlefield> Network-manager: unrecognized service
<chilicuil> no es obligatorio casamercedes1 , no es 100% obligatorio, pero es buena practica
<battlefield> chilicuil,  sale eso
<battlefield> ¿porqué?
<casamercedes1> porque puede ser que siempre me da error???
<chilicuil> battlefield: entonces no tienes un problema con la contraseña, es de los servicios.., dice que no reconoce el servicio, debe llamarse diferente battlefield
<casamercedes1> sea en la notebook o en la escritorio ubuntu12 y antes con 10.04 tambien (aunque ocurria menos)
<battlefield> no entiendo
<casamercedes1> chilicuil:
<battlefield> chilicuil,
<chilicuil> casamercedes1: la suma de verificacion se hace para asegurarte que tienes una copia valida de Ubuntu, si no la has hecho.., y has estado quemando una y otra vez una copia corrupta es logico que siempre te falle cuando corras ese disco en otra compu
<chilicuil> la verficacion se asegura que los datos que descargaste de internet son correctos.., el proceso para quemarlos en un cd, es otro diferente.., si tu quemador esta fallando, puede que tambien este quemando tus discos mal
<casamercedes1> mira, el asunto es que no importa que es lo que grabe , siempre me sale (con brasero) que es error
<casamercedes1> excepto cuando grabo desde4 un file.iso el cual es menor a 2GB
<casamercedes1> mas o menos ese es el patron que encuentro
<chilicuil> battlefield: si, Networkmanager es un programa que se encarga de manejar tu red, tiene una interfaz grafica, que es la que vez cuando le das click en configuracion de redes, pero lo que en si esta dando el servicio es un 'demonio', un demonio es un programa que siempre corre en segundo plano en tu computadora.., estos demonios se inicializan con la orden 'service'
<chilicuil> battlefield: si te dice que no lo encuentra es por 2 razones, 1.- no lo tienes instalado o 2.- tiene otro nombre
<chilicuil> battlefield: sugiero que escribas $ sudo service
<chilicuil> y luego presiones dos o mas veces [Tab]
<chilicuil> eso te mostrara la lista de servicios disponibles en tu sistema
<chilicuil> casamercedes1: has probado con otro software?, con k3b por ejemplo?
<battlefield> ok
<chilicuil> casamercedes1: si has identificado ese patron, solo con brasero, entonces puede que haya un error en ese programa
<casamercedes1> la verdad no...
<battlefield> lo haré
<battlefield> Usage: service < option > | --status-all | [ service_name [ command | --full-restart ] ]
<battlefield> chilicuil,
<casamercedes1> recien logré grabar con brasero una imagen(creada por mi).iso de 2.8GB y funciono!
<casamercedes1> pero tengo el problemilla de que mi lectora no funciona a mas de 2.02x  con el brasero, siendo que recuerdo con windows grabar tranquilamente a 4 u 8 x
<chilicuil> battlefield: has escrito $ sudo service # y luego has dado enter, asi no es como te sugeri que lo hicieras.., sino que  escriberas $ sudo service y luego presionaras [Tab]
<casamercedes1> pero k3b nunca lo use chilicuil
<chilicuil> casamercedes1: mmm, ambos programas usan al final de cuentas 'wodim'
<chilicuil> casamercedes1: tal vez tambien quieras probar con el
<chilicuil> casamercedes1: para probarlo, desde una consola $ wodim -eject -v dev=/dev/scd0
<casamercedes1> ok... bueno chilicuil muchisimas gracias... anotando...
<chilicuil> casamercedes1: wodim te mostrara todos los pasos, si sigue fallando, es importante que guardes esos logs, eso ayudara a otras personas a ayudarte mejor la proxima vez =)
<battlefield> chilicuil,  dice que ha 151 posiblidades
<battlefield> Display all 151 possibilities? (y or n)
<chilicuil> battlefield: dile que si, pero la salida no la pongas aqui o el bot te silenciara, la salida la puedes poner en un pastebin
<chilicuil> o tu mismo puedes buscar por el nombre correcto de network-manager
<casamercedes1> ah si ... tengo un log de fallo.... sirve?  a quien se lo envio? pesa menos de 2MB chilicuil
<battlefield> ok
<chilicuil> en ubuntu las mayusculas y minusculas cuentan
<casamercedes1> bueno ... debo irme a dormir, mas mi PC no dormirá jeje... la dejo haciendo DVDs
<chilicuil> casamercedes1: no lo se, sera cosa de observarlo, si quieres puedes pegarlo en un pastebin y lo veo, si veo que es suficientemente bueno y es un verdadero problema, te puedo ayudar a reportarlo en launchpad, launchpad es el sitio web donde se reportan los problemas de ubuntu
<battlefield> chilicuil,  ¿qué le doy en syntax?
<casamercedes1> vale
<battlefield> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1229696/
<chilicuil> battlefield:  mmm, veo que te he confundido un poco
<battlefield> ahí está
<chilicuil> battlefield: el simbolo '$' quiere decir que lo que continua es un comando
<chilicuil> no debes escribirlo en un consola
<chilicuil> ~$  $ sudo service
<chilicuil> si te das cuenta, tienes 2 '$'
<chilicuil> '$' se utiliza para referirse a una terminal
<chilicuil> si las personas te dicen que escribas en una consola $ ls
<battlefield> ejejeje
<battlefield> entiendo
<chilicuil> solo debes escribir 'ls'
<chilicuil> entonces, solo debes escribir 'sudo service'
<chilicuil> y despues presionar [Tab]
<battlefield> chilicuil,
<battlefield> muchas gracias
<battlefield> me voy a dormir
<battlefield> mañana sigo
<chilicuil> battlefield: buenas noches
<battlefield> igualmente
<casamercedes1> chilicuil:    te lo dejo... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1229699/
<casamercedes1> gracias.... ivedci89@gmail.com
<pichi> hola, los molesto para preguntar si alguien sabe como puedo obtener  el paquete "xdialog " en ubuntu 10.04
<guampa> pichi: esta para ubuntu hardy nomas, al menos eso dice en http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xdialog&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<pichi> lastima, gracias guampa
<buenaventura> pichi: tienes dialog para la terminal, sino usa zenity
<pichi> gracias buenaventura, me voy a fijar, es que estaba buscando de hacer un programa de gestion y con bash me resulta mas facil que con gambas2, entonces, me pongo a estudiar
<buenaventura> zenity es bien simple, te va a servir
<MASTERPIECE> hola
<MASTERPIECE> como a crear un usb flash boot con  windows 7 en ubuntu
<MASTERPIECE> ???????????????/
<omikron4> MASTERPIECE: aclara el tema
<omikron4> desde ubuntu no se puede crear un usb para que puedas instalar windows 7
<buenaventura> MASTERPIECE: arriba, arriba, abajo, piña alta
<buenaventura> saldrá un pendrive de la lectora
<itxshell> Buenos dìas
<vitimiti> itxshell, buenas
<jose__> hola a todos
<jose__> tengo una pregunta quisiera saber en donde puedo descargar todos los wallpapers oficiales de ubuntu
<jose__> me refiero a los de los animales
<Suzaku> hola tengo unas preguntas ¿si cambio de tamaño particiones de ubuntu puede tener problemas el sistema?
<jose__> nope
<jose__> yo lo he hecho muchas veces
<buenaventura> Suzaku: si no las dimensionas bien, tendrás problemas
<xangua> Suzaku: modificar las particiones siempre incluye un riesgo, por mínimo que sea jose__
<Suzaku> especificamente quiero redimensionar root y swap
<jose__> aa pues si tienes razon
<buenaventura> jose__: has mirado en /usr/share/backgrounds/ ?
<buenaventura> o algo así.. ?
<jose__> si pero me refuiero a las de todas las versiones de ubuntu
<jose__> desde la 6
<buenaventura> stfw
<jose__> ok :(
<jmanuel_cool> RTFM
<jose__> WTF
<felipollo> hola amigos..  como puedo configurar el gateway por defecto..
<felipollo> resulta que alguien en la red local puso otro servidor DHCP
<felipollo> y las compus a veces toman uno u otro servidor..
<buenaventura> con /sbin/ip
<buenaventura> debes editar las rutas
<felipollo> ip es un archivo de texto?
<buenaventura> pero no estoy seguro de que sea eso lo que necesitas
<buenaventura> ip es un programa
<buenaventura> /sbin/ip ro
<felipollo> ya hice ip route add default via 192.168.1.254
<buenaventura> ajá
<buenaventura> pero eso es posterior a recibir una ip del servidor dhcp
<felipollo> pero cuando reinicio vuelve agarrar la ip del otro..
<buenaventura> la puerta de enlace y todo el ruteo se hacen después de recibir ip
<felipollo> entonces como escojo el servidor
<felipollo> ??
<buenaventura> eso es tema del administrador de la red
<felipollo> resulta que alguien puso otro servidor dhcp
<felipollo> y no tengo acceso a ese lugar
<felipollo> pero me di cuenta que una compu con windows
<felipollo> si le pongo la puerta de enlace que yo quiero si se conecta al servidor dhcp que yo quiero
<felipollo> y tienen internet
<buenaventura> a ver, si usas ip fija puedes hacerlo, si obtienes ip por dhcp, no
<buenaventura> consulta con el administrador de la reed
<buenaventura> red*
<felipollo> en las windows si se puede..
<buenaventura> no importa lo que hagas en windows
<felipollo> resulta que no hay.. administrador de red..
<buenaventura> ajá, y los servidores dhcp aparecen por generación espontánea?
<felipollo> uno lo da el modem
<felipollo> de la conexion a internet
<felipollo> y otro lo puso alguien que no tiene la menor idea.. de lo que hace
<felipollo> pero en un edificio aparte
<felipollo> que no tengo acceso..
<felipollo> solo quiero poder escoger mi servidor dhcp
<buenaventura> es que no puedes
<buenaventura> usa ip fija
<felipollo> nop..
<buenaventura> si tienes problemas en la red, deben resolverse a nivel de red
<felipollo> si uso una ip fija.. si se puede
<felipollo> ?'
<Buda_> algun programa para pasar de un CD a un USB boot en linux ?
<buenaventura> si usas ip fija, no necesitas el dhcp, tú estableces a mano los datos de conexión
<buenaventura> por ende, configuras la puerta de enlace que quieres
<felipollo> gracias buenaventura . y eso lo configuro en  etc/networks/interfaces ?
<felipollo> o donde?
<buenaventura> si usas Network Manager, hazlo desde la gui
<buenaventura> sino, /etc/network/interfaces creo recordar que era en ubuntu
<felipollo> gracias buenaventura
<buenaventura> de nada
<buenaventura> haz una cosa, si vas a usar ip fija
<buenaventura> imagino que tus servidores dhcp son routers o módems
<buenaventura> configúrate una ip por debajo del rango que están entregando los dhcp
<buenaventura> para no tener conflictos
<MrTulias> Buenas
<felipollo> oye buenaventura entonces.. configuro el modem para que entregue direcciones arriba de mis estáticas
<felipollo> y luego configuro los clientes con ip estáticas?
<buenaventura> algo así
<MrTulias> ¿Dónde puedo mirar si funciona el controlador (o lo que sea) SATA?
<MrTulias> Tengo dos discos duros sata, uno de ellos nuevo, pero no puedo hacer nada con ellos
<MrTulias> un compañero del curro me ha dejado uno ide con un xp y ese funciona
<MrTulias> pero en windows no me apaño (el que yo tenía lo maté y sólo conozco ubuntu, lo poco que sé)
<buenaventura> MrTulias: están habilitados del BIOS?
<MrTulias> creo que sí, aunque el viejo no lo pilla bien
<MrTulias> salen símbolos raros y me dice que es 2t cuando es de 500G
<MrTulias> ahora estoy en la bios del trasto... ¿miro algo?
<buenaventura> fijate si reconoce los discos y si están habilitados
<MrTulias> en s-ata 1 está el nuevo (1000.2GBST1000DL003) en size, todo automático
<MrTulias> en s-ata 2 está el viejo (2199.1GBSAMSUN y símbolos raros tipo asci)
<MrTulias> todo automático tambiénç
<ELETRONICO_HW> buenas tardes a todos
<MrTulias> lo de habilitados no sé... no lo hace sólo?
<MrTulias> en IDE Primary Master pon Not Detected (supongo que porque he desconectado el otro disco que me han dejado)
<MrTulias> pone*
<ELETRONICO_HW> consulta : hay mucha diferenca en termino de respuesta ( abrir pagina ) , entre usar freedns y instalar bind9 al servidor ?
<buenaventura> en todo caso notarás diferencia en el tiempo de resolución de un nombre de dominio
<battlefield> alguien
<buenaventura> !alguien | battlefield
<kubot> battlefield: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<battlefield> chilicuil
<battlefield> buenabetura ¿usa ubuntu?
<Souchiro> o.o
<MrTulias> Estando en automático lo de LBA, Block, PIO y DMA... ¿están habilitados?
<MrTulias> ¿tengo que habilitarlos de alguna manera?
<battlefield> ¿alguien sabe usar bien terminal?
<xangua> !alguien | battlefield
<kubot> battlefield: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<buenaventura> battlefield: vas a plantear tu duda o no?
<battlefield> si
<battlefield> es que puse este comando
<battlefield> sudo service Network-manager start
<battlefield> me dice que ponga la clave
<battlefield> no puedo digitar nada
<MrTulias> no se ve, sí escribes
<MrTulias> debes poner tu contraseña de usuario al ejecutar sudo
<buenaventura> nunca va a funcionar eso
<battlefield> es que
<battlefield> vi un video
<buenaventura> linux es case-sensitive
<battlefield> que un man esperó un momento y salió una gran cantidad de datos
<battlefield> pero a mi no me pasa -_-
<buenaventura> puedes plantear el problema que tienes battlefield ?
<xangua> battlefield: por qué no empiezas desde un principio y explicas qué es lo que quieres hacer¿ ejecutar comandos porque aparece en una guía/video/tutorial/etc. sin saber que es lo que haces, jamás es la mejor idea
<battlefield> muchachos
<battlefield> miren
<battlefield> presiono el comando sudo service Network-manager start , dice que digite mi clave, no puedo escribir nada ,  uds. dicen que no se necesita clave, escribo mi clave así no salga que escribí y dice Network-manager: unrecognized service
<egb> ayuda: el tema es que cuando veo videos (tanto de megavideo, youtube, [me pasa con firefox y chromium], e incluso videos desde mi disco) se ven bien y al cabo de unos minutos, o segundos ya se empieza a ver entrecortado. Se sigue viendo el video, pero todo lagueado. Esto me pasa tambien con la musica en gral. Si me pongo a escuchar algun mp3 (o cualkier extension..), tmb se escucha entrecortado.
<egb> alguien sabe de la solucion?
<battlefield> egb, eso debe ser su ram
<battlefield> presiono el comando sudo service Network-manager start , dice que digite mi clave, no puedo escribir nada ,  uds. dicen que no se necesita clave, escribo mi clave así no salga que escribí y dice Network-manager: unrecognized service
<buenaventura> battlefield: ya te dije que linux es case-sensitive
<buenaventura> ahora, por qué quieres reiniciar network-manager
<egb> battlefield: puede ser, ya la habia sospechado... como podria verificar que es eso?
<buenaventura> ?
<buenaventura> battlefield: se ve que no tienes muchos conocimientos de linux, en ese caso evita aconsejar sobre temas que no sabes a otros usuarios
<battlefield> ¿qué es case-sensitive?
<buenaventura> !case | battlefield
<kubot> battlefield: File names in Ubuntu are case sensitive, MyFile is not the same as myfile, and if you put spaces in there and use a console you need to "escape" the space, thus "gedit My\ File.txt"
<egb> he tenido que cambiar el hd por que se daño y de paso aumente de 1gb a 2gb la memoria.,
<buenaventura> egb: no es un problema de ram
<egb> he buscado por google pero no encutro nada concreto
<egb> buenaventura: que puede ser?
<buenaventura> me imagino que algún conflicto con el audio, quizá con pulseaudio; no tengo mucha experiencia en eso, así que quizá alguien pueda ayudarte mejor que yo
<egb> de hecho voy a probar mas tarde quitar la memoria de dos y volver a colocar la de 1gb a ver que pasa... de hecho el toshiba NB200 que tengo no permite mas de 2gb de memo.
<buenaventura> egb: qué micro tienes? qué versión de ubuntu?
<buenaventura> es un atom?
<egb> u12.04; toshiba NB200
<buenaventura> es un atom?
<egb> aqui estan las especificaciones: http://es.computers.toshiba-europe.com/innovation/jsp/SUPPORTSECTION/discontinuedProductPage.do?toshibaShop=false&service=ES&PRODUCT_ID=1075355
<battlefield> buenaventura,
<battlefield> ¿porqué no me da los datos?
<battlefield> en terminal
<buenaventura> egb: no puedo revisar el enlace
<buenaventura> si, como sospecho, tienes un atom 270, no tienen buen rendimiento para reproducir videos y aplicaciones flash
<buenaventura> cuestión de recursos
<buenaventura> te lo digo por experiencia propia
<buenaventura> battlefield: es inútil si no colaboras y no respondes lo que se te pregunta y aconseja
<egb> pero con el guindos 7 todo marcha bien... ademas, antes tenia instalado u11.1 y no pasaba esto...
<buenaventura> no es lo mismo el flashplugin de windows que el de linux
<buenaventura> igualmente, ya te dije que no tengo experiencia con este tipo de problemas
<buenaventura> quizá alguien más pueda ayudarte
<egb> ya, pero no deberia funcionar diferente con u11.1  y u12.04
<buenaventura> debes tener otras versiones de los paquetes, quizá se reemplazaron servicios por otros, o por versiones más nuevas
<buenaventura> esas cosas pueden afectar
<egb> si, voy a preguntar mas tarde kiza haya alguen que sepa del tema, de momento voy a probar volviendo a memo 1gb...
<battlefield> buenaventura,
<battlefield>  ¿qué tengo qué hace?
<battlefield> es que veo que todo va dirigido a egb
<buenaventura> si es que no lees, ni caso
<battlefield> buenaventura,  ¿qué puedo hacer?
<battlefield> buenaventura,  ¿está ahí?
<MrTulias> battelfield, cuando ejecutes cualquier comando con sudo te pedirá contraseña (no la verás pero SÍ LA ESCRIBES)
<battlefield> pero
<battlefield> mire, lo que pasa
<battlefield> es que yo la digito , pero presiono enter
<MrTulias> busca lo que quieres hacer http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Comandos_de_uso_frecuente
<battlefield> y sale : Network-manager: unrecognized service
<MrTulias> pues eso servicio no reconocido
<battlefield> no entiendo el porqué
<omikron4> porque lo pones en mayusculas
<battlefield> no
<battlefield> yo no lo pongo en mayúsculas
<omikron4> se dice sudo service network-manager stop
<omikron4> o start
<battlefield> sudo service Network-manager start
<omikron4> asi debe ser.. a no ser que no sea gnome.. o que tengas wicd en vez de network manager que es de gnome
<battlefield> es que yo no tengo muchos conocimientos de linux
<buenaventura> network-manager no es de gnome
<battlefield> tengo instalado network-manager , eso si
<ELETRONICO_HW> consulta : hay mucha diferenca en termino de respuesta ( abrir pagina ) , entre usar freedns y instalar bind9 al servidor ?
<xangua> battlefield: y es por eso que deberías decirnos que es lo que quieres hacer, en vez de ejecutar comandos de tutoriales que no sabes ni que haces
<omikron4> pues debe salir con ese comando.. yo lo hago muy a menudo que trabajo mucho en la auditoria
<buenaventura> ELETRONICO_HW: ya te respondí la primera vez
<battlefield> pues
<ELETRONICO_HW> buenaventura: aah perdon, fui al baño
<buenaventura> no peguntes lo mismo una y otra vez
<ELETRONICO_HW> xd
<buenaventura> no es eso, es que te estabas peleando en #debian-es
<buenaventura> :)
<ELETRONICO_HW> buenaventura: , lol... me dijeronq hay diferencia... pero sera signifikativa¿
<battlefield> lo que pasa es que mi pc se desconecta de la red wifi, el router no es porque acá hay varios equipos usándolo y no pasa eso, lo intento reconectar desconectando y reconectando pero no se puede, entonces me toca apagarlo para que vuelva a coger la red
<buenaventura> ya te dije ELETRONICO_HW, sólo llegará a afectar el tiempo de resolución de un dominio
<battlefield> xangua,  tengo un hp g42-270la
<buenaventura> no andará más rápido la conexión
<buenaventura> para cuántos equipos es?
<ELETRONICO_HW> buenaventura: es un servidor web
<buenaventura> si tienes cientos de equipos consultando a servidores dns, entonces sí te convenga quizá usar uns ervidor dns local
<buenaventura> sino, no le veo sentido
<battlefield> xangua,
<buenaventura> si es sólo para un servidor web, no tiene sentido cargarlo con un servicio más
<buenaventura> usa el servidor DNS que tengas más a mano
<buenaventura> el que te provea tu isp o el administrador de tu red
<ELETRONICO_HW> www.bulnews.cl <- esta es la pagina y tiene poco acceso
<buenaventura> qué es lo que quieres lograr?
<ELETRONICO_HW> en realidad quiero que la pagina en wordpress carge mas rapido, ando buscando como optimizar el servidor
<buenaventura> tienes que optimizar el tamaño de las imágenes
<buenaventura> y usar compresión desde apache
<buenaventura> los dns no tienen nada que hacer acá
<ELETRONICO_HW> ya realize el segundo paso
<buenaventura> si dispones de poco ancho de banda, no es buena idea andar alojando demasiadas imaǵenes
<battlefield> xangua,
<buenaventura> imágenes*
<buenaventura> optimiza el tamaño
<ELETRONICO_HW> buenaventura: son 6 megas deve realizar upload a 768 Kbps
<ELETRONICO_HW> poco?
<ELETRONICO_HW> 6 Mbps es el ancho de banda
<buenaventura> lo que importa en este caso es tu velocidad de subida
<buenaventura> para tan poco ancho de banda como el que dispones, no puedes servir una página tan pesada
<buenaventura> 8MB es una locura de tamaño para la home de una web
<buenaventura> así sin más, estoy tirando 58 requests al servidor
<ELETRONICO_HW> cuanto es una velocidad aceptable?
<buenaventura> o más
<buenaventura> porque aún no termina de cargar
<buenaventura> eso depende de la cantidad de visitas que tenga el sitio
<buenaventura> estás sirviendo 4 imágenes de más de 1MB
<buenaventura> eso no es aceptable
<ELETRONICO_HW> o.0
<buenaventura> luego tienes al menos 5 imágenes de entre 100 y 700K
<ELETRONICO_HW> buenaventura: disculpa , como logras saber eso? no soy yo el que realizo el uso de wordpress
<ELETRONICO_HW> solo cree el servidor
<buenaventura> si un desarrollador viene y me pasa algo así para subir a un servidor, le pego una linda patada ya sabes dónde
<mimecar> recordar que el canal es para soporte de ubuntu
<buenaventura> 8 imágenes entre 100 y 700K tienes
<mimecar> no para buscar formas de optimizar webs
<buenaventura> 8 más entre 20 y 100K
<buenaventura> 5 que superan el 1MB
<buenaventura> ok, lo siento mimecar
<buenaventura> lo seguimos por otro lado
<mimecar> puede haber un poco de offtopic
<mimecar> pero optimizar una web no es algo sencillo que se hace en poco tiempo
<mimecar> pasar mejor a offtopic
<battlefield> ¿qué pasa si desinstalo Network-manager?
<mimecar> ¿para que quieres hacer eso?
<battlefield> para ver si así puedo arreglar lo del wifi
<AlexLikeRock> q malo mimecar!,  es el unico tema a platicar
<mimecar> battlefield: si lo quitas es posible que tengas que configurar a mano las conexiones
<mimecar> AlexLikeRock: ve al canal de offtopic
<AlexLikeRock> jajaj
<AlexLikeRock> no - kiero  !
<AlexLikeRock> y ya me kallo :-/
<AlexLikeRock> que tiene tu WIFI ?
<battlefield> pues
<AlexLikeRock> que sintomas tiene ?
<battlefield> se desconecta sin aviso, lo intento reconectar
<mimecar> ¿qué version de ubuntu usas battlefield?
<battlefield> y no se puede, me toca re iniciarlo para que vuelva
<battlefield> me tiene hastiado eso
<battlefield> 12.04 LTS
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<battlefield> el router no es porque a nadie más en mi casa le pasa eso
<battlefield> creo que si
<battlefield> no se mucho de linux
<mimecar> asegurate
<battlefield> el router no es
<battlefield> tengo un hp g42-270la
<battlefield> me dan ganas de botarlo por la ventana
<mimecar> abre una consola
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<l1mpm4rk> "actualizaciones"
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mimecar> pon todo lo que salga en pastebin
<battlefield> deme un momento mientras trabaja
<l1mpm4rk> conectar por cable mientras updatea
<battlefield> ando lejos y tengo un pie lesionado
<l1mpm4rk> pues tiene que
<battlefield> mimecar,  que cosa más larga
<mimecar> el que
<l1mpm4rk> al menos para updatear y no se caiga
<l1mpm4rk> "nunca actualizó"
<battlefield> ejejejejejee XD
<battlefield> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1231045/ Mikelevel
<battlefield> mimecar,
<battlefield> ahí está
<mimecar> reinicia después de actualizar
<omikron4> battlefield: que tocas el teclado.. a pedradas? como dices que estas lejos... o lejos de la pantalla?
<battlefield> jejejejejejejeje
<battlefield> me partí un dedo hace 25 días
<omikron4> y claro para actualizar hay que ir a la central :)
<omikron4> es normal que quede lejos.. pero chiquitin.. puedes actualizar a traves del computer
<battlefield> ¿qué?
<omikron4> battlefield: es broma :)
<battlefield> jejee
<battlefield> mimecar,
<battlefield> ¿está???
<mimecar> te he dicho que reinicies
<battlefield> fue una fractura grave, me pusieron un clavo x_X
<battlefield> mimecar,  no había llegado el mensaje
<battlefield> ¿miró lo de paste bin?
<mimecar-away> battlefield: si, reinicia si quieres
<battlefield> ya vuelvo gente
<battlefield> mimecar-away,  ya vuelvo
<battlefield> mimecar-away,  hola de nuevo
<battlefield> mimecar-away,
<AlexLikeRock> cada cuanto se te descunectava ?
<AlexLikeRock> battlefield
<joaquin> hola que tal, una pregunta como puedo extender el escritorio en xfce?
<battlefield> AlexLikeRock,  se desconecta sin aviso
<battlefield> no se cuanta veces en el día
<battlefield> pero aproximadamente 5
<AlexLikeRock> joaquin ; mas especifico... no se entiende  que kieres decir con " extender"
<joaquin> AlexLikeRock, perdón. ¿Quiero usar dos monitores para extender el escritorio de la laptop}?
<buenaventura> joaquin: eso depende del driver de video que uses
<buenaventura> en todo caso, configúralo desde la configuración de los monitores
<buenaventura> en el menú - configuración, o algo así
<battlefield>  AlexLikeRock
<joaquin> buenaventura, no me deja extender solo clona la salid
<omikron4> configuracion del sistema. monitores
<battlefield> mimecar-away,
<AlexLikeRock> joaquin ;  busca si puedes kitar la palomita donde dice "clonar"
<AlexLikeRock> asi, dejas de clonar y se extiende ;-)
<AlexLikeRock> q pasa battlefield ?
<joaquin> vamos a ver
<joaquin> AlexLikeRock, https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-a5GfLp1uMY0/UGSxzss4WvI/AAAAAAAAA5E/zPFowNbowN0/s800/Captura%2520de%2520pantalla%2520-%2520270912%2520-%252014%253A05%253A24.png
<omikron4> joaquin: estas seguro que eso es ubuntu? no me suena ese dialogo y el icono superior izquierdo no es el salvavidas de ubuntu.. que sistema es?
<joaquin> omikron4, xubuntu 12.04
<buenaventura> sí es ubuntu eso
<joaquin> con escritorio xfce
<buenaventura> qué opciones tienes en reflexión, joaquin ?
<buenaventura> omikron4: ese ícono es el de XFCE
<battlefield> AlexLikeRock,
<battlefield> se me desconecta muchas veces
<battlefield> ¿sabe qué pasó con mimecar-away ?
<omikron4> pues parece que ahi no existe esa opcion de extender el escritorio, aunque . .la pregunta es esta... tienes conectado el monitor/tv que quieres que sea la parte extendida del escritorio.. ? si no esta conectado no lo detecta
<joaquin> horizontal, vertial, ambos
<AlexLikeRock> Away = lejos
<buenaventura> ah, entiendo
<buenaventura> pues no parece tener la opción para elegir el modo...
<buenaventura> tienes una integrada intel?
<joaquin> si
<buenaventura> no te deja configurar diferentes resoluciones en los monitores?
<battlefield> AlexLikeRock,  ¿ud. vio lo que puse en pastebin?
<omikron4> yo le pongo la tele y me la extiende
<joaquin> http://pastebin.com/ApUPMn3t
<AlexLikeRock> leyendo...
<buenaventura> joaquin: quizá con grandr puedas hacer algo
<battlefield> claor
<battlefield> me avisa cuando acabe
<joaquin> <buenaventura>, que eso ?
<buenaventura> un programa, debes instalarlo
<buenaventura> igualmente, mira este enlace http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/12/how-to-dual-monitor-setup-on-xfce.html
<AlexLikeRock> OMOKRON ,no es salvavidas , son tres persona unidas  de los brazoz ,
<AlexLikeRock> asi  ;  http://i.bssl.es/softhoy/2008/04/ubuntu.jpg
<AlexLikeRock> omikron4
<buenaventura> joaquin: http://porquero.blogspot.com.ar/
<omikron4> dime AlexLikeRock
<joaquin> gracias
<buenaventura> grandr tiene varias opciones de configuración, es posible que te sea de utilidad joaquin
<AlexLikeRock> omikron4 ; ,no es salvavidas , son tres persona unidas  de los brazoz ,
<AlexLikeRock>  asi  ;  http://i.bssl.es/softhoy/2008/04/ubuntu.jpg
<battlefield> AlexLikeRock,  ¿lo leyó?
<joaquin> buenaaventura, ++
<AlexLikeRock> battlefield ; si, pero
<AlexLikeRock> en la imagen me me mandaste  dale clieck en  "portatil"
<AlexLikeRock> y fijate si esta ahi la palomita q te mencione ace rato
<buenaventura> te ha servido joaquin ?
<AlexLikeRock> me parece interesante   el link q te paso "benaventura"
<battlefield> AlexLikeRock,  no entiendo
<buenaventura> es "buenaventura"
<AlexLikeRock> este link http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/12/how-to-dual-monitor-setup-on-xfce.html
<joaquin> <buenaventura>, estoy probando
<buenaventura> ok
<battlefield> AlexLikeRock,  no entiendo eso de la palomita
<AlexLikeRock> "check mark"
<Ignacio> HOla!
<joaquin> voy a probar y les cuento
<AlexLikeRock> joakin palomita q se pone en las obciones como esta http://mixeduperic.com/sites/default/files/windows/show-run-option-windows-7/4-check-mark-run-commnad.png
<AlexLikeRock> si tiene alguna donde dice "duplicar pantalla " quitasela (si es q aparece esa obcion )
<AlexLikeRock> hola ignacio, ; has tu pregunta
<mimecar> AlexLikeRock: si usaras el autocompletado de nick verias que el usuario se ha ido
<battlefield> mimecar,
<battlefield> hola de nuevo
<battlefield> lo reinicié
<AlexLikeRock> jaja, denuevo :-D
<AlexLikeRock> buscare esa obcion
<Ignacio> AlexLikeRock: La pregunta que tenia la acaba de responder una web! Igual gracias
<buenaventura> AlexLikeRock: qué pretendes con ese screenshot de windows? :9
<buenaventura> jaja
<AlexLikeRock> no problm :)
<buenaventura> 'palomita', te refieres a un checkbox?
<AlexLikeRock> jaja, es lo primero q encontre, jajajaj
<AlexLikeRock> ya se :-P
<AlexLikeRock> sip
<buenaventura> AlexLikeRock: que no has visto la captura que había pasado el user?
<buenaventura> no tenía ningún checkbox
<AlexLikeRock> no, latenia , para la pantalla  externa,
<AlexLikeRock>  pero posiblemente en la pantalla principal diga  "duplicar esta pantalla en las demas "  o algo asi ... :-S
<buenaventura> y a todo esto, por qué se lo pasaste 26 minutos después?
<AlexLikeRock> estoy en el trabajo como siempre
<buenaventura> qué tal joaquin ?
<buenaventura> te perdiste las explicaciones gráficas de AlexLikeRock
<joaquin> me escontre esta aplicación mas facil ARandR
<buenaventura> funcionó?
<joaquin> de 34g6
<joaquin> de lugo
<Ignacio> Auxilio :P
<Ignacio> Necesito saber como instalar los drivers o configurar las teclas FN en Lubuntu 12.04
<buenaventura> grandr es lo mismo, una interfáz para xrandr, pero en gtk
 * Ignacio necesita AYuda
<joaquin> no mira
<AlexLikeRock> orales, q bien
<buenaventura> y es parte del proyecto freedesktop :)
 * Ignacio pregunta si alguien lo puede ayudar
<buenaventura> Ignacio: si alguien te puede ayudar, te ayudará, pero no seas insistente
<Ignacio> xD
<buenaventura> acá hay gente que colabora, nadie está obligado a responder nada
<Ignacio> :P
<omikron4> Ignacio: que es lo que quieres configurar de las teclas?
<Ignacio> omikron4: (Chat)
<AlexLikeRock> hellow  ya regrese
<AlexLikeRock> ¿d q me perdi ??
<AlexLikeRock> ignacio , ¿ya resolviste eso ??
<Ignacio> AlexLikeRock:  No :(
<joaquin> pichdudisimo
<AlexLikeRock> ace poco me encontr una pagina con eso, espera....
<Ignacio> Ok
<mimecar> Ignacio: ¿has buscado en google o entras directamente a preguntar al irc?
<Ignacio> mimecar: Ya busque en Google. Y nada :(
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Mi maquina es la siguiente: Intel Classmate
<mimecar> ¿como lo estas buscando?
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Drivers Tecla FN Intel Classmate , Fn HotKey Intel Classmate ..
<AlexLikeRock> ignacio ; empiesa a leer  son como 4 paginas q te voy a pasar
<AlexLikeRock> http://ubuntuperonista.blogspot.mx/2012/01/como-corrijo-el-problema-de-la-tecla-fn.html
<buenaventura> V
<buenaventura>  |
<Ignacio> AlexLikeRock:  El primero lo intente hoy de mañana y no funciono
<AlexLikeRock> buenaventura ya anda de malas ....
<AlexLikeRock> nesesita sus palmaditas para que empiese a mover la colita nuevamente :-D
<buenaventura> Ignacio: si no cuentas todo lo que intentaste para resolver el problema, sólo lograrás hacer perder tiempo
<AlexLikeRock> ignacio; tiene probleas con ulgunatecla con FN en especifico o todas las de FN no funcionan ?
<Ignacio> AlexLikeRock:  Fn + F7 (Brillo) Fn + F8 (Brillo) Fn + 10 (Brillo)
<Ignacio> Solo tengo problemas con las teclas de Brillo
<AlexLikeRock> okas
<AlexLikeRock> aki mas para leer
<AlexLikeRock> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/12045772/Solucionar-ajuste-del-brillo-con-teclas-Fn-en-Ubuntu-10_04.html
<Ignacio> AlexLikeRock:  Tengo Lubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> AlexLikeRock: no pongas páginas de taringa
<AlexLikeRock> x q ?
<mimecar> porque esa página principalmente copia cosas de otras webs
<AlexLikeRock> okas
<AlexLikeRock> buscare otra minicar
<mimecar> Ignacio: el resto de teclas te funciona?
<Ignacio> AlexLikeRock:  Esa web no me funciono
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Si..
<AlexLikeRock> q laptop es ignacio ?
<mimecar> entonces no digas que no te funcionan las teclas de funcion
<Ignacio> AlexLikeRock:  Intel Class Mate
<mimecar> te fallan dos teclas
<mimecar> puedes modificar el brillo desde lxde?
<AlexLikeRock> no , sonlas  teclas es la configuracion para el brillo en especifico
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Si.. Pero esas teclas son importantisimas y en Ubuntu 10.04 Funcionan..
<AlexLikeRock> esa se  habilita desde GRUB (asi lo lehi sin comprobarlo)
<mimecar> Ignacio: si, pero tu problema no es "no funciona ninguna tecla de funcion"
<buenaventura> AlexLikeRock: ¿?
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Hay perdona :( Redacte mal.. :UFF:
<mimecar> puedes modificar el brillo desde lxde si o no
<Ignacio> mimecar: ¿?
<Ignacio> mimecar:  No puedo modificar el brillo en Lubuntu 12.04 con las teclas!
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Ni con otro comando
<mimecar> puedes modificar el brillo desde la pantalla usando los programas de lxde ?
<Ignacio> mimecar:  No hay ninguno que venga..
<mimecar> seguro?
<AlexLikeRock> aki esta ,  http://actosviciosos.blogspot.mx/2012/05/activar-tecla-fn-de-brillo-en-ubuntu.html
<AlexLikeRock> OJO !  esto ya es peligroso para mi , haz tu respectivo respaldo antes de modificarlo
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Segurisimo.. Estuve toda la tarde buscando..
<Ignacio> Ya Vuelvo
<Ignacio> Voy a reiniciar haber si funciona
<buenaventura> AlexLikeRock: puedes dejar de pasar información que no sabes si funciona, y de la que no estás seguro?
 * Ignacio se va aarriesgar ahora vuelvo
<AlexLikeRock> mmmm... de esto a nada ....
<AlexLikeRock> que prefieres ignacio ?
<AlexLikeRock> Ignacio ; esto o nada ?
<mimecar> nada o buscar algo fiable
<AlexLikeRock> y como saber q es fiable ?
<buenaventura> AlexLikeRock: documentación oficial, páginas de manual, experiencia propia, etc
<mimecar> un blog que tenga más de 7 entradas por ejemplo
<Ignacio_> AlexLikeRock:  No funciono.. Sigue igual
<AlexLikeRock> claro ,por que tienes q reinicar
<ivedci89> hola he instalado DeVeDe y ahora no inicia Brasero y su ventana
<Ignacio_> AlexLikeRock:  -.- acabo de reiniciar
<AlexLikeRock> es en el proceso de arranke cuando carga esos comando
<buenaventura> ivedci89: ejecútalo desde una terminal y mira si tira algún mensaje
<AlexLikeRock> des pues de acer esto .....?   http://actosviciosos.blogspot.mx/2012/05/activar-tecla-fn-de-brillo-en-ubuntu.html
<ivedci89> ok buenaventura gracias ahora te aviso que me sale
<ivedci89> ** (brasero:19272): WARNING **: An instance of Brasero is already running, exiting
<ivedci89> buenaventura:
<buenaventura> en caso de que veas algún error, usa pastebin
<buenaventura> ivedci89: ahí dice que ya está corriendo el proceso
<mimecar> ivedci89: estas usando un repositorio externo para instalar devede?
<ivedci89> era muy breve el mensaje por eso lo pase por aqui
<buenaventura> quizá haya quedado colgado: búscalo en el monitor del sistema y mátalo
<ivedci89> creo que no
<ivedci89> ah ok
<buenaventura> búscalo
<buenaventura> el mensaje es claro
<ivedci89> pkill prefiero jeje
<buenaventura> ok, lo que prefieras
<buenaventura> kill -9 `pidof brasero`, por ejemplo :)
<ivedci89> listo!!!
<ivedci89> que raro
<Exio> pkill - brasero
<buenaventura> vamos, que si se trata de matar con estilo
<Exio> pkill -9 brasero
<ivedci89> gracias
<buenaventura> aquí llegó Exio
<buenaventura> de nada
<Exio> :3
<ivedci89> fui simple pkill brasero y murio
<ivedci89> ahora se ha abierto al ejecutarlo sin errores de ningun tipo
<ivedci89> Gracias!
<buenaventura> buenísimo; eso es algo que puedes probar siempre cuando vez que un programa no abre: ejecutarlo desde una terminal
<buenaventura> suelec encontrar información útil
<buenaventura> sueles*
<buenaventura> s/vez/ves/g
<buenaventura> qué mal estoy escribiendo.. ¬¬
<Ignacio> AlexLikeRock:  Tampoco funciona :(
<mimecar> Ignacio: ¿qué tarjeta grafica tienes?
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Espera enseguida te digo
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Es integrada.. 348mb
<Ignacio> mimecar: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<mimecar> ¿has buscado como se configura el brillo con esa tarjeta?
<Ignacio> Si..
<mimecar> http://www.google.es/search?q=ubuntu+ajustar+brillo+consola
<AlexLikeRock> ignacio ; http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/144451#.UGTEbYZHB2M
<AlexLikeRock>  ya me despido ,por que boy a comer :-D
<Ignacio> AlexLikeRock:  hice eso y no funciona y hasta luego
<buenaventura> por fin
<AlexLikeRock> parece q este soluciono a barios (5)
<AlexLikeRock> jajaj adio buenaventurilla con la vecinilla =D
<AlexLikeRock> jajajja
<AlexLikeRock> jajaj adios buenaventurilla con la vecinilla =D
<Ignacio> :P
<Ignacio> BUeno! Me voy
#ubuntu-es 2012-09-28
<V39ana> hola todos!
<GridCube> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<ljv> buenas
<ljv> alguien sabe porque a veces no se muestran las aplicaciones en el menu de unity
<ljv> ?
<ArletteC> Hola, buenas noches.
<ArletteC> ¿Es normal que aparezca la opción de 'Comprimir' cuando instalas Cinnamon en Ubuntu 12.04?
<xangua> para soporte de cinnamon te sugiero el canal de mint ArletteC
<ArletteC> xangua, gracias.
<ArletteC> xangua, disculpa, ¿tendrás el nombre del canal de LinuxMint en español?
<ljv> yap
<ljv> solucionado
<arielsanflo> como sacar la n con teclado en ingles
<xangua> !mint | ArletteC
<kubot> ArletteC: Linux Mint no es una derivación de Ubuntu soportada debido a cambios en sus repositorios, busca soporte en #linuxmint-help en la red irc.spotchat.org | Ver también !derivados
<ArletteC> xangua, gracias.
<arielsanflo> no se como sacar la n  en teclado en ingles
<arielsanflo> lo podia sacar con alt n
<arielsanflo> ahora no lo puedo hacer
<ljv> busca por ancii en internet
<chapo> exit
<job_> buenas noc hes}
<job_> alguien me puede ayudar
<chilicuil> hola job_ , cual es tu problema?
<job_> al descargar algunos programas en ubuntu
<job_> el gestor me dice que no se pueden bajar
<job_> la verdad apenas empíezo a usar ubuntu
<job_> me gusta el sistema lo veo agil y carga muy rapido todo
<jmanuel_cool> bueh, me voy par'co...
<chilicuil> job_: eso lo haces del gestor?, o desde linea de comandos?, te da algun error especifico?
<job_> pues use el comando desde la consola
<job_> y al parecer no encuentra una ruta
<job_> se produjop un error en el archivador
<job_> sale una caja de texto con el siguiente mensaje
<job_> Archive:  /home/job/Descargas/nvu-1.0.es-ES.win32.installer.exe
<job_> [/home/job/Descargas/nvu-1.0.es-ES.win32.installer.exe]
<job_>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<job_>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<job_>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<job_>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<job_> necesito el zip
<job_> problemas con el gestor de archivos
<chilicuil> job_: bueno, al parece no es un archivo .zip, sino un .exe, eso podria ser el problema
<job_> si algo asi maneja la caja de dialogo donde manda el mensaje
<job_> tiene solucion el problema
<job_> cuando entre a la csonsolo o terminal le di sudo get-apt y el nombre del programa
<job_> le doy permiso para instalarlo y falla
<job_> la  version que tengo es ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<rbndj8> buenas
<job_> buenas
<rbndj8> mi lap top se esta calentando mucho y se apaga tengo ubuntu 12.04
<job_> alguien sabe algo de el gestor de Ubuntu Tweak
<aknaton> buena noche,
<aknaton> que callados
<aknaton> mmmm nadie escribe ?
<Benagua> buenos días! ;)
<aknaton> tal parece que todos duermen
<ivedci89> holaaaa
<ivedci89> alguien puede ayudarme? tengo el equipo ivedci89.dyndns.org con VNC y su pass es 5i321a y no sé como refrescar... no puedo hacer nada con ese equipo y estoy a 100km de el
<zudo> ivedci89, refrescar? te refieres a que vnc esta congelado, a que algo no va bien...?
<zudo> y por cierto, vnc vale, pero siempre siempre ssh
<ivedci89> claro o sea, puedo captar segun ssh que los comando que mi raton envia llegan pero no veo que es lo que sucede
<ivedci89> es que debo darloe tareas sobre videos y cosas asi necesito del entorno grafico si o si
<ivedci89> fijate entra y velo tu mismo...    ivedci89.dyndns.org
<ivedci89> con pass 5i321a
<ivedci89> no tienes refresco
<zudo> refresco?, esta negro
<zudo> te ha funcionado antes?
<zudo> pq a mi eso en vnc me sale, cuando he conectado pero no me han autorizado el acceso, en ""vino"" permitir....
<ivedci89> no, nunca...
<ivedci89> es ubuntu12
<ivedci89> pero a mi si me llega la imagen inicial y luego ninguna otra
<ivedci89> zudo:
<ivedci89> antiguamente me pasaba lo mismo con esa compu en ubuntu 10.04
<ivedci89> pero le quitaba los efectos o hacia unos cambios en gnome-config o algo asi y algo mejoraba
<aknaton> el vnc no tiene opciones para quitar todo tipo de efectos y cosas asi que relentizan asi poder tener un escritorio remoto mas fluido
<ivedci89> pero lo extraño es que con otros equipos aun con toodos los efectos el VNC servidor lo recibo bien
<ivedci89> es el caso del equipo de mi novia que lo tengo a 200km y de mi hermana y funcionan de lujos!!!
<ivedci89> y como éste eque esta a poco menos de 100km no le puedo hacer nada,
<ivedci89> aknaton:
<ivedci89> *y cómo,...
<aknaton> que caracteristicas tiene la pc la cual quieres conectarte donde esta el srv? y la que tiene el cliente
<aknaton> primero vamos por ahi
<aknaton> mira te paso un link por pv a ver si te ayuda un poco con el vnc
<aknaton> ahi esta fijate si tiene por terminal unas lineas para configurar en poca resolucion el vnc
<aknaton> ivedci89,  una consulta, abriste el puerto 5900 en el firewall ?
<ivedci89> SIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<ivedci89> jeje
<aknaton> raro che por que la pantalla negra es debido al puerto
<aknaton> ahi regreso tengo que reiniciar el pc
<aknaton> volvi
<aknaton> ivedci89,  lograste algo?
<ivedci89> aun nada
<ivedci89> estoy a punto de probar con ubuntu2d
<ivedci89> pero es dificil con el ordenador lejos
<ivedci89> hacer poner un inicio en 2D
<aknaton> pues puede ser que en el classic sin efectos puede que funcione
<aknaton> consume menos recursos
<aknaton> hacer arrancar ubuntu desde la consola no tengo ni idea jajaj hace poco una semana que me adentre al mundo linux entre aqui con la finalidad de aprender mas sobre esto pero estan todos dormidos asi que dificil sera aprender algo si no hay con quien :P
<aknaton> ivedci89,  ups no me di cuenta que te fuiste y ya regresaste
<ivedci89> es que estaba en un ssh y en un momento olvide que habia salido, y creyendo estar en el otro equipo me reinicie q mi mismo
<aknaton> :s
<aknaton> vos con eso y yo tratando de entender lo de gnome shell leyendo un poco :P
<zudo> sorry desayuno, que sacáis los temas?
<aknaton> zudo,  i don't understund
<casamercedes> hooolaaa soy ivedci89 y estoy escribiendo desde el equipo server de vnc!!!
<aknaton> casamercedes,  hello
<casamercedes> aknaton:  funciono poniendo el modo Ubuntu2D
<zudo> casamercedes, genial XD
<zudo> casamercedes, tonces mira los efectos del escritorio, no suelen ir bien con vnc
<aknaton> casamercedes,  bueno parece que por fin pudiste al parecer, y si consume menos recursos
<zudo> sigue freenx como proyecto?, a vnc le daba una vuelta hace tiempo
<aknaton> zudo,  si de eso le hablaba a el para que pudiese entrar pasa lo mismo en win
<casamercedes> pero es una pena que mis compaeros tengan que perderse los efectos hermosos de compiz + unity
<aknaton> casamercedes,  y bueno se hace lo que se puede
<aknaton> casamercedes,  ademas tendrias que tener flor de pc y flor de conexion adsl
<aknaton> casamercedes,  y asi podrias poner los efectos
<casamercedes> , que se yo, es extrao al equipo de mi novia entro con sus compiz activos uniy + cairo!!!
<aknaton> casamercedes,  aunque algunas veces no pasa por ahi si no pasa por el mismo soft que no soporta efectos
<aknaton> casamercedes,  entonces el programa no tiene incompatibilidad con efectos
<casamercedes> no
<aknaton> casamercedes,  que pc es la server?
<casamercedes> tienen que ser los drivers de las placas de video o sea las tarjetas graficas el problema
<aknaton> casamercedes,  que placa es?
<casamercedes> pues mi chica tiene un intel grafico
<casamercedes> esto es nvidia
<aknaton> mmm puede ser che aunque he visto funcionar mejor unity en nvidia que en ati
<casamercedes> y en mi ivedci89 tengo el mismo drama aunque no tan grave con A  ATI
<aknaton> lo digo por que use un live de ubuntu en un pc mother gigabite con una ati pero no omboard y se quedo negra luego de mostrarme el escritorio
<aknaton> no se parecia problema de taza de refresco
<ivedci89> para es algo de la tarjeta o el controlador pues me mostraba la imagen inicial y ya ninguna otra
<ivedci89> *para mi es alg....
<aknaton> pero en nvidia andubo sin problemas aunque pestaneo un segundo cuando puse el pass para entrar al entorno grafico
<aknaton> mmmmmm te paso lo mismo que a mi pero en vivo no remotamente
<aknaton> puede ser controlador
<aknaton> pues vas a tener que ver ese tema
<aknaton> a probar drv hasta dar con los correctos
<ivedci89> exacto
<ivedci89> buscaré info de los creadores de vine y les enviaré este registro de pidgin...
<aknaton> pues buen punto
<ivedci89> por lo pronto, me ire a dormir gente... gracias!!! aknaton zudo
<aknaton> ivedci89,  no hay de que
<aknaton> ivedci89,  una consulta al alt+tab que hay en win en ubuntu con entorno gnome o unity que teclas se usan?
<ivedci89> fijate con super+tab
<aknaton> cual es la tecla super?
<ivedci89> la windows
<aknaton> ahhh jeje
<aknaton> ivedci89,  nope nada pero bueno ya descubrire el meollo de la cuestion :P
<aknaton> ivedci89,  que descanses cuidece
<ivedci89> hoy he convencido a un endemoniado de windows en cristianizarse con ubuntu en mi casa cuando le mostre que con su pc podia usar el ubuntu12 con todo su potencial y un aircrack en monitor
<ivedci89> quedamos en instalar ubuntu juntos la semana entrante
<ivedci89> jeje
<ivedci89> adios!!!
<ivedci89> buen descanso a todos
<aknaton> ivedci89,  jajaja yo ando liado con filtrado de burlar eso y activarle el dhcp
<aknaton> ivedci89,  bueno chau che!
<aknaton> ahi regreso
<Fito> hola
<Fito> hay alguien que use gpodder?
<ELETRONICO_HW> Buenos dias a todos ustedes :D
<Lopulus> Cual es la diferencia entre conectarse a traves de networkmanager y wvdial?
<zudo> wvdial ([1]) es una utilidad que ayuda a realizar conexiones a Internet basadas en módem y que se incluye en algunas distribuciones de GNU/Linux importantes.1
<zudo> Red Hat initiated a NetworkManager project in 2004 with the goal of enabling Linux users to deal more easily with modern networking needs, particularly wireless networking. NetworkManager takes an opportunistic approach to network selection, attempting to use the best available connection as outages occur, or as the user roams between wireless networks. It prefers Ethernet connections over “known” wireless networks, which are p
<zudo> referred over wireless networks with SSIDs to which the user has never connected. The user is prompted for WEP or WPA keys as needed.
<zudo> vamos la descripción de ambos lo dice XD
<Lopulus> bueno, perdon, gracias
<Varotone> Hello guys
<Varotone> I don't know if this is the appropiate channel to ask for help
<Varotone> Buuut.
<Varotone> I've just installed ubuntu, but the pc boots into Windows automatically
<Varotone> No sign of Grub
<carnau> Varotone, This channel is for spanish users, you can ask better in #ubuntu
<Varotone> Welp
<Varotone> En ese caso
<Varotone> Mejor que me ayudéis en español
<Varotone> xD
<Varotone> Soy bilingüe, pero me confundí de canal
<carnau> El instalador debería haber instalado grub en tu disco duro.
<Varotone> Y lo hizo
<Varotone> Y lo que es más
<Varotone> Despues entré usando super grub2 cd
<Varotone> y reinstalé grub manualmente
<Varotone> Y cero errores
<carnau> tienes más de un disco duro conectado?
<Varotone> No
<Varotone> Sólo /dev/sda
<Varotone> tres particiones primarias y una extendida
<Varotone> De las cuales tres tienen boot
<Varotone> La de windows 7, la del recovery y la de ubuntu, que es una lógica dentro de la extendida
<carnau> puedes hacer un "sudo fdisk -l"
<carnau> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Varotone> Ok
<Varotone> vuelvo en cinco minutos, que ahora estoy en win
<fzeta> iep!
<Varotone> Ok
<Varotone> ya estoy en ubuntu
<Varotone> cómo era el comando?
<Varotone> fdisk -l?
<carnau> si, con sudo
<Varotone> ok
<carnau> !pastebing
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'pastebing'.
<carnau> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<buenaventura> no hace falta sudo
<buenaventura> puedes usar '/sbin/fdisk -l'
<Varotone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1247516/
<Varotone> ahí está
<Varotone> Parece ser que hay una partición que no habia tenido en cuenta
<Varotone> que supongo que tiene el loader de win7 que me está tocando las narices
<carnau> buenaventura, lo que está en sbin(secure bin) debería sólo poder ejecutarse por cuentas de admin.
<carnau> por eso se diferencia /bin de /sbin
<buenaventura> carnau: y?
<buenaventura> se puede igual, no implica un riesgo de seguridad
<Varotone> eso sin tener en cuenta que lleva menos trabajo escribir sudo que entrar en /sbin
<buenaventura> sólo no tienes la ruta en el $PATH de un usuario común
<buenaventura> no podrás hacer un /sbin/fdisk /dev/sda, pero sí un /sbin/fdisk -l
<buenaventura> o, por dar un ejemplo, puedes ver las interfaces con ifconfig pero no configurarlas
<Varotone> Interesante
<carnau> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 99448 mar 30 07:34 /sbin/fdisk
<Varotone> Me lo apunto
<buenaventura> ves, tiene permiso de ejecución para todos
<carnau> a mi me lo devuelve en blanco
<Varotone> Bueno
<Varotone> volviendo a mi problema
<Varotone> Alguna idea?
<buenaventura> Varotone: el problema es que no carga grub?
<Varotone> Correcto
<Varotone> entra directo a win 7
<buenaventura> haz instalado W7 después de Ubuntu?
<buenaventura> has*
<Varotone> No
<Varotone> Por eso me extraña
<guampa> Varotone: estas seguro que instalaste el grub en el MBR ?
<buenaventura> puedes entrar a Ubuntu?
<Varotone> guampa: sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<carnau> Yo creo que se instaló en el sitio equivocado
<Varotone> buenaventura: estoy en ubuntu
<Varotone> entré con supergrub2 disk
<buenaventura> ok, haz un sudo update-grub2
<buenaventura> ahh, no
<buenaventura> espera entonces
<buenaventura> sigue los pasos para recuperar el grub
<buenaventura> grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda, desde un entorno chroot
<guampa> pero si ya esta en ubuntu, para que un chroot?
<buenaventura> sí, perdón
<buenaventura> ejecuta eso si estás en el ubuntu instalado en tu disco
<buenaventura> ignora lo del chroot
<Varotone> Installation finished, no error reported
<Varotone> ahora un update, supongo
<buenaventura> ok, haz un sudo update-grub2
<buenaventura> exacto
<Varotone> te lo pasteo?
<buenaventura> no
<buenaventura> dio errores?
<Varotone> no
<buenaventura> entonces ya debería estar
<Varotone> Veamos pues
<buenaventura> te tiene que haber salido una lista de los so que encontró en el disco
<Varotone> vuelvo ahora y os comento
<buenaventura> ok
<buenaventura> guampa: supergrub2 disk te permite arrancar cualquier sistema que tengas instalado en el disco?
<guampa> creo que si
<buenaventura> joya
<carnau> también repara
<carnau> puedes arrancar la partición que quieras
<carnau> está bien, y ocupa poco.
 * buenaventura googlea
<Varotone> Nada, sigo en las mismas
<buenaventura> arranca directamente w7?
<buenaventura> se me hace que la tienes por default en grub
<carnau> ¿Que opción usas de sgd2 para arrancar en linux?
<buenaventura> no tendrías que marcar sda6 como booteable, donde tienes /boot ?
<Varotone> carnau, detect any OS
<Varotone> buenaventura, sda6 es la partición / de ubuntu, así que ahí anda /boot también
<buenaventura> ok, no sé si sea eso, pero deberías marcarla como booteable
<buenaventura> desde fdisk, con a si no me acuerdo mal
<Varotone> Y eso cómo es?
<buenaventura> sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<buenaventura> entrarás a la cli de fdisk
<buenaventura> ahí usas primero 'p' para ver las particiones
<buenaventura> identificas en la que está /boot
<buenaventura> que creo que es sda6, si no me equivoco
<buenaventura> por lo que vi antes
<Varotone> Sí, es esa
<buenaventura> entonces usas 'a' y te da para seleccionar la partición a marcar como booteable
<Varotone> listo
<buenaventura> eliges la 6, y vuelves a usar 'p' para ver que tenga el *
<buenaventura> que indica que tiene el flag
<Varotone> correcto
<Varotone> ya tiene la marca
<buenaventura> ok, entonces usas 'w' para escribir los cambios
<Varotone> hum
<Varotone> no sé si esto es un error
<guampa> Varotone: te dice algo de partprobe?
<Varotone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1247532/
<Varotone> sí
<Varotone> ahí lo ves todo
<buenaventura> no es un error
<buenaventura> lee el mensaje
<Varotone> ok
<guampa> Varotone: hace como dice el mensaje y corre partprobe
<buenaventura> tu sabes inglés =)
<Varotone> entonces cómo hago
<Varotone> partprobe(8)
<Varotone> ?
<guampa> sudo partprobe
<Varotone> ok
<guampa> 8 es la seccion del manual, para man
<buenaventura> sudo partprobe /dev/sda, creo que es, en el man dice
<Varotone> sudo partprobe /dev/sda finaliza sin errores
<Varotone> partprobe a secas me da esto:
<Varotone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1247537/
<buenaventura> no es relevante, no te preocupes
<Varotone> ok
<buenaventura> no lo has ejecutdo como 'partprobe /dev/sda'?
<Varotone> sí
<Varotone> y no da errores
<buenaventura> ok
<Varotone> entonces qué, pruebo a ver si ahora arranca?
<buenaventura> Varotone: cómo empezó el problema? de un día para el otro?
<Varotone> no
<Varotone> instalé ubuntu ayer
<Varotone> El pc es nuevo
<buenaventura> sí
<Varotone> Y desde el principio ya no fue
<buenaventura> qué tipo de tabla de particiones tiene?
<Varotone> buf
<Varotone> ahí ya me pillas desprevenido
<Varotone> no controlo tanto xD
<buenaventura> pregunto, porque no veo el 'extended' en la salida de fdisk -l
<buenaventura> y se me hace raro
<Varotone>  /dev/sda3      1262802944  1434206207    85701632    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<Varotone> Ahí tienes el Extended
<Varotone> bueno, vengo ahora, voy a probar
<buenaventura> qué onda eso de W95 Ext'd?
<Varotone> Nada, exactamente igual
<buenaventura> ajá, te fusite muy rápido =)
<Varotone> Voy a echarle un ojo al archivo del grub
<Varotone> Ah, bueno
<buenaventura> sí, mira qué sistema está arrancando por default
<buenaventura> ojo, no toques nada del grub.cfg
<Varotone> no pensaba
<Varotone> solo iba a mirar si por casualidad tenia timeout=0
<Varotone> o algo así
<Varotone> era etc/boot/grub no?
<carnau> /boot/grub/grub.conf
<Varotone> ok
<dylan66> /etc/default/grub
<buenaventura> la configuración de grub creo que se levanta desde /etc/default/grub
<buenaventura> eso
<dylan66> y para que los cambios tomen efecto update-grub
<Varotone> ya sabía yo que era /etc xD
<carnau> el que yo te puse es el generado
<Varotone> nada, en el archivo todo correcto
<Varotone> default 0, timeout 10
<Varotone> no se me ocurre nada
<Varotone> teóricamente grub está en el mbr, porque no dio error al instalar
<Varotone> pero parece que el pc pasa del mbr y tira directo a /sda1
<buenaventura> Varotone: y cuál es la entrada 0 del grub? Ubuntu?
<Varotone> sí
<carnau> no estaría de más que revisaras las opciones de boot de la bios
<carnau> si carga directamente W7, es que no paso por Grub
<Varotone> le eché un ojo ya
<Varotone> y lo único que encontré fue la lista de prioridad de arranque
<buenaventura> es como si estuviera leyendo el gestor de arranque de otro lugar
<buenaventura> no de sda
<Varotone> exacto
<buenaventura> es una máquina nueva?
<Varotone> sí
<Varotone> tiene dos meses
<buenaventura> debe tener algo raro
<carnau> estará leyendo el de sda1
<Varotone> quizá debería haber mencionado
<buenaventura> qué modelo de notebook es?
<Varotone> que tiene una partición de recuperación
<buenaventura> carnau: lo primero que se lee es el mbr
<Varotone> y un botón para arrancar directamente en ella
<Varotone> es un Lenovo IdeaPad z750
<Varotone> z570 **
<Varotone> Lo único que se me ocurre es hacerle una tabla nueva
<Varotone> pero en ese caso me temo que pierdo la garantía y demás.
<buenaventura> tienes una tarjeta sd?
<carnau> por curiosidad, puedes probar esto?  "sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=sda.mbr bs=512 count=1"
<carnau> a ver si el fichero sda.mbr está vacío o lleno
<buenaventura> yo no haría eso...
<carnau> buenaventura, no duele, tranquilo
<carnau> buenaventura, si sabes otra forma de saber si el mbr está lleno...
<Varotone> sí, tengo una sd
<Varotone> y mirad esto
<Varotone> http://blogs.scienceforums.net/anewworld/2011/11/27/lenovo-z570-and-ubuntu-grub-problems/
<Varotone> parece que no soy el único
<Varotone> mismo modelo, mismo problema
<Varotone> ahora miro lo del mbr, carnau
<buenaventura> ahh, me pasé por alto el count
<buenaventura> carnau:
<buenaventura> :)
<Varotone> Aquí tienes http://paste.ubuntu.com/1247580/
<carnau> eso te ha creado un fichero sda.mbr, hazle un ls -l sda.mbr
<Glooskep> Buenos días (México)
<carnau> aunque dice que ha copiado 3.7 MB, por lo que está lleno
<buenaventura> carnau: se llenará aunque sea de ceros
<Varotone> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 512 sep 28 16:15 sda.mbr
<Varotone> la página que pasé antes
<Varotone> dice que solucionó el problema instalando grub en la particion de arranque de windows
<Varotone> por google hay alguno que dice que instale grub legacy
<Varotone> en lugar de grub2
<Varotone> qué opinais?
<arp-> se rompio grub?
<guampa> arp-: sip, le instala sin errores pero se manda directo a windows al bootear
<arp-> eso puede ser por que tiene marcada la particion de Windows, como Activa
<arp-> para bootear
<arp-> que lo revise con un GParted
<buenaventura> marcamos la partición de grub como booteable
<buenaventura> pero no desmarcamos la de win
<arp-> entonces
<arp-> tenes basura del Loader de Windows, en la particion de Linux tb
<arp-> cuantos HD fisicos tenes?
<Varotone> solo 1
<arp-> ok
<arp-> cuantas particiones?
<Varotone> toma el fdisk -l
<Varotone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1247603/
<arp-> a ver
<arp-> jaja
<arp-> que lio de particiones
<Varotone> dímelo a mí
<Varotone> xD
<Xian> Que tal
<arp-> sda6 es la activa
<arp-> por lo visto
<buenaventura> esa la marcamos hace un rato arp-
<arp-> el problema es que en el MBR no sabemos que hay
<Varotone> y si le saco la marca de boot a la de windows?
<arp-> Xian: ya le diste con DD para resetearla
<buenaventura> según la salida de grub-install, se instalo sin problemas
<arp-> si
<arp-> el tema es
<arp-> que en el disco se guardan 2 copias dle MBR
<arp-> del*
<buenaventura> arp-: cuéntanos más
<arp-> um
<arp-> cuando instalas grub
<arp-> lo estas haciendo en el MBR o en la particion sda6 ?
<buenaventura> grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda, así lo instaló, arp-
<Varotone> sí
<arp-> se
<Varotone> y con --recheck tambien
<arp-> a ver
<arp-> es grub2?
<Varotone> sí
<arp-> pone
<arp-> sudo update-grub2
<buenaventura> ya lo hicimos eso
<arp-> y que sale?
<Varotone> todo normal
<MASTERPIECE> hola
<arp-> no tenes enchufado un pendrive de casualidad, no?
<MASTERPIECE> tengo un problem
<MASTERPIECE> no puedo aceptar mi camera en un sait
<MASTERPIECE> seguro es de flash
<MASTERPIECE> algun save de que es
<MASTERPIECE> la problema
<guampa> !enter MASTERPIECE
<kubot> MASTERPIECE: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<buenaventura> MASTERPIECE: este canal es en español
<buenaventura> busca uno en tu idioma
<Varotone> Zasca.
<arp-> je
<Varotone> voy a windows a actualizar la BIOS
<arp-> tengo la duda si realmente, te esta cargando grub en el MBR
<Varotone> que alguno dice que puede ser de eso
<Varotone> arp
<Varotone> grub está en el mbr
<Varotone> el problema
<Varotone> es que el pc decide cargar sda1
<Varotone> saltandose el mbr
<Varotone> y no sabemos por qué
<guampa> el pc nunca carga una particion
<guampa> siempre el bios carga el boot sector solamente
<arp-> um
<arp-> tenes una PC nueva
<arp-> con BIOS EFI?
<Varotone> creo que si
<arp-> jaja
<arp-> revisa el BIOS
<arp-> por ahi tiene mas opciones, que te dejan incluso bootear de una particion deteerminada
<arp-> hay un Grub especial para EFI
<arp-> de hecho
<Varotone> bueno, voy a actualizar la bios
<Varotone> vuelvo en cero comoa
<arp-> ok
<arp-> suerte
<guampa> EFI carga el boot sector tambien, pero si tenes particionado MBR puede que tengas que configurarlo si
<guampa> bueh
<guampa> porque no lo dijo hace una hora me pregunto
<arp-> jjaja
<arp-> talvez el problema era ese
<arp-> ahaha
<Xian> Mi turno
<Xian> no he seguido el tema anterior desde el principio
<Xian> asi qeu no se si sera igual
<Xian> tengongo problemas con el GRUB de mi UBUNTU y W2008 64 bits
<arp-> ahaha
<arp-> hoy es el dia del grub
<arp-> ahaha
<guampa> empecemos por el final, tenes BIOS EFI ?
<Xian> si
<arp-> JAJAJA
<arp-> genial
<arp-> haha
<Xian> la verdad este problema me tiene con las venas hinchadas
<Xian> he intentado casi todo
<arp-> che guampa
<arp-> hay que hacer un nuevo comando del bot para eso
<guampa> que
<arp-> ahaha
<arp-> !efi
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'efi'.
<guampa> jajaja
<arp-> ahaha
<Xian> lo ultimo que hice fue bajar el boot repair
<Xian> y que levante por 64btis
<guampa> pero si alguna data no vendria mal, va a empezar a haber consultas por eso
<Xian> pero no tyermina de iniciar
<guampa> cuando arrancas que sucede exactamente
<Xian> solo se queda en el prompt con el cursos oscilando
<guampa> no podes arrancar ningun OS entonces?
<Xian> exacto
<Xian> intente con livecd
<Xian> de 9.04
<Xian> pero nada
<Xian> por que 9.04? se pregutnaran
<guampa> vuelvo a preguntar, tenes BIOS EFI?
<Xian> es el unico que tengo a la mano
<Xian> noop
<guampa> ok ok
<guampa> bueno y como fue con el livecd, pudiste instalar el grub?
<Xian> nada
<Xian> siempre me sale error 27
<guampa> has editado la config del grub a mano?
<guampa> k...bbl
<Xian> :|
<Xian> creo que no intente todo lo que se me ocurrio
<Xian> hare el intento asumo que con esto podre levantar algo
<Xian> pero en el caso de que no funcione hay otras alternativas?
<mimecar> ¿estas apuntando todos los pasos que haces?
<Varotone> Pues señores
<Varotone> creo que voy a intentar instalar grub en la partición de arranque de windows
<Varotone> a ver qué pasa
<mimecar> Varotone: esa particion es la de 'boot'?
<Varotone> sí
<Varotone> la /dev/sda1
<Varotone> el clásico "reservado para el sistema"
<mimecar> mientras windows no te lo elimine...
<Varotone> el problema es
<Varotone> si lo instalo allí
<Varotone> no sobreescribirá el launcher de w7?
<Varotone> es decir, puede que instalando grub ahí no me cargue win después?
<mimecar> no lo se, tienes a mano el disco de windows?
<Varotone> digamos que si
<Varotone> no el original, pero tengo uno
<Varotone> xD
<Varotone> en caso de cargarme el loader se puede reparar con el disco de windows, te refieres?
<mimecar> si está bien el disco si
<Varotone> si, el disco está bien
<Varotone> bueno voy a probar pues
<Varotone> os cuento el resultado después
<Varotone> nada
<Varotone> exactamente igual
<Varotone> yo no me explico de dónde está cargando el arranque
<Varotone> :(
<buenaventura> Varotone: tienes una sd?
<Varotone> tengo
<buenaventura> instala el grub en una sd o en un pendrive, y usa eso para bootear
<buenaventura> para una solución provisoria
<buenaventura> decía una sd porque la puedes dejar conectada y ya
<lersoot> Hola como puedo deshabilitar ipv6 en ubuntu y en su firewall , lo he deshabilitado pero hay un comando que me indica que lo tengo activado todavia y el firewall sigue escuchado protocolos en ipv6
<Varotone> nah, para eso booteo del cd
<Varotone> pero no me interesa una solucion provisiona
<Varotone> me interesa arranque dual
<Varotone> al final voy a acabar rehaciendo la tabla de particiones y mandando a la mierda el recovery
<lersoot>   PC:~$ lsmod | grep ipv6 nf_conntrack_ipv6      13581  7  nf_defrag_ipv6         13139  1 nf_conntrack_ipv6 nf_conntrack           73847  8 nf_conntrack_ipv6,xt_state,nf_conntrack_netbios_ns,nf_conntrack_broadcast,nf_nat_ftp,nf_nat,nf_conntrack_ipv4,nf_conntrack_ftp PC:~$ ip a | grep inet6 PC:~$
<buenaventura> paste | lersoot
<buenaventura> !paste | lersoot
<kubot> lersoot: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<lersoot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1247721/
<lersoot> con este comando me dice que si lo tengo deshabilitado pero el anterior no :   PC:~$ ip a | grep inet6
<lersoot> PC:~$
<guampa> lersoot: por favor usa pastebin
<guampa> lersoot: agrega ipv6.disable=1 a la linea de comando del grub
<guampa> eso deshabilitara ipv6 desde el arranque del kernel
<lersoot> pero exactamente a en que lugar de la linea y como lo hago desde la terminal comandos pls
<guampa> lersoot: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<lersoot> en windows para hacer esto definitivamente solo tengo que desmarcar unas casillas y ya esta
<guampa> entonces usa windows
<guampa> y por favor no empieces
<lersoot> ehh todos empienzan con windows o no?
<guampa> lersoot: no empieces con el tema de windows
<lersoot> a que grub concreto de la lista lo tengo que añadir ?
<lersoot> grub default etc ?
<guampa> en la linea que dice GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<guampa> agrega a la cadena entre comillas ipv6.disable=1
<lersoot> quito el quiet plash que figura entre comillas en esa linea?
<guampa> no, dejalo. eso no tiene que ver con ipv6
<guampa> solo agrega separado por un espacio
<lersoot> ok
<guampa> quedaria GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash ipv6.disable=1"
<guampa> luego que hagas el cambio, cerra y guarda los cambios del archivo
<guampa> y en la terminal, corre "sudo update-grub"
<guampa> y reinicia
<guampa> eso deshabilitara ipv6
<lersoot> uso custom grub puedo encontrarme con  algun problema al hacer esta configuracion?
<guampa> custom grub?
<lersoot> Grub Customizer
<lersoot> eso que soy muy malo para recordar los nombres
<guampa> no, no va a causar problema
<lersoot> ok reinicio y testeo hasta otra y muchas gracias
<Varotone> Buenas
<Varotone> Al final lo arreglé
<Varotone> :D
<guampa> que era?
<Varotone> Sigo sin saberlo
<Varotone> xD
<Varotone> seguí este tuto:
<Varotone> http://jacobfogg.blogspot.com.es/2012/01/installing-ubuntu-1110-on-lenovo-z570.html
<Souchiro> o.o?
<Varotone> Parece ser que sí tenía algo que ver con la bios EFI
<ArletteC> Hola, buenas, tengo un problema con Rhythmbox, no aparece en la parte de la cornetita ni puedo darle a pausa, siguiente y eso desde el lanzador.
<Souchiro> yo tube un problema similar al instalar debian testing en una laptop
<Souchiro> :/
<Souchiro> tuve *
<Souchiro> no botteaba como deberia... xD
<ArletteC> ...
<ArletteC> lo reinstalaré a ver.
<guampa> ArletteC: por ahi esto sirve http://askubuntu.com/questions/68491/how-to-add-rhythmbox-controls-to-the-sound-menu
<buenaventura> jaja, alto hack
<buenaventura> poner el grub en la partición de win
<buenaventura> :)
<ArletteC> Gracias guampa  :)
<ArletteC> Listo.
<ArletteC> Ya aparece :D
<Zilus> Hola!!
<Zilus> alguien con shorewall??
<buenaventura> !alguien | Zilus
<kubot> Zilus: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Zilus> No puedo hacer funcionar la redireccion del puerto 80 al 3128 para salir mediante squid
<guampa> Zilus: no se como es con shorewall, con iptables directo es usando el objetivo REDIRECT y habilitando en la tabla filter en chain INPUT los dos puertos
<guampa> tal vez eso te sirva
<Zilus> guampa, tenia un mini script usando iptables
<Zilus> pero shorewall es mas robusto, incluso todo esta funcionando, menos la redireccion a squid!!
<guampa> por eso, no se como es la sintaxis de shorewall, pero lo que si se es que el REDIRECT se hace en la tabla "nat"
<guampa> en PREROUTING
<Zilus> @guampa voy a buscar eso en shorewall!!
<Ignacio> Holaaaa :)
<abuelosamor> hola mi cielito como estan? aca todos cansados pero en casa  ,lastima que no operaron ha papa,pero quizas el martes...
<GridCube> ?
<Ignacio> Hola
<Ignacio> :\
<Ignacio> (Adios :\)
<Ignacio> kubot:  Adios!
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'Adios!'.
<Ignacio> kubot:  Bye
<kubot> Au revoir!
<LinuxO> Hola chicos y chicas una preguntilla
<LinuxO> Qué lenguaje de programación es mejor para hacer programas con GUI
<metallica> Hola
<LinuxO> Trabajo con php perl scripts y eso pero hace algunos años que no hago ningun programa gráfico para escritorio
<mimecar> LinuxO: depende
<LinuxO> Que es lo mejor hoy día
<mimecar> de los lenguajes que conozcas, plataformas, lo que usan tus clientes, et.c
<metallica> Como se cambia el nick?
<LinuxO> metallica, /nick <nuevo nick>
<LinuxO> o no sé si estás en mIRC o XChat le das clic arriba a tu nombre en el mismo lugar donde escribís
<LinuxO> mimecar, es para mi mismo y para un amigo, no hay más requisitos. Tal vez lo conveniente sea usar GTK en vez de QT, pero nada más.
<mimecar> LinuxO: GTK es C, QT C++
<LinuxO> Es algo simple por eso quisiera un Kit de desarrollo o una IDE que me permita hacer todo lo más visual posible. A la Visual Basic o a la Delphi.
<metallica> Gracias
<LinuxO> si es cross platform mejor pero ambos estamos en Ubuntu
<LinuxO> eso sería por si a alguien más le sirve y usa otro sistema
<LinuxO> pero en realidad no interesa mucho
<guampa> LinuxO: tenes gambas, es onda visual basic
<mimecar> GTK, QT, WXWindows o XUL
<LinuxO> Mmm, pero la verdad no quisiera estar programando una interfaz en C, C++ pasa pero C?? eso lo prefiero para linea de comandos
<guampa> no se que toolkit usa gambas
<LinuxO> si, una vez lo probé a gambas
<LinuxO> aaah, y Lazarus como estará? Hace mucho que no lo uso, diríamos años jaja
<LinuxO> lo que no me gustaba de Lazarus es que usaba GTK 1!! más viejo que eso imposible jajaja
<LinuxO> Bueno, voy a estar en eso entonces. Graciassss.
<LinuxO> Aaah, alguno tuvo problemas con xevdev?
<LinuxO> Yo al cambiar la resolución de pantalla se me colgaba Xorg con 100% cpu y tiraba unos violaciones de segmento en los logs.
<LinuxO> si vuelvo al xevdev original me vuelve a pasar
<MrTulias> Buenas. Si ejecuto fdisk -l desde sesión live... ¿debería ver todos los discos o sólo el usb? (esto último es lo que hace)
<NeoRanger> gente, estoy actualizando a 12.10 y de la nada me quede sin unity, la actualizacion todavia no terminó, como puedo hacer??
<LinuxO> NeoRanger, hay un comando de terminal que te permite continuar
<mimecar> NeoRanger: no hay soporte de la 12.10
<LinuxO> jaja
<LinuxO> pero eso no sabía
<mimecar> Ubuntu 12.10 no se ha publicado
<NeoRanger> LinuxO: no es que se paró la actualizacion, sino que sigue
<LinuxO> y como hizo para actualizar?
<NeoRanger> mimecar: estoy usando la beta
<mimecar> es lo mismo
<LinuxO> y bueno dejalo que siga
<mimecar> pregunta en  #ubuntu-es-cafe y alguien te respondera
<mimecar> o en #ubuntu+1 si quieres soporte oficial
<NeoRanger> eso pienso hacer, una vez que termine reinicio desde la terminal y listo
<guampa> lean el topic, ahi dice las versiones soportadas
<LinuxO> NeoRanger, y si yo esperaría, tranquilo que mientras siga todo bien. No lo interrumpas entonces.
<NeoRanger> LinuxO: pero queria saber si se puede hacer algo para obtener el entorno de nuevo. Porque alt+f2 r no se puede
<LinuxO> NeoRanger, por sólo el entorno algo se puede hacer pero primero necesitas esperar ese proceso no se puede garantizar en un sistema a medio instalar.
<NeoRanger> ok
<MrTulias> No aparecen los discos duros. Sólo en utilidad de discos y no puedo hacer nada con ellos
<LinuxO> MrTulias, en donde no aparecen?
<MrTulias> en gparted, por ejemplo
<guampa> MrTulias: proba con sudo al principio
<guampa> sudo fdisk -l
<MrTulias> estoy desde live. Lo hice, pero sólo sale el usb
<guampa> MrTulias: cat /proc/partitions te devuelve algo?
<MrTulias> loop0, loop1, sdc y sdc1
<guampa> MrTulias: no te esta reconociendo los discos, en el setup del BIOS aparecen?
<faiko> hola tengo problem  con rusulicion en ubuntu
<MrTulias> a veces
<faiko> como a reglar lo
<LinuxO> MrTulias, a veces los reconoce?
<LinuxO> MrTulias, eso puede ser algún cable del disco suelto o medio mal conectado.
<LinuxO> En el peor de los casos es que el disco ya está fallando.
<guampa> sip
<faiko> porfavor como puedo areglar lo
<buenaventura> qué le pasó a lo?
<mimecar> faiko: ¿qué version de ubuntu estas usando?
<faiko> 12
<mimecar> 12 que
<faiko> 12.04
<mimecar> ¿tienes todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<faiko> si
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<faiko> nada
<faiko> :X
<faiko> no ha pasado nada
<mimecar> nada?
<mimecar> has abierto la consola y puesto esos comandos?
<faiko> la rosulicion es egual
<faiko> si
<mimecar> has pegado todo el texto que ha salido en pastebin?
<faiko> estoy haciendo todo
<faiko> si
<MrTulias> He probado conectándolos en diferentes posiciones, pero no hay manera. Al intentar formatear y hacerle prueba de rendimiento con utilidad de discos (las únicas opciones que me da) me da error
<faiko> debe apagar el ordenador ?
<mimecar> MrTulias: guarda (si puedes) los datos del disco y retiralo
<mimecar> faiko: esos comandos no hacen nada a la resolucion
<mimecar> pon el texto en pastebin por favor
<guampa> MrTulias: tenes que tratar de ver que parte del hardware falla, proba discos sanos en las controladoras de esa maquina y proba el disco en otra maquina
<MrTulias> Uno del curro me dio un disco ide y ese funciona, pero es muy pequeño (34G, creo, ahora lo tengo desenchufado para ver si aparecen los otros)
<guampa> los discos son ide?
<MrTulias> los que no aparecen son sata, uno de 500G que puede estar roto (es el que falló) y otro de 1T nuevo
<guampa> enchufa solo el de 1T y pasa la salida de dmesg
<MrTulias> tendría que copiarla a mano... lo estoy probando en la tv, y escribiendo desde el portátil... alguna zona en particular?
<esmirlin> chicos sabéis si empathy 3.6 soporta irc?
<Elesa> umm, debería o.o
<Elesa> dudo que quiten una función así de la nada
<Elesa> aunque viendo las locuras que le están haciendo a Nautilus.. -_-
<LinuxO> jaja, Elesa
<LinuxO> Elesa,  no les tienes confianza?
<Elesa> no, me gusta GNOME Shell, pero necesita demasiadas extensiones para ser productivo ._.
<esmirlin> Elesa: Ubuntu está metiendo publicidad y vulnerando la seguridad... Aparte, unity es horriblemente lento y feo...
<Elesa> es decir, me gusta su diseño minimalista y todo, pero me siento atada de manos
<mimecar> esmirlin: ?
<LinuxO> a ver, les tengo una adivinanza jajaja
<mimecar> la unica "publicidad" es un módulo que ponen en unity
<LinuxO> qué sistema de ventanas utilizo?
<esmirlin> LinuxO: mutter rocks!
<LinuxO> mmm, esmirlin no
<Elesa> esa de Amazon se puede quitar
<Elesa> LinuxO, Metacity! :D
<esmirlin> mimecar: hacer busquedas que vayan directamente a amazon... un poco incorrecto
<esmirlin> y nada que ver con la filosofía linux
<mimecar> es un módulo de unity que se puede quitar
<mimecar> aparte, canonical es una empresa
<Elesa> exacto
<LinuxO> Elesa, naaah jaja
<LinuxO> bueno, no importa, ya dejo la broma, utilizo Window Maker :P
<esmirlin> si lo utilizo por su filosofía y hacen estas cosas, usaría windows, él ya trabaja y tiene todo el software que necesito pirateado :)
<mimecar> en ubuntu también puedes comprar aplicaciones, si no te gusta usa otra distribucion
<Elesa> y la verdad, la filosofía Linux no sirve para los negocios, pienso yo, Canonical está pensando como una empresa y creo que le da igual las guerras santas que hayan en el mundo Linux y su filosofía
<buenaventura> hey, por qué no pasan a ubuntu-es-cafe?
<guampa> ++
<esmirlin> mimecar: es que he encontrado la forma de evitar toda esa mierda, ubuntu gnome shell remix, no software-center, no amazon shit :)
<LinuxO> esmirlin, si te entiendo pero yo también los entiendo a ellos, es difícil sacarle plata a algo de pura voluntad. Y la gente no tiene tanta voluntad para pagar por algo que lo descargas gratis. No estamos acostumbrados a pagar por ser agradecidos al trabajo del otro, estamos acostumbrados a que se nos pida un precio.
<mimecar> esmirlin: si no te importa usar distros derivadas...
<Elesa> <LinuxO> esmirlin, si te entiendo pero yo también los entiendo a ellos, es difícil sacarle plata a algo de pura voluntad. Y la gente no tiene tanta voluntad para pagar por algo que lo descargas gratis. No estamos acostumbrados a pagar por ser agradecidos al trabajo del otro, estamos acostumbrados a que se nos pida un precio. <-- mi pensamiento, exactamente
<Elesa> y por cierto.. mejor pasemos a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<guampa> LinuxO, esmirlin please sigan en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<LinuxO> Elesa, ok
<esmirlin> Elesa: oki
<MrQuedades> guampa, este es el dmesg que le ped'ias a MrTulias http://paste.ubuntu.com/1248122/
<guampa> MrQuedades: ok, en cualquier momento tengo que irme pero veo si llego a ver algo
<MrQuedades> gracias
<faiko> hola,tengo un p [roblema con la resolucion
<faiko> me podeis ayudar
<faiko> porfi
<mimecar> faiko: ya has puesto lo que te pedi en pastebin ?
<guampa> MrQuedades: lineas a partir de 568
<faiko> no soy yo
<faiko> pido ayuda
<buenaventura> bueno, confía en tí mismo y podrças tomar resoluciones
<guampa> MrQuedades: hay un problema en el disco
<faiko> por primera vez aqui
<mimecar> faiko: entonces es casualidad que tenga el mismo nick que tú y preguntara lo mismo
<faiko> donde esta el pastebin
<mimecar> !paste faiko
<kubot> faiko: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<faiko> perdopna si soy yo
<faiko> tengo problema con la resolucion del pc,no con el texto
<mimecar> quiero saber lo que tienes puesto en tu sistema, para eso es el pastebin
<mimecar> si no quieres ponerlo, ¿qué tarjeta grafica usas?
<faiko> si la uso
<faiko> dime que hago
<faiko> y lo  hare
<faiko> si es lo que debo hacer
<faiko> puedes usar mi pc
<faiko> con el control remoto-
<faiko> ?
<mimecar> no hay soporte remoto
<faiko> ok
<faiko> teamviewer?
<mimecar> ¿vas a poner en pastebin la salida de los comandos que te he puesto?
<mimecar> faiko: no hay soporte remoto de ningun tipo
<faiko> que comadon eran-
<faiko> ?
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<faiko> eso lo hice,que mas hago?
<MrQuedades> que raro, es nuevo... non ser'a el controlador frito?
<faiko> noooooooooooooo
<mimecar> faiko: el enlace que te da pastebin pegalo en el canal
<faiko> que canal ?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> donde estas escribiendo
<faiko> en terminal
<mimecar> pega el enlace de pastebin en la ventana del irc
<faiko> que enlace,es que no te entiendo que enlace
<mimecar> has abierto la página web de pastebin SI / NO ?
<faiko> dame la pagina
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<faiko> vamos a ver.tengo problema cvopn los iconos del pc,las letras y todo es mas grande de lo normal
<faiko> la resolucion es 640x480
<faiko> ahora
<mimecar> faiko: si quieres hacerlo por tu cuenta no te puedo ayudar
<faiko> y me da otra  320x240
<faiko> offffffffffffffffff
<faiko> dime cual pongo
<faiko> de las dos
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de los tres comandos que te he puesto antes
<mimecar> en la resolucion deja la más grande que puedas
<faiko> jajajaja como la ma grande
<faiko> ahora es muy muy muy grande
<faiko> :D
<mimecar> vas a poner el texto en pastebin si o no
<faiko> si
<mimecar> cuando pegues el texto de los comandos en pastebin, la web de pastebin te dara un enlace
<mimecar> pegalo aquí
<MrTulias> El disco está probado (el del curro le hizo tres particiones, por lo que me contó). ¿puede estar roto el controlador?
<faiko> NO ES ROTO
<mimecar> faiko: te fijas en que NO ESTÁN HABLANDO CONTIGO ?
<mimecar> es otra conversacion
<faiko> dime como restaurar el sistema
<faiko> i problema terminado
<mimecar> no puedes restaurarlo
<mimecar> tendrás que arreglar el problema de la tarjeta grafica
<faiko> y ahora como veo
<faiko> :D
<mimecar> si no quieres usar pastebin, esperando a que otro usuario te pueda ayudar
<faiko> y como no se como uasr este pastdebian
<faiko> como ?
<mimecar> copia el texto que sale de los comandos de antes y lo pegas en la web de pastebin
<MrTulias> Estoy mirando el syslog y por ahí aparece, pero rodeado de errores...
<MrTulias> Y como no, incomprensibles para mí (maldita ignorancia)
<mimecar> ponlos en pastebin
<MrTulias> los pondrá el otro (mrquedades).. ¿pego el syslog?
<mimecar> si quieres mostrar los errores si
<MrTulias> voy
<MrQuedades> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1248194/   Por la linea 580
<MrTulias> lo del dmesg y el syslog y eso... Son las mismísimas tripas del trasto, ¿no?
<MrTulias> Guest 51373, ¿le viste algo raro?
<Guest4470> Hola
<Guest4470> HolA
<Guest4470> He estado buscando como habilitar el puerto USB en virtualbox para una maquina virtual de WXP y tras hacer lo que se me indica en dos tutoriales diferentes no he logrado habilitar dicho puerto. ¿Alguien puede echarme una mano?
<mimecar> instala las guest adition
<Guest4470> ya estan
<mimecar> en la máquina virtual?
<Guest4470> si
<mimecar> añade el dispositivo usb a la máquina virtual
<Guest4470> como
<mimecar> menú de la máquina virtual, usb, añadir
<Guest4470> ya lo he hecho
<Guest4470> en el apartado de USB
<mimecar> en el momento que selecciones el dispositivo estará disponible para la máquina virtual
<Guest4470> eso pensaba yo
<Guest4470> pero no me aparece
<Guest4470> en el explorador de win de la maquina virtual
<Guest4470> si que me aparece en ubuntu
<Guest4470> pero no en la maquina
<mimecar> ubuntu no tiene que estar usando el dispositivo
<Guest4470> y en teoria no lo esta usando
<Guest4470> lo enchufo en su clavija, y la maquina ni se entera. Ubuntu lo detecta
<Guest4470> sin problemas
<mimecar> cuando lo asocias a la máquina virtual funcionará
<mimecar> ¿qué estas conectando?
<Guest4470> un usb kingstom de 4gb
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<Guest4470> la 12.04
<Guest4470> mientras escribiamos lo he desenchufado y vuelto a enchufar
<Guest4470> parece que ahora va
<Guest4470> ubuntu no lo detecta y la maquina si
<Guest4470> misterios de la informatica
<Guest4470> hay que joderse
<Guest4470> (con perdon)
<Guest4470> bien, parece que el problema se ha solucionado solo
<Guest4470> muchas gracias mimecar
<MrTulias> ¿abandono o puedo intentar algo? Ya no sé que puedo probar
<cousteau> Guest4470, a mí a veces los USB no me los detecta a la primera
<cousteau> la luz del propio USB no se enciende
<cousteau> ah, perdón, hablamos de la máq virtual...  nada que ver, creo
<Exio> lol
<Guest4470> No hay problema cousteau. Se ha resuelto solo al parecer
<Guest4470> un saludo y hasta la proxima
<Guest4470> Bye
<MrTulias> Gracias por vuestros aportes, hasta la próxima
<ljv> que fastidioso es UNITY
<mimecar> no lo uses
<guampa> ljv: para protestas sobre unity, por favor #ubuntu-es-cafe o /dev/null
<Varotone> lol
<ljv> si me gusta pero me ha dado problemas, pero ya esta fino :D
<eliecer> Buenas
<sk_ryan007> holaaa
<sk_ryan007> alguien q de alguna recomendacion de aplicacion para controlar llamadas por SIP?
<guampa> linphone, ekiga?
<guampa> sk_ryan007: en synaptic busca soft phone
<sk_ryan007> en tu opinion cual es el mejor... la  verdar instale el ekiga y no le entendi como configurar... guampa
<Exio> yo use linphone porque ademas soporta llamadas "directo" sin un server sip usando la ip :P
<guampa> sk_ryan007: mira la verdad no uso hace un tiempo asi que no sabria decirte sin instalar un par
<sk_ryan007> entiendo guampa...
<Souchiro> a mi me gustaria uno que funcionase con llamadas a telefono fijo gratix :/
<xangua> jajaja
<Exio> lololol
<r2d2_> ?
<r2d2_> Do anybody want to talk?
<guampa> r2d2_: this is the spanish ubuntu support channel
<r2d2_> ok
<r2d2_> xD genial
<r2d2_> pense que era ingles
<guampa> si queres chat general en español tenes #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Guest567> alguien entiende esto?
<Guest567> Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Guest567> ?
<guampa> Guest567: es un canal para usuarios registrados en freenode
<Guest567> entiendo
<Guest567> osea
<guampa> tendrias que registrarte para entrar
<Guest567> una cuenta...
<Guest567> ok
<Guest567> gracias
#ubuntu-es 2012-09-29
<mauryyyy> alguien puede ayudarme a configurar mi laptop monitor y un external monitor par usarlos al mismo tiempo?
<joseph_CO> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/15662764/Steam-para-Linux-llegara-en-octubre-y-solo-para-1_000-user.html
<joseph_CO> la ostia
<guampa> joseph_CO: no postees spam
<joseph_CO> no es spam
<joseph_CO> creo a todo el mundo le interesa
<guampa> no importa, nadie te pidio el link
<guampa> asi que si es spam
<joseph_CO> :(
<joseph_CO> bueh yo soy gamer
<guampa> y este es un canal para *soporte*
<joseph_CO> queir a mi mama
<guampa> :P en serio, postealo en -cafe en todo caso
<d-arker> Como instalar openbravo en ubuntu
<rengo> d-arker: escriibi sudo apt-get install openbravo
<rengo> en la consola
<matias_> Buenas, quisiera saber si hay algun software para ubuntu que permita usar aplicaciones diseñadas para macos x  en el caso que las que use con wine no funcionen o simplemente no funcionen bien
<matias_>  Buenas, quisiera saber si hay algun software para ubuntu que permita usar aplicaciones diseñadas para macos x  en el caso que las que use con wine no funcionen o simplemente no funcionen bien
<mimecar> me parece que no
<matias_> ni en proyecto alfa o beta la hay todavia ?
<mimecar> ¿qué programa quieres usar que no tienes alternativas en ubuntu?
<matias_> todas las que me deje usar ubuntu, las que use con wine que no funcionen o simplemente no funcionen bien
<mimecar> si sólo quieres usar programas de mac para que usas ubuntu?
<matias_> para usar mac necesito una maquina mac
<matias_> primero para poder usar macos x  sin emularlo tendria necesariamente que usar una computadora marca apple
<mimecar> si en google no te sale ningún programa que funcione en linux lo tienes complicado
<matias_> muchas aplicaciones que se hacen para windows tienen su version para macos x pero no siempre la hay para ubuntu
<Tiffon> matias_, hoy en dia con el cambio de apple hacia intel, no es necesario un mac para poder instalar su sistema.
<matias_> si desde cuando es eso?
<Tiffon> desde el cambio de apple hacia intel
<Tiffon> hace mucho
<Tiffon> se pude utilizar clonicos con cierto hardware para ejecutar el sistema de apple
<matias_> en su pagina dice que debes usar una computadora aplle para poder comprar y usar su sistema operativo
<Tiffon> hackintosh creo que se llama realizar eso
<Tiffon> si no recuerdo mal
<Tiffon> pues nada entonces si dice eso en su pagina, no me hagas caso, debe de ser verdad ;D
<Tiffon> http://www.osx86project.org/ por si quieres contrastar algo de información, google lo sabe todo, o eso dicen
<matias_> con hackintos es solo ejecutar e instalar o requiere mucha intervencion para su instalacion
<matias_> ?
<Tiffon> matias_, no lo utilice nunca, pero vi ordenadores clonicos ejecutando mac os x sin problemas
<Tiffon> reitero ni lo instale ni lo utilice
<Tiffon> entiendo que si el hardware que tiene tu computador esta soportado por el mac os x no tendrias que tener problemas
<Tiffon> incluso me suena una web que apple denuncio y se cerro donde vendian clonicos con mac os x instalado, si no recuerdo mal
<matias_> pero no rendiria igual que en una computadora apple de la misma potencia que la que uso?
<Tiffon> buena pregunta si el hardware el mismo digo yo que tendria que rendir lo mismo, pero bueno, reitero no probe nada de eso
<Tiffon> siempre pense que si quieres mac os x lo mejor es comprarte un apple, si tienes el dinero para hacer ese gasto, aunque si es cierto que puedes utilizar su sistema con un ordenador que no sea apple
<matias_> pero las apple deben de tener una arquitectura o diseño que la hacen mas compatible con su sistema operativo que usando otra computadora de analogas condiciones pero no propia de apple ??
<Tiffon> comprate un apple, y dejate de problemas.
<mimecar> matias_: pasa al canal de offtopic
<Tiffon> como estamos mimecar
<mimecar> pasando el sábado
<Tiffon> lluvioso o que
<Tiffon> xD
<matias_> por el precio de un apple me puedo comprar dos pcs de los buenos
<mimecar> por mi zona si
<neogenessis> apple kk
<Tiffon> matias dejemos el tema, este no es el canal para hablar de esto
<Tiffon> mimecar, por casa tambien, aunque ahora sale el sol
<Tiffon> neogenessis, eso es doble k, perfecto xD
<neogenessis> XD
<neogenessis> mas pillao
<neogenessis> alguno sabe donde apt guarda las direcciones completas de los paquetes? o como las compone?
<neogenessis> solo he encontrado las relativas
<Tiffon> solo dire, y con eso ya dejo el tema definitivamente, hay que comprarse un mac y meterle la gentoo. xD
<mimecar> neogenessis: son todas relativas al repositorio
<neogenessis> al? sera a los?
<matias_> gentoo es para informaticos hay que compilar y compilar y yo de esas cosas paso
<mimecar> tienes un repositorio, son relativas a ese repositorio
<mimecar> el resto son mirrors
<neogenessis> uhm... y que pasa con los ppa?
<mimecar> cada ppa tiene una dirección
<neogenessis> a ver, quiero montar una lista para descarga con wget, pero tengo ubuntu 10.04
<neogenessis> y me ando montando peliculas propias
<mimecar> neogenessis: para que te complicas tu solo?
<neogenessis> para aprender.... y por diversion
<neogenessis> ya me conoces
<mimecar> lo que quieres hacer se llama "apt"
<neogenessis> jajajaa
<neogenessis> repo offline, pero sin apt-cache ni apt-move
<matias_> neogenessis no pierdas tu tiempo con ubuntu 10.04  dentro de poco se quedara sin soporte
<neogenessis> ya los tengo bajados, pero quiero mantenerlo actualizado
<mimecar> neogenessis: haz un mirror local
<neogenessis> lo se
<neogenessis> aun no
<neogenessis> la idea es tener los ultimos paquetes bajados para generar los dvd correspondientes
<neogenessis> unos 10 dvd's
<mimecar> tendrás los últimos paquetes durante....
<mimecar> 60 minutod?
<mimecar> minutos
<matias_> Hay aqui algun virtuoso de wine , quiero decir que sea capaz de hacer funcionar aplicaciones con wine que en principio no funcionan bien o no se ejecutan
<neogenessis> tanto tiempo?
<mimecar> matias_: miralo en winehq
<neogenessis> mimecar, para mi eso es lo de menos, la cuestion es buscar un modo
<matias_> en winehq solo describen los problemas de su mal funcionamiento pero no te dan la solucion
<neogenessis> yo no uso wine, prefiero maquinas virtuales
<neogenessis> de cualquier modo no habia algo llamado crossover o algo asi?
<matias_> si pero yo por ejemplo solo dedique 30 gb de disco duro a ubuntu y ya no puedo darle mas espacio para virtualizar
<mimecar> matias_: en winehq te dicen si está soportada la aplicación
<mimecar> con 30 GB puedes virtualizar
<matias_> de los 30gb netos solo tengo disponible 3 gb o menos
<mimecar> xp y un programa pequeño te cabe
<mimecar> si estas usando 27 GB libera espacio
<matias_> xp requiere 10 gb recomendados
<neogenessis> solo 3 disponibles?
<neogenessis> borra algo de porno y ganas espacio
<mimecar> matias_: di directamente el programa que quieres usar
<matias_> si windows es el que predomina en mi pc
<mimecar> para que usas ubuntu?
<neogenessis> pues haz que se monte automaticamente su unidad al arrancar y usar carpetas en windows para guardar cosas
<matias_> entre el software de ubuntu y elsoftware de wine casi hago los 30 gb
<neogenessis> tu fliplas
<matias_> no fliplo solo que lo quiero tener todo
<mimecar> matias_: ¿cuanto ocupa tu carpeta .wine?
<mimecar> ubuntu instalado ocupa un par de GB
<matias_> 18 gb
<mimecar> tienes 12 GB en programas de ubuntu?
<matias_> si pero ya he dicho que he instalado muchas aplicaciones para ubuntu y apps para ubuntu
<neogenessis> yo tengo 18, y eso incluye un par de juegos de mas de 1gb, y montones de basura
<mimecar> no has instalado todo el centro de software verdad?
<matias_> bueno tampoco voy hacer ahora inventario no crea que sea el caso
<neogenessis> jjajaja
<mimecar> entonces ya sabes como puedes conseguir más espacio
<neogenessis> borrando windows
<mimecar> quita los programas que no uses
<matias_> por desgracia windows sigue siendo indispensable para todos
<mimecar> no lo es
<neogenessis> nu nu, no lo es
<matias_> preguntaselo al 90 % que usa windows en el mundo
<mimecar> para ver facebook, descargar cosas y escribir 4 palabras en el office
<neogenessis> 90% ¬= 100%
<mimecar> consigue un disco externo y podrás ponerte más programas
<mimecar> o usa windows directamente y te ahorras los 12 GB de ubuntu
<neogenessis> tambien puedes dejar la informatica y decicarte a la cria de ovejas
<neogenessis> bueno, creo que me apañare. Ciao
<neogenessis> un placer como siempre mimecar
<matias_> si queieres usar por ejemplo fotoprix o como mejor se llame porque te lo ha recomendado un amigo tienes que usar windows y asi igualmente con otros muchas aplicaciones
<mimecar> wine no puede manejar un programa de 1.6 MB?
<matias_> fotoprix creo que no funciona con wine
<matias_> salvo que su ultima version si que pueda ejecutarse sin problemas
<NeWGame> hola
<NeWGame> hola
<HorD> hola señoras y señores
<urullica> quetal  amigos
<urullica> por  favor  solicito ayuda  para  instalar java
<urullica> he  seguido  los  pasos pero  no  me  funciona
<urullica> mi  navegador  es  chrome
<urullica> ya  descargue el tar.gz
<neogenessis> si activas los repos de los partners no te aparece java para instalarlo? creo que no te haria falta tar alguno
<xangua> neogenessis: urullica oracle/sun ya no está incluido en los repositorios desde abril
<urullica> como  los  activo  amigo
<neogenessis> ni idea, uso una version vieja de ubuntu
<neogenessis> tonces esta la opcion libre de java
<xangua> si quieres oracle/sun java tendŕas que bajartelo de su página e instalarlo tu mismo
<neogenessis> supongo que propociona applet para navegador, pero no toy seguro
<urullica> pues la  verdad  nencsito  entrar  a  jugar  online   ajedrez   y no  he  podido
<neogenessis> tampoco estara en backports?
<urullica> cualquiera  ya  sea  libre
<urullica> o no
<urullica> pero  que  me  funcione
<urullica> solo  denme  las  indicaciones   gracias..
<neogenessis> que tienes la 12.04?
<urullica> si
<urullica> pangolin
<Varotone> urullica:
<Varotone> abre una terminal
<xangua> urullica: instala ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Varotone> e ingresa sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<neogenessis> segun leo por ahi el plugin libre de java es IcedTea
<urullica> dide que  ya  se  instalaron de  forma  automatica
<urullica> y que  no  es  necesario
<Varotone> mm
<neogenessis> probaste: http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2012/04/instalar-oracle-java-7-en-ubuntu-1204.html ???
<Varotone> agrega el repositorio de webupd8
<neogenessis> sale a media pagina un ppa
<neogenessis> ese
<Varotone> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8/java
<Varotone> y luego sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install oracle-jdk7-installer oracle-java7-installer
<urullica> neogenessis y varotone  me  estan  hablando  de  oo  mismo???
<Varotone> sí
<urullica> de lo mismo??
<urullica> ya  listo
<urullica> dejame  ver
<Varotone> pero el ppa que puse yo está mal
<neogenessis> si
<Varotone> es ppa:webupd8team/java
<Varotone> le faltaba el "team"
<Varotone> me pasa por hablar de memoria
<Varotone> xD
<neogenessis> en la web esta detallado
<neogenessis> a media pagina o asi
<xangua> si ya instalaste los restricted extras ya tienes el plugin openjdf urullica
<urullica> xangau  ??   eso  esta  relacionado  con  lo  de  varotone??
<Varotone> urullica: la versión de oracle es el java oficial de toda la vida
<Varotone> openjdk es una versión opensource
<xangua> ....
<urullica> voy  con  los  pasos  de varotone  asi  que  porfavor  no  me  confundan  ....
<Varotone> urullica: por si te pierdes, aquí tienes los comandos por orden
<Varotone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1249652/
<urullica> bien  gracias
<urullica> estoy l yendo  la  info  ademas  de  ejecutar  comandos  ya  sabes  como  es  no??
<Varotone> hum?
<Varotone> aclárame eso, que no entiendo a qué te refieres
<xangua> Varotone: recomendar repositorios de terceros y darle los comandos para que solo los pegue y ni sepa que es lo que hacen... buena idea
<Varotone> xangua: no todo el mundo tiene tiempo ni ganas de aprender lo que significa todo
<Varotone> ese repositorio lo uso yo
<Varotone> y no da problemas
<xangua> Varotone: que lo uses tu y no te de problemas no significa que lo sugieras a alguien que no comprende lo que hace ni los riesgos de usar un repositorio de terceros
<Varotone> Bueno, mi opinión es diferente, pero comprendo la tuya
<urullica> es  bien  varotone
<urullica> no  desconfio  de  nadie  aqui
<xangua> a menos que necesites específicamente el oracle java, estarás bien con openjdk
<urullica> solo  que  asi  nos  acostunbramoss  los  usuarios  linux  no???
<urullica> andar  leyendo  todo
<xangua> a menos que no comprendas los riesgos de usar un repositorio de terceros no es recomendable agregarlos...
<urullica> jdk=libre   oracle = terceros??
<Varotone> sí
<Varotone> más bien, jdk=libre oracle=comercial
<urullica> bin
<urullica> bien n  proceso  mi  consola
<vitimiti> en gnome-shell, al abrir las aplicaciones, en la esquina de actividades, algunos iconos los tengo repetidos, uno de los iconos tiene más píxeles que el otro, pero son del mismo programa
<vitimiti> alguien sabe solucionarlo?
<urullica> y  los  dos  funcionan bien
<urullica> ??
<vitimiti> si
<vitimiti> pero tienen diferente calidad
<vitimiti> y en el caso de Padre tengo cuatro iguales
<urullica> elimina el  mas  feo
<vitimiti> tres, perdon
<vitimiti> como hago eso?
<urullica> que  sabor  tienes??
<urullica> version de ubuntu
<urullica> ??
<vitimiti> 12.04
<urullica> http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2011/10/instalar-configurar-temas-gtk3x-en.html
<urullica> vitimiti
<urullica> mira  a  ver  si  te  sirve  esto
<vitimiti> gracias
<urullica> gracias  varotone y   xangua
<urullica> funciono
<urullica> vitimiti
<vitimiti> dime
<urullica> que  paso  alfin   es  por  hai??
<urullica> si  es  lo  que  biucas
<vitimiti> no, no me dice como eliminar esos iconos extras, al menos no lo veo
<NeWGame> hola
<urullica> vitimiti
<vitimiti> si?
<urullica> ya  o q ue
<urullica> ??
<NeWGame> alguien sabe cuando sera la beta de steam ?
<vitimiti> estaba mirando en ubuntutips... pero me ha redirigido, no pude ver el post
<urullica> inicio
<urullica> escribe  en  el  guion
<urullica> dash
<urullica> guion = dash
<NeWGame> Chicos actualmente ubuntu va bien o se asemeja a windows ?
<urullica> escribe esto
<urullica> menu principal
<xangua> !ot | de nuevo con eso NeWGame...
<kubot> de nuevo con eso NeWGame...: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<vitimiti> perdon, pero me perdi en lo de guion = dash
<urullica> osea olvida  eso
<urullica> escribe  en    el  espaci  ese
<urullica> hay en  el  buscador
<vitimiti> si
<urullica> menu principal
<vitimiti> ya
<urullica> bueno  borra  ,lo  que  quieras
<vitimiti> vale
<nestor> Hola , estoy buscando una aplicacion para ubuntu  similar a Core Temp que pueda apagar la pc  fijandole una temperatura en caso de calentarse demasiado por si el protector de temperatura de la bios fallara , la hay para ubuntu?
<nestor> core temp funciona muy bien en windows y me apago la pc al alcazar los 70 grados
<nestor> pero para ubuntu no encuentro una parecida que haga esto mismo
<badhorse> mira a ver si esto te vale nestor
<badhorse> http://www.atareao.es/ubuntu/conociendo-ubuntu/suspende-a-ubuntu-si-se-pone-caliente/
<nestor> bien parece interesante aunque habra que trabajarlo un poco para conseguir ese mismo resultado que tengo con core temp en windows espero que funcione
<nestor> abueloamor una pregunta el script solo funciona con GNOME ?
<nestor> y hay que instalar nautilus?
<badhorse> supongo que te refieres a mi jeje
<badhorse> al ser un script digo yo que no tendra nada que ver el entorno en el que trabajes
<badhorse> pero no lo he probado asi que no sabria decirte
<badhorse> lm-sensors no depende de ningun entorno
<badhorse> es por consola
<vitimiti> vale, con lo que dijo urullica lo mio ya esta solucionado, gracias
<badhorse> y lo otro no deja de ser un script que debes poner al arranque de tu escritorio
<Guest36265> hola a todos una consulta hay un testeador para mainboard y para procesador en ubuntu
<viperhoot> Guest36265, hay un equipo llamado iso testing
<viperhoot> que justamente se dedican a eso
<viperhoot> Guest36265, mira acá: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<Guest36265> ok thank you
<cat-orze> hola
<cat-orze> me parece que me equivoque al instalar ubuntu de 32Mb
<mimecar> cat-orze: si no dices el problema es complicado
<GridCube> !detalles | cat-orze
<kubot> cat-orze: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<idroj07> Me sale un icono de un triangulo rojo y dentro una ! que dice que la infor. de actualización esta obsoleta y no me deja actualizar el OS de ningun modo. He mirado en foros y he intentado cambiar el servidor de los repositorios por el recomendado por el pc. Pero me sigue dando el mismo error. Aqui dejo mi source.list http://pastebin.com/VUwGAr8b
<cousteau> idroj07, si haces   sudo apt-get update   qué te dice?
<idroj07> cousteau: Aqui tienes lo que me dice el sudo apt-get update.   http://pastebin.com/26vpZVnB
<cousteau> W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/crebs/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<cousteau> parece que ese PPA no está disponible para Precise
<idroj07> cousteau: Pero no es una actualización importante del OS, no? Si es prescindible como puedo hacer que se elimine la notificación? o como puedo reparar eso..
<cousteau> quitando el ppa
<cousteau> creo que en Orígenes de software se puede quitar
<cousteau> (busca el que ponga "crebs")
<idroj07> aa si eso de crebs es un programa que intente instalar pero que se quedo a medias XDd
<idroj07> como lo elimino cualquier rastro de el?
<cousteau> quizá te interese ppapurge
<cousteau> !ppa-purge
<kubot> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cousteau> aunque creo que con eliminarlo de orígenes de software bastará  (si no llegaste a instalar nada)
<xangua> mejor usar ppa-purge para asegurarse
<xangua> luego hay unos que no se acuerdan ni lo que desayunaron :P
<xangua> menos se van a acordar de que si instalaron o no algo
<idroj07> Ya lo he desmarcado y eliminado de origenes de software, que debo hacer ahora para comprobar que se ha solucionado el problema?
<tecno_> ahora q lo has eliminado y desmarcado
<tecno_> ya puedes darle
<tecno_> sudo apt-get update
<tecno_> y actualizar la lista de fuenets correctamente
<idroj07> ok gracias ya esta todo solucionado
<idroj07> por cierto.. otra duda que tengo desde hace un tiempo. Con myunity se puede cambiar el color del panel de la izquierda junto con el superior.. darle transparencia, etc Pero me he dado cuenta que hay un panel (o superficie) del HUD (creo que se llama) que es la que sale cuando se te notifica algo o cuando subes el volumen desde el control del teclado "Fn+ Flecha". que no cambia de color cuando lo modificas desde el myunity.. sino que c
<idroj07> ambia de color cuando cambias el wallpaper.. hay alguna forma de elegir el color de esa superficie?
<idroj07> [Antes si era del mismo color que los demás paneles, ahora va con el wallaper]
<tecno_> idroj07
<tecno_> creo q el color ahora del unity cambia con el wallpaper
<tecno_> no te se decir precisamente pero creo q asi es ahora solo con el wallpaper varia el color
<tecno_> no tengo mucho conocimiento de unity nunca lo uso no me gusta ni soy usuario ubuntu
<tecno_> te recoemndaria mejor gnome-shell
#ubuntu-es 2012-09-30
<Pierrot> D: ya vine, me habian reclutado en los avengers como el maestro pokemon D: por eso no habia podido contestar
<ElNecio> hola
<ElNecio> alguien con ganas de conversar sobre problemas con mencoder ??
<GridCube> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<tkw_one_malo> ¿¿que ventaja tiene usar ubuntu y no otra dsitro ..... y que ventaja tiene usar linux y no windows??
<GridCube> tkw_one_malo, esa no es una pregunta de soporte por favor pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<GridCube> ahi hablamos de esto si queres :)
<tkw_one_malo> jaja .. no gracias ... solo tomo el cafe con mujeres.
<jmanuel_cool> tkw_one_malo, ein?????
<tkw_one_malo> que?
<Pierrot> alguien me puede ayudar si me sale este problema  error while loading shared libraries: libpng14.so.14: cannot open shared object file
<chilicuil> Pierrot: te hace falta instalar esa libreria, veo que no esta disponible en ubuntu, tendras que compilarla, http://www.kaibader.de/running-eagle-cad-6-2-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<Pierrot> http://www.kaibader.de/running-eagle-cad-6-2-on-ubuntu-12-04//win 12
<Pierrot> gracias chilicuil voy a probar
<chilicuil> suerte
<k-milogars> tengo problema con ekiga
<alfonso> buenos días
<alfonso> tengo un ubuntu 12.04 instalada en el ordenador, alguien conoce el programa descartes de matematicas del ministerio de edución y ha conseguido que le funcione en esta versión gracias
<alfonso> no consigo que funcione
<alfonso> buenas, hay alguien?
<alfonso> o esta el canal solo a estas horas ?
<allyup> 0
<disty> hola, buenos días
<disty> 11:44 frigg [~frigg@freenode/utility-bot/frigg] requested CTCP VERSION from disty:
<disty> esto qué mierda es
<disty> sabéis cómo cambiar el nombre al ordenador?
<disty> "hostname" creo que se llama
<disty> sudo nano /etc/hostname
<disty> así¿?
<noris> Hola, tengo un problema con ubuntu al usar windows y apagarlo con hibernacion al arrancar ubuntu ya no puede montar el disco donde reside windows  , dice que necesita haxerse en root , como podria solucionarlo?
<noris> he abierto el disco en root y no encuentra ningun contenido
<noris> un comando para apagar la pc cuando alcance una  temperatura seleccionada en ubuntu , hay algun comando con esa finalidad que pueda incluir en el arranque de ubuntu ?
<mimecar> noris: es normal que pase eso
<mimecar> lo raro es que puedas arrancar ubuntu si has hibernado windows
<MrTulias> Buenas. Si hago un memtest desde un usb-live... ¿A qué le estoy haciendo el memtest? ¿Al usb o a todo lo que esté (o encuentre) conectado?
<luisjaime> buenos días, alguien puede darme una ayuda con python 2.6  (más específicamente boa-constructor)
<Artemis3> MrTulias, memtest no es para discos, es para memorias.
<MrTulias> ah. Gracias. ¿Hay algo para discos?
<Exio> fsck? :P
<Artemis3> MrTulias, en el Hiren's boot cd hay herramientas para discos...
<MrTulias> Gracias. Probaré.
<luisjaime> buenos días, alguien puede darme una ayuda con python 2.6  (más específicamente boa-constructor)
<luisjaime> me da el siguiente error, ya instale los python-wxgtkxx-dbg pero nada:
<luisjaime> importing wxPython
<luisjaime> Traceback (most recent call last):
<luisjaime>   File "/usr/share/boa-constructor/Boa.py", line 240, in <module>
<luisjaime>     import wx
<luisjaime> ImportError: No module named wx
<mimecar> !paste luisjaime
<kubot> luisjaime: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<luisjaime> ups!, perdón
<luisjaime> poco he usado estos canales y no se muy bien los protocolos
<mimecar> te está diciendo el error que no te has leído las dependencias de boa constructor
<luisjaime> mimecar, gracias.  soy neófito en python y no se bien qué acciones tomar
<mimecar> ImportError: No module named wx
<mimecar> leete lo que necesitas para usar boa constructor en la web del programa
<mimecar> si no instalas las dependencias no funciona
<luisjaime> ah, ok voy entonces
<luisjaime> pensé que al descargarlo de los repositorios todo funcionaba...
<mimecar> has instalado boa de los repositorios de ubuntu?
<luisjaime> sip
<mimecar> deberías tener instalado wxpython
<luisjaime> hasta donde se, lo está
<mimecar> abre una consola de python
<mimecar> import wx
<luisjaime> ok voy
<luisjaime> mmm,   ¿puede deberse a que intenté instalar ninjaide y no pude?, en el proceso instalé python 2.7.3
<luisjaime> cuando le doy python me carga el 2.7.3
<mimecar> depende de la versión que necesite boa
<luisjaime> y al darle import sale el error de que no existe el módulo
<luisjaime> :(
<mimecar> ¿has instalado python 2.7.3 de los repositorios?
<luisjaime> no, del sitio de python
<luisjaime> sin embargo, tengo instalados el 2.6
<mimecar> no te sirve la versión de ubuntu?
<luisjaime> no tengo 10.04 y mi cacharrito no aguantó el 12 :(
<mimecar> no te sirve la versión de python de ubuntu?
<luisjaime> ah!, la de los repos es 2.6, me sirve
<mimecar> quita la que te has descargado de la web de python
<luisjaime> aunque, si fuera posible mantener el 2.7.3, sería mejor para no aprender cosas que después hay que cambiar
<luisjaime> ese es un lío: ¿me toca a mano quitar los directorios?
<mimecar> sigo sin saber para que has instalado la 2.7.3
<mimecar> depende de como hayas instalado la 2.7.3
<luisjaime> intenté bajar ninjaide y ponerlo a funcionar pero uno de los requisitos era 2.7.3 o superior
<luisjaime> o algo así, para lo cual bajé la última de la serie 2
<mimecar> tendrás que elegir
<mimecar> ninjaide o pasar el sistema a la 2.7.3 y esperar que no se rompa nada
<luisjaime> pues, ahora es muy fácil:  el ninjaide no me sirvió para nada
<luisjaime> no le pude cumplir las dependencias
<mimecar> la 10.04 la podrás usar hasta Abril del 2013
<luisjaime> ah, jue.
<luisjaime> creo que tengo que ahorrar para un cacharrito nuevo
<mimecar> desinstala python 2.7.3
<luisjaime> entonces, desinstalo el 2.7.3 ¿es tu consejo?
<luisjaime> ok
<luisjaime> voy
<luisjaime> tengo que esperar un poco puesto que había borrado el directorio de instalación
<luisjaime> :(
<luisjaime> estoy en el make install
<mimecar> luisjaime: los programas en linux NO se instalan de esa forma
<luisjaime> ... cuando no están en los repos ...
<luisjaime> así he actualizado el gnuplot, libreoffice a las últimas versiones
<mimecar> luisjaime: es la mejor forma que tienes de romper el sistema
<luisjaime> mmm
<mimecar> y de bloquear las actualizaciones
<mimecar> algunos programas tienen repositorios para versiones antiguas de ubuntu
<luisjaime> mimcar: me dejaste frío
<mimecar> no estas en windows
<mimecar> y los programas que compilas bloquean librerías
<mimecar> para el gestor de paquetes esos programas no están instalados
<luisjaime> si, de eso me he dado cuenta
<luisjaime> ... bueno lo de no estar en windows es una bendición ;-)
<mimecar> si trabajas igual que en windows no
<luisjaime> claro
<luisjaime> no, la verdad googleando es que he aprendido estas cosas, pero nunca nadie había hecho una observación como la tuya, aunque a decir verdad lo he descubierto con la experiencia pero no me había parecido tan grave puesto que el sistema sigue funcionando bien, salvo por estos pequeños detalles
<mimecar> ahora cualquier bug en esos programas se quedará sin actualización
<mimecar> mira si es importante
<luisjaime> entiendo la gravedad del asunto
<luisjaime> le doy make clean y sigue ahí ..
<Exio> make uninstall
<mimecar> make clean no desinstala nada
<luisjaime> mmm
<luisjaime> voy
<luisjaime> me dice que no hay regla para esto
<luisjaime> me dice que no hay regla para construir el objetivo :(
<mimecar> si te dice eso con make uninstall
<mimecar> ya has acabado
<luisjaime> pero el programa sigue ahí
<mimecar> has acabado porque no lo podrás quitar
<luisjaime> jajajajajajajaj
<luisjaime> mimecar: risa nerviosa claro :(
<mimecar> tendrás que decirle al sistema que use la otra versión de python
<luisjaime> y ¿cómo hacer esto?
<mimecar> leete esto http://loluengo.blogspot.com.es/2011/03/manteniendo-mas-de-una-version-de.html
<luisjaime> voy
<luisjaime> mimecar: interesante, pero no me funcionó
<mimecar> si lo haces te tiene que cambiar a python 2.6
<mimecar> tendrás que sustituir por las rutas y versiones de tu sistema
<luisjaime> mimecar: eres muy amable, tengo que salir y me demoro alrededor de una hora, si aún estás por aquí retomo tu asesoría
<luisjaime> mimecar: muchísimas gracias por lo que me haz enseñado hoy voy a documentarme más al respecto para ver si vuelvo a instalar el sistema o puedo regresar las cosas a una situación menos problemática
<MrTulias> Estoy intentando descifrar los errores que veo alrededor del disco duro en syslog, pero no me entero de mucho. Lo que me aparece (SStatus 113 SControl 310) ¿donde puedo encontrar un listado con esos códigos?
<MrTulias> estoy mirando aquí http://www.tqm.com.uy/soporte/codigos-error-wd.htm pero no aparecen esos números como error
<dylan66> palimpsest que te dice
<Miguel> hola
<Miguel> algún experto en ubuntu?
<MrTulias> umm. Estoy viendo un comando que igual me ayuda o igual me lo desgracia del todo, hdparm. Mirando help veo muchos comandos "dangerous" y "verydangerous"... ¿alguna sugerencia?
<mimecar> la utilidad de discos de ubuntu ya te tiene que leer el estado del disco duro
<MrTulias> Me da error de lectura/escritura al probar (error de I/O)
<mimecar> al lanzar el programa?
<MrTulias> no, al realizar la prueba de lectura escritura. Tampoco me deja darle formato (son las únicas opciones que me da)
<mimecar> con que estas haciendo las pruebas de lectura / escritura?
<MrTulias> con la prueba de rendimiento de utilidad de discos
<mimecar> pasale un test de superficie
<MrTulias> testdisk?
<mimecar> si te permite hacer un test de superficie, si
<MrTulias> voy a ver, gracias
<MrTulias> testdisk no detecta el disco duro, sólo el usb, ¿qué más opciones hay?
<tecno> MrTulias q es lo q quieres hacer formatear un disco montar un disco o q??
<MrTulias> quisiera formatearlo, pero no puedo hacer nada con el, es como si no estuviera
<tecno> MrTulias has descartado q sea un problema fisico y no de configuracion
<MrTulias> el disco que estoy probando ahora es nuevo, puede estar roto pero no debiera
<tecno> es un disco nuevo
<MrTulias> sip
<tecno> es un sata ata ide??
<MrTulias> sata
<tecno> sata 3?
<MrTulias> 2, creo
<tecno> ok
<tecno> esta nuevo entonces lo q le falto es darle un formato y un sistema de ficheros
<tecno> tenes algun otro SO aparte de ubuntu??
<MrTulias> no. Bueno si conecto un ide que me han dejado tengo xp
<tecno> bueno
<tecno> puedes probar a conectar el ide e inicar windows
<tecno> conectar tu sata 2
<tecno> y descargar un programa q se llama eazeus ese le da formato a tu disco nuevo
<tecno> pero bien hay q descartar otras cosas
<tecno> tu mainboard tiene soporte de sata2?
<MrTulias> supongo, tiene 4 conectores que pone SATA II debajo
<MrTulias> Serial ATA*
<tecno> ok muy bien
<tecno> entonces ve al xp baja el programa q te digo y dale formato
<MrTulias> voy a probar. Gracias
<juan_> Hola
<juan_> Una duda: ¿Por que no se puede activar la aceleracion de hardware en VirtualBox?
<juan_> Cuando instalo la maquina virtual, me deja habilitar la casilla correspondiente, pero cuando arranco el SO no esta habilitada dicha aceleracion
<mimecar> ¿qué sistema operativo has puesto?
<juan_> WXP
<juan_> en la maquina virtual
<mimecar> has instalado las guest adition?
<juan_> si
<juan_> estan instaladas
<mimecar> cuando te leas las instrucciones que dan las guest adittion al instalar sabrás como tener habilitada la aceleración
<mimecar> no es un problema de tener la máquina virtual en ubuntu sino de xp
<juan_> mmmmm...
<juan_> el problema me lo encuentro al intentar ejecutar un juego en WXP. No arranca por no tener aceleracion de hard
<mimecar> porque no está instalada
<juan_> Ya, ya. Pero si arranco en "Modo seguro" deberia de estar instalada tal como me indica en algun sitio
<juan_> y tampoco lo esta
<mimecar> el driver se instala en modo seguro
<juan_> eso he hecho
<juan_> pensando que funcionaria al arrancar despues en modo normal
<mimecar> no esperes el mismo rendimiento de un juego en una máquina virtual
<juan_> no, si no es para jugar
<juan_> solo para diseñar componentes de dicho juego
<mimecar> si has instalado el driver 3D y lo has habilitado en la máquina virtual tiene que funcionar
<juan_> Ahora me he perdido mimecar
<juan_> ¿COmo instalo el driver 3D?
<juan_> por que en la maquina virtual lo tengo habilitado
<mimecar> si lo tienes habilitado y has instalado el driver 3D en modo seguro ya está
<juan_> ¿Y por que al ejecutar el juego me dice lo contrario?
<juan_> De hecho yo pensaba, como tu bien dices, que estaria todo solucionado
<mimecar> si cumples los dos requisitos el driver está instalado
<juan_> Yo creo que los he cumplido
<mimecar> ¿tienes aceleración 3D en Ubuntu?
<juan_> he instalado las addition esas mientras estaba en modo seguro, y he habilitado el 3D
<juan_> ¿Donde está la metedura de pata?
<mimecar> ¿falla con todos los programas que usan 3D o sólo con el juego?
<juan_> Pues no lo se
<juan_> lo cierto es que no se que programas usan el 3d
<mimecar> busca cualquiera
<juan_> solo se que ese juego lo usa y me da error
<mimecar> pero recuerda que la aceleración 3D en una máquina virtual puede ser mala
<juan_> si ya te digo que no me importa lo mala que sea
<juan_> no es para jugar, tan solo para diseñar
<mimecar> mala del estilo "no puedo mover un salvapantallas 3D"
<mimecar> busca otro programa que use 3D y prueba la aceleración
<juan_> ufff.
<juan_> ni idea de que programa pueda usarlo
<mimecar> ...
<juan_> lo que si puedo decir es que si ejecuto "dxdiag", las pruebas de aceleracion se ejecutan mas o menos, pero se ejecutan
<juan_> no se, probare con tomb raider. La primera version. Lo cierto es que lo de los juegos... nunca fueron lo mio
<mimecar> vas a probar la aceleración de un juego de msdos?
<juan_> ¿Que se yo si es de msdos o de que?
<juan_> se que es antiguo, pero nada mas
<juan_> Por tu comentario... sospecho que no va a servir para comprobar lo que busco.
<mimecar> un juego de msdos no usa directx
<juan_> En eso tienes razon
<juan_> Hasta ahí llego.
<tecno> juan tienes instalado el vcredist el directx9 etc?
<juan_> pues no lo se tecno. Sinceramente.
<tecno> puede q te falte instalar eso
<juan_> lo del directx un momento que lo miro. Eso se como mirarlo.
<tecno> y ademas el net framework 3.5 si lo tienes instalado si no lo debes instalar tmb
<tecno> puedes descargar un juego q se llama need for speed worl ese juego comprueba q etngas todo instalado correcto en tu pc y si no tienes directx9 y el vcredist el juego lo instala
<juan_> el netframework 3.5 seguro que no esta instalado. WXP si no recuerdo mal no lo  instala por defecto.
<mimecar> tecno: no es un poco exagerado eso?
<tecno> no me parece exagerado
<juan_> need for speed... tengo recuerdo de que le pedia bastante al equipo
<tecno> el juego instala vcredist y directx9 antes de instalar el juego
<tecno> juan pero no e spara jugarlo
<mimecar> vas a descargar un juego grande en lugar de instalarte directx
<tecno> es solo para q el instalador del jeugo te instale vcredist y directx9
<juan_> ya, ya. SOlo para instalarlo
<tecno> mimecar no hay necesidad de instaalr el juego
<tecno> y el setup solo pesa 4mb me refiero a q es emjor pro q asi els etup le instala lo q necesita
<mimecar> tarda más descargando el juego que poniendo las directx
<tecno> no me refiero a instalar el juego
<mimecar> eso suponiendo que tenga aceleración 3D decente
<tecno> si la tiene
<tecno> pero creo q no me has entendido la idea mimecar
<tecno> el setup de ese need for speed epsa 4mb
<mimecar> y se encuentra disponible para descargar sólo ese archivo?
<tecno> se inicia el setup instala componentes de acelracion 3d y ya despues cancela sla instalacion del jeugo y ya
<juan_> los directx9 creo que estan instalados.
<juan_> el vcredist... ¿que version? Mi WXP es de 32 bits
<tecno> vcredist lo tiene instalado tu xp?
<juan_> lo dudo
<juan_> se que se instalaba aparte
<juan_> y hay varias versiones
<juan_> la 2005 la 2008
<tecno> instala la 2008 entonces
<tecno> priemro q todo juan q tarjeta de video teens?
<juan_> por tarjeta no hay problema: Nvidia 9600 gt
<juan_> creo que de 1GB de memoria
<tecno> ok correcto
<tecno> juan y no teens maquina para poner un windows 7??
<juan_> tengo descargado de hace tiempo un vcredist x86 con SP1
<_PlzCastilla32Se> ista30
<tecno> juan no puedes poner un windows 7 en una virtual?
<juan_> Ahora te has explicado
<juan_> supongo que si
<juan_> el problema radica en que el juego que me interesa corre mejor en wxp, pero sobre todo los programas de diseño que utilizo
<juan_> W7 me da muchos quebraderos de cabeza
<tecno> y q juego quieres correr?
<juan_> Train simulator
<juan_> y no es para jugar
<juan_> tan solo para diseñar contenido
<tecno> muy bien
<juan_> y ver que funciona dentro del simulador
<tecno> ok muy bien
<tecno> la verdad nunca he intentado poner aceleracion a una virtual
<juan_> por eso tengo interes en que el simulador corra
<tecno> pero em diejron q vmware es mejor en cuanto a usar la aceleracion
<juan_> virtualbox me parece mas sencilla de utilizar
<juan_> En resumen: debo instalar vcredist, direct x9 y net framework 3.5
<tecno> juan pero tienes forma de comprobar q tienes instalado directx9?
<juan_> si. Los DX9 si que se como mirarlos. Pero ahora mismo no me es posible
<juan_> dentro de unos minutos lo mirare
<tecno> has abierto el dxdiag?
<juan_> los otros dos "paquetes" estoy buscandolos. Creo que tengo algo por ahi guardado de hace tiempo
<juan_> si
<tecno> y cuando abres dxdiag q te dice?
<juan_> un momento tecno, dame unos minutos.
<tecno> ok dale
<juan_> tengo instalados los dx9c
<tecno> ok juan
<tecno> abre el dxdiag y dime q dice
<juan_> Explicate mejor, por favor.
<juan_> La version de DX9 es la 4.09.0000.0904 (DX9.0c)
<juan_> Y hay dos archivos: d3d8.dll y d3d9.dll que al parecer son antiguos, y que deberia reinstalar los dx
<tecno> ok reinstalalos
<juan_> jejejeje... ¿y de donde los saco?
<tecno> cuando instalastes el directx9 no te los remplazo??
<juan_> Yo no los he instalado. Cuando instale el SO se instalaron ellos solos
<tecno> y no has descargado un directx9?
<tecno> descarga un directx9 y lo instalas
<juan_> Pues no
<juan_> ya, ya. Eso estaba mirando ahora
<tecno> ok dale busca un directx9
<tecno> lo instalas
<tecno> despues buscas en el sistema el dxdiag
<juan_> De hecho me acabo de enterar que hay los net.frameworks 4.5.
<tecno> ok si gustas tmb puedes instalar ese framework
<juan_> y me estoy descargando los net.frameworks 3.5 con sp1
<tecno> ok muy bien
<tecno> desúes buscas los directx9
<tecno> y abres algo q s ellama dxdiag q sirve para comprobar la aceleracion 3D
<juan_> jajajaja, ¡¡¡Que coño me va a gustar!!! Por eso me pase a linux. Pero lo del diseño para ese simulador no puedo hacerlo en linux
<tecno> ese simulador no te lo corre wine?
<juan_> No, que yo sepa. O no... por que puede que no sepa utilizar Wine como Dios manda.
<tecno> como se llama el simulador
<juan_> Train Simulator. Es de Microsoft y salió allá por el año 2001. Así que no es ningún "último grito".
<mimecar> juan_: ese juego es de windows?
<juan_> si
<juan_> Y es, por decirlo de alguna manera, una antigüalla
<tecno> hasta donde se wine desde la version 1.2 ya es soportado ese simulador
<juan_> Hoy en dia ya esta superado por Railworks
<juan_> Buen informe tecno. Pero el asunto es que no me interesa que corra para jugar, sino para usar un programa de diseño especifico para crear contenido y meterlo en el simulador
<juan_> por eso estoy interesado en que corra bajo la maquina virtual
<mimecar> juan_: si no dices el programa que estas usando...
<juan_> A ver. El simulador es el Train simulator de Microsoft. Y el programa de diseño es el Train Sim Modeler de la casa Abacus
<juan_> Ese programa de diseño es "una evolucion" de otro que servia para agregar material en los simuladores de vuelo. Pero la casa Abacus lo modifico para poder aplicarlo a MSTS
<juan_> No es 3Dstudio, pero se pueden hacer cosillas muy interesantes y con una curva de aprendizaje no demasiado compleja
<juan_> Tengo la version 1.4 de Wine. Tendre que mirarme el manual para ver como corre el simulador, si soy capaz de hacerlo funcionar. Nunca he sabido como usar decentemente Wine
<juan_> Cuando uno es un manazas es... lo que hay.
<tecno> pues bein con wine lo corre
<tecno> solo q tienes q saber q librerias necesita ese simulador
<tecno> e instalar las librerias a wine
<juan_> Por eso comento lo de "manazas". Hay cosas que en linux todavia no se como van
<juan_> Y no me queda mas remedio que usar una maquina virtual
<tecno> ok pues ya tiene sinstalado el directx9 y todo
<juan_> estoy instalando el Dx en este momento.
<juan_> Pero dice que tardara 24 minutos
<tecno> ok
<juan_> y el net.frameworks todavia se esta descargando
<juan_> el vcredist lo tengo en el pendrive
<juan_> que tenia uno descargado
<tecno> ok dale instala todo y depsues te digo lo siguiente
<juan_> vale. Te aviso cuando termine de instalar todo.
<tecno> ok
<mimecar> para que necesitas el net framework?
<juan_> Pues la verdad... no lo se. No se si tu o tecno lo puso mas arriba
<juan_> he descargado el DX9 y tras instalarlo me ha quedado el sistema como estaba. Asi que voy a descargar el DX10 a ver si se actualiza
<mimecar> no es normal que un juego del 2001 necesite dx10
<mimecar> ¿estas en ubuntu con el driver libre?
<juan_> pues no.
<juan_> Pero al bajarme el DX9 e instalarlo, el sistema se ha quedado igual que estaba.
<juan_> No ha variado nada
<mimecar> ¿qué driver estas usando en ubuntu?
<juan_> ¿A que driver te refieres?
<Inframundo> hola mimecar como vas amigo ;)
<mimecar> juan_: driver de la tarjeta gráfica
<mimecar> hola Inframundo
<Inframundo> juan_  DX9 <----  directx?
<juan_> lo miro
<juan_> Estoy usando el privativo de nvidia: "Controlador para aceleracion grafica en tarjetas NVIDIA (version 173)"
<mimecar> esa es la última versión para ubuntu 12.04?
<juan_> Pues... no lo se
<juan_> El sistema me da tres opciones mas. La que te he puesto es la primera de las cuatro opciones totales.
<luisjaime> mimecar: ¿andas con tiempo?
<mimecar> no demasiado
<luisjaime> mmm
<luisjaime> ¿qué opindas de que purge python y lo reinstale (claro quitando manualmente 2.7.3 que lo tengo en /usr/local)?
<mimecar> suicidio
<luisjaime> ah!!
<mimecar> si quitas python 2.6 se te va medio sistema detras
<luisjaime> ah!, jue
<luisjaime> el diagnóstico está hecho:  al sistema le cambié el python por defecto
<luisjaime> el problema es cómo reversarlo :(
<mimecar> haz que el sistema use python 2.6
<mimecar> lo que te puse esta tarde te tiene que funcionar
<luisjaime> el programita este no me sirvió, voy a volver a intentarlo
<mimecar> entonces busca otro
<mimecar> si deinstalas python del sistema, no se si te aguantará
<luisjaime> mmm, voy a ver el update-alternatives de nuevo
<juan_> Bueno
<juan_> esto sigue como estaba
<juan_> Sigo teniendo dos archivos de DX9 anticuados
<juan_> y no se actualizan
<juan_> Pues no he solucionado nada.
<juan_> Muchas gracias a los que habeis intentado echarme una mano. A ver si en otro momento logro arreglar esto.
<juan_> Un saludo
<juan_> Bye
<luisjaime> mimecar: mil disculpas, yo otra vez.  Encontré que en el directorio /usr/local/bin hay enlaces de python hacia python2 y python2 a python2.7, creo que si logro cambiar esos enlaces para el 2.6, todo listo
<luisjaime> cuando voy directametne a /usr/bin/python abre el 2.6 sin problemas
<mimecar> ok
<tron_hack> Hola a todos, nesecito de su ayuda, quiero configurar el brillo de mi notebook con fn + F7 o fn + F8 pero al momento de presionarlos no funciona, me pueden ayudar !?
<junior_> mmm
<jose_CO> hola una pregunta
<jose_CO> como podre correr ubuntu 12.10 si no tengo aceleracion grafica
<xangua> jose_CO: porque ya no es necesario unity2d para tener una 'sesión 2d' aparte
<xangua> ahora todos usarán el mismo unity con los mismos features y los mismos bugs; aparte de que tienes muchas opciones para usar ubuntu 12.10 como son xubuntu, lubuntu o incluso kubuntu(sin efectos)
<jose_CO> sip pero quiero correwr unity
<jose_CO> dicen que con esto funcionara
<fiveten> como hago para hackear un red WPA2 sin estencion?
<jose_CO> llvmpipe
<xangua> fiveten: no solo estás en el canal equivocado, estás en la red equivocada
<jose_CO> si entra a la red  backtrack
<fiveten> jose_CO como entro en la red backtrack
<jose_CO> espera
<jose_CO> #backtrack en freenode
<fiveten> gracias hackeador
<jose_CO> ok
<fiveten> xangua tu eres un bot ouna persona
<fiveten> ??
<fiveten> .canta
<fiveten> como hago para hackear un red WPA2 sin estencion?
<fiveten> xangua tu eres un bot ouna persona
<fiveten> ??
<fiveten> xangua tu eres un bot ouna persona
<fiveten> xangua tu eres un bot ouna persona
<fiveten> xangua tu eres un bot ouna persona
<fiveten> xangua tu eres un bot ouna persona
<Guest48505> hola instale miro pero no se ven los videos de yputube dice que falta flash player pero ya lo tengo instalado??
<Guest48505> mi sistema es ubuntu 12.04
<Guest48505> alguien que me ayude?
<m4v> Guest48505: tienes que instalar ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guest48505> mm pero ya instale el flash player y veo videos desde firefoz
<Guest48505> forefox
<Guest48505> firefox
<m4v> bueno, no me hagas caso.
<m4v> youtube en chromium me anda bien acá, no hice nada especial.
<Guest48505> jeje ok gracias
<Guest48505> ya estoy checando en el centro de software y ya los tengo instalados
<m4v> que raro, es lo único que hace falta para usar flash.
<Guest48505> el problema  es que entro a firefox y abro youtube y si veo los videos pero entro a miro y entro a youtube y dice ue necesito instalar flash
<m4v> prueba reinstalando el paquete, «sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-restricted-extras» en una consola. Es lo único que se me ocurre por ahora.
<Guest48505> ok muchas gracias
#ubuntu-es 2013-09-23
<camilong> ayda
<camilong> ayuda
<camilong> mi ubuntu no reconoce internet inalámbrica por usb
<camilong> mi ubuntu no reconoce internet inalámbrica por usb
<camilatron> necesito ayuda
<camilatron> :-D
<camilatron> necesito ayuda
<camilatron> :-D
<memeanonymous> hola gente
<memeanonymous> che me pueden ayudar
<memeanonymous> tengo algunos problemas
<memeanonymous> con mi ubuntu
<Balcuta> Buenos días!!
<Balcuta> Como puedo mejorar mutter con el driver libre Radeon? Cuando tengo cuatro ventanas abiertas en el mismo escritorio G. Shell se arrastra, sin embargo Unity ni se inmuta. Me gustaría usar G. Shell, pero si no puedo tener más de dos ventanas abiertas para que sea fluido... pues va a ser que no!! Eso si Ati jamás!!
<Balcuta> No se si se puede configurar mutter
<talo> nas
<Greax> Hola, alguien podria explicarme como cambiar el idioma del teclado, ya lo intente con loadkeys 'es', pero n consigo sacar ' en  la terminal
<Balcuta> Pues me rindo... No soy capaz de conseguir efectos de escritorios suaves con más de dos ventanas abiertas con Gnome Shell, gráfica radeon HD4200 series y el driver libre. De momento seguiré con Unity (también me gusta), a ver que pasa con la siguiente LTS
 * xoan buenas
<pegasus555> hola a todos, una empresa para promocionar su servicios me ha pedido que implemente un servicio de correo masivo, mi pregunta es ¿es necesario hacer un servidor de correo en linux o un programa en linux lo puede hacer? no la tengo clara alguien me puede explicar se lo agradeceria
<ese> corfreo masivo, quieres hacer spam?
<ese> osea quieres enviar correo masivo o recibir?
<pegasus555> enviar correo masivo para promocionar servicios de una empresa
<ese> en ese caso la maquina es lo de menos, qwuizas por primersa no uses el dominio o la ip de la compania porque van a terminar en las listas negras de spamers, segunda, para hacer spam masivo no ocupas un servidor de correos
<ese> hay muchos progframas que hacen spam por ahi, hasta puedes hacer un bash script con un loop que le metas la lista por medio de un archivo y eso manda, el problema sera que vaz a terminar con un ban en la lista negra de spamers y para que salgas de ahi con tu dominio o tu ip estatica va a ser un problemon que te llevara varios meses o quizas anos
<ese> pegasus555, el SPAM es una de las cosas mas detestables que todos tratamos de evitar, hasta los sysadmins de tu ISP
<ese> pegasus555, porque NADIE quiere que la IP que te costo comprar (Digamos tu ISP) la usen para hacer spam y terminen en la pool de ips/dominios no deseados.
<pegasus555> ok ese gracias por aclarar mis ideas
<ese> pegasus555, si vaz hacer digamos 20 hoy, 40 en 3 dias ...digamos 1000 el lunes proximo, etc, quizas no te detecten pero si te agarras enviando los 20,000 emails de una vez quizas comienzen a sonar las sirenas de los sysadmin de tu hosting/isp
<manel2020> hola buenas
<manel2020> alguien sabria decirme porque despues de crear un live-usb este no arranca?
<manel2020> ¿Se supone que debe haber algo mas que carpetas??
<Balcuta> Has elegido que arranque desde el live usb cuando reinicias?
<Balcuta> manel2020
<manel2020> si obviamente
<manel2020> todo esta como deberia.
<manel2020> bajar iso
<manel2020> formateara pen
<Balcuta> Perdon... Es que a veces las cosas más evidentes las pasamos por alto (yo el primero)
<manel2020> proceso de instalacion en el pen
<manel2020> cambio de arranque por defecto en bios a usb
<manel2020> pongo el pincho y no arranca
<manel2020> pongo un cd-live y si arranca
<manel2020> el orden bios es usb- cd - hdd
<Balcuta> prueba a volver a crearlo...
<manel2020> ya llevo unas cuantas veces
<Balcuta> Pues vaya... Y el formato que le das al formatear el pen?
<manel2020> me crea una serie de carpetas , no veo ningun fichero en raiz
<manel2020> fat 32
<talo> manel2020,  que programa utilizas?
<Balcuta> Pues es como lo hago yo siempre
<manel2020> tienes algun pen preparado??
<Balcuta> Tal vez si pudieras probarlo con otro pen u otra iso
<Balcuta> si
<manel2020> puedes ver si existe algun fichero en raiz??
<Balcuta> voy
<manel2020> que haya carpetas y que estas contengan (es normal)...
<talo> manel2020, que programa utilizas?
<manel2020> lo que se me hace raro es que no exista ningun tipo de fichero....
<manel2020> creador de discos de arranque
<manel2020> y con la consala
<manel2020> dd y pv
<manel2020> consola/terminal (perdon)
<talo> manel2020,  has probado unetbootin?
<manel2020> te lo digo ahora mismo ... (veo si esta instalado)
<Balcuta> Mejor un pantallazo de mi live usb con ubuntu 12.04 http://ubuntuone.com/5lsbsMHtPdXUm8DZTdbNnp
<talo> manel2020,  es un programa para crear usb ararncables de la mayoria de distros
<manel2020> si lo he usado
<talo> aja
<manel2020> aunque suene mal lo digo porque creo que es sencillo entender...
<manel2020> en MS-Dos/ win usas sys unidad y wala
<manel2020> en linux no
<manel2020> el caso es que en ambos casos requiere de ficheros en raiz... y en este caso desconozco cuales son
<manel2020> ms-sys ¿a alguien le suena ese paquete??
<ese> yo que?
<Balcuta> manel2020 Te sirve mi pantallazo?
<manel2020> pasalo haber te digo luego ..
<Balcuta> http://ubuntuone.com/5lsbsMHtPdXUm8DZTdbNnp
<Balcuta> ubuntu 12.04 y live usb
<manel2020> veo que hay el ldlinux.sys y el autorun.inf... en raiz (tambien otros archivos)
<Balcuta> Tal vez si probaras con otra iso...
<Balcuta> igual esta mal la que te has bajado
<manel2020> no creo que este mal
<Balcuta> Tambien podrias probar con otra iso de otra distro, para ir descartando...
 * ese quisiera ayudar pero no se de que se trata.
<GridCube> manel2020, trataste usand unetbootin para hacer el pendrive?
<manel2020> si
<manel2020> estoy provando una cosa..
<manel2020> usar la iso en una vm
<manel2020> para verificarla
<Balcuta> ese a manel2020 no le arranca un live-usb aún habiendo hecho correctamente todos los pasos
<ese> bootear con una iso de un vm no es igual que bootear con BIOS!
<manel2020> lo se
<manel2020> pero testeo la ios
<manel2020> iso
<manel2020> no crees?
<manel2020> pues mira tu por donde...
<ese> manel2020, al grano, que tratas de bootear, como lo quemaste, que OS es, como pusiste el BIOS, estudias o trabajas?
<manel2020> no es capaz de leer la iso...
<manel2020> es una distro debian/ubuntu de una comunidad linux
<Balcuta> En algun lado debía estar el error...
<manel2020> es para equipos "antiguos"
<manel2020> es decir es una distro para revivir equipos ¿ok?
<manel2020> sigues las mas que suficientes instrucciones pero al parecer no se crea el dichoso usb-live
<manel2020> asi que toca , investigar!!
<ese> que distro, que marca de pc, moviste el bios para bootear por eso? estas usando la version 32bits o amd64? te bpootear?
<GridCube> ese, no estas ayudando
<Balcuta> Al menos ya sabes de donde viene el fallo
<Balcuta> Eso siginifica que el proceso de creación lo hacías bien
<ese> GridCube, espera ...primero necesito saber si esta quemando la iso correcta.
<GridCube> ese, 1) un usb no se quema. 2) ya respondio eso. 3) probar un iso contra una vm es la mejor idea.
<ese> manel2020, que moidelo de pc usas? es de 32bits o amd?
<manel2020> ok, el fallo que me daba la vm era por un fallo mio (no se habia descargado del todo la iso)
<manel2020> uso de todo [ese] ahora mismo estoy testeando en un i7 8 cores con 12GB Ram y si quieres continuo
<manel2020> este esta en 64 bits y esta informacion es irrelevante para hacer un usb-bootable
<ese> por ahi allas comensado
<manel2020> el equipo donde quiero bootar es un dual-core athon con 3 gb a 32 bits
<manel2020> y insisto y repito que por ahi NO ES
<ese> azures?
<manel2020> AZURE??
<ese> si
<manel2020> no se a que puedes referirte con azures
<ese> vistualbox?
<ese> virtualbox?
<manel2020> que le pasa a las vm?
<manel2020> ???
<manel2020> oye que lo que ocurre es que una iso de una distro live se niega a ser live...
<ese> tu dices que el fallo te da el las vm que etc, te pregunto estas usando azures, virtualbox o que? porque lo de vm?
<manel2020> no tengo ni idea a donde quieres ir
 * ese no te estoy atacando, solo quiero meterme en tus mismos zapatos.
<manel2020> si lees arriba digo->>> el fallo de la vm no era tal, fue un error mio al no asegurarme de que la iso estaba al 100% descargada
<manel2020> o sea ->> lee -> LA vm va bien
<manel2020> bootea la vm correctamente
<manel2020> y continuando con el problema de conseguir hacer la usb-live ?? (alguna sugerencia'')
<GridCube> manel2020, si el iso estaba mal bajado
<GridCube> entonces por eso fallo
<manel2020> no no
<GridCube> crea la image booteable usando unetbootin
<manel2020> la iso esta bajada en dos equipos , ok
<ese> lol, y volvemos a los mismo, no usas ningun vm, tu booteas desde usb a tu bios, pero por alguna razon tu usb no bootear, correcto?
<GridCube> asegurate que el usb este en fat32
<Balcuta> GridCube manel2020 la volvió a bajar para testearla pero no espero a que terminara, por eso la vm le daba error
<manel2020> el proceso de creacion del usb se hizo en el otro equipo... no en este
<GridCube> fijate desde gparted que el usb este marcado como booteable
<manel2020> en este no existia la iso la baje (no me asegure) y dio el fallo
<GridCube> proba usar un puerto distinto al que usaste antes en el usb
<manel2020> dos problemas distintos, me persiste el que inicia el tema
<GridCube> chequea que el usb no tenga corrupta su MBR
<manel2020> voy a ver eso gridcube (no se me habia ocurrido)
<ese> esque no te explicas bien manel2020 , la verdad no es personal, solo explicate bien como estas booteando, que es lo que booteas, como booteas, como le hiciste, que marca/modelo de equipo es, etc, osea no es personal!
<manel2020> te agradezdo la ayuda ese, perdona mis malas explicaciones
<manel2020> mil gracias
<manel2020> mira gparted me indica cierta informacion para mi sorpresa
<manel2020> opciones boot,lba pero -> sistemas de archivos desconocido...
<GridCube> aja
<GridCube> esta mal formateado
<manel2020> eso parece
<manel2020> uhmm que opciones he de usar como formato??
<ese> fat32
<manel2020> si marco fat32 no me permite marcar ningun flag boot... ni ningu otro
<manel2020> por eso pregunto que opiciones he de usara como formato del usb-botable?
<GridCube> manel2020, fat32 te deja poner el flag boot
<manel2020> a la primera no
<GridCube> no
<manel2020> se oculta a gris
<GridCube> pero es fat32 el que tenes que usar
<manel2020> todo
<GridCube> si, no importa eso
<ese> http://blog.hostonnet.com/how-to-create-bootable-live-usb-ubuntu-with-unetbootin
<manel2020> ok formateo a fat 32
<manel2020> ok
<manel2020> formateado a fat32 , boot , lba
<manel2020> uff
<manel2020> ejecuto los comandos y... weno... en fin
<manel2020> que sigue sin ir
<GridCube> si ya lo creaste tenes que probarlo manel2020
<manel2020> dudo que valla
 * GridCube no sabe
<manel2020> la iso es pequeña, me crea 3 archivos (sumados 10gb) el pen es de 1 .... (uhmmm) y los nombres de los ficheros son como chinitos... ->> mantengo mis dudas sobre el funcionamiento.
<GridCube> no se
<manel2020> he realizado otro proceso
<GridCube> en todo caso si estos problemas no son de ubuntu deberias estar usando #ubuntu-es-cafe
<manel2020> es ubuntu... pero no es 12
<manel2020> he usado una linea de comandos que baja el fichero y lo copia en el pen
<manel2020> los archivos ahora si tienen coherencia (aparecen normales)
<manel2020> la vm , al parecer no bootea desde usb (al menos directamente) voy a bootear el equipo
<manel2020> vaoy consiguiendo pequeños avanzces
<manel2020> al menos bootea el usb , pero...
<manel2020> dice que esta corrupto...
<manel2020> joer
<GridCube> manel2020, para mi que eta mal tu sub
<GridCube> usb
<TM26> Q hay esoz !!!!
<manel2020> no creo gridcube, voy a hacer algunas comprobaciones
<GridCube> manel2020, o el puerto usb que estas usando para leer puede estar mal
<NePtrUnO> Hola! tengo un problema con la tarjeta grafica en xubuntu 12.04 he instalado los drivers que me salen en controladores adicionales y he perdido el entorno gráfico, no puedo acceder al escritorio, mi tarjeta es una Ati, alguien me puede decir como puedo volver a como estaba antes?
<GridCube> NePtrUnO, llegas a una tty?
<NePtrUnO> GridCube: no se si entrando en modo recuperacion...porque a modo normal no me deja
<NePtrUnO> es que tengo el disco particionado y no quiero cargarme los 2 sistemas solo por eso...
<Balcuta> Si sabes ingles esto igual ayuda http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide
<NePtrUnO> ufff no entiendo mucho lo que dice pero voy a tener que tirar del traductor
<Balcuta> GridCube, crees que si llega a tty puede probar sudo amdconfig --initial -f?
<NePtrUnO> el problema me viene con las actualizaciones del xorg que parece que no se lleva bien con catalyst
<Balcuta> Que ati tienes?
<NePtrUnO> radeon 4600 HD seies
<NePtrUnO> series
<Balcuta> Entonces estas igual que yo... pringado!! Ati no dejo colgados... Desde entonces uso los libres
<GridCube> NePtrUnO, si apretas ctrl-alt-f1
<GridCube> no llegas a una tty?
<NePtrUnO> no lo se, tengo que probar
<NePtrUnO> lo que pasa es que tengo que reiniciar
<GridCube> como estas usando la pc ahora?
<GridCube> bajo que medio?
<NePtrUnO> ahora con windows
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> ok, rebootea, trata de llegar auna tty y pone esto:
<GridCube> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<GridCube> eso cambia el nombre del xorg.conf a xorg.conf.old
<GridCube> y luego cuando rebooteas te levante el driver generico
<NePtrUnO> eso espero, joder la verdad que me tiene bastante harto la grafica, ya me ha fastidiado un par de veces le ponga el driver que le ponga
<GridCube> aja
<Balcuta> Si puedes, desinstala Catalyst actual, si aún lo necesitas sigue la guía. Al principio, en el recuadro rojo pone cual debes bajar
<NePtrUnO> le pongo privativo...me quedo sin graficos, le pongo el que me dice ubuntu...me quedo sin graficos...solo me funciona cuando lo instalo normal sin hacerle nada mas y aun asi no me va bien
<Balcuta> Aunque mejor los libres + ubuntu x ppa
<GridCube> NePtrUnO, asi es ati
<GridCube> lamentablemente no proveen buenos drivers para linux
<GridCube> no hay mucho que podamos hacer
<NePtrUnO> ya veo...nos tienen chungos y mas a los que tenemos tarjetas un poco viejas
<GridCube> yep
<Balcuta> Este es el que toca para 12.04 y radeon hd 4000   http://www2.ati.com/drivers/legacy/12-6/amd-driver-installer-12.6-legacy-x86.x86_64.zip
<NePtrUnO> y encima soy pobre y no puedo encontrar otra
<Balcuta> Yo también me equivoqué, ati jamas de los jamases
<NePtrUnO> voy a guardarlo en pendrive
<Balcuta> Te recomiendo que sigas la guia, aunque esta en ingles es muy buena
<NePtrUnO> lo malo es que yo estoy sacando la wifi de mi pc con el xubuntu para poder conectarme al movil y con windows no lo puedo hacer....juas!
<NePtrUnO> ok, ahora reiniciaré y probaré suerte
<Balcuta> Es una guia generica para ati
<NePtrUnO> a ver si descargo esto
<Balcuta> para todas las distros
<NePtrUnO> en linux mint no me ha dado problemas
<Balcuta> si me das un segundo te pongo mas enlaces a info sobre nuestras ati y sus drivers
<NePtrUnO> pero en ubuntu y xubuntu me he quedado sin graficos
<NePtrUnO> bueno, yo lo que quiero es volver a los que se me instalaron con el xubuntu porque al poner los que aparecen en controladores adicionales ya falla
<Balcuta> http://usuarioanotador.wordpress.com/2013/04/21/algunas-notas-sobre-las-graficas-ati-radeon/  http://kuboosoft.blogspot.com.es/2013/08/extiende-la-duracion-de-la-bateria-de.html  http://askubuntu.com/questions/162073/what-prevents-setting-ati-radeon-power-profile-from-boot-and-retaining-it-afte http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radeon#ATI_Radeon_Processor_Generations http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/#VSYNC https://wiki.archlinux
<Balcuta> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI_(Espa%C3%B1ol)
<NePtrUnO> eso pinta muy interesante
<LordAioria> hola una pregunta.. estoy instalando el jailkit ....
<LordAioria> he instaldo el usuario, he metido el usuario dentro del jailkit y me encontre con que no podia hacer el /bin/bash
<LordAioria> y lo he arreglado
<Balcuta> GridCube te ha dado una solucion,  "18:55:39 - GridCube: ok, rebootea, trata de llegar auna tty y pone esto:
<Balcuta> 18:55:41 - GridCube: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<Balcuta> 18:55:59 - GridCube: eso cambia el nombre del xorg.conf a xorg.conf.old
<Balcuta> 18:56:10 - GridCube: y luego cuando rebooteas te levante el driver generico" para intentar arrancar con los libres. Luego sigue la guía en la parte de desinstalación de los drivers privativos  Removing Catalyst/fglrx
<Balcuta> The uninstall script in the first command will only exist if you downloaded the drivers and installed them directly (rather than building packages as this guide does). Skip the first command if it does not exist.
<Balcuta> sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<Balcuta> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev*
<Balcuta> If you plan on using open-source drivers, you will need to reinstall some packages because Catalyst overwrites or diverts some key 3D libraries with proprietary versions. For more information on this issue, see this Ubuntu wiki page
<NePtrUnO> muchas gracias!
<NePtrUnO> voy a probar suerte :-)
<LordAioria> ahora puedo entrar con dicho usuario via SSH pero no me deja hacer varios comandos
<LordAioria> entre ellos el ls
<LordAioria> he estado mirando el directorio que he usado de jail y no tiene el directorio de /opt y en el auth.log veo este error : pam_env(cron:session): Unable to open env file: /etc/default/locale: No such file or directory
<LordAioria> alguien puede indicarme como puedo arreglar dicho problema?
<NePtUnO> Hice lo que me dijisteis,puse el comando para recuperar los graficos anteriores pero no funciona
<AndChat|694784> Me dice que no existe el archivo o directorio
<AndChat|694784> Ahora se me cambio el nick...
<LordAioria> Estoy por abandonar lo del jailkit pq no lo veo claro... Alguien puede aconsejarme..? Tengo un host... y quiero crear dos usuarios, los cuales quiero que tengan acceso SSH y SFTP restringido es decir.... tendria una carpeta por ejemplo /opt/jail <-- y ellos solo podrian trabajar con lo que hay dentro de esa carpeta
<LordAioria> cual es la mejor opcion o que me aconsejais ?
<LordAioria> por favor me urge bastante ... ya he intentado jailkit pero como veis me he quedado clavado y no hay nadie en los canales de ubuntu y llevo alrededor de 200 paginas leidas y nada sobre mi problema... asi que abandono el jailkit y probaria otra herramienta
<zerick> LordAioria, SFTP jail
<LordAioria> [zerick] es que no quiero solo sftp quiero SSH tambien
<zerick> Lohttp://www.serverubuntu.it/SFTP-chroot
<zerick> LordAioria, http://www.serverubuntu.it/SFTP-chroot
<zerick> en vez de usar /sbin/nologin prueba con un /bin/bash
<LordAioria> perfecto
<LordAioria> dices en lugar de usar /bin/false poner /bin/bash
<LordAioria> y luego una pregunta con lo de ChrootDirectory %h usas el directoriuo home en tiempo de ejecucion .... se podria poner un /opt/jail ?
<zerick> LordAioria, sudo usermod -d /var/www/myuserhome myuser <-  aqui cambias el folder
<LordAioria> gracias acabo de reinstalar de nuevo mi server voy a probar
<LordAioria> [zerick] acabo de seguir todos los pasos ... y si el SFTP funciona a las mil maravillas
<LordAioria> pero el problema es que no me permite la entrada via SSH
<LordAioria> me dice que solo funciona en SFTP
<LordAioria> he usado el usermod -s /bin/bash myuser pero la respuesta al intentar loguear es : This service allows sftp connections only.
<LordAioria> Connection to localhost closed.
<LordAioria> Alguna idea de como arreglarlo?
<mimecar> el error te lo dice
<mimecar> no tienes configurado un servidor de ssh
<LordAioria> estoy conectado via servidor ssh
<LordAioria> a mi host
<LordAioria> puedo entrar con usuario root
<LordAioria> sin problemas pero con el que he puesto no me deja
<mimecar> si entras con un usuario normal no te deja?
<LordAioria> me creo otro normal no?
<LordAioria> a ver...
<LordAioria> con adduser o con useradd ?
<mimecar> conectarte por ssh como root es un suicidio
<LordAioria> ya pero cuando me dan el host me dan acceso por ssh con root
<LordAioria> tengo que configurarlo completo
<LordAioria> y lo primero que quiero hacer es crear 2 cuentas jailed SFTP y SSH
<LordAioria> que compartan un directorio
<LordAioria> por eso he visto que el tema SFTP lo tengo ya ... ahora me falta el tema SSH ....
<mimecar> tu servidor usa ubuntu?
<LordAioria> yes sir
<LordAioria> puedo poner la distribucion que quiera
<mimecar> entonces usa adduser
<mimecar> trabaja sólo con un usuario normal y usa sudo si hace falta
<mimecar> no deberías ni tener activado el usuario root
<LordAioria> con los cambios que tengo ... he creado usuario nuevo y no me deja entrar me dice access denied
<mimecar> entonces pregunta al host por si lo han limitado
<LordAioria> no si es que yo he tocado el /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<LordAioria> como pone en la guia http://www.serverubuntu.it/SFTP-chroot
<LordAioria> he comentado el #Subsystem sftp /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server
<LordAioria> he puesto Subsystem sftp internal-sftp
<mimecar> tendrás que ver si los cambios que han hecho causa el problema
<LordAioria> Match Group sftp
<mimecar> lee el log de openssh
<LordAioria> esta en /var/log no?
<mimecar> sí
<LordAioria> no sera el auth.log ?
<mimecar> te deja crear el usuario norma sí o no
<LordAioria> si
<mimecar> te deja conectar por ssh sí o no
<LordAioria> nop me dice : Permission denied, please try again. y en elog :
<LordAioria> error: Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key
<LordAioria> Ok he visto que como habia puesto lo del allowgroup .... no tenia el nuevo usuario dentro del grupo que permitia lo he metido con el adduser myuser2 sftp
<LordAioria> y ahora me intenta loguear pero me dice : Write failed: Broken pipe
<CupSQue> Hola....no consigo encontrar como permitir "/etc/init.d/cupsd restart" a cualquier usuario....alguien me ayuda?
<mimecar> CupSQue, para que necesitas hacer eso?
<mimecar> LordAioria, deja los archivos como estaban inicialmente y ves poco a poco
<CupSQue> pq las impresoras son de red....
<CupSQue> y a veces algun usuario se conecta a su pc sin internet...y luego la recupera
<LordAioria> acabo de arreglar un problema .... el de error: Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key
<CupSQue> pero si al iniciar el pc no habia red....no ve ninguna impresora
<LordAioria> sudo ssh-keygen -t ecdsa -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key -N "textoqueyoquiera"
<LordAioria> y ya no lo tengo asi que ....
<LordAioria> por cierto no es el password :P
<CupSQue> entiendes a q me refiero?
<CupSQue> les quiero poner un enlace para resucitar las impresoras
<CupSQue> mimecar?
<mimecar> tiene que existir otra forma
<mimecar> que no sea dar permisos al usuario para que toque algo importante
<LordAioria> joder llevo todo el dia con esto .. he intentado con el jailkit nada... con esto es la segunda vez... y casi lo tengo en la punta de los dedos
<LordAioria> pero tampoco ....
<CupSQue> el nivel tecnico del usuario es 0
<CupSQue> no me supone ningun riesgo
<mimecar> podrías usar el bit setuid
<mimecar> pero puede dar más problemas que soluciones
<CupSQue> como permitir poder ejecutar cupsd sin usar sudo
<mimecar> con setuid el programa se ejecutaría con permisos de root aunque fuera un usuario normal
<CupSQue> chmod u+s /etc/init.d/cupsd ?
<mimecar> no lo he usado nunca
<mimecar> pero investiga bien antes de tocar cosas del sistema
<ese> 6
<ese>                                                          mala opcion
<LordAioria> entonces vuelvo al principio ?
<ese> CupSQue, es mejor si quieres hacer eso es que adiciones tu usuario al grupo ese
<CupSQue> chmod u+s no funciona
<CupSQue> al grupo cups...existe tal grupo?
<CupSQue> simplemente añadiendo el usuarioX al grupo cups....tal usuarioX podra escriibir digamos en su terminal /etc/init.d/cups restart y ejecutarse sin pedirle contraseña ni nada'
<ese> primero hay que ver que clase de permisos tiene user cups
<ese> deja veo aca
<CupSQue> deberia añadir un grupo nuevo en SystemGroup en cups.conf y luego añadir tal usuarioX al susodicho grupo?
<CupSQue> o cups.conf solo configura la interfaz web del servidor?
<ese> como se llama el programa que usas para cups?
<ese> osea version y etc
<CupSQue> perdon?
<ese> eso que dije
<CupSQue> no entiendo la pregunta....
<CupSQue> terminal? xD
<ese> osea ...que programa en particular te da el error y como se llama, version y que /etc estas modificando?
<CupSQue> no recibo ningun error....la cuestion es: un usuario sin permisos root inicia el PC sin red....por tanto no hay impresora de red detectada....una vez recupera la red...como le pueden reaparecer las impresoras de red a ese usuario sin tener que reiniciar el PC
<CupSQue> con permisos root....simplemente haciendo /etc/init.d/cups restart en el terminal...pero sin permisos root?
<CupSQue> weno kreo k tendre k hacerlo mediante sudoers
<ese> y con samba?
<CupSQue> mañana seguire investigando
<CupSQue> gracias por todo mimecar....ese...
<CupSQue> :)
<LordAioria> Veamos si esto no ha funcionado ... alguien puede aconsejarme o decirme de alguna guia (que funcione por favor) que permita crear usuarios enjaulados que puedan conectarse via SSH y SFTP a un host y compartan y solo vean un directorio ... por ejemplo /opt/jail ????? Es que llevo todo el dia con ello y he seguido 6 guias y no lo hec onseguido
<mimecar> LordAioria, ya conectas bien con un usuario por ssh?
<LordAioria> a ver voy a borrar todo lo que he hecho
<LordAioria> y dejarlo como estaba
<LordAioria> a ver un seg
<LordAioria> ok ya lo tengo niquelado nuevo
<LordAioria> veamos creo un usuario nuevo
<LordAioria> Creado usuario y puedo entrar perfectamente via SSH y SFTP
<LordAioria> pero veo todos los directorios (es decir no esta enjaulado)
<mimecar> es lo que debe ser
<LordAioria> sip
<LordAioria> ahora que?
<mimecar> sólo puedes ver tu carpeta de usuario
<mimecar> nada más
<LordAioria> por ssh estoy mirando todos los directorios
<LordAioria> no solo el /home/myuser
<mimecar> si tu usuario es un usuario limitado
<mimecar> no puedes hacer lo que no tiene permisos el usuario en la máquina
<LordAioria> es un usuario normal para lo que no tenga permisos no lo podra hacer ya
<LordAioria> pero lo que estoy buscando ahora es que cuando entre via SSH solo vea el contenido de la carpeta /opt/jail
<LordAioria> como si fuera su local
<LordAioria> tu diras mimecar
<mimecar> aunque no estuviera dentro de chroot a efectos prácticos no podría hacer nada
<LordAioria> ya pero es que yo no quiero que vea nada del resto de directorios
<LordAioria> solo quiero que vea esa carpeta
<Zanguetsu> Hola o/
<LordAioria> [mimecar] cual es el siguiente paso?
<mimecar> no he usado chroot dentro de una sesión ssh
<felix__> hola!
<felix__> que password viene por defecto de root?
<felix__> no funciona la que puse para mi usuario
<mimecar> felix__, la de tu usuario
<felix__> su xxxxxxx
<felix__> no va
<mimecar> claro que no
<mimecar> usa sudo
<felix__> aja
<felix__> joder cada dia estoy mas perdido en linux
<mimecar> has leído tutoriales?
<felix__> si, se que hay diferencias entre suse, debian y ubuntu
<felix__> me gusto ubuntu y decidi montar algo mas basico, xubunto
<felix__> o eso pienso que he hecho
<LordAioria> tonces me espavilo por mi cuenta no?
<LordAioria> pues otra vez a pelearme....
<felix__> los comandos que se encuentran en otra distribución se supone que se encuentran en esta? o hay manera de instalarlos?
<mimecar> son prácticamente los mismos
<felix__> gracias mimecar
#ubuntu-es 2013-09-24
<siac215> hola
<nipsarm> Hola a todos,  buenas noches, alguien sabe como abrir una url desde linea de comandos?
<m4v> firefox url?
<nipsarm> hol m4v, sólo eso se pone?
<nipsarm> :/
<nipsarm> sí funciona, gracias, si quisiera abrir unas 5 paginas a la vez?
<m4v> nipsarm: firefox --help
<m4v> digo, -help
<m4v> está la opción -new-tab
<nipsarm> --help tambien funciona :), bien, ya la vi, probaré
<nipsarm> de momento esto funciona firefox -new-tab http://yahoo.com && firefox -new-tab http://google.com
<nipsarm> para otros navegadores debe ser similar, cierto?
<nipsarm> sí, con chromium también va (y)
<m4v> nipsarm: ni idea
<m4v> pero con -h o --help te tira la ayuda
<m4v> o con man
<nipsarm> lo acabo de probar, sí funciona :D hoy aprendí algo nuevo
<m4v> "man firefox" y tenés la ayuda más detallada
<nipsarm> gracias (y) estaba olvidando lo importante de leer los manuales
<MangaKaDenza> watwat
<niko> uBOTu-fr: part
<talo> hiya
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<MrTulias> \o
<Unico> Hola a todos, por favor alguien que me eche una mano con el XCHAT, no sé cual es el comando para configurar el mensaje privado en doble click, y en san google no encuentro nada!
<mimecar> mensaje privado en doble click ?
<mimecar> Unico, los mensajes se escriben
<Unico> si, en configuración > preferencias > lista de usuarios hay un apartado para "definir" la acción al hacer doble click
<mimecar> si haces doble click se abre el privado con el usuario
<Unico> por defecto al hacer doble click pone "whois" tal...yo quiero hacer mensaje privado no un whois..
<Unico> no, a mi no mimecar por eso
<mimecar> me parece que es igual en todos los clientes de irc
<Unico> cuando hago doble click encima del nick no se abre el privado, ni en la sala ni en la lista de usuarios
<Unico> si, así lo recordaba yo mimecar pero se ve que no
<mimecar> reinicia tu configuración del xchat
<talo> vaya yo lo tengo igual Unico  xD
<talo> y no se ve por donde cambiarlo
<Unico> toy mirando en el archivo de configuracion xchat.conf pero no encuentro esa opcion tampoco
<Unico> voy a reiniciarlo a ver que pasa
<Unico> Nada, lo del privado no funciona al reiniciar la config
<GridCube> Unico, /set gui_ulist_doubleclick MSG %s %s va a abrir una ventane de msg con el mensaje del nombre del usuario doblecliqueado
<GridCube> si pone /set gui_ulist_doubleclick MSG %s Hola, va a abrir una ventana que dira "hola" al usurio
<Unico> GridCube, voy a probar esa solución y comento, 1 segundo
<Unico> GridCube, cierto, aunque no abre ventana nueva, sino que envía un /msg
<GridCube> aja
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> a vos no te abre nada, pero le envia un mensaje privado a esa persona
<Unico> Bueno, es un comienzo xD
<Unico> Seguro que luego es muy fácil, pero ahora mismo no sé cual será el comando apropiado
<Unico> Wow! lo tengo (creo)
<Unico> Poniendo query %s
<Unico> Lo malo es que sólo funciona en la lista de usuarios, no en el propio chat
<GridCube> aha
<GridCube> Unico, clic derecho > abrir nueva ventana de dialogo
<GridCube> tampoco es taaaaaaaaan dificil
<Unico> jajaja lo sé! pero no es como quisiera configurarlo
<Unico> Llámame perfeccionista
<yokohama> Hola, en ubuntu, podrían decirme si el mejor reproductor para videos en hd es el xbmc o hay otro que los mueva mejor?
<SkavenXXI> yokohama yo probaría con VLC
<yokohama> shavenXXI gracias por tu respuesta, pero prove el vlc con ubuntu enmi computadora y los videos en sd los movia bien pero cuando lo hacia con los hd los procesadores se ponian a 100 por 100
<yokohama> parece que vlc no usaba bien la aceleracion por hardware en ubuntu
<yokohama> con los hd
<m4v> yokohama: que cpu tienes?
<yokohama> intel centrino duo 2 ghz
<m4v> yokohama: prueba usando mplayer desde una terminal, o alguna de las versiones gráficas que hay de él, como smplayer. Pero capaz que igual tu cpu/tarjeta gráfica no da para video HD
<yokohama> yo creo que igual es la tarjeta grafica que se queda escasa es de 256 mb  aunque es posible que esos reproductores salvo el xbmc no puedan usar la aceleracion por hardware en mi computadora tendre que salir de dudas instalando el xbmc
<yokohama> segun creo que el xbmc si tiene aceleracion por hardware y deberia funcionar mejor
<julio__> buenas tardes, instalé 10.04 lts (completo), a veces se cuelga al entrar en internet..¿que esta pasando?
<yokohama> 10.04 lts todavia tiene soporte?
<mimecar> julio__, la 10.04 no tiene soporte
<m4v> mimecar: es lts
<mimecar> sólo tiene para servidores
<mimecar> para escritorio ya acabó
<yokohama> 5 años para servidores y 3 para escritorios creo que eran esos plazos de soporte
<julio__> que me recomiendan?
<mimecar> julio__, copia y de seguridad y actualiza a la 12.04
<m4v> extendieron el soporte para los escritorios, no se a partir de que version. Ahora es 5 años todo.
<yokohama> julio yo te recomiendo la lts de linuxmint es mejor que la lts actual de ubuntu pero con mucha diferencia
<m4v> 5 años si es LTS
<julio__> como hiciera?, es que yo compre disco original del 10.04 lts, será que ubuntu me envía disco original lts de la más reciente versión?
<m4v> pero mimecar tiene razón, el soporte para 10.04 en el escritorio terminó.
<julio__> yokohama, linuxmint la 15?
* m4v changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu y derivados oficiales en español - Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Descargar Ubuntu 13.04: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop - Versiones soportadas: 10.04 LTS (servidor), 12.04 LTS, 12.10 y 13.04
<yokohama> la que sea lts yo siempre uso windows es el mejor os para escritorios pero para escritorio usando linux el mejor de todos es linuxmint
<mimecar> si usas distribuciones derivadas ten en cuenta que los repositorios de ubuntu se cierran
<yokohama> julio busca la informacion en la wikipedia y alli te dice la sversiones que hay y su plazo de soporte
<julio__> yoko, es que deseo saber como hacer para que ubuntu, me envie los originales de la lts más reciente..
<mimecar> julio__, descarga la iso
<mimecar> o tendrás que pagar por los discos si te los mandan desde ubuntu
<m4v> yokohama: este es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, no de linuxmint.
<yokohama> muy pronto a este paso lo sera de linuxmint , ubuntu va en retroceso en lo que se refiere a os de escritorios
<m4v> yokohama: offtopic.
<julio__> haber no me hice entender, necesito los discos originales de ubuntu
<mimecar> julio__, si los necesitas, los tendrás que comprar
<julio__> no importa, yo compre 10.04 lts y ha salido excelente, pero hay cositas que.. uds saben
<yokohama> julio si lo compraste que te devuelvan el dinero pronto , hazlo ya
<julio__> de todas formas si alguno sabe, donde puedo solicitar esa compra, sería genial, gracias!
<mimecar> julio__, en la página de ubuntu tienes esa información
<m4v> julio__: cual es el problema de usar una iso? son la misma cosa.
<julio__> es que que he analizado que, lo bajado por internet siempre biene con problemas..
<mimecar> julio__, no da problemas
<m4v> yokohama: Canonical no envía cds de Ubuntu gratis desde hace rato.
<mimecar> descarga el torrent
<yokohama> Julio no es necesario comprar ubuntu con el dinero en publicidad que reciben los desarrolladores de estas distribuciones de linux las mas conocidas se pagan con creces
<m4v> yokohama: el pago es del cd y el envío...
<m4v> no es comprar Ubuntu.
<yokohama> si pero e el cd y en el envio hay tambien ganancias
<m4v> bueno, es irrelevante igual.
<yokohama> todo es un negocio hasta en linux
<m4v> canal de soporte Ubuntu...
<mimecar> yokohama, los cd's, quemarlos y enviarlos es gratis para ti?
<yokohama> ah y por que julio dice que hay que pagar por ellos?
<m4v> porque no es gratis?
<yokohama> ah ya veo lo que se paga es la voluntad pero casi vienen a ser gratis ¿¿¿???
<mimecar> julio__, si descargas el torrent no necesitas comprar los discos y esperar que lleguen
<julio__> pues en realidad, el costo es algo ridiculo, y la calidad que ellos estan enviando es excelente!
<mimecar> es la misma que consigues descargando la iso y usando una memoria usb
<julio__> pero insisto, es mejor comprar original.
<mimecar> como quieras
<mimecar> vas a conseguir lo mismo
<yokohama> julio si la calidad la pones tu mismo al personalizar tu ubuntu a tu gusto e imagen
<yokohama> no lo sabias?
<m4v> bueno, supongo que el cd es más lindo
<julio__> yoko, sera? que puedo mejorar de alguna manera el rendimiento de éste S.O.
<yokohama> estaria bien pagar por un cd iso de ubuntu si ello implicara tener soporte de actualizaciones sobre esa misma version para siempre  sin tener que actualizar a una nueva version de la distro como pasa con los windows pero sin el limite de los 10 años de soporte que marca microsoft
<chilicuil> pagar una vez y tener soporte para el resto de la vida.., las personas no quieren nada
<mimecar> en windows xp si pagas recibes más tiempo de soporte
<mimecar> así que ya sabes...
<yokohama> asi se evitan las molestias de estar cada 5 años cambiando de distro o de version
<m4v> por última vez yokohama, el pago es el costo del cd y el envío son solo 8 dólares.
<yokohama> con 8 dolares me compro un pen usb de 8 gb de almacenamiento
<m4v> al final es siempre la misma historia con vos.
<julio__> en conclusion, no hay ningún s.o. que dure más de 5 años y que sea económico?
<mimecar> claro que lo hay
<julio__> cual?
<mimecar> ubuntu ya te dura ese tiempo
<mimecar> centos igual
<m4v> bueno, Ubuntu dura todo el tiempo que quieras, solo pierdes las actualizaciones.
<dcx> exacto
<chilicuil> m4v: eso es perder el soporte =P
<mimecar> julio__, si te mantienes en una versión, no tienes las últimas versiones de los programas
<m4v> y últimamente no he tenido problemas haciendo upgrades a otra versión.
<m4v> chilicuil: no necesito ayuda desde IRC! :P
<chilicuil> m4v: =)
<julio__> en una ocasión actualice y los programas que había instalado desaparecieron..
<m4v> julio__: instalado como? desde los repositorios? no debería pasar.
<mimecar> julio__, programas de los repositorios de ubuntu o PPA?
<julio__> m4v: que sistema tienes?
<m4v> 13.04 ahora
<julio__> si mv4 desde los repositorios
<m4v> julio__: raro, yo tengo montones de programas instalados y no los tuve que reinstalar
<m4v> julio__: como actualizaste?
<julio__> además como programo en freepascal, me pasó algo curioso, no me dejó instalar freepascal..
<m4v> el programa de actualización te dice las cosas que tiene que borrar. Normalmente paquetes del sistema que uno ni conoce.
<mimecar> julio__, te dará errores al instalarlo no?
<dcx> julio__: si buscas un sistema que tenga soporte a largo plazo, porque no instalas la LTS y listo?
<julio__> la instalación normal, me preguntó si quería actualizar y le dije que si, ahí empezó hasta que terminó
<dcx> 5 años acaso es poco?
<mimecar> hay distribuciones que tienen soporte hasta 2020
<mimecar> pero es un poco exagerado para un usuario
<dcx> es hasta ridiculo eso
<julio__> me parece buen tiempo, pero analizo las plataformas y las nuevas tecnologías y es preocupante..
<dcx> en 5 años 90% ni estaras usando el mismo equipo
<dcx> pero bueno ...
<dcx> julio__: que es lo preocupante concretamente?
<julio__> que a pesar del s.o. ser bueno, en internet hay cosas que solicitan nuevos programas y arquitecturas; yo creo que dcx tiene razón es mejor ir pensando en nuevas adquisiciones, claro esta, que a corto plazo.
<dcx> es decir, no hace falta comprar un equipo nuevo por año
<dcx> pero 5 años es mucho tiempo para pensar en terminos de soporte
<julio__> es correcto..
<dcx> lei arriba que programas
<dcx> alguien como tu mas que nadie, deberia usar lo ultimo en software
<dcx> por las librerias y demas cosas
<dcx> no veo motivo de preocuparte por algo q tenga soporte a tan largo plazo
<dcx> me explico?
<julio__> si tienes razon. Me tomaré el tiempo necesario para conocer mejor éste sistema que es excelente!
<dcx> si el equipo va quedando corto, hay otros entornos mas livianos que puedes instalar y configurar para que tu equipoa siga teniendo buen rendimiento
<julio__> yo creo que aumentando un pelin la ram aguanta.
<dcx> por lo pronto, podrias instalar 12.04 que es la ultima LTS
<dcx> y seguramente consuma un poco menos que las ultimas versiones de ubuntu
<julio__> Ok dcx, voy hacerlo y después te cuento, ¿ok?
<dcx> dale tranqui, aca siempre habra gente para ayudarte
<julio__> chachos, uds son geniales y muy amables, gracias a todos.
<TM26> Hey estoy usando 13.04 hay alguna forma de quitar la frase de de unicio q aparece cuando se va a iniciar sesion .... Por q mi disco esta encriptado ...., digo no hay alguna forma de quitar ese mensaje ...????????
#ubuntu-es 2013-09-25
<loadmasther> hola, alguien sabe para que sirve el comando cappuchino ?
<GridCube> loadmasther, ?
<GridCube> loadmasther, http://linuxparadummies.blogspot.com.ar/2007/10/cappuccino.html
<loadmasther> Gridcube, dime! !!
<GridCube> loadmasther, tu pregunta
<GridCube> http://linuxparadummies.blogspot.com.ar/2007/10/cappuccino.html
<loadmasther> gracias, ya me di cuenta que estaba entregando material
<loadmasther> pense que era algo grabe
<loadmasther> chaolin, gracias...
<siac215> Hola alguien que pueda ayudar a usar el gestor de paquetes synaptic?
<kenami> siac215: haz tu pregunta directamente
<kal_> hola, estoy tratando de crear accesos rapidos mediante teclados, pero en un entorno de usuario. El problema es que no me va, no funciona. Luego de hacer los cambios en  metacy,,,,  no funciona... Sin embargo dentro del usuario administrador, si ha funcionado otras veces, pero no en el resto de usuarios no admin...
<kal_> alguien sabe como hacerlo funcionar en un usuario no admin?
<talo> nas
 * xoan buenas
<successus_clase> salud
<JotaK> e força
<SergioMeneses> saludos muchachos! alguien aqui ha manejado Bacula ?
<buenaventura> algo...
<buenaventura> pero ya no recuerdo nada
<SergioMeneses> buenaventura, jeje
<Mizael> buenas
<GridCube> !hola | Mizael
<kubot> Mizael: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<Mizael> gracias aca tb puedo empezar a usar linux desde 0?
<chilicuil> buenos dias ~.~/
<Unico> Hola chicos, existe algún modo de crear una imagen DVD de todo mi sistema y configuración actual?
<mimecar> usa clonezilla
<Unico> clonezilla, vale voy a ver que información encuentro mimecar gracias
<mimecar> es un live cd, necesitarás un disco duro grande para guardar la imagen
<Unico> esto hace una copia exacta de todo mimecar ?
<mimecar> sí
<Unico> estupendo, es exactamente lo que busco, un backup completo, porque estoy enamorado de mi sistema tal como está ahora
<Unico> una vez guardada esa imagen, para recuperarla habría que hacerlo a través de la misma clonezilla imagino
<mimecar> sí, en un disco del mismo tamaño o superior
<Unico> descargando, la version amd64
<mimecar> da lo mismo la versión que descargues
<Unico> no sabía cual y he elegido esta por que uso un amd y mi sistema es de 64 bits
<Unico> pero si da lo mismo pues mejor aún
<malev> hola! pregunta sobre logrotate. Este se ejecuta solito?
<buenaventura> no
<buenaventura> lo llama cron
<buenaventura> lo debés tener en cron.daily malev
<buenaventura> por?
<malev> ahhh osom!
<malev> gracias buenaventura
<buenaventura> osom dud
<buenaventura> de nada
<buenaventura> ojo con los configs que si tenés un error en un solo conf logrotate se queda ahí y no sigue
<malev> buenaventura, pregunta, cron.daily ejecuta los archivos que estan ahí dentro por si solito no?
<buenaventura> sí, siempre que tengas activado el demonio
<buenaventura> si tocas algo del logrotate siempre lanzá un logrotate -d /etc/logrotate.conf para ver que no haya errores
<malev> de uan!
<malev> gracias buenaventura
<buenaventura> profeyonal
<Zanguetsu> hola o/
<guerovaquero> k tal
<Zanguetsu> todo genial y tu
<guerovaquero> bien mas o menos
<Zanguetsu> ok espero que pronto sea mas que menos :)
<guerovaquero> =)
<seba_> hola
<chilicuil> o/ seba_
<seba_> consulta cuando prendo la compu no se conecta automaticamente a internet
<seba_> y no me muestas las conecciones wifi
<chilicuil> y entonces como te conectas?
<seba_> conectar a una red inalambrica oculta
<seba_> pero quisiera que se conectara automaticamente al iniciar la compu
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<seba_> 12.02
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones? (debería conectar al principio)
<seba_> si tube que hacer instalar algunos drivers porque no me reconocia wifi
<seba_> quisas sea eso
<mimecar> ¿qué drivers?
<seba_> broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5
<m4v> seba_: que chip wifi? usa lspci en una terminal
<seba_> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
<seba_> 09:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<m4v> seba_: como instalaste el driver? son los que trae ubuntu?
<m4v> se que el driver privativo tiene problemas para conectarse a una red oculta, pero creo era para BMC4313 y con el driver más nuevo, 6 y pico era creo.
<m4v> yo tuve que cambiar al driver abierto en alguna ocasión.
<seba_> no los baje de internet con la opcion de drivers privados no me conectava
<m4v> ah, lo que dije no tenía nada que ver..
<Xago> estaba reseteando las eth de mi laptop y luego de eso, de deshabilitó la administración. En una oportunidad, lo intenté de nuevo y se fué la gráfica. Teniendo que resetear!!! Extraño. Cómo lo soluciono?
<mimecar> ¿qué es lo que supuestamente has tocado?
<mimecar> tarde
<Xago> Por alguna razón la eth0, se deshabilitó después de realizar un sudo service networking restart
<mimecar> para que ejecutas ese comando?
<Xago> le defino una ip fija, la acepta pero no la mantiene estable
<Xago> y el administrador está deshabilitado
<Xago> le instalé el xfld, pero tampoco hace alguna diferencia
<Xago> no sé qué pasó
<Xago> de hecho la borra del GUI de xfld
<Xago> ingresé por el administrador por defecto, pero sigue igual. Conectando y desconectando
<Xago> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
<Xago> mimecar, estaba conectándome con la ethernet a otra subred
<Xago> como no me tomaba, la reinicié
<mimecar> por qué no has usado ifconfig?
<Xago> cómo así?
<mimecar> ifconfig eth0 down
<mimecar> ifconfig eth0 up
<Xago> sigue estando deshabilitada en el administrador
<Xago> mantiene esa constante de desconexión
<Xago> mi eth0 no conecta, después de ejecutar reinicio de tarjeta
<Xago> queda deshabilitado en el admin de la barra de tareas
<ariel__> saludos
<ariel__> buena tarde
<Xago> hola
<ariel__> alguien sabe como recuperar la animacion de inicio
<ariel__> para quietar esa pntalla en negro de inicio donde carga el ubuntu
<Xago> ariel__, lamento no poder ayudarte. Sigo siendo un newbie en Ubuntu :P
<chilicuil> ariel__: agrega "quiet splash" en la linea 'Linux' del archivo /etc/default/grub, deberia estar habilitado por defecto.., algo abra pasado.., asegurate de tener instalado plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text
<Xago> me cambié a gnome...y me dice que la eth0 está "unmanaged"
<Xago> cómo la vuelvo a su estado anterior?
<chilicuil> Xago: la tienes habilitada en /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Xago> no lo sé, puede ser
<Xago> lo único que recuerdo es...
<Xago> que quise reiniciar la eth0 con..
<Xago> "sudo service networking restart"
<Xago> es más, la gráfica se cayó y tuve que restablecer el vídeo
<Xago> me llamó la atención
<Xago> chilicuil, esto es lo que tengo en ese archivo "# interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)
<Xago> auto lo
<Xago> iface lo inet loopback
<Xago> auto eth0
<Xago> iface eth0 inet static
<Xago>         address 172.20.254.224
<chilicuil> Xago: no eres nuevo por aqui, cuando necesites pegar codigo, sabes que puedes hacerlo por !pastebin
<ariel__> chilicuil
<ariel__> muchas gracias por tu ayuda
<ariel__> ahora reiniciare
<chilicuil> Xago: ya, ahi esta la pega, haz configurado la interfaz desde ese archivo.., inet static.., comenta todo a excepcion de "auto lo" "iface lo inet loopback" "auto eth0" y reintenta reiniciando la red de nuevo.., $ sudo service networking restart
<chilicuil> ariel__: suerte!
<ariel__> te muestro como esta el archivo haber si quedo bien
<chilicuil> ariel__: ok, no olvides usar pastebin =)
<chilicuil> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ariel__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6156061/
<ariel__> chilicuil
<ariel__> hay esta
<ariel__> antes de reinicia por favor favor revisalo
<chilicuil> ariel__: luce bien.., dime, has tenido que editarlo o ya estaba asi?
<ariel__> tube que editarlo
<ariel__> donde terminaba en linux le coloque entre comillas lo que me dijiste
<chilicuil> ok, entonces eso deberia funcionar
<ariel__> quiet splash
<ariel__> revisalo
<ariel__> es mejor
<ariel__> estar seguro
<ariel__> y muchas gracias por la ayuda
<chilicuil> de nada ariel__, suerte
<chilicuil> ya verificaste que tienes splash-theme instalado, verdad?
<chilicuil> si no, ejecuta: $ sudo apt-get install plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text
<ariel__> ese esta en la ultima version
<chilicuil> genial, entonces cuando reinicies, deberia aparecer algo grafico en lugar de la pantalla negra y letras del arranque
<ariel__> te puedo hacer otra pregunta
<chilicuil> seguro, cual?
<ariel__> rtl8192cu me da problemas al conectarme a una red con wpa seguridad
<ariel__> que puede ser
<ariel__> es una wifi usb
<ariel__> encore 300
<chilicuil> mmm, supongo que el driver
<ariel__> wpa_supplicant
<ariel__> creo que es
<ariel__> gracias
<chilicuil> no, wpa_supplicant solo es un programa para configurar la red.., networkmanager lo usa internamente, lo mismo que wicd
<ariel__> reiniciare y regreso
<ariel__> gracias
<ariel__> desde colombia
<chilicuil> saludos a colombia =)!
<ariel__> desde el cerro
<ariel__> y el campo chitaga norte de santander
<Xago_> por favor, cómo restituyo mi eth0?
<Xago_> está como "unmanaged"
<gustavo__> Hola a toda la comunidad!!!Vuelvo al IRC!!!
<Xago_> Esto es lo que tengo ahora. http://pastebin.com/vK4feLXb
<chilicuil> bienvenido gustavo__ o/
<Xago_> hola gustavo__
<Xago_> mimecar, tú debes saber cómo corregir para que la eth0 vuelva a ser "managed" ;)
<gustavo__> iwconfig eth0 mode managed
<gustavo__> :)
<gustavo__> no??
<guerovaquero> ifconfig eth0 up???
<guerovaquero> ah, se fue
<guerovaquero> pero dice up...
<Xago_> gueno...creo que resolví mi tema...en "/etc/network/interfaces" debía dejar como auto eth0 y auto eth1
<mimecar> eso es lo mismo que usar ifconfig
<Xago_> mimecar, jajajajaja...pero dejame ser feliz un ratito al menos ;)
<ese> mimecar,  en ese caso el tambien ocupaba un sudo dhclient eth1 eth0
<mimecar> levanta la interfaz y pide una IP
<Xago_> la pregunta del millón es: porqué al correr el comando, recomendado por linux, es: "service networking [restart]"
<mimecar> recomendado por...?
<Xago_> me genera un problema con la gráfica? y me lleva a consola sin acceso a nada?
<Xago_> entonces debí reiniciar
<Xago_> casi quedé amarillo cuando ví eso?
<Xago_> quedé de todos los colores posibles
<Xago_> tipea ese comando en la consola "/etc/init.d/networking"
<ese> no
<Xago_> al menos a mí me indica "Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<Xago_> utility, e.g. service networking restart"
<ese> no quiero
<Xago_> entonces, cuál es el comando correcto?
<mimecar> ifconfig
<mimecar> y dhclient si necesitas la ip
<Xago_> ifconfig, con qué parámetros?
<mimecar> ifconfig eth0 down
<mimecar> ifconfig eth0 up
<guerovaquero> this
<guerovaquero> ^
<mimecar> también existe ifup pero depende de la distro
<guerovaquero> haz esto
<Xago_> guerovaquero, ¿?
<guerovaquero> todavia haya problemas con tu internet?
<guerovaquero> no staba prestando atencion
<Xago_> guerovaquero, lo resolví indicando en interfaces a las tarjetas como auto eth0 y auto eth1, respectivamente
<Xago_> con eso, gnome tomó control de las interfaces
<Xago_> ;)
<guerovaquero> ah
<siac215> que es mejor flash player o gnash???
<chilicuil> flash player
#ubuntu-es 2013-09-26
<xubuntu489> Holaa
<xubuntu489> Buenas noches
<xubuntu489> Buenas
<successus> salud
<kal_> hola, alguien sabe porque no me funcionan los "atajos de teclado" en usuario no adminstrador?
 * xoan buenas
<pizalahuella> buen dia
<pizalahuella> amigos tengo un problema con con el mouse en lubuntu
<pizalahuella> inicio el sistema pero no me reconoce el mouse
<pizalahuella> lo desconecte y conecte nuevamente y nada
<pizalahuella> me dirían que puedo probar? anteriormente lo tomaba be
<pizalahuella> bien
<pizalahuella> creo que fué despues de un freez que tubo la pc por la memo vieja.. despues de eso no lo tomó más
<pizalahuella> ayuda por favor
<kal_> hola, alguien sabe como se llama la aplicacion o el lanzador de "Analizador de uso de disco" Es para asignarle una tecla de acceso rapido.
<Zanguetsu> Hola
<Zanguetsu> o/
<successus_clase> salud
<gustavo_> Hola,alguien sabe como poner el boton de inicio de ubuntu en docky??
<gustavo_> Así quitaria la barra lateral de unity
<GridCube> se puede hacer eso?
<GridCube> O_o
<GridCube> no creo que puedas hacer eso
<gustavo_> Ams...gracias.... :(
<GridCube> igual dejame ver
<guerovaquero> parace k se puede con xdotool
<guerovaquero> aki: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/add-a-main-menu-to-docky
<guerovaquero> pero no stoy seguro, no lo uso yo
<mimecar> gustavo_, si desactivas la barra, para que quieres usar unity?
<GridCube> "gnome-session-save --logout"
<Balcuta> Hola
<Balcuta> Una pregunta, ¿como podría mejorar el comportamiento de los efectos de escritorio en Gnome Shell + drivers libres + Radeon HD4200?
<Balcuta> Lo pregunto porque cuando tengo tres o más apps abiertas (por ejemplo, firefox, thunderbird y nautilus) cuando voy a actividades la animación no va fina, "rasca". Sin embargo, con solo dos apps abiertas va perfecto.
<talo> enas
<elien> buenas tardes una ayuda con lo siguiente: formatee mi equipo, tengo ubuntu 13.10 al tratar de añadir una impresora via samba q tengo instalada en una maquina en mi red la cual tiene windows, el boton de navegar no me aparece habilitado para explorar la red. Alguna idea?
<elien> hola....
<mimecar> hola
<elien> hola mimecar, sabes como corregir lo que expuse arriba=?
<elien> no he podido añadir la impresora y me esta atrasando mucho eso en el trabajo....
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<elien> 13.10
<mimecar> seguro? la 13.10 no ha salido
<Artemis3> no soportada :) #ubuntu+1 in english
<elien> dejame verificar.....
<GridCube> elien, entra en localhost:631
<elien> 13.04, corrijo
<GridCube> en tu navegador
<elien> gracias GridCube, estoy dentro... yap!
<elien> GridCube, estoy dentro del CUPS voy a añadir impresora -> Windows Printer via Samba -> me pide la ruta, pero como es la sintaxis?=
<GridCube> aja
<GridCube> smb://servername/sharename
<GridCube> http://howto.gumph.org/content/use-smb-printer-in-xubuntu/
<plops> Hola, me pueden ayudar con un problemita que tengo. Tengo que solo mover de una carpeta a otra únicamente los archivos (Las carpetas no)
<plops> Como se hace??
<plops> Ha y tengo muchos archivos y carpetas
<mimecar> selecciona sólo los archivos
<plops> ...mmm eso es cuando Nautilus logra abrir la carpeta
<mimecar> "logra"?
<plops> cuando digo que tengo muchos me refiero que cuando se hace un ls -l a la carpeta se demora imprimiendo la lista porlomenos 5 minutos
<plops> Si, no la abre
<mimecar> ¿cuantos archivos tienes en esa carpeta?
<plops> ..mmm por lo menos unos 1500 entre archivos y carpetas
<mimecar> eso no es mucho
<mimecar> si nautilus te va lento, mueve los archivos con la consola
<plops> Como se hace?
<mimecar> o usa un entorno más ligero
<plops> Moverlos por consola
<bbr> hi, necesito ayuda con metacy. He introducido teclas acceso rapido pero no van. Alguien sabe si debo activar algo?
<mimecar> mv archivos /ruta/nueva
<plops> y si no conosco los nombres??
<mimecar> usa un *
<plops> mimecar bash: /bin/mv: La lista de argumentos es demasiado larga
<mimecar> pon el comando que has puesto
<plops> mimecar mv *.html /media/adam/La mierda/red/text/
<mimecar> tienes 1500 archivos html en una carpeta?
<plops> bueno esto mas que seguro que son mas
<mimecar> pin el destino entre ' '
<mimecar> por qué tienes tantos archivos en una única carpeta?
<plops> por que estoy haciendo analisis y descarge toda una website...
<plops> bueno me doy... voya a crear un programa que lea si es archivo que lo mueva a una carpeta y si es carpeta la renombre
<plops> y listo!!!
<mimecar> el comando mv te mueve los archivos
<plops> minecar  mv *.html '/media/adam/La\ mierda/red/text/'
<plops> bash: /bin/mv: La lista de argumentos es demasiado larga
<plops> creo que no
<mimecar> has puesto tu el La\ ?
<mimecar> entonces tendrás que mover a trozos
<plops> .mmm
<mimecar> otra opción es usar mc
<plops> Jajjaa listo lo logre...
<plops> Intersante.... para que tenga efectos o cambios por consola una carpeta toca salir y volver a entrar
<mimecar> ?
<plops> Es que lo logre!!! y se demoro la mitad del tiempo... se nota que nodejs es mas rapido que bash!!!
<plops> en lectura, rename y mover archivos
<mimecar> ¿has medido el tiempo que utiliza mv para mover las cosas?
<plops> mv no me dejo!!! :(
<dcx> plops: no te dejo que?
<mimecar> si tienes muchos argumentos, hazlo en varias partes
<plops> movelos por mas que cambie el nombre de la carpeta
<Xago> hola muchachos, existe un canal para VMWare?
<Xago> intento bajar el listado, pero nada aparece
<zerick> Xago, #vmware
<pizalahuella> hola amigos
<pizalahuella> necesito saber como hacer revivir mi mouse en lubuntu
<pizalahuella> despues de un reinicio forzado no me funciona más hace varios días ya
<pizalahuella> que puedo hacer con esto?
<pizalahuella> el cursor esta en pantalla pero no responde
<pizalahuella> nadie me puede ayudar con esto?
<slacko25328> todo tranquilo
#ubuntu-es 2013-09-27
<ivedci89> holaaa
<ivedci89> estoy en ubuntu 1304 he instalado php mysql apache todo funciona eccepto la funcion de crear un archivo en el servidor
<ivedci89> desde php claro
<ivedci89> igual es algo que pude solucionar poniendo cosas en otra tabla de db
<ivedci89> pero es incomodo no poder poner archivos en el servidor...
<ivedci89> sera por los permisos de php???
<talo> enas
<NWO_--> xxd
<NWO_--> wtf?
<maxi12> Como Puedo tener un cloack de aqui?
<dcx> maxi12: join #freenode
<dcx> y pedila a un admin ahi
<dcx> en ingles, sera mas facil
<maxi12> dcx pero no quiero lo de freenode unaffiliated
<maxi12> quiero los de aqui como el de el usuario SergioMeneses?
<maxi12> como lo puedo obtener?
<dcx> ha, eso ni idea, quizas es del staff de ubuntu del canal o algo, deberias preguntarle a m4v cuando lo veas
<SergioMeneses> maxi12, tienes q ser ubuntu member
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<maxi12> SergioMeneses NO entiendo?
<SergioMeneses> maxi12, en el link q te pase esta la informacion
<maxi12> No entiendo el ingles?
<maxi12> ok
<maxi12> LO se
<dcx> algun motivo en especial para querer ese cloak?
<GridCube> maxi12, tenes que ser miembro de la comunidad, tener un usuario en launchpad, firmar el TOC, tener recomendaciones de otros usuarios que te conoscan y puedan dar testimonio, luego en una reunion se consideran todos estos puntos y se decide si te hacen un Ubuntu Member, de ser así recibis el cloack, un mail @ubuntu, un diploma por correo y otras cosas
<dcx> es decir que no la vas a tener ahora :)
<maxi12> dcx quiero tapar mi ip, pero en freenode tengo un problema que no me quieren dar el cloack?
<GridCube> maxi12, usa SASL
<dcx> que te dijeron en #freenode? que necesita 15 dias tu cuenta?
<dcx> si queres tapar tu ip unicamente, podes configurar tor
<dcx> y listo
<maxi12> dcx xd como?
<GridCube> como te dije, usa SASL
<maxi12> Como mi primo y yo usamos la misma internet
<dcx> fijate en la web hay pilas de tutoriales para hacerlo, depende del cliente de irc que uses
<maxi12> el pidio la capa?
<GridCube> ¿?
<GridCube> que tiene que ver eso?
<GridCube> tu capa viene con tu IDENTIFY
<dcx> maxi12: mira ahora, con tor tendrias exactamente la misma que yo
<maxi12> y ahora el pidio una capa
<maxi12> con la misma inter
<maxi12> me entiendes
<maxi12> y ahora los staff piemsan que soy el mismo
<maxi12> xd
<maxi12> dcx en donde encuentro esa capa
<dcx> no la encontras, es un cloack automatico, cuando logueas a freenode usando tor/sasl
<dcx> tenes que instalar un par de librerias, tor, bajar un plugin y configurar unas cosas
<maxi12> dcx tranquilo
<dcx> es bastante simple en general, y hay muchisimos howto
<maxi12> xd
<maxi12> xd
<maxi12> a mi nunca me sale algo bien?
<maxi12> dcx tu no eres ubuntu member
<maxi12> ?
<dcx> nop, de hecho no uso ubuntu
<dcx> pero me gusta leer cosas de muchas distros
<maxi12> menos yop
<maxi12> yo uso linux
<dcx> mm estas complicado para que te ayuden eh, sin ofender no sabes ni donde estas parado :)
<maxi12> dcx no
<maxi12> se un poco
<GridCube> !offtopic
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<GridCube> maxi12, dcx estos temas no son de ubuntu en si, podemos moverlos por favor a otro canal?
<maxi12> GridCube OK señor
<dcx> GridCube: en que no cumpli con el topic del canal?
<GridCube> mmmh?
<GridCube> no, que esto no tiene que ver exclusivamente con ubuntu, es un tema mas general sobre freenode, y por lo tanto no pertence en este canal
<dcx> tor esta disponible en ubuntu?
<dcx> respondeme, si o no?
<dcx> o acaso los usuarios solo pueden preguntar por unity para que no los envien a otro canal?
<GridCube> dcx, tor esta disponible, y si maxi12 quiere aprender a configurar tor no hay problema,pero si la pregunta es sobre como funciona freenode y los cloacks, la pregunta no pertenece
<dcx> lo se, por eso le dije que hable en #freenode, o que configure tor, en ningun momento me fui OT del canal pero bueno
<dcx> anyway, bye
<Zanguetsu> Hola o/
<fuina> hola! vengo con una duda que más que una duda es un reto, je: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/181309#.UkWKX7skPIJ
<fuina> bueno, que no será para tanto pero a mí me está costando un poquito
<GridCube> fuina, nunca use una macbook, pero yo haria la reparticion usando gparted
<GridCube> desde el instalador de ubuntu
<GridCube> es una macbook pro?
<fuina> eso me han recomendado, pero no puedo acceder al instalador, no lo pilla
<fuina> no es pro
<GridCube> que modelo es?
<fuina> Mackbook 4,1
<fuina> a eso te refieres?
<GridCube> aja
<GridCube> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook4-1/Raring
<GridCube> mmm ni idea
<GridCube> no entiendo nada de macs
<fuina> bueno, esto que me pasas me deja seguir avanzando. gracias
<Zanguetsu> fuina, hola una pregunta ya intentaste desde un dvd con una unidad externa?
<fuina> nop, no tengo grabadora de DVD y no estaba intentando con USB
<Zanguetsu> ok no tengo mucha experiencia con mac ya que por desgracia acá en mi país son muy caras aun, si pudieras conseguir con un amigo un lector de DVD y realizar la instalación este para descartar que la imagen en la usb este dañada
<Zanguetsu> ya que al crear la usb puede pasar que no se grabe bien o que la imagen este dañada o no se descargara del todo bien
<fuina> voy a reintentar eso, sí
<fuina> dices DVD pero me puede servir un CD, verdad?
<Zanguetsu> que versión quieres instalar si es la 12.xx no cabe en un cd
<Zanguetsu> ya que pesa mas de 4 GB
<fuina> la .iso más de 4Gb?
<Zanguetsu> si
<Zanguetsu> perdon me equivoque pesa mas de 600 MB
<GridCube> mas de 4gb no
<GridCube> mas de 700mb si
<Zanguetsu> mi ardilla se durmió
 * Zanguetsu zape a mi ardilla
<GridCube> la unica imagen que esta dentro de los 700mb es lubuntu
<Zanguetsu> GridCube, lol lo siento amigo se me durmió la ardilla
<fuina> bien, pues próximo paso hacerme con un DVD con Ubuntu 12.04
<Balcuta> GridCube Justo hoy me saltado una actualización del kernel, he ido a probar si mejoraba el comportamiento de los efectos de escritorio en Gnome Shell + drivers libres + Radeon HD4200, pero "ná", todo igual...  Si tengo tres o más apps abiertas (por ejemplo, firefox, thunderbird y nautilus) y voy a actividades la animación no va fina, "rasca". Sin embargo, con solo dos apps abiertas va perfecto. Alguna sugerencia?
<fuina> aún así me parece muy raro que refit no arranque el usb
<GridCube> Balcuta, espera a que salga mir y pone toda tu fe en que arregle de una ves los problemas de xorg
<Zanguetsu> puede ser que no se grabo bien o que la imagen que descargaste este corrupta
<Zanguetsu> fuina, con que herramienta creaste el usb booteable?
<fuina> creador de discos de arranque de ubuntu, en otra máquina. lo estoy rehaciendo a ver
<Zanguetsu> ha ok si esa iba a ser mi recomendación hehehe
<fuina> ahora lo pruebo de nuevo y os cuento jeje
<Balcuta> GridCube ya ese es mi ultimo recurso. Me he leído todas las wikis de ati/radeon de debian, archlinux, cchtml, etc. He instalado driconf, modificado un archivo .drirc en /home, instalado las ppa de xorg-edges, de todo, pero nada. Siempre lo mismo, más de tres app y los efectos rascan. Encima, vga-switcheroo no me cambia las gráficas... Ojalá en 14.04 funcione mejor.... Gracias por la respuesta!! :-D
<Balcuta> GridCube por lo que me dices crees que puede ser un problema de Xorg, no?
<GridCube> si el tearing es lo que te molesta pues si
<GridCube> a mi nunca me importo
<Balcuta> Ah!! O sea, que los efectos "expose" o "escale" no sean suaves sino que vayan como a trompicones es el famoso tearing?
<GridCube> pues clarin
<Balcuta> Pues si es así ya me das alguna pista más!! :-D
<Balcuta> También tengo desactivado el vsync
<Balcuta> Muchas gracias!!!
<Balcuta> Eso si, nunca mas ati/amd
<Chullachaky> compañeros
<Chullachaky> alguien sabe de un programa
<Chullachaky> para ubuntu
<Chullachaky> y poder visualizar mis camaras ips
<Chullachaky> en windows uso dviewcam
<Chullachaky> sabn algo que sea para linux
<GridCube> Chullachaky, vlc, mplayer,
<Chullachaky> sabe alguien de un programa para ubuntu
<Chullachaky> q me permita trabajar con mis camaras ip
<Chullachaky> un programa
<Chullachaky> para visualizar camaras
<Chullachaky> ips
<Chullachaky> en ubuntu
<mimecar> no te sirve ninguno de los que sale en https://www.google.es/search?q=ubuntu+IP+camera ?
<Chullachaky> buscando.............
<Chullachaky> pero no saben qu uno que usd. han probado q funcione
<Chullachaky> use el zoneminder
<Chullachaky> pero habia 2 modelos detectaaba
<Chullachaky> 2 modelos no me los detectaba
<Chullachaky> alguien sabe trabajar
<Chullachaky> bien con el administrador
<Chullachaky> de servidores
<Chullachaky> en ubunti
<mimecar> con el administrador de...?
<Chullachaky> ubunti
<Chullachaky> hay una herramienta
<Chullachaky> q no recuerdo el nombre
<Chullachaky> te permitia
<Chullachaky> levantar servidores dhcp
<mimecar> !enter Chullachaky
<kubot> Chullachaky: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<mimecar> Webmin se puede usar para administrar rquipos
<Chullachaky> el webmin, esa pendejada
<Chullachaky> vi un video en el youtube y solo quise colocarlo como dhcp pero no trabajo, me pueden indicar la forma correcta de su manipulacion, pero que me indiquen en forma general y los aspectos que no debo de olvidar para su configuracion
<mimecar> tienes muchos equipos en la red?
<Chullachaky> no te cuento que tengo una P4 con 120 de disco2 tarjetas de red 1 g de ram y 2 pc adicionales, me gusta probar las cosas en serio no en maquinas virtuales
<Chullachaky> en la pc p4 ahi instale el gayubuntu
<mimecar> con un par de equipos no obtienes beneficios de montar un servidor de dhcp
<mimecar> instala primero el servidor de dhcp
<mimecar> y luego podrás configurarlo con webmin
<Chullachaky> vi el video del youtube para q trabaje con el webmin pero no me trabajo
<mimecar> ¿ya has instalado el servidor de dhcp?
<Chullachaky> si intente instalar el servidor pero no trabajo
<mimecar> ¿cuál es el error al instalar el servidor de dhcp?
<Chullachaky> si estoy probando con 2 pc's es porque tengo pensado en implementarlo en algo grande no crees mimecar
<mimecar> no necesariamente
<mimecar> no serías el primero que monta un servidor dhcp para un par de equipos
<Chullachaky> mira voy a capturar los errores y te los envio
<mimecar> pon los errores en pastbein
<mimecar> pastebin
<Chullachaky> para q apoyen con eso compa
<Chullachaky> oye mimecar me puedes dar una descripcion general del webmin, algo como si es muy funcional para una empresa o tiene fallas y sirve para aprender si eres estudiante
<mimecar> hace tiempo tenía fallos
<mimecar> no se si lo seguirán actualizando
<Chullachaky> como para aprender a levantar servidores me puede servir como aprendizaje
<mimecar> puede ayudar, pero tendrás que usar la línea de comandos al final
<Chullachaky> instale un freebsd, pero tengo que leer mas documentacion, porque algunos comandos no me trabajan en freebsd
<Chullachaky> me cambiar los label del disco duro
<mimecar> si usas otro sistema operativo es normal
<Chullachaky> me voy al almuerzo, conversamos luego
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<successus> salud
<Dzeg_-> que tal buena tarde a todos: tengo un problema al intentar actualiza (apt-get update)
<Dzeg_-> me tira que es imposible obtener ciertos ppas
<Dzeg_-> lo raro es que antes si y ahora no
<Dzeg_-> Ej.
<Dzeg_-> W: Imposible obtener http://gt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/Release  No se pudo encontrar la entrada esperada «main/binary-i286/Packages» en el archivo Release (entrada incorrecta en sources.list o archivo mal formado)
<Dzeg_-> y asi hay varios
<Dzeg_-> no los elimino del sourcesList o los comento porque no se si son del sistema
<Dzeg_-> o que onda
<Dzeg_-> hay muchos mas
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Dzeg_-> raring ringtail
<mimecar> si el PPA da errores tendrás que borrarlo
<Dzeg_-> mimecar: lo que no lo eh hecho es que me lleva a pensar y que si son del sistema y no obtendre mas actualizaciones de las apps que dependenden de este ppa
<Dzeg_-> hay una que dice security
<mimecar> los PPA no son de ubuntu
<Dzeg_-> mira los que me dice
<Dzeg_-> W: Imposible obtener http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/Release
<Dzeg_->  http://gt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-security/Release
<mimecar> la página funciona
<mimecar> usa otro mirror
<Dzeg_->  http://gt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-updates/Release
<Dzeg_-> hasta el del libreoffice me dice que no!!!
<Dzeg_-> y el que tengo del o
<Dzeg_-> del JDK del oracle
<Dzeg_-> el de steam
<mimecar> para los que son de ubuntu cambia el mirror
<Dzeg_-> fa la gran son un monton
<mimecar> con los PPA de terceros puede ser cualquier cosa
<Dzeg_-> mimecar: como busco otro mirror y/o lo cambio
<mimecar> abre el centro de software
<mimecar> y en una de las opciones puedes elegir otro mirror
<Dzeg_-> en el origenes de software=
<Dzeg_-> ?
<mimecar> sí
<Dzeg_-> otro server si puedo elegir
<Dzeg_-> en vez de que sea el de guatemala que sea del main
<guerovaquero> govatent: hablas coreano?
<govatent> guerovaquero, no
<guerovaquero> ah, te vi en su canal
<govatent> si. Yo estoy en varios canales
<guerovaquero> yo vivia alla por casi 4 anyos
<govatent> Por que tengo unos amigos en esos lugares
<govatent> ah
 * ese se limpia losa ojos
<MicroMega> Hola como andan compañeros mios, tengo un problema que me tiene trastocado
<MicroMega> no puedo iniciar sesion en las tty digo me pide mi usuario lo pongo y por una fraccion de segundo aparece un msj que no alcanzo a leer y se para de nuevo preguntandome por el usuario
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<MicroMega> 12.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<MicroMega> sip
<mimecar> ¿no te funciona el login gráfico?
<MicroMega> dices cuando entro comunmente cuando inicia el pc?
<MicroMega> o en la consola
<mimecar> sí
<MicroMega> si, si puedo
<MicroMega> entrar
<mimecar> en ese caso si usas una consola también debe entrar
<MicroMega> con una consola puedo trabajar pero con una tty no
<MicroMega> ni siquiera logearme
<mimecar> ¿para que necesitas entar con una consola de texto?
<MicroMega> para copiar los archivos de mi usuario a una particion encriptada
<mimecar> también lo puedes hacer con la consola gráfica
<mimecar> si tienes la partición cifrada y no la has montado es posible que no te deje iniciar sesión
<MicroMega> uhmm voy a ver que pasa .. vale muchas gracias
<MicroMega> Dispositivo o recurso ocupado, bueno no importa en verdad no era que estaba intentando copiar era moverlo, pero copiarlo es lo mismo
<MicroMega> saludos compañero, gracias otra vez
<praka> Hola, tengo un problema con la consola tilda, no abre, alguien me puede ayudar por favor
<praka> hola?
<praka> alguien sabe en que archivo se encuentra la configuración de tilda?
<dylan66> whereis tilda
<ariel__> hola saludos
<ariel__> necesito una ayuda
<ariel__> al tratar de utilizar eclipse
<ariel__> en mi ubuntu abre y al escribir en el editor se cierra
<Viejo> hola buenas
<Viejo> estoy intentando instalar los drivers para una antena ralink rt73
<Viejo> tengo toda la documentacion pero no entiendo algunas cosas del readme
<Viejo> alguien que pueda echarme un cable
<Viejo> ?
<Viejo> ayuda... plz :D
<successus> salud, buenas noches
<ariel__> buenas noches
<ariel__> sabe alguien como colocar java 7 como el principal
<GridCube> !java
<kubot> Para instalar aplicaciones restringidas (Flash, Java, MP3 y demás codecs de audio y video) ver (en inglés): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> pera
<Viejo> hola chicos
<Viejo> estoy intentando instalar una antena wifi, pero no entiendo algunas cosas del readme que viene dentro de los drives
<Viejo> drivers
<GridCube> si ya, ariel__ usa el ppa de webupd8
<Viejo> podeis echarme una mano porfavor'?
<GridCube> http://proyectosbeta.net/2013/04/instalar-oracle-java-jdk-7-en-ubuntu-13-04/
<GridCube> ariel__, ^
#ubuntu-es 2013-09-28
<GridCube> Viejo, para que necesitas drivers?
<Viejo> pues porque si no no me la detecta
<GridCube> ?
<Viejo> y ademas me viene un cd con drivers para ubuntu
<Viejo> linux
<Viejo> bueno
<GridCube> la antena? o la placa de red?
<GridCube> la antena es un palito que se enchufa y ya
<Viejo> si si, la placa de red
<Viejo> xD
<Viejo> este es el readme que viene con el driver
<Viejo> GridCube, http://pastebin.com/teSqYwa9
<GridCube> que modelo es Viejo ?
<GridCube> Viejo, pasa un pastebin de lspci
<GridCube> fua Viejo ese driver no solo lo tens que compilar si no que tenes que escribir el compilador y todo
<Viejo> ya esta escrito
<Viejo> lo que dice ahi... no se si tengo que hacer algo mas
<Viejo> el problema esta al final del todo donde intento hacer el make
<Viejo> me vienen dos carpetas... el tal wpa supplicant y otra que se llama modules... dentro estan todo el codigo del driver
<GridCube> Viejo, igual pasame el pastebin de lspci
<Viejo> ok ok
<Viejo> pero de todas formas me aparece la antena que ya tengo instalada y no la nueva... no me detecta nada
<Viejo> la nueva va por usb
<GridCube> ah tons un lsusb
<Viejo> GridCube, http://pastebin.com/B3TA7Yxa
<Viejo> ok
<GridCube> es este no? Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<Viejo> no no
<Viejo> es una realtek
<Viejo> mira
<Viejo> http://pastebin.com/rbUL2enU
<Viejo> vale.. que es una realtek rt73 jejej
<GridCube> mmm no aparece ahi
<GridCube> no esta siendo detectada
<GridCube> Viejo, http://element2048.wordpress.com/2007/02/28/instalacion-drive-wireless-g-ubs-en-ubuntu/
<Viejo> en el device 002 del ultimo pastebin
<GridCube> http://ubuntuforums.org/tags.php?tag=rt73
<GridCube> Viejo, sale como almacenamiento masivo ahí
<Viejo> GridCube, como sé las headers que tengo?
<GridCube> desconosco
<GridCube> Exio4, che vos sabes?
<Viejo> GridCube, sabes como ver que el kernell que uso?
<GridCube> uname -a
<Viejo> gracias
<ariel__> como colocar java 7 predeterminado
<ariel__> lo que pasa es que cuando trabajo en eclipse se me cierra
<ariel__> sin mas ni mas
<ariel__> utilizando java 8
<GridCube> java 8?
<GridCube> O_o
<GridCube> eso no existe
<ese> alguien a corrido warzone2100 en multiusuarios sin que les diga que la version es incompatible con la de wz2100.net server y sepa como arreglar eso?
<successus> salud
<Zanguetsu> hola
<successus> salud
<raulhugo> holaa
<zl> uu
<raulhugo> Necesito hacer una pregunta alguien de ubuntu activo por aqui??
<mimecar> !alguien raulhugo
<kubot> raulhugo: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<raulhugo> hola
<raulhugo> ok
<raulhugo> gracias
<raulhugo> Alguien usa S4A - Scratch for arduino en una computadora con ubuntu x64 ?? es que tengo el problema que el paquete .deb solo funciona en versiones de x32 no se si alguien encontro alguna solción para ese asunto.
<mimecar> instala las dependencias que necesites de 32 bits
<raulhugo> no me pide dependencias
<raulhugo> se instala supuestamente bien
<raulhugo> pero no inicia
<Zanguetsu> raulhugo, aunque no te pide dependencias debes de tener una base 32 bit que soporte la instalación a esto se le llama dependencias faltantes
<mimecar> has instalado el firmware en el arduino?
<Zanguetsu> raulhugo, checate esta información
<Zanguetsu> http://120linux.com/instalar-programas-32-bits-64-bits/
<Zanguetsu> aquí mas información de guia-ubuntu. http://www.guia-ubuntu.com/index.php?title=Aplicaciones_x86_en_AMD64
<mimecar> raulhugo, has puesto el firmware en arduino sí o no?
<raulhugo> mm
<raulhugo> claro
<raulhugo> obviamente
<raulhugo> :)
<mimecar> nada en este canal es obvio
<raulhugo> ok gracias por la info
<mimecar> lanza la aplicación que te da problemas desde la consola
<mimecar> y pon el texto que salga en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<raulhugo> pruebo y les aviso, es que necesitamos el s4a para 64 bits por que queremos hacer una implementacion de 4000 laptops con xubuntu para docentes en Peru
<raulhugo> les pongo el log mas tarde
<raulhugo> gracias por cierto!
<mimecar> cuando entres al irc, ten el ordenador delante
<mimecar> o no servirá de nada
<successus> hasta otro rato
<attoe> Hola .
<attoe> Tengo un disco duro que externo que al conectarlo me aparece este mensaje Sabria alguien como puedo conseguir acceder a el, Muchas gracias
<attoe> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Input/output error Failed to read first NTFS_BLOCK_SIZE bytes of potential restart page. The file system wasn't safely closed on Windows. Fixing. ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Input/output error Failed to read NTFS $Bitmap: Input/output error NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware...
<attoe> ...fault, or it's a SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows then reboot into Windows twice. The usage of the /f parameter is very important! If the device is a SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first activate it and mount a different device under the /dev/mapper/ directory, (e.g. /dev/mapper/nvidia_eahaabcc1). Please see the 'dmraid' documentation for more details.
<mimecar> !paste attoe
<kubot> attoe: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> ese disco duro tiene errores
<mimecar> reparalo desde windows
<attoe> Perdon por la cantidad de texto, no es posible hacerlo desde ubuntu?
<mimecar> cuando la propia herramienta te dice que lo arregles en Windows, hazle caso
<mimecar> o tienes errores en la partición o el disco tiene sectores dañados
<attoe> Ok pero una vez  conectado el disco duro a un pc con windows, que hago?
<mimecar> reparar los errores en las propiedades de la partición
<mimecar> pasa también un test de superficie (dura bastante)
<attoe> ok, asi lo hare, Muchas gracias
<attoe> El test de superficie es una opcion que se encuentra en propiedades de disco?
<mimecar> sí
<attoe> gracias de nuevo
<Driez> porn
<abailarri> Hola. Estoy tratando de configurar mi virtualbox para poder acceder desde el SO invtado a mi servidor apache anfitrion, pero no lo consigo. Alguna sugerencia¿
<abailarri> no he dicho nada. Lo he solucionado
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
#ubuntu-es 2013-09-29
<l3u5h1d0> Buenas
<l3u5h1d0> mmm
<l3u5h1d0> Hay alguien que que hable ?
<siac215> Hola amigos ¿Que tendra de nuevo Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander?
<Alcarazo> alguien ¿'
<successus> salud
<mantra2> hola
<mantra2> tengo una duda en la instalación de ubuntu
<mantra2> mi ordenador es de 64bits pero es un intel
<mantra2> y cuando le doy a descargar a ubuntu me sale amd
<mimecar> da lo mismo
<mantra2> ya lo intenté instalar una vez y no se instalba
<mantra2> seguro ?
<mimecar> amd64 sirve también para intel de 64
<mantra2> bueno , lo intentaré otra vez , gracias
<mantra2> hasta luego
<mimecar> "no se instala" da poca información
<WyReSP> hola chicos...
<WyReSP> quería saber cómo puedo mover la partición swap al principio del disco duro
<mimecar> para que lo quieres hacer?
<WyReSP> no funciona más rápido?
<WyReSP> o es recomendable crear la swap al principio del disco?
<m4v> WyReSP: para?
<WyReSP> tenía entendido eso ...
<WyReSP> corregidme si no es así ...
<m4v> eh, no se. Probablemente si usas la swap mucho, pero ya usar la swap y no la ram es lento y normalmente se trata de evitarlo. No creo que se note la diferencia entre si la swap está al principio o al final.
<WyReSP> ok...
<WyReSP> es que la tengo al final :(
<m4v> y mover particiones puede terminal mal, yo no lo movería. Capaz para la prox con una instalación nueva lo ponés al principio.
<m4v> yo lo tengo al final también, honestamente ni me preocupa.
<WyReSP> ... jaja
<WyReSP> el caso es que he hecho la instalación del 13.04 hace nada
<WyReSP> y ahora que está "limpio" es el momento de hacer pruebas y cambios
<WyReSP> m4v la historia es que tengo instalado windows y antes de windows no me deja ponerla
<WyReSP> antes de la sda1
<mimecar> ... no
<m4v> si tengo que usar la swap mucho es porque me estoy quedando sin ram y eso sería señal de que tengo algún programa andando mal.
<mimecar> windows siempre en las dis primeras particiones
<mimecar> y las particiones se configuran en la instalación, no cuando el sistema está ya instalado
<m4v> a windows no le gusta si no es la primer partición.
<WyReSP> ya... mimecar no sé si me has leido ... pero no me importa reinstalar :)
<WyReSP> era lo que iba a hacer de hecho ..
<mimecar> pienso que no te va a servir de mucho hacerlo pero es tu tiempo
<WyReSP> ok
<WyReSP> lo dejaré así ...
<mimecar> como mucho podrías poner swap en la 2ª o 3ª partición del disco
<WyReSP> mimecar y crees que será más rápido su uso?
<mimecar> no
<m4v> yo la swap siempre la pondría al final, nose, me gusta más así.
<WyReSP> m4v es una cuestión estructural del disco duro...
<WyReSP> sé que no debería importar mucho ... pero al estar al principio debería de ganar poquito pero un poco de velocidad de acceso
<WyReSP> luego también he leído por ahí gente que dice que como más se optimiza su uso es colocándola a mitad del disco ... etc. ...
<WyReSP> en cualquier caso, al principio no la puedo colocar, está windows
<m4v> en ese caso yo pondría la raíz al principio, con 8gb de ram la swap casi no la uso.
<WyReSP> yo tengo 4 gb de ram xD
<m4v> 4gb es bastante también.
<WyReSP> ya, si no la suelo usar....
<m4v> para uso normal no creo que uses la swap mucho
<WyReSP> pero entonces por otra parte no sé porqué instalarla xD
<WyReSP> el caso es que tengo el PC mucho tiempo encendido... y al cabo de los días
<WyReSP> sí que tira de la swap :D
<m4v> y tener la raiz al principio debe mejorar el booteo capaz, pero honestamente, todo esto viene de gente que hablar suponiendo cosas pero nadie hace un benchmark para saber realmente cuanto tiempo se gana.
<m4v> capaz que ni vale la pena reordenar las particiones.
<WyReSP> está claro que no vale la pena reordenarlas xD
<WyReSP> la cuestión, m4v es que no ahora puedo reinstalar :D
<WyReSP> y no me supone un esfuerzo :D
<WyReSP> no pierdo a penas información
<m4v> WyReSP: la swap es importante tenerla por si te quedás sin ram, capaz que tenés algún programa haciendo macana, con la swap te ahorras que se cuelgue la pc.
<ese> !lengua m4v
<kubot> m4v: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<m4v> jaja, no sabía que en mexico tiene otro significado, quise decir "algún programa haciendo problemas"
<ese> haciendo ** es obseno pues se refiere al organo reproductivo masculino aca en casi latinoamerica, no solo mexico
<m4v> no era necesario la explicación.
<WyReSP> xD
<redlion-> buenas comunidad
<redlion-> alguno de ustedes sabe java
<mimecar> la duda está relacionada con ubuntu?
<redlion-> nop
<mimecar> entonces pregunta en #ubuntu-es-cafe y alguien te contestará
<Exio4> mi consumo de ram rara vez sube de los 4gb
<Exio4> tengo 8gb extras para usarlos en VM y caches y cosas asi
<alv> hi
<alv> cuando instalo nvidia-settings se congela la pantalla
<javier_> hola
<javier_> alguien me puede ayudar?
<mimecar> !alguien javier_
<kubot> javier_: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<javier_> alguien?
<javier_> tengo un problema un con programa
<jonne> no vas a explicar tu problema?
<mimecar> javier_, si no dices el problema no tienes ayuda
<jonne> lo ayudaría
<javier_> tube un inconveniente con mi ubuntu 13.4 y me toco reinstalarlo, ahora necesito instalar netbeans 7.3 y no me deja
<mimecar> ¿qué error te da?
<javier_> cuando intento instalar netbeans medice que ya todas las dependencias estan instaladas
<mimecar> ese mensaje no indica errores
<javier_> pero no se como instalarlo
<javier_> y tampoco esta en las aplicaciones instaladasd
<mimecar> ¿lo estas instalando desde el centro de software?
<kenami> javier_:  apt-get install netbeans  ...
<javier_> no desde la terminal
<kenami> javier_:  sudo apt-get install netbeans  ...
<javier_> yo lo descargue
<javier_> ./netbeans-7.3.1-linux.sh
<kenami> javier_:  que errores e muestra ?
<kenami> tienes captura de la pantalla ?
<javier_> ok
<javier_> la imagen la puedo enviar por aqui?
<kenami> no hay problema si lo haces con apt-get install ... umm
<kenami> por aqui umm, solo tienes que enviar el link
<javier_> yo lo hago asii ./netbeans-7.3.1-linux.sh
<mimecar> kenami, el paquete que está instalando es externo a apt
<javier_> si
<javier_> pero antes lo he intalado sin problemas
<mimecar> javier_, si lo has instalado sin problemas, ejecuta "netbeans"
<javier_> pero antes
<javier_> ahora no aprece instalado
<javier_> pero esta la carpeta
<mimecar> has ejecutado el comando "netbeans" sí o no
<javier_> lo estoy haciendo en estos momentos
<javier_> vamos a ver que pasa
<javier_> pero lo escribo sin la version de netbeanas?
<mimecar> javier_, escribe lo que te he puesto entre comillas
<mimecar> sólo es poner el comando,
<javier_> ok
<javier_> ya se esta instalando
<javier_> vamos a ver si queda bien
<mimecar> no habías dicho que ya lo habías instalado?
<javier_> pero eso fue antes de reinstalar el ubuntu
<javier_> pero como le dije que conservara los documentos..
<javier_> en el home aparecen algunas carpetas de programas que tenia pero no aprecen instalados
<mimecar> no tienen que aparecer como instalados si no los has instalado
<javier_> no hay manera de recuperarlas?
<mimecar> si ponen cosas en las carpetas del sistema no
<javier_> como hago para que vean una imagen que tengo?
<mimecar> subela a imagebin
<javier_> ok
<kenami> javier_: apropos netbeans
<mimecar> para que tienes que subir una imagen?
<javier_> para mostrarte lo que mme salia cuando lo instalaba assi
<javier_> ./netbeans-7.3.1-linux.sh
<kenami> disculpa, es which netbeans
<mimecar> javier_, si lo instalas sin problemas, sólo tienes que ejecutar "netbeans"
<kenami> mimecar: cierto
<javier_> lo que pasa es que cuando lo hago asi no termina de instalar
<mimecar> copia todo el texto que ha salido desde que has ejecutado el comando y ponlo en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste javier_
<kubot> javier_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<javier_> ok
<mimecar> javier_, si se te ha quedado bloqueado en la instalación pon el texto
<javier_> con el comando netbeans se me instalo la ver 7.1
<javier_> pero necesita la 7.3 que descargue
<mimecar> cuantas cosas estas haciendo al mismo tiempo?
<mimecar> es complicado resolver problemas si vas saltando de una a otra
<javier_> lo que pasa es que yo tenia la 7.3
<mimecar> si has formateado no tienes nada
<mimecar> ¿has puesto ya el texto del error en pastebin?
<javier_> dame un segundo
<javier_> esta es la imagen de lo que sale
<javier_> http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/130929081528827517.png
<mimecar> ese "error" te dice que ya está todo instalado
<javier_> si pero no aparace instalado
<mimecar> que no lo veas en los menús no quiere decir que no esté instalado
<kenami> todos los componentes disponibles ya estan instalados ...
<mimecar> has ejecutado el comando "netbeans" ?
<javier_> sii pero con ese se me instalo fue la ver 7.1
<mimecar> has instalado el netbeans con apt sí o no
<javier_> lo hice asi ./netbeans-7.3.1-linux.sh
<kenami> mimecar: en los repos esta la version 7.0.1
<mimecar> javier_, seguro?
<javier_> sii solo esa
<mimecar> sudo apt-get remove netbeans
<mimecar> pon la salida del comando en netbeans
<kenami> which netbeans -> ???
<kenami> javier_:  $which netbeans -> ???
<mimecar> si en los repositorios está la versión que dice kenami
<mimecar> la única opción es que antes hayas instalado tu a mano la versión 7.2
<mimecar> 7.1
<mimecar> porque el instalador mete la 7.3
<javier_> yo antes habia instalado a mano la 7.3
<kenami> mimecar: javier esta usando un script para la 7.3
<javier_> ok
<mimecar> kenami, aunque use un script no puede tener dos versiones diferentes
<mimecar> javier_, has añadido algún repositorio ppa al sistema?
<javier_> sii antes las tenia
<javier_> y funcionaban las 2
<mimecar> alguno relacionado con netbeans?
<kenami> javier_: javier si vas a /usr/bin y das $ ls net* ?
<javier_> ejecuto eso?
<kenami> el which es para saber que netbeans esta instalado y donde
<kenami> segun yo debe estar en /etc/bin
<kenami> xxx /usr/bin
<javier_> que me recomiendan para volver a tener el 7.3?
<mimecar> javier_, hacer caso a los comandos que te pedimos
<javier_> que ejecuto?
<mimecar> y no tardar tanto tiempo entre una pregunta y una respuesta
<kenami> según veo los instalados estan en -> /usr/share/netbeans/7.X.X
<mimecar> <kenami> javier_: javier si vas a /usr/bin y das $ ls net* ?
<kenami> javier_: 1 -> $ which netbeans
<javier_> sale esto
<javier_> net  netbeans  netkit-ftp  net.samba3  net-snmp-config
<javier_> con el ultimmo comando se ejecuta el 7.1
<kenami> javier_: $ neatbeans -> ????
<kenami> javier_: 2. $ netbeans -> ????
<javier_> y me sale en la consola un lista grande
<mimecar> javier_, que repositorios PPA has añadido a tu sistema?
<kenami> javier_: si ejecutas desde consola netbeans -> $ netbeans  ??? que te sale
<javier_> sale una lista grade en la consola
<mimecar> pon el texto en pastebin
<kenami> javier_: solo para confirmar, si tecleas en consola $ which netbeans  -- que te sale ?
<javier_> dame un segndo
<javier_> sale en la consola una lista grande
<kenami> puedes ponerla en pastebin ?
<javier_> ok soy javilemi
<javier_> ya lo puse en pastebin
<mimecar> pon el enlace
<kenami> y la liga ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6172420/
<kenami> si javier
<kenami> pon el enlace
<javier_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6172412/
<mimecar> pon también en pastebin la salida del comando => sudo apt-get update
<javier_> un segundo
<javier_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6172437/
<mimecar> estas usando la 13.04?
<javier_> si
<kenami> javier_: para ver donde ocurrio el error
<mimecar> https://lists.launchpad.net/openjdk/msg09357.html
<kenami> cd /usr/bin
<mimecar> hay un bug reportado parecido
<mimecar> de momento no podrás usar la 7.3
<kenami> sh -x ./netbeans | tee ~/errores.txt
<mimecar> eso o quitas OpenJDK y pones la versión de Oracle
<javier_> mm
<javier_> de todas maneras gracias
<successus__> salud
 * xoan buenas
<successus__> salud, hasta otro rato
<larx> saludos
<larx> amigos de ubuntu
<larx> una consulta
<larx> por que no detecta proyectores epson
<larx> con conector USB en ubuntu
<larx> ya tuve problemas en varias ponencias
<ariel__> que referencia de proyector y que kernels usas
<larx> saludos
<ariel__> saludos]
<l3u5h1d0> Hola
<larx> bueno uso el ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<l3u5h1d0> Como estan weyyyyyyyy
<l3u5h1d0> Cual es mejor irssi o weechat ?
<ariel__> wechat
<ariel__> weechat
<l3u5h1d0> Por que ?
<larx> kernel 3.2
<ariel__> depende
<ariel__> para que lo usas
<larx> es un proyector marca epson
<larx> me pueden ayudar
<larx> como bajo el driver
<larx> y como lo instalo
<larx> o bueno como hago para que puede detectar el proyector con conector USB
<ariel__> haber dame la ref e el proyector
<ariel__> y asi te aayudo
<larx> en windows usa el driver USB Display installer 1.50
<ariel__> observa bien el proyector y mara la ref del proyector
<larx> el modelo es EPSON POWERLITE S12
<larx> segun el manual es este http://global.latin.epson.com/Catalogo/Epson-PowerLite-S12+/Especificaciones-Tecnicas
<ariel__> http://global.latin.epson.com/Suporte/Selector/Proyector/Proyector
<larx> pero alli no hay drivers para Ubuntu Linux
<larx> solo MacOS X y  windows 8
<larx> ariel no hay ningun driver
<l3u5h1d0> mmm
<l3u5h1d0> Te jodistes xD
<ariel__> upssssss
<ariel__> graves
<larx> que y por que no existe drivers para ubuntu en proyectores
<larx> con conector USB
<larx> ?¿
<l3u5h1d0> Dime el codigo referencia de tu EPSON viejo
<larx> V11H430121
<l3u5h1d0> Oooh es una de esas para ver en pantalla grande
<larx> lei algo por internet y ninguna comunidades de ubuntu,open suse y debian y nadies
<larx> habla de proyectores USB
<ariel__> te dare una solucion poco ortodoxa
<ariel__> wine
<ariel__> e instalas el controlador de windows
<ese> si linux no lo detecta, wine menos desde que wine solo mira lo que ve linux
<ariel__> pues
<ariel__> eso me psaba a mi antes
<Exio4> wine no sirve para drivers
<Exio4> ni siquiera con ndiswrapper podrias hacerlo
<ariel__> y lo hice y me funciono
<larx> Los fabricantes son tan malos con linux que no liberan drivers de proyectores USB
<ariel__> alguien utiliza emacs24
<larx> por que ya casi nadie usa VGA
<ese> osea es usb pero proyector con entrada usb?
<Exio4> usan hdmi ahora
<Exio4> que es la posta
<larx> HDMI soporta Linux
<larx> no se cuales son sus experiencias
<ese> porque un proyector nomas proyecta, metele la salida vga de tu pc al entrada vga del proyecto y va
<ese> mi pregunta para que quieres conectar el usb? para manejarlo de tu ubuntu? o que con que fin, para que, con que objetivo
<larx> siempre trabajo con un ubuntu y bueno como no detecta el proyector USB en la institucion que trabajo
<larx> por eso estuve buscando alguna solucion
<larx> bueno no se si tuvieron ustedes esos problemas o siempre usan VGA aun ?
<ese> quieres transmitir sonido y video desde el proyector hacia la pc?
<ese> larx,  !
<l3u5h1d0> Pero los Los projectores nesesitan driver ?
<l3u5h1d0> No es solo conectarlo y ya ?
<ese> eso es lo que dice, pero como no entiendo un proyector que te mande el video y sonido al pc, que no es al reves?
<l3u5h1d0> El sonido lo da la PC
<larx> claro ese es al reves
<l3u5h1d0> El epson solo da video
<l3u5h1d0> :S
<ese> con que fin lo utilizas? capturas la imagen del proyector?
<larx> pero este proyector  solo tiene el conector USB
<larx> no tiene VGA
<larx> bueno se ha malogrado
<larx> ahora
<larx> ese conector
<ese> larx, Entrada Video	 RCA x 1, S-Video x 1, Componente (D-sub 15-pin) x 1
<larx> y con lo de la obsolencia
<larx> en la organizacion que trabajo dicen que VGA ya murio y todo sera USB
<ese> y con s-video?
<larx> bueno se los consulto por seguro algunas vez ustedes expusiron
<l3u5h1d0> Que es lo que desea el ?
<l3u5h1d0> Que de video ?
<larx> solo que salga el video
<larx> sipo nada mas
<ese> larx,  ahi dice que si tiene http://global.latin.epson.com/Catalogo/Epson-PowerLite-S12+/Especificaciones-Tecnicas
<ese> trae hasta el 19 pin vga
<ese> Entrada Ordenador	 1 x D-sub 15 pins (RGB), 1 x USB 2.0 tipo B
<larx> si esta malogrado ese clasico conector VGA
<ese> lo bueno del proyector ese es que es fuerte 2800 lumenes
<ese> lo malo que el foco dura 30 dias
<larx> si bueno es da la empresa
<larx> solo que no quiero ya reiniciar a windows  y usar ubuntu
<ese> y esos focos son carisimos, t recomiendo que antes que ya no los puedan comprar ordenat unos mil de esos de reserva ya que tener un proyector con foco fundido y no poder encontrarlo porque ya no lo hacen es para darte topes
<larx> lei por alli que hacen drivers de USB proyectores para linux
<larx> en phoronix creo
<ese> y como se llama la escuela
<larx> es un centro de capacitacion en latinomerica
<ese> si me imagine
<larx> bueno yo no soy informatico de carrera soy tecnico de administracion de empresas
<larx> pero bueno trabajo como profesor de informatica
<larx> pero me documento
<larx> solo la gente de soporte de hardware de la institucion solo algo molestos con sus cosas siempre buscan la obsolencia rapida ahora ya imponen que no se usen conectores VGA
<larx> jjaa pero bueno asi son especiales
#ubuntu-es 2014-09-22
<aukun> alguien me puede decir que ventajas puedo a llegar a tener el hecho de utilizar tcsh en vez del shell convencional
<aukun> ?
<juanr> como puedo solucionar en qwit ,error trying oath ,,,he probado en varias distros y siempre lo mismo ahora con kubuntu igual...gracias
<chuzas> hi
<chuzas> everyone
<Lopulus> Hola. Existe la posibilidad de usar un servidor con Linux  para "filtrar" virus y demases y las distintas terminales con windows?
<JustCurious> hola buenas
<JustCurious> tengo un problema, a ver si me podéis ayudar
<JustCurious> he instaldo el programa Sigil en Ubuntu 12.04  para editar epubs
<JustCurious> lo instalè con una ppa
<JustCurious> lo q pasa es que los ficheros con extensión .epub
<JustCurious> no puedo asociarles el "Abrir con" Sigil
<GridCube> podes asociar cualquier extencion a cualquier programa siempre
<GridCube> tendras que ir al "ver mas aplicaciones" o el equivalente en tu escritorio cuando intentes asociarlo
<JustCurious> el problema es ahí GridCube
<GridCube> ?
<JustCurious> que dicha aplicación no aparece en "ver mas aplicaciones"
<GridCube> buscala manualmente entonces
<JustCurious> hmm
<GridCube> al final de la lista, abajo tiene que haber una caja donde pones un path hacia una aplicación
<JustCurious> voy a ver
<JustCurious> pues no
<GridCube> manda una screenshot
<GridCube> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<JustCurious> http://imagebin.org/320342
<JustCurious> al final de la lista no hay nada
<JustCurious> y perdona, está en catalán
<JustCurious> pero más o menos se entiende no?
<GridCube> seh
<GridCube> supongo que es el boton que esta desabilitado, el que dice afegeix
<JustCurious> añade
<JustCurious> hmm
<JustCurious> bueno gracias igulamente
<GridCube> JustCurious,
<GridCube> abri el dash y busca MIME editor
<JustCurious> no tengo Dash
<GridCube> que ubuntu estas usando?
<JustCurious> 12.04
<JustCurious> pero con la interfaz de classic genome
<JustCurious> *gnome
<GridCube> mmm en configuración no tenes el MIME Type Editor?
<JustCurious> no sabria encontrarlo
<JustCurious> que path tiene
<GridCube> dice algi asi como "MIME Type Editor" o "Editor de tipos MIME"
<GridCube> o su equivalente en catalan he de suponer
<JustCurious> sí se me activa el boton
<GridCube> !mime
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'mime'.
<GridCube> bah kubot no sabes nada
<JustCurious> el botón sí se activa, cuando hago clic en cuaquiler app
<GridCube> oh, i podes buscar la aplicación que queres ahi?
<GridCube> te abre un buscador de archivos?
<JustCurious> no
<GridCube> mmm
<JustCurious> o sea sí
<JustCurious> me salen muchas aplicaciones
<GridCube> pero no sabes el path a la que vos queres?
<JustCurious> pero no está el sisil
<GridCube> abri una terminal y pone: whereis sigil
<JustCurious> /usr/local/bin/sigil
<JustCurious> pero q no puedo añadir un path
<JustCurious> :(
<GridCube> podes usar lo que abriste recien para ir hasta esa locacion?
<JustCurious> no
<JustCurious> e ahi el problema
<GridCube> chale
<JustCurious> ?
<GridCube> pues desde el editor de tipos mime deberias poder hacerlo
<JustCurious> sabes el path de mime?
<GridCube> no me acuerdo
<GridCube> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/9075
<JustCurious> update mime?
<JustCurious> lo acabo de probar
<JustCurious> en terminal
<JustCurious> debo decir que Sigil lo tengo que abrir desde terminal
<JustCurious> digamos q no lo instalé con el centro de software de Ubuntu
<JustCurious> sino con una ppa
<JustCurious> y claro, ahora tengo unos cuantos ficheros .epub en mi Escritorio
<JustCurious> y tengo que abrir primero el Sigil, y desde ahí (desde el Sigil) buscar cada fichero .epub que quiero
<JustCurious> es decir, no puedo hacer doble clic en los ficheros .epub
<JustCurious> no sé si me explico
<JustCurious> http://imagebin.org/320347
<GridCube> JustCurious, si te entiendo
<GridCube> y no se porque no podes elegir que usar para abrir
<JustCurious> ok, igual es un bug
<JustCurious> gracias GridCube
<JustCurious> y no te lo pierdas, si arrastro un .epub cualquiera a un "shortcut" de la aplicacion Sigil, se me abre!
<JustCurious> es de locos
<JustCurious> esto de los ppa
<DELLtra> nas o/
<juanr> hola! alguien que sepa arreglar en qwit ,cliente twitter,lerror trying oauth?
<MarioMey> Hola, gente.
<MarioMey> Siempre tengo la misma duda... y nunca recuerdo cómo se hace, ni lo anoto.
<MarioMey> En una carpeta quiero encontrar un archivo de texto que tenga tal texto dentro.
<MarioMey> ¿Cómo lo hago?
<MarioMey> Por ejemplo, dentro de la carpeta de phplist, quiero encontrar el archivo que diga "Gracias por confirmar su suscripción a nuestras listas.", para modificarlo.
<wicope> MarioMey: el comando grep y si instalas otro programa llamado ack-grep pues también entre otras formas ... Porque leñes no apuntas lo que vas aprendiendo, así cuando te hace falta lo tienes más a la mano
<MarioMey> wicope: Sí, tengo mi archivo para anotar estas cosas... pero éste no lo anoté.
<MarioMey> ¿Cómo uso grep?
<BoF> alguno usa ubuntu en mac?
<GridCube> !alguien | BoF
<kubot> BoF: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<juanr> hola !! instale qwit en kubuntu 14.04 y me salta ,lo siguiente...error traying oauth..y lo mismo en otras distros,he buscado por todos lados,y no encuntro solucion...alguien la tiene?gracias desd3 ya.
<roger_35> hola
<roger_35> alguien sabe que programa tengo que bajar para ver presentaciones en ppt?
<DELLtra> roger_35,  libre office
<roger_35> gracias DELLtra
<DELLtra> de nada
<Venehacker> hola
<Venehacker> me ayudan
<srBlack> Tengo lubuntu. He instaldo otro entorno de escritorio, el de gnome-shell. Para así poder cambiar según mis apetitos. Pero el caso, es que cuando quiero dejar un momento el pc, quiero bloquear mi pantalla. Y no veo donde voy a apagar, la opción de "Lock Screen", o sea, pantalla de bloqueo. Y no encontré nada por internet sobre dónde están las carpetas de configuración para poder arreglar ese problema. Alguien me puede orientar?, gracias.
<DELLtra> kurama10,  o/ compa
<Freedomx21> Alguien esta por aca?
<Wryness> si
<Freedomx21> Que tal wryness
<DELLtra> kurama10,
#ubuntu-es 2014-09-23
<gust> bnas :)
<gust> el /boot ext2 o ext4
<administrador> hola, alguien sabe pq ubuntu no me reconece algunos pendrives
<Tiffon> nas
<Marverick> canaima hablas en canale
<Marverick> no haces esto en pvt
<canaima> que
<Marverick> canal*
<Marverick> por favor me perdone si me sale fuera y conseguir en cada momento que es porque tengo que reiniciar mi equipo
<AutoKriminal> muy buenas
<AutoKriminal>  alguien puede decirme como puedo restaurar la configuracion predeterminada del juego supertuxkart?
<AutoKriminal> desinstale el juego ,
<AutoKriminal> con --purge remove
<AutoKriminal>  limpie con blitch + ubuntu tweak y al reinstalarlo sigue =
<AutoKriminal> igual*
<AutoKriminal> lo que quiero exactamente es poder reconfigurar las opciones de controles para el mando de xbox 360...
<AutoKriminal> toque el girar a la derecha e izquierda y no se como volver a ponerlo bien
<AutoKriminal> estoy en un monologo ? xD
<AutoKriminal> una simple ayuda please
<AutoKriminal> holaaaaaaaaaaaa?
<fzeta> sorry AutoKriminal, yo no lo uso
<AutoKriminal> fzeta... gracias al menos por contestar
<fzeta> AutoKriminal: la mayoría de la peña que tu ves aquí no están delante del ordenador así que paciencia colega.
<AutoKriminal> creo que es fallo del juego... al entrar en opciones--> controles solo deja asignar con el boton de confirmacion...pero ningun otro boton hace efecto
<AutoKriminal> ahhh ok ... gracias... yo con la olla de que estaban todos enganchaos al chat jajaja
<AutoKriminal>  sorry
<fzeta> AutoKriminal: porqué no tratas en volverlo a instalar
<fzeta> desinstala e install de nuevo
<AutoKriminal> ya lo hice ... pero las configuraciones que habia hecho anteriormente al volver a instalar seguian ahi
<AutoKriminal> desinstale con --purge remove , limpie sistema con ubuntu tweak + bleachbit
<AutoKriminal>  reinstale posteriormente y la config seguia igual
<AutoKriminal>  la idea es desinstalar de nuevo  e ir a la carpeta donde se instale y eliminar cualquier rastro del juego
<AutoKriminal> y ya despues instalar de nuevo
<AutoKriminal>  es el primer juego que instalo... sabes donde se instalan los juegos ?
<AutoKriminal> donde puedo encontrarlo ?
<AutoKriminal> probare lo comentado... dar con la carpeta donde se instalan los juegos sera sencillo, viva google
<AutoKriminal>  un cordial saludo fzeta
<Xiguanda> Hi
#ubuntu-es 2014-09-24
<dsamza> saluos a todos
<dsamza> hola a
<dsamza> todos
<best> hola
<best> alguien me puede ayudar con netbeans en ubuntu
<best> ??
<aukun> me aparece un problema con las actualizaciones --> La actualización necesita un total de 81,6 M de espacio libre en el disco «/boot». Libere al menos 14,4 M adicionales de espacio de disco en «/boot». Pero en equipo tengo 11Gb libres que debo hacer para solucionarlo?
<aukun> me aparece un problema con las actualizaciones --> La actualización necesita un total de 81,6 M de espacio libre en el disco «/boot». Libere al menos 14,4 M adicionales de espacio de disco en «/boot». Pero en equipo tengo 11Gb libres que debo hacer para solucionarlo?
<aukun> me aparece un problema con las actualizaciones --> La actualización necesita un total de 81,6 M de espacio libre en el disco «/boot». Libere al menos 14,4 M adicionales de espacio de disco en «/boot». Pero en equipo tengo 11Gb libres que debo hacer para solucionarlo?
<tonigl> buenas
<tonigl> hay alguien ahi?
<DELLtra> nas o/
<tonigl> Hola a todos
<tonigl> Querria saber si alguien ha tenido problemas al actualizar a la ultima versión de ubuntu
<tonigl> Porque yo si que estoy teniendo..
<GridCube> !detalles | tonigl
<kubot> tonigl: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<aukun> me aparece un problema con las actualizaciones --> La actualización necesita un total de 81,6 M de espacio libre en el disco «/boot». Libere al menos 14,4 M adicionales de espacio de disco en «/boot». Pero en equipo tengo 11Gb libres que debo hacer para solucionarlo?
<GridCube> aukun, abri una terminal y tipea: df -h
<aukun> ok
<aukun> que hago luego?
<GridCube> tenes una particion de /boot?
<aukun> /dev/sda1    al 72%
<aukun> disponibles 65 megas
<GridCube> ves
<GridCube> tenes que desaserte de algunos kernels viejos
<aukun> pensaba que se hacia automaticamente
<GridCube> si no sabes hacerlo manualmente intala "ubuntu tweak" y usa la opcion de limpiar
<aukun> me podrias indicar como hacerlo manualmente para asi aprender?
<GridCube> yo no se, si necesitara hacerlo lo buscaria en internet, pero como ubuntu tweak funciona nunca tuve la necesidad
<aukun> ok
<aukun> cual instalo unity tweak tool o tweak tool?
<aukun> GridCube
<GridCube> no unity, solo ubuntu-tweak
<GridCube> buscalo asi en USC
<aukun> ok
<tonigl> Ups perdi la conexión reenviad sibhabeis hablado
<tonigl> Bueno, prosigo
<tonigl> Por cierto estaba actualizando  a ubuntu 14.04
<tonigl> Supongo que esto se puede arreglar con algunos comandos en la terminal recovery mode..
<tonigl> Recovery console*
<tonigl> Gridcube alguna sugerencia??
<GridCube> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<tonigl> Solo es un comando??
<GridCube> son dos, escritos en una sola linea usando && lo que significa que ejecuta uno cuando termina el otro
<tonigl> Ah gracias ahora lo intento
<GridCube> podes usarlospor separado manualmente y da igual
<tonigl> Me dice:
<aukun> GridCube acabo de descargar ubuntu-tweak .....dev y me da error
<tonigl> Unity no va a instalarse: no se pudieron corregir los problemas, usted ha retenido paquetes rotos
<tonigl> :/
<aukun> al querer instalar ubuntu-tweak me da error
<tonigl> Los paquetes siguientes tienen dependencias incumplidas: ubuntu-desktop
<tonigl> He probado los comandos por separado y me deja hacer el primero, es en el segundo en el que me da el error
<tonigl> Voy a probar a reiniciarlo
<tonigl> Nada.. Sigue igual
<tonigl> Alguna otra sugerencia gridcube?
<Abr1l> si se instala ubuntu  permitiendo que ella particione automaticamente , en qué proporción divide el dd?
<GridCube> Abr1l, creo que es un 30% pero no lo tomes como cierto
<tonigl> Pierdo la cobertura se avecina tormenta.. No puedo exigiros nada pero si alguien me oudiera ayudar se lo agradeceria mucho
<tonigl> Si me habeis respondido reenviad porfavor
<aukun> ahora me da error al abrir centro de software de ubuntu
<GridCube> tonigl, ni idea lo siento
<tonigl> Gracias de todos modos
<tonigl> :)
<aukun> me ha aparecido una señal de prohibido el paso en el margen derecho donde esta el reloj del escritorio unity
<tonigl> Alguien mas sabe como podria restaurar ubuntu despues de una actualizacion fallida??
<aukun> Me ha dado un error broken count
<Abr1l> controld eversiones?
<Abr1l> tonigl cṕual es tu problema?
<Abr1l> cómo pueden, unos "expertos" instalar un ubuntu sin crear las partciones manualmente?????
<tonigl> (tonigl) Actualice a la ultima version pero durante la instalacion surgio un error, la actualizacion se cancelo y a partir de entonces las ventanas dejaban un rastro que no me hacua mucha gracia
<tonigl> (tonigl) Y el icono de ubuntu de arriba a la izquierda(el lanzador creo que es)
<aukun> me indica en la actualizacion que ponga sudo apt-get clean pero me sigue con el mismo problema
<PunkiD> Abr1l: :S
<Abr1l> PunkiD, :OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Abr1l> PunkiD, :***********
<aukun> alguien sabe de algun programa para liberar espacio en /boot de ubuntu 14.04, que sea un programa que se encuentre en el centro de software de ubuntu
<aukun> ?
<aukun> necesito liberar /boot para poder hacer las actualizaciones de ubuntu
<kurama10> aukun:
<kurama10> libera o desinstala los kernels que ya no uses
<aukun> ya pero como se hace, quieres decir desde la terminal?
<kurama10> sipp
<kurama10> se llama depuracion de kernel
<kurama10> asi buscalo en google
<aukun> lo que pasa es que he visto a gente que ha puesto los comandos que aparecian por google y no han podido volver a iniciar el ordenador correctamente
<aukun> gente que les ponian los comandos y luego se han quejado de que han tenido que volver a instalar todo
<aukun> me podriais decir alguna pagina que los comandos sean los correctos?
<ricard> buenas :)
<GridCube> !hola | ricard
<kubot> ricard: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<joelmx> Hola! Hay algun usuario de Guatemala por aqui?
 * user-cat Hol -a
<Xiguanda> hola¡¡
#ubuntu-es 2014-09-25
<tonigl> Hola
<tonigl> Hoy he intentado actualizar ubuntu a la ultima version
<tonigl> Pero me dio error y no se actualizo
<tongl> Buenas
<tongl> Alguien me puede responder para comprobar que tengo conexion??
<tonigl> Hola
<tonigl> He tenido problemas al actualizar ubuntu
<tonigl> Alguien me podría ayudar?
<nmid00> necesito una mano de alquien que administre lxc por virt-manager
<Himan> alguien por aqui?
<Xago> hola buenos dias a todos
<Xago> quien usa o ha usado DIFF para hacer comparación de archivos, en donde puedas obtener un resultado y las diferencias mostrarlas en un archivo como resultado del análisis?
<Lopulus> Hola! alguien anda dando vueltas? No puedo actualizar mi sistema
<PunkiD> Xago: diff archivo_A archivo_B > resultadoo_analisis.txt
<Xago> PunkiD, pero me entrega solo los valores con diferencias?
<PunkiD> y que es lo que quieres que te muestre?
<Xago> eso mismo...solo las diferencias entre ambos archivos
<PunkiD> Xago: sip muestra las diferencias para eso es el diff
<Xago> vale...probaré...es que había instalado una versión gráfica...pero esta no me da un resultado sintetizado
<Xago> PunkiD, si, era con la opción -c en secciones, pero la standard también está excelente.
<Xago> gracias....me olvidaré de las versiones gráficas :(
 * user-cat hol -a
<Williams> hola a todfos
<Williams> todos*
<Williams> necesito ayuda
<Williams> alguien esta presente por aqui
<Williams> ¿¿
<ElVillano> williams
<ElVillano> que hay de nuevo
<mchero> alguien que sepa como actualizar el flash del chromium o que version le corresponderia
<juanr> quien me puede,ayudar con qwit en kubuntu 14.04,he buscado por todos lados ,,y sigue tirando ,,error while trying oauth....gracias..
<mchero> alguien que sepa como actualizar el flash del chromium o que version le corresponderia>:o
<MrTulias> mchero, primer resultado en google https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/108086?hl=es
<Guest8945> Hola, ¿alguien sabe cómo se soluciona esto?:
<Guest8945> $ sudo apt-get update
<Guest8945> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo '/var/lib/apt/lists/lock' - open (2 No existe el fichero ó directorio)
<Guest8945> E: No se pudo bloquear el directorio de listas
<GridCube> algun otro servicio esta bloqueando apt
<GridCube> probablemente el update que hace automaticamente
<GridCube> podes intentar reinciar la pc
<GridCube> si apt sigue bloqueado googlea como desbloquear manualmente apt
<Guest8945> Ok, lo intentaré. Muchas gracias <GridCube>
<juanr_> alguien de aqui utiliza qwit ,cliente de twitter?
<GridCube> nop
<juanr_>  hola ! quien usaa qwit ,en kubuntu,
<juanr2014> quien usa qwit como cliente de twitter?
<TrueNhero> como cambio de wicd a network manager?
<mimecar> TrueNhero, ¿qué escritorio usas?
<TrueNhero> xfce
<mimecar> es el gestor de redes que usa por defecto XFCE?
<juanr2014> instala network manager y luego elimina wicd,asi lo hice yo y ninggun problema,,..
<mimecar> o lo has puesto a mano
<juanr2014> reinicias y configuras de nuevo la red,,,
<TrueNhero> mimecar: lo hice desde synaptic
<TrueNhero> mimecar: no es por defecto
<mimecar> en ese caso reinstala el paquete xubuntu-desktop
<juanr2014> alguien usa qwit , como cliente para twitter
<mimecar> juanr2014, estás usando un cliente de Twitter del 2010?
<juanr2014> no , por que no puedo hacerlo funcionar.... me da siempre error trying oauth...
<mimecar> https://code.google.com/p/qwit/downloads/list
<mimecar> el último lanzamiento fue en agosto del 2010
<mimecar> lo raro es que funcionara
<juanr2014> si ,pero encontre actualizaciones ,en la red , y nada---
<mimecar> dónde has encontrado actualizaciones?
<juanr2014> no te podria decir con axactitud por que hace dias que busco por todos lados,,,peero lo instale,todo bien hasta que llega el momento de conectarse....
<mimecar> ...
<juanr2014> y aparece el error que antes mencione.
<mimecar> si en la página oficial la última versión tiene tanto tiempo
<mimecar> es un programa muerto
<juanr2014> de acuerdo pero hay par de tipos que lo actualizaron  een el 2013 y de ahi los ddescargue
<mimecar> pon el enlace a esa página
<mimecar> te has descargado una modificación de qwit, no el programa original
<juanr2014> perdon es como decis vos,,,es cierto como decis
<Xiguanda> wenas noches
<Daniel21> hola , como estan ? recien instale el ubuntu 14 , pero me anda muy lento , mi pc no es muy buena.
<Daniel21> si me anda bien cuando cierro session y entro con el entorno Metacity
<Daniel21> y no con el compiz
<Daniel21> hay alguna forma de hacer que por defecto al encender la pc inicie en el entorno metacity ??
#ubuntu-es 2014-09-26
<Daniel21> buenos dias
 * user-cat hol -a
<Eremo> hola
<Eremo> Porfavor alguien,  que me ayude a instalar el telclado español en ubuntu server 14? no lo consigo , ni con loadkeys es, ni keyboard-configuration, ni reinstalando console-data... ni editando manualmente /etc/default/keyboard...
<Eremo> si alguien sabe sobre ésto porfavor agradezco la ayuda.
<Eremo> es el mapa del teclado, la ñ , las tildes á ´ , y en fin, el orden de las teclas, no he consieguido configurarlas correctamente
<olequesi> hola a todos, alguien puede echarme una mano con gparted?
<olequesi> tengo 150 gb libres que quiero asignar a / y a home
<olequesi> podria poner un pantallazo para que lo vierais y me dieseis vuestra opinion?
<olequesi> vamos compas, una ayudita pliss
<MrTulias> Yo suelo poner 20 o 30 gigas para / y el resto para /home (y 4 gigas de sawp)
<MrTulias> swap*
<olequesi> el tema es el siguiente, instale ubuntu sobre unas particiones pequeñas, ahora le he quitado 150 gb a guindous y quiero redimensionar las particiones de ubuntu
<MrTulias> Entonces, lo primero, hacerse una copia de respaldo porsiaca
<olequesi> con gparted he creado dos particiones, una de 100 gb y otra de 50 gb, pero ahora no se dar esas particiones a / y a home
<MrTulias> Creo que deberías redimensionar cada partición
<MrTulias> O instalar en esas particiones, pero sería una instalación nueva, claro
<olequesi> lo malo es que esas particiones estan fuera de de dev/sda2, que es donde tengo instalado ubuntu
<olequesi> por decirlo de alguna forma, las particiones estan donde esta guindous y no donde esta ubuntu, y no se como moverlas
<MrTulias> ¿Lo tienes instalado en una sola partición?
<olequesi> no, tengo /, home y una swap
<olequesi> como puedo poner una imagen para que veas lo que te digo?
<MrTulias> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<olequesi> ok, gracias ahora os lo pongo
<MrTulias> Teniendo espacio libre, selecciona la partición que quieres y en 'partición' -> 'redimensionar'
<MrTulias> Primero respaldo
<olequesi> http://imagebin.org/320648
<olequesi> lo que quiero es mover dev/sda3 y sda4 a dev/sda2, una vez alli, ya podria redimensionar / y home
<rockyiii> holas
<rockyiii> alguien sabe si el instalador de ubuntu 14.04 tiene algún tipo de restricción para pc viejas
<MrTulias> Elimina las particiones y redimensiona sda2. Tendrás que hacerlo desde una sesión live, no puedes manejar particiones de un disco en uso. Respalda (pesao, sí, pero hazlo)
<rockyiii> si detecta que el cpu es un pentium 2
<olequesi> vamos a intentarlo
<Eremo> Porfavor alguien,  que me ayude a instalar el telclado español en ubuntu server 14? no lo consigo , ni con loadkeys es, ni keyboard-configuration, ni reinstalando console-data... ni editando manualmente /etc/default/keyboard...
<GridCube> !locale
<kubot> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<GridCube> Eremo, ^
<Eremo> thanks ill check
<Eremo> gracias lo comprobare
<Eremo> GridCube when i delete my locale , i must reconfigure them. Im prompted to a menu to select my language and there is 3 possible options
<Eremo> es_ES UTF8
<Eremo> es_ES
<Eremo> es_ES@EURO
<Eremo> im from spain, europe
<Eremo> i like utf8 encoding , and it works fine for my language... should i pickup that one?
<Eremo> but also... i am from EUROPE ...
<Eremo> ostia que estoy en el canal español... perdon a todos
<Eremo> sospecho que gridcube lo ha entendido así que esperare la respuesta si la hubiera en lugar de volver a spamear con lo mismo.
<Eremo> GridCube definitivamente la solución está ahí. He elegido es EURO , pero la ñ sale como una A extraña. Todo lo demas funciona bien, voy a probar el utf8 y si funciona aviso.
<Eremo> kk todo hecho, ya funciona. Gracias
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> perfecto Eremo
<Eremo> lo mismo digo! =)
<Eremo> 1/1 a la primera. es el tercer canal de ubuntu en el que pregunto... GridCube ftw
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> Eremo, P: a veces los factos de kubot estan en ingles, asi es la vida
<Eremo> y hay que dar gracias a que no han borrado ese tema en ubuntu, esta marcado para ser borrado... estoy por postear
<Eremo> ein?!?! factos de kubot ?
<Eremo> eso que es? XD
<Eremo> ya lo tengo
<Eremo> es esa movida de !locale
<Eremo> jeje
<Eremo> mientras estén! gracias again... con rima y todo
<wicope> hola Eremo una preguntilla, cómo borras tu locale, qué fichero es?, gracias, saludos
<Eremo> instalas localepurge
<Eremo> asi : $ sudo apt-get install localepurge
<Eremo> sin dollar
<Eremo> de esa manera ya entras a la configuración de los nuevos datos de locale
<Eremo> es un poco raro porque yo elegi es_es
<Eremo> y si digo locale
<Eremo> pone en_US
<Eremo> pero despues puse: loadkeys es
<Eremo> y todo bien
<wicope> si, si entiendo, perfecto, gracias :)
<Eremo> creo que en_US es el sistema operativo
<Eremo> a lo mejor no es borrar el archivo locale en si
<Eremo> limpiar los no utilizados...
<wicope> este es mi locale, http://pastebin.com/dgMfmqkw pero tengo otra maquina que le pasa lo que a ti, en el terminal al probar kernel y eso pues lo tenía en español y ahora lo tengo en ingles
<Eremo> yo sigo teniendo el SO en ingles
<wicope> bueno te entendí voy a hacer lo mismo que tu a ver
<Eremo> wicope de todas formas
<Eremo> este es el mejor resultado posible
<Eremo> cuando pulso ñ
<Eremo> tengo que pulsar algo para que aparezca
<Eremo> como las combinaciones de teclas :D
<Eremo> al menos el mejor que consegui yo
<Eremo> no se si me explico bien, no tengo que hacer ninguna combinacion, pulso ñ y despues con pulsar espacio me vale, ya aparece
<wicope> Eremo: entiendo, voy a probar en breve porque ya reconfigure console-setup y quiero probar si funciona, .. si no funciona que es lo más seguro pruebo quitar el locale español y volverlo a poner
<wicope> ya veo si tengo problemas con la ñ después ,, etc
<agus> hola
<Eremo> suerte!
<Eremo> si tienes un mejor resultado que el mío avísame
<Artemis3> Eremo, se supone que siempre se usa UTF8 estos dias~
<Eremo> sí es lo mas completo
<Eremo> pues no lo he probado aun.. igual debería
<Artemis3> y localepurge es mas el daño que el beneficio
<Eremo> pero no parece un problema de encoding, sino de mapeado de teclado
<Eremo> pues probe de todo, y nada, nada hacía la ñ funcionar
<Eremo> me metía en un prompt de (arg.1  )
<Artemis3> dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration ?
<Eremo> si
<Eremo> loadkeys es
<Eremo> configure console-data
<Artemis3> que teclado es?
<Eremo> reinstalar console-data
<Eremo> uno español, estandar
<Eremo> woxter xD
<Artemis3> eso no encesita nada de eso :3
<Artemis3> incluso iniciar el live cd y seleccionar español ya lo pone
<Eremo> es ubuntu server 14 ... está en ingles
<Eremo> es que
<Artemis3> tenias que ponerlo español en grub
<Eremo> el vmware
<Eremo> es muy listo
<Eremo> y te instala el SO el solito -.-
<Artemis3> f5 o algo asi
<Artemis3> una de las f
<Artemis3> te pone español en el grub
<Artemis3> bueno durante la instalacion tambien se puede
<Artemis3> pones español y ya
<Eremo> mmm entonces si hago reboot y pulso f5 rapido antes de que se empiece a cargar ubuntu, podre cambiar el lenguaje del so?
<Artemis3> no no
<Artemis3> presiona shift
<Artemis3> para que salga el menu
<Artemis3> aunque deberia salir solo creo
<Artemis3> ah pero tu hablas de uno ya instalado
<Eremo> es una maquina virtual en vmware
<Artemis3> entonces no
<Artemis3> yo decia es antes de instalar
<Eremo> nisiquiera pude estar presente en la instalacion del sistema operativo, por eso esta en ingles :P
<Artemis3> umm
<Artemis3> porque no?
<Artemis3> vmware...
<Artemis3> creo que eso hay que configurarlo tambien
<Artemis3> porque en qemu definitivamente hay que ponerle teclado español en la configuracion
<Artemis3> o ignora ciertas teclas
<Eremo> espera me equivoco
<Eremo> si que salio el menu
<Artemis3> sin importar lo que tenga el os instalado
<Eremo> y seleccione install sin pensarlo mucho
<Artemis3> aja
<Artemis3> en lugar de eso, una de las f abajo dice lo del idioma
<Eremo> xDD
<Artemis3> no me acuerdo f2 f3 algo de eso
<Eremo> no hay manera de cambiar eso?
<Eremo> podria reinstalar el SO en realidad..
<Artemis3> pero mira la config de vmware
<Artemis3> que ahi puede estar el problema
<Artemis3> luego el teclado se soluciona solamente con dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<Artemis3> español o español teclas muertas y ya
<Artemis3> lo demas no hace falta
<Artemis3> si tocaste consola tendrias que regresarlo a utf8
<Artemis3> a menos que no sirva el framebuffer
<Artemis3> pero asumire que sirve
<Eremo> mmm
<Artemis3> mejor que todos usen urf8
<Artemis3> utf8
<Eremo> en la config del vmware?
<Eremo> y como podria estar ahi el problema?
<Artemis3> si busca ahi el teclado
<Eremo> hay una opcion
<Eremo> enhace virtual keyboard
<Eremo> y está desactivada y no me deja activarla, porque fue la opcion escogida al crear la maquina virtual
<Artemis3> no tengo mucha experiencia con vmware
<Eremo> no creo que sea eso
<Artemis3> pero en qemu afecta
<Eremo> que quieres decir? en que afecta el problema de mi teclado?
<Artemis3> en qemu hay una parte que se pone teclado ingles, español, etc.
<Artemis3> si esta en ingles, de nada sirve ponerlo en español en el sistema instalado hay teclas que no ve
<Eremo> aaahhh
<Artemis3> tal vez no sea el caso de vmware
<Eremo> no , no hay ninguna opcion asi
<Artemis3> bueno
<Artemis3> yo que tu reinstalo y ya, es maquina virtual
<Eremo> pues si lo estaba pensando
<Eremo> no eh ehcho gran cosa
<Artemis3> haz otra maquina virtual a ver
<Eremo> instalar mysql y un par de cosas mas
<Artemis3> instala ahi y mira si sirve
<Artemis3> antes de instalar otras cosas
<Eremo> eso haré
<Eremo> seguro que se tarda menos
<Eremo> que guay la herramienta de deteccion de teclado, lo de pulsar las teclas que te va diciendo para detectar que tipo de teclado estas usando
<Eremo> en la instalacion del so
<Artemis3> no vale la pena, es español y ya
<Artemis3> o español teclas muertas me gusta mas
<Artemis3> hay uno que altgr vocal hace acentos y el otro no, pero acento vocal sirve o era al contrario?
<Eremo> dices en mi so ingles?
<Artemis3> es lo mismo
<Artemis3> lo del teclado es independiente
<Artemis3> locale no afecta nada el teclado
<Eremo> ya está artemis, reinstalado y con la ñ funcionando como debe, y el resto de caracteres
<amdblack> hola
<amdblack> buenas trades
<amdblack> ai alguien por aqui
<fzeta> nas amdblack
<amdblack> ok
<amdblack> buenas
<amdblack> tengo instalado el ultimo kubuntu y va bien pero instalo el open oficce y no me sale hace falta borra el libre oficce
<amdblack> e instalado hasta paquete por paquete y nada
<ivedci89> hola alguien sabe cómo limitar la velocidad cpu desde el inicio del sistema?, pues tengo un note con 3gh de capacidad pero asi caliento como loco, y en determinados casos, si me olvido de tocar al indicator-cpufreq entonces se termina apagando el PC
<ivedci89> he intentado seguir algunos tutos de internet, pero son viejos y hay coasas que han cambiado ahora en 14.04
<Artemis3> hmm
<Artemis3> con el governor seguramente
<Artemis3> ah thermald podria servir para hacer eso automaticamente ivedci89
<Artemis3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement/ThermalIssues
<ramrebol> supongo que ya han tomado el tema, pero que debemos temer los usuarios normales de Shellshock? (el detalle en el bash)
<ramrebol> no soy informatico, pero uso solo linux, y por eso es mi inquietud.
<ramrebol> no he encontrado info al respecto. Todos se remiten a decir que es posible que alguien se meta en nuestros pc y ejecuten operaciones, pero ¿es tan asi?
<Eremo> ramrebol he leido que en ubuntu para solucionarlo solo era necesario actualizar...
<Eremo> y que quieres decir con usuario normal de shellshock?
<ivedci89> Artemis3: estas aun?
<ivedci89> qué es governor
<ivedci89> la verdad es que muy pocas veces me ha ocurrido, pero cuando pasa, se apaga en peor momento
<Artemis3> prueba instalando thermald a ver
<ivedci89> ok..instalandose
<ivedci89> instalado..
<ivedci89> y ahora?
<Artemis3> bueno reinicia y mira si mejora, de lo contrario podrias intentar con las herramientas de cpupower y especificar un modo (ej powersave) o una velocidad fija
<Artemis3> pero thermald se supone que automaticamente vigila de que la temperatura no suba mucho
<Artemis3> tiene una configuracion que tal vez haga falta modificar
<ivedci89> cpupower... hmm... eso es un programa de configuracion? pues he visto "cpupower" en los directorios de cpufreq
<Artemis3> eso era el enlace que puse
<Artemis3> cpupower si no sirve el thermald, prueba primero thermald
<Eremo> artemis eres canario?
<Artemis3> no
<Eremo> ah okis
<ivedci89> normalmente los canarios no saben escribir Eremo LOL
<Artemis3> ^^'
<Eremo> un poco de respeto
<Eremo> que peores cosas se podrían decir de las ciudades de la península xD
<ivedci89> bueno Artemis3 gracias ... reiniciare y pondré a comprimir algo grande y numeroso de archivos eso siempre me apaga el pc por alta temp...
<Eremo> de las grandes al menos
<ivedci89> xD Eremo
<ivedci89> :)
<Eremo> :P
<Artemis3> ivedci89, que cpu es?
<ivedci89> amd
<ivedci89> hoy me equivoqué... ojala fuera de hasta 3.0GHz,   pero es de  0.8,1.1,1.5,2.1 y 2.3 GHz
<Artemis3> bueh no importa
<Artemis3> mira si no sirve thermald primero
<Eremo> calliou
<ivedci89> Aspire 5542    con...    AMD Turion(tm) II Dual-Core Mobile M520
<Eremo> alguien sabe cuando sale la nueva temporada de Calliou?
<Artemis3> amd recalentando, es muy tipico :(
<Eremo> sii se ganaron l renombre de calentorros
<Eremo> tanto como el de baratos :P
<ivedci89> a 0.8GHz el pc suele lentizarse un poco pero la bateria tira como 50 minutos más
<Artemis3> para probar puedes usar systester que es muy eficiente en poner el cpu al máximo
<Artemis3> (calculando pi)
<Artemis3> http://systester.sourceforge.net/
<ivedci89> vale pero reiniciando en 4,3,..2
<Artemis3> bueno a lo mejor todo funciona con thermald
#ubuntu-es 2014-09-27
<JoseLuisC> Hola que tal?.  De casualidad alguien sabe como montar discos antiguos que se conectan por cable paralelo?.  Ya lo reconoce pero mount no funciona. Dice. "mount:  /dev/lp0 is not a block device"  Gracias.
<Alanbitsch> Hola, Tengo Problemas con JRE 7, abro una aplicacion, pero queda en negro, como puedo solucionarlo?
<Alanbitsch> Hola, Tengo Problemas con JRE 7, abro una aplicacion, pero queda en negro, como puedo solucionarlo?
<Alanbitsch> rww : the problem is that i think it is corrupt
<Alanbitsch> Hola, Tengo Problemas con JRE 7, abro una aplicacion, pero queda en negro, como puedo solucionarlo?
<Alanbitsch> Hola, Tengo Problemas con JRE 7, abro una aplicacion, pero queda en negro, como puedo solucionarlo?
<Alanbitsch> Hola, Tengo Problemas con JRE 7, abro una aplicacion, pero queda en negro, como puedo solucionarlo?
<oswaldo> hola
<mario__> hola buenas tardes a todos
<elhoir> hola a tod@s
<elhoir> me gustaria aprender a preparar paquetes.deb para aplicaciones de Ubuntu
<elhoir> podriais indicarme algun manual que sea sencillito?
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<m3n3chm0> hi
<Wulframn> Howdy
<kalokalolok> Shellshock o Virus Bash ???
<franko> Hola
<franko> saludos desde cancun
<franko> tengo una duda
<franko> ya uso ubuntu :D
<franko> pero quiero intentar algo que desconosco
<yamaci> lanza tu pregunta deja de tantos rodeos... asi las mujeres se espantan
<franko> jaja
<franko> mira
<franko> compre una HP con windows 8
<franko> le instale sin problemas manualmente el ubuntu
<franko> pero quisiera saber si al elegir la opcion "instalar junto con windos 8" se lleve de corbata mi particion recovery donde tengo el windows
<yamaci> NO, simplemente no deberia suceder.
<yamaci> practica en maquinas virtuales: virtualbox
<franko> ok ok
<franko> suena perfecto
<franko> muchas gracias yamaci
<franko> :D
<xuar> hola todos
<xuar> a alguien le ha pasado que luego de instalar aplicaciones no se actualice el menu de app de xubuntu 14 ?
<mimecar> ¿qué aplicación has instalado?
<xuar> gparted, geany, qt-designer, ninja-ide entre otras tantas,  he intentado habilitar los menues (desarrollo por ejemplo) desde el editor de menu pero no guarda el cambio
<mimecar> si lo has instalado desde los repositorios debería salir
<mimecar> tienes el sistema actualizado?
<xuar> completamente
<mimecar> ¿estás usando repositorios PPA?
<xuar> no, solo los oficiales que vienen habilitados con la distribución, mimecar
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> mucho sentido no tiene
<mimecar> ¿ya has probado a reiniciar la sesión verdad?
<xuar> de ahi mi desconcierto
<xuar> si, debe tener un record en reinicios
<mimecar> xD
<xuar> no conozco como ubuntu gestiona los menues, pero estoy viendo que no tiene el paquete "menu" instalado
<xuar> pero si tiene "menulibre"
<mimecar> los escritorios tienen que seguir unas normas para mostrar las aplicaciones
<mimecar> XFCE las cumple seguro
<xuar> mimecar:  esta versión de xfce es completamente revelde
<xuar> XD
<xuar> tambien tiene instalado gnome-menus...
<mimecar> xfce utiliza cosas de gnome
<mimecar> con que tengas una aplicación que use gnome se instalan varias dependencias
<xuar> bien.. ahi sigo instalando y ahora veo que lo que no hace es crear/habilitar las categorias que no estan habilitadas por defecto, pero si la aplicación corresponde a una categoría ya existente si la muestra
#ubuntu-es 2014-09-28
<agus> hola
<agus> hola
<fzeta> hi agus
<agus> alfin alguien contesta jeje que haces todo bien
<fzeta> todo vientos!
<agus> jaja me alegro bien por ti jiji
<agus> contesten
<agus> :3
<fzeta> agus: ¿En que se te puede ayudar?
<agus> solo busco ablar por????????
<fzeta> agus: esté es una canal de soporte. Para charlar #ubuntu-es-cafe
<agus> pero nadie habla che que zorroz
<agus> hola
<oswaldo> hola
<amporabipo> Hola
<successus> salud
 * user-cat hol -a
<benja> hola
<Andresdollar> some body help me
<Andresdollar> si ya se novato detectado :( alguien me ayuda sobre el entorno lxde ?
<Andresdollar> ZzZZ
<Andresdollar> hola alguien ?
<Andresdollar> ayuda :8
<Andresdollar> :(
<JoseLuisC> Andresdollar,
<JoseLuisC> Que te pasa
<Andresdollar> si es que segui este tutorial
<Andresdollar> http://tweakies.blogspot.com/2014/04/lxde-compiz.html
<Andresdollar> y pues ahora no inicia mi sesion de administrador se queda colgado
<Andresdollar> y ahora estoy desde el sesion de invitado :(
<JoseLuisC> desde invitado abres la consola y te loggeas como administrador  son   "sudo su" o "sudo usuario"  siendo usuario tu cuenta de admin
<JoseLuisC> y deshaces tus pasos
<JoseLuisC> borras lo que instalaste
<JoseLuisC> Andresdollar,
<JoseLuisC> y re editas el archivo /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf
<ivedci89> o se le termino la bateria o es un mal educado...
<JoseLuisC> Jajaja..
<JoseLuisC> Ojala vuelva con una buena historia
#ubuntu-es 2015-09-21
<luch0z> hola
<Tiffon> nas
<Guest28770> hola, no se solucionar este error
<Guest28770> Could not find a package configuration file provided by "KF5IconThemes"
<Xago> hola amigos...cuál de los logs del sistema me permite ver qué ocurre que en varias oportunidades se me ha congelado la máquina y he tenido que hacer reboot
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola, alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar las librerias de C en Ubuntu, estoy programando en C con code bloks
<Guest35887> hello
<Guest35887> ok
<usuario_> buenas
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-09-22
<Mypiru> nas o/
<Mypiru> alguien tiene experiencia con bind
<Luch0z> HOLA
<Luch0z> Necesito ayuda con mYSQL
<Luch0z> alguien podria echarme una mano por favor, si serian tan amables ! =D
<ferreir> buenas noches
<ferreir> soy nuevo
<ferreir> estoy recien instalando el sistema operativo mi principal razon es la gravacion del grupo de adoracion de mi iglesia
<ferreir> diganme puedo conseguir aqui las herramientas adecuadas a nivel de software sin la necesidad de algun hadware adicional
<juniorperez> muy buenos dias
<net> hola a todos
<juniorperez> hola amigo
<juniorperez> te pregunto... y si sabes, me respondes por favor cual programa es el equivalente a ARES en ubuntu?
<net> creo   que el emule
<net> que en linux se llama AMULE
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
 * m3n3chm0 hi
<m3n3chm0> alquien con wicd ¿? tengo que poner en /etc/resolv.conf una la linea nameserver 192.168.0.1
<m3n3chm0> cada vez que me logueo.... sino no funciona internet :S
<m3n3chm0> alguna idea ?
<mimecar> el servidor no te dará bien los datos por DHCP
<Mypiru> buenas o/
<Mypiru> consulta
<Mypiru> para crear un subdominio en bind es necesario crear una zona en el named.conf.local
<georgina12> jajaja
<georgina12> hola
<georgina12> coihue
#ubuntu-es 2015-09-23
<Mypiru> nas o/
<Mypiru> no logro resolver un dominio nivel 3
<MaehaB> :D
<MaehaB> Hola
<Azufre> saludos
<Azufre> por qué en la web oficial de ubuntu no encuentro a xubuntu, lubuntu, etc?
<Azufre> solo veo la versión con unity disponbile para descargar :/
<Azufre> disponible*
<rengo1> hola
<exelsius> hola
<georgina12> 46rrd7eeew2
<mdgmiguel> hola buen dia
<mdgmiguel> como mando correos
<mdgmiguel>  para opinar y ser parte de los proyectos en mi pais se esta viviendo
<mdgmiguel> muchas injusticias y somos un grupo de conocidos que
<mdgmiguel> queremos ayuda
<mdgmiguel> hermanos del poder
<mdgmiguel>  queremos ayuda
<mdgmiguel> ubuntu
<Seymour> no hay un p*to manual que no esté lleno de errores que hable sobre como configurar un servidor pxe en ubuntu???
<Seymour> joder que estrés, por que la gente hace tutoriales si ni siquiera funcionan¿?
<Seymour> lleno de errores de teclado cada 2x3 en sus comandos etc bf
#ubuntu-es 2015-09-24
<azamrod> holaa
<F29> hi
<F29> como estamos cabros
<jotauver> buenas
<jotauver> alguien con gnome 3.18 instalado ya?
<lana> alguien sabe como convertir un video swf
<Diapositiva> saludos
<Diapositiva> quiero crear DVD que sirva para arrancar un ubuntu pero cuando uso el creador de discos de arranque me dice que el dvd no tiene la capacidad suficiente, y me pone que solo tiene 2kb de capacidad ...
<Diapositiva> el DVD es RW y lo acabo de comprar
<Diapositiva> alguien sabe qué hago mal?
<Diapositiva> hola
<Diapositiva> es posible que un ordenador portatil pueda arrancar ubuntu desde CD pero no desde DVD aunque tenga lector DVD? :/
<Diapositiva> es que he creado un DVD de arranque con linux pero no funciona en el portatil de mi abuelo.. sin embargo en mi portatil si funciona...
<Diapositiva> el portatil es antiguo...
<Diapositiva> he probado todas las opciones de arranque y ninguna hace que arranque dessde DVD...
<Diapositiva> me gustaría poder instalarle linux en breve porque en menos de 2 horas tengo que irme..
<successus> salud!!!! o/
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<mtellez> Hola a todos, instalé la versión 14.04.3 en una laptop y todo funciona correctamente, excepto por que cuando me conecto a una red inalambrica no me asigna los DNS, ya probé con diferentes redes y no me pone nada en /etc/resolv.conf y no puedo navegar, si manualmente pongo los dns si puedo
<mtellez> también verifiqué la configuración de los dns y está en automática. ¿Como puedo solucionar esto?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-09-25
<albert> he seleccionado en el instalador de ubuntu minimal que me instale el xubuntu desktop y el lubuntu desktop
<albert> habra algun problema con eso? es recomendable?
<albert> vosotros que creeis que es preferible para un portatil de 1 GB de RAM. Lubuntu o Xubuntu?
<albert> y que a la vez sea lo mas facil para un novato (estoy instanadolo en el portatil de mi abuelo)
<nigrobyte> Lubuntu
<Web10> alooooo
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
#ubuntu-es 2015-09-26
<Guest1711> wenas
<Guest1711> hay alguien_
<Tiffon> nas
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<successus> salud o/
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<successus> salud o/
<_M4CH1574_> n
<manuel__> hola a todos
<manuel__> tengo un problema tratando de instalar nuevos temas en Xubuntu
<manuel__> en el manual dice que basta con arrastrar el tar.gz en el gestor de temas
<manuel__> pero no funciona
<manuel__> también lo intenté con copiar el tema a la carpeta de temas /usr/share/themes
<manuel__> pero no funciona, aún creando la carpeta en el directorio home/.Themes
<Yukiteru> manuel__: los temas puedes instalarlo usando el arrastre si y solo si son temas para gtk y xfwm con la estructura correcta
<Yukiteru> y en /usr/share/tehemes los temeas deben tenr su propia carpeta, el archivo index necesaria y los permisos correctamente seteados
#ubuntu-es 2015-09-27
<manuel__> sí, ya lo intenté pero siguen sin aparecer
<manuel__> creo que lo he resuelto, muchas gracias por su ayuda
<successus> salud o/
<marcv> Hola, una pregunta probablement muy tonta: En el nombre de un paquete, por ejemplo "apache2-bin=2.4.7-1ubuntu4.5", qué significa la parte ubuntu4.5 ?
#ubuntu-es 2016-09-26
<z-80> bueno días
<Sinaloco> buenas noches, alguin que me pueda ayudar con xubuntu y compiz?
<Sinaloco> necesito saber como cambiar los marcos de las ventanas de compiz por los originales del tema greybird
<Sinaloco> Buenas noches, alguien que me ayude con xubuntu y compiz? no se como cambiar los marcos de las ventanas de compiz por los predeterminados de greybird.
<Chlyford> server jupiter.irc-hispano.org
<Chlyford> server /jupiter.irc-hispano.org
<ElPiru> buenas
<ElPiru> una duda
<ElPiru> existe manera de hacer que cups convierta el tipo de papel de todos los documentos a carta antes de enviarlos a la impresora?
<ElPiru> es que tengo una de esas canon ir viejitas que el unico problema que tienen es con los tamaños de papel
<ElPiru> y a los usuarios les vale madres y mandan del tamaño que les da la gana
<Busindre> Buenas
 * Acacio hola
<Busindre> Buenas
<pcarlino> alguien sabe como cambiar los mysql modes? actualice a ubuntu 16.04 y mysql cambio los parametros por defecto y ahora no me funcionan la mitad de las cosas
<Busindre> eso lo puedes cambiar en principio en el fichero de configuración, pcarlino
<Busindre> o directamente en mysql si no puedes reiniciarlo
<Busindre> sql-mode="XXXXX"
<Busindre> eso en my.cnf y su posterior reinicio de mysql
<Busindre> o en runtime así:
<Busindre> SET GLOBAL sql_mode = 'modes';
<Busindre> SET SESSION sql_mode = 'modes';
<pcarlino> Busindre tengo entendido que debo editar /etc/mysql/my.conf pero no entiendo muy bien como hacerlo ando flojo de ingles y todavia no han traducido el manual
<Busindre> sí, el fichero de configuración, no sé en ubuntu en donde estará
<Busindre> pero vamos, para no estar muy puesto en el tema, sabes que la causa de tus problemas es el cambio ese realizado sobre mysql
<Busindre> has mirado bien el fichero de logs de mysql y tienes identificado la causa de que no te funcionen la mitad de las cosas
<Busindre> ??
<pcarlino> Busindre si alli lo encontre  ahora pruebo y te comento. Supongo que si deshago lo que hice en el archivo luego de ultima arrancará como ahora.
<Busindre> haz un backup del archivo, sí
<pcarlino> Busindre :( no me salio no entiendo bien como ponerlo
<Busindre> sabes a qué modo quieres cambiar?
<Busindre> y en qué modo estás ahora?
<pcarlino> Tendria que sacar los modos no zero in date y no zero date
<pcarlino> Busindre si esta segun dice el manual The default SQL mode in MySQL 5.7 includes these modes: ONLY_FULL_GROUP_BY, STRICT_TRANS_TABLES, NO_ZERO_IN_DATE, NO_ZERO_DATE, ERROR_FOR_DIVISION_BY_ZERO, NO_AUTO_CREATE_USER, and NO_ENGINE_SUBSTITUTION.
<Busindre> entra en mysql
<Busindre> como root
<Busindre> SELECT @@GLOBAL.sql_mode;
<Busindre> SELECT @@SESSION.sql_mode;
<Busindre> y miras en qué modo estás
<pcarlino> Si tal como dice el manual
<pcarlino> ambos iguales
<Busindre> bien
<Busindre> pues si ya sabes cual tienes corriendo
<Busindre> y cual querrías tener
<Busindre> editas el fichero ese
<Busindre> sql-mode="XXXXX"
<Busindre> siendo XXXX el modo que encesitas
<Busindre> guardas y reinicias el servicio
<Busindre> service mysqld restart
<Busindre> o mysql o lo que sea que use ubuntu
<pcarlino> ok pruebo
 * Acacio pasen linda noite , mañana mas
<pcarlino> Busindre me quedo asi http://hastebin.com/ilukabiqel.coffeescript
<pcarlino> Busindre y al reiniciar el servicio me tira: Job for mysql.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status mysql.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<Busindre> journalctl -xe mira qué te dice
<Busindre> y prueba con sql-mode=""
<pcarlino> Busindre  mysqld: [6612] Found option without preceding group in config file /etc/mysql/my.cnf at line 19!
<Busindre> ves,..
<Busindre> pues ya sabes por qué te peta eso
<pcarlino> pero no se que group ni donde ponerlo
<Busindre> qué linea tienes ahí?
<Busindre> si es la linea esa que piusiste tú
<Busindre> a ver, ese fichero de configuración de mysql
<Busindre> deja mucho que desear
<Busindre> ese fichero no es el original, no?
<Busindre> el que viene con mysql me refiero
<Busindre> o sí, en fin, da igual
<Busindre> borra esa linea
<Busindre> mira dentro de /etc/mysql/conf.d/ y de /etc/mysql/mysql.conf.d/
<Busindre> en alguno de esos dos directorios encontrarás el ficheor que debes editar
<Busindre> ahí metes esa linea o la editar
<Busindre> editas
<Busindre> si ya existe
<Busindre> y reinicias, pero quita esa linea del archivo my.cnf, que no está donde debe
<Busindre> (manía con cambiar las cosas de sitio siempre XD)
<pcarlino> Busindre será que hay que poner el @@GLOBAL antes?
<Busindre> no, ahora el fichero de configuración, donde debes poner esa opción, no es my.cnf
<Busindre> en el pasado sí
<Busindre> ahora no
<Busindre> por eso te salta el error
<Busindre> no es el lugar correcto, el fichero que debes editar debe estar en alguno de esos dos directorios
<pcarlino> Busindre si le saco esa linea vuelve a arrabncar correctamente. Como se lo paso aunque sea temporal
<Busindre> con SET
<Busindre> te lo puse antes
<Busindre> si, ya sé que si la quitas de ahí arranca
<Busindre> lógico
<Busindre> (21:28:25) Busi: SET GLOBAL sql_mode = 'modes';
<Busindre> (21:28:25) Busi: SET SESSION sql_mode = 'modes';
<Busindre> pero bueno, quédate con lo que te he dicho, que el fichero de configuración debes agregar esa opción, está en alguno de esos dos directorios
<Busindre> marcho, suerte con eso pcarlino
<sirix> buenas noches
<ghytr> bye
#ubuntu-es 2016-09-27
<uruk> alguien sabe si blowfish es actualmente la mejor herramienta de encriptacion de un solo sentido?
<n-iCe> Hola, hola, por qué usan Ubuntu y no Debian?
<Surendil> por que ubuntu es mas "friendly user"?
<Surendil> aunque soy usuario debian
<n-iCe> Pero qué no tiene de friendly user debian en estos dís?
<Surendil> sinceramente, no se
<Surendil> tengo debian jessie 8, con xfce y anda increible
<n-iCe> Yo con gnome3
<Surendil> mucho mejor que cualquier ubuntu, mint y todos sus derivados
<Surendil> nunca me gusto mucho gnome, a los sumo kde
<n-iCe> yo odio kde
<n-iCe> haha
<n-iCe> Me cansé de usar archlinux con i3
<n-iCe> Siempre había algo que configurar
<Surendil> hace años que puse xfce y la verdad, no lo cambio por nada
<n-iCe> Ya quería algo que funcionara, me instalé debian, lo único fue el firmware privativo de mi wifi, pero después de eso, todo funcionó a la primera.
<Surendil> sin duda, lo que le tires, anda
<Acacio> nconvenientes , ultimamente son mas ventajas que inconvenientes
 * Acacio pasen linda noche , hasta outro ratito , Sean felices :-)
<Surendil> me niego
<Busindre> buenas
<Surendil> Busindre, buenas
<Busindre> todo en orden hoy?
<Surendil> como siempre, en pleno silencio por aca
<Busindre> en los tiempos del irc hispano los canales de chat eran otra cosa
<Surendil> true..true..
<Busindre> bueno, el canal #sexo sigue igual
<Busindre> que lo probé ayer para ver si me funcionaba una cosa
<Busindre> y me asaltaron tres por privado
<Surendil> y funciona la cosa?
<Busindre> y eso que mi nick era prueba123, no te creas,..
<Busindre> antes te daban el número, ahora el facebook
<Busindre> sí, sí, el canal sexo sigue prácticamente igual, millones de personas dentro, todas diciendo subnormalidades en el general y abriendo privados a todo el que entra a ver si pillan algo.
<Surendil> O_o
<mimecar> pasad a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Busindre> a ver,..
<Surendil> hhhmm..
<Surendil> no veo la diferencia
<Surendil> creo que voy a terminar en #sexo =p
<mimecar> la diferencia que este canal es para soporte de ubuntu-es
<mimecar> aparte de que quedan registradas todas las conversaiones
<Surendil> y el otro es offtopic?
<mimecar> sí
<Busindre> no está bien visto usar este canal para charlar entonces?
<mimecar> si la conversación no tiene relación con Ubuntu, no
<Surendil> segun las normas del canal, no, no esta bien
<Surendil> peeeeeero, no veo a nadie le importe sinceramente
<Busindre> Bueno, pues nada entonces
<Busindre> qué ubuntu me usáis ?
<mimecar> 16.04 con Gnome
<Surendil> debian
<Busindre> y qué tal va?
<mimecar> bastante bien con ese escritorio
<Surendil> mimecar, tenes desktop o notebook?
<Busindre> a los debianitas se les respeta? yo banearía a Surendil de inemediato por ese comentario
<mimecar> portátil
<Busindre> ni en ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> Busindre, no se banea a nadie que respete la temática del canal
<Surendil> mimecar, tenes problemas cuando la maquina entra en standby o cerras la tapa?
<Busindre> era broma
<mimecar> si una conversión no es de Ubuntu se pasa a cafe y no hay problemas
<Busindre> Surendil además es la única persona en años que me saluda al entrar a un canal XD
<Busindre> Surendil: testing?
<Surendil> Busindre, jajaja, es un pequeño milagro el saludo al entrar
<Busindre> pero ves, está muy bien, estamos dinamizando el canal
<Busindre> aunque se haya empezado con una invitación para cambiar de canal
<Busindre> mimecar: Yo ando algo perdido con el tema de los escritorios actualmente, en Ubuntu, de manera oficial, los que tiran de gtk es gnome y algún otro?
<mimecar> XFCE usa GTK, LXDE me parece que también lo usa
<Busindre> además cambian demasiado rápido de nombre
<Busindre> el unity ese que mostraba la barra a un lado y que era un poco ortopédico de usar (de primeras) sería gnome?
<mimecar> hay diferencias entre Unity y Gnome-shell
<Busindre> ves,..
<Busindre> ya me lían la cabeza
<mimecar> Unity sólo lo tienes en Ubuntu, Gnome-Shell está en varias distribuciones
<Busindre> pero unity entonces viene solo en gnome en ubuntu, de manera estandar, no?
<mimecar> por defecto sí
<Busindre> entiendo, es la alternativa de ubuntu a gnome-shell, algo así?
<mimecar> más o menos
<Busindre> ok y gnome-shell ya lo llevan entonces todos
<mimecar> sí
<Busindre> estoy mayor,..
<Busindre> perfecto, pues aclarado entonces, gracias
<Surendil> que terminal prefieren por defecto?
<Busindre> yo uso terminator
<Busindre> oye, no te veo en en el offtopic Surendil
<Surendil> no, sali
<Busindre> tienes miedo de que te suelte algún rollo raro no linuxero,..
<Surendil> y...digamos que me interesa solo el tema linux por ahora
<Busindre> claro claro, yo tampoco quiero ir muy deprisa
<Busindre> :P
<Busindre> no me contestaste antes, usas testing ?
<Surendil> a que te referis con testing?
<Busindre> debian testing
<Surendil> nop, jessie 8 es stable
<Busindre> por eso preguntaba, pensaba que la inmensa mayoría de debianitas usaban testing
<Busindre> por eso de tener paquetes más actuales
<Surendil> si retoco el sources.list podria tenerlas, pero no es recomendable
<Surendil> que caida, como decia, se puede tocar el sources.list, pero no es recomendable
#ubuntu-es 2016-09-28
<guest1234> hola a todos
<sirix> buenas noches
 * z-80 Buenos días.
<Surendil> buenas gente
<Busindre> hi
<Surendil> Busindre, todo bien?
<Busindre> sí, acabo de llegar a casa
<Busindre> a ver si frikeo alguna movidilla
<Busindre> tú qué tal
<Surendil> bien bien, trabajando todavia, largo el dia!
<Busindre> el que es trabajador, es trabajador,.. no le des más vueltas
<Busindre> tampoco te debe quedar mucho ya
<Surendil> y....aca son las 13:47, hasta las 20hs hay que trabajar
 * Acacio hola
<Busindre> Buenas Acacio
<Acacio> buenas sean Busindre
<Busindre> Surendil: entonces normal,  paciencia XD
<Surendil> y si, no tengo muchas opciones
 * Acacio pasen linda noche hasta mañana
<Busindre>  Alguno recomienda una herramienta para ver videos del youtube en la raspberry?
<Surendil> vlc?
<Surendil> hhhmm.. que sistema?
<Busindre> raspbian
<Busindre> se trata de que la jefa lo pueda usar
<Busindre> estaba probando minitube
<Busindre> pero por lo visto tengo que poner un token y no se qué mierdas más
<Busindre> si no encuentro ninguna alternativa me lo miraré a ver si va bien
<Busindre> con le navegador va de culo
<Surendil> hhhmm...no conozco el sistema sinceramente
<Busindre> y ponerle un script de terminal pues no es lo más práctico para ella
<Busindre> bueno, da igual
<Busindre> si las aplicaciones son casi las mismas
<Busindre> si vale en uno correrá aquí también
<Busindre> el tema es que no use el navegador
<Busindre> el vlc permite buscar vídeos o tienes que trastear con las urls?
<Surendil> mira, yo para mirar videos de youtube en debian
<Surendil> uso smtube
<Surendil> es un buscador de videos y me abre automaticamente el vlc
<Busindre> bien bien
<Surendil> o podes configurar para que use mplayer
<Busindre> ese tipo de consejos quería yo leer XD
<Busindre> ya si me usa mplayer,.. fantastic
<Busindre> que es lo que he usado yo toda la vida
<Busindre> y le tengo un cariño especial
<Surendil> es bastante sencillo de instalar, buscalo
<Busindre> en los repos no está, empezamos bien
<Surendil> a ver
<Gibarian> Todas las distros basadas en Ubuntu pueden hacer el upgrade via LiveCD?
<Surendil> ah, es un debian para raspberry
<Busindre> síp
<Busindre> es wheezy pero el 100% seguramente no estará
<Surendil> ahi te paso
<Surendil> http://paste.debian.net/843473/
<Busindre> gracias, probemos..
<Busindre> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete smtube
<Busindre> no parece estar en el repo
<Surendil> hiciste el apt-get update?
<Busindre> claro
<Surendil> asi lo instale yo
<Surendil> tal cual te lo pase
<Busindre> y yo te creo
<Busindre> no pasa nada, que se use para ver pelis de disco duro y punto XD
<Busindre> gracias por la ayuda y la recomendación
<Busindre> de todas maneras si no era para ARM no creo ni que me dejara instalarlo
<Busindre> tamañana, gracias de nuevo :)
<raleigh> hola que tal
#ubuntu-es 2016-09-29
<raleigh> alguien me puede ayudar por favor
<raleigh> quiero que me escribas el dialogo al inicio de este video porfa: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7LMQnYnxmw
<raleigh> estoy aprendiendo espanol y no puedo entenderlo
<raleigh> en el autobus el nino dice "puesto cuperar?" o que?
<sirix> raleigh: en que minuto?
<sirix> raleigh: parece que dice "pueden cooperar" es una forma de pedir dinero
<sirix> cooperar=ayudar=contribuir, mas omenos lo mismo
<raleigh> ah ok muchas gracias
<sirix> de nada (_)?
<raleigh> sirix, de donde eres?
<leo-ren> alguien ha editado lanzadores del viejo gnome?
<Surendil> buenas gente
<leo-ren> °_°
<leo-ren> hay vidaaaaa!!!
<leo-ren> °¿°
<Surendil> hola leo-ren
<leo-ren> ^¿^
<leo-ren> hola
<linuxeropr> hola
<mimecar> hola linuxeropr
<linuxeropr> tengo una gran duda
<linuxeropr> si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradecere
<GridCube> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<linuxeropr> a ok.soy fanatico de lenovo se que ahi piblemas con linux pero quisiera saber si el nuevo miix de ellos tiene problemas tambien por que no esta claro la info
<linuxeropr> miix 310
<mimecar> busca en google el modelo + ubuntu support
<mimecar> verás si el hardware está bien soportado con drivers o te dará problemas
<linuxeropr> no esta en la lista
<linuxeropr> ya lo ise
<mimecar> en ese caso es mala idea comprarlo
<linuxeropr> ok
 * Acacio hola
<uruk> hola gente tengo un laptop HP compaq mini cq10-100 alguien sabe si puedo instalarme ubuntu o es posible que tenga problemas?
<Busindre> Buenas
 * Acacio pasen linda noche , hasta mañana :-)
#ubuntu-es 2016-09-30
<songoku> Buenas noches amigos soy mas o menos nuevo en este mundo de linux
<marddudas> (marddudas) Saludos! Algun guru q me pueda ayudar con badblocks? Al ejecutarlo solo muestra los sectores danados o tambien los relocaliza? Despues de haberlo ejecutado el smart me sigue dando el mismo numero de sectores pendientes de relocalizacion
<mebanio> soy nuevo
<Busindre> buenas mebanio
<mebanio> hola
<mebanio> me acabo de divorciar de windows .... instale ubuntu 16.04 pero no entiendo mucho .. sólo borre  e instale
<Busindre> bueno, poco a poco
<mebanio> si no te molesta . cuales serian los siguientes pasos a seguir ?
<Busindre> usarlo?
<Busindre> no sé,..
<Busindre> ya lo tienes puesto,.
<Busindre> qué necesitas?
<mebanio> jaja .. ta bien bien .. claro claro ...  pasa que no entiendo bien como es el entorno grafico y eso
<Busindre> yo buscaría lo que necesitase a partir de ahora
<mebanio> todavia no me adapto a buscar y encontrar e instalar
<Busindre> http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2009/06/como-instalar-paquetes-y-programas-en.html
<Busindre> tu amigo es google
<Busindre> ahora tienes además vídeos para cada tontería
<mebanio> me pongo a leer .... gracias. .. (pregunta -> vos siempre andas por acá ? )
<Busindre> bueno, soy nuevo en estos canales
<Busindre> si no me echan, una temporada me quedaré
<Busindre> pero vamos, se supone que aquí te pueden dar soporte
<mebanio> desde ya te agradezco ..... por la ayuda
<Busindre> pero con linux, al comienzo, debes leer
<Busindre> aprenderás a usar google mejor
<Busindre> lo usarás más
<Busindre> y posiblemente te des cuenta que te sirve para todo XD
<Busindre> no solo para aprender linux
<mebanio> te pregunto así en algún momento tambiense pueda dar una charla
<mebanio> pero desde ya te agradezco
<Busindre> bueno, yo suelo cobrar una pasta por dar charlas
<Busindre> pero no te preocupes
<Busindre> si estoy por aquí te ayudo
<mebanio> dale men .. gracias
<Busindre> pero es fácil, ahora es muy fácil
<Busindre> lo usa mi mama,.. no te digo más
<Busindre> a mandar, disfruta de tu nuevo sistema
<mebanio> en una semana me pongo al dia jaja
<mebanio> hay que practicar y usar
<Busindre> claro, pero como te digo, es fácil, ahora viene todo muy mascado
<Busindre> cuando yo empecé no había ni drivers de wireless
<Busindre> no funcionaba casi nada una vez lo tenías instalado
<Busindre> ahora es otra historia
<mebanio> en este momento la recepcion es mala mas tarde buscaré algo para mejorarle
<Busindre> a qué te refieres con recepción?
<mebanio> wifi
<mebanio> me tengo q ir .. mas  tarde volveré  salu2
 * Acacio hola
<Busindre> buenas
<Jaime> hola
 * Acacio pasen linda noche , hasta mañan
<cooler> busco un tutorial para programar en python
#ubuntu-es 2016-10-01
<Matias_CBA> hola a todos
<rey67> hola buenas noches
<rey67> hay algun tema de windows para ubuntu?
 * Acacio hola
<lekim> lekim
<peruano> hola amigos o/
<Busindre> Buenas peruano
<peruano> tengo preguntas pero ahorita no me acuerdo
<peruano> ase unos dias vine y no avia nadies
<Busindre> entonces no serían muy importante
<Busindre> hace unos días no había nadie?
<mimecar> es un canal de soporte, si no hay dudas...
<peruano> nadies ablaba
<Busindre> no puedes esperar que la gente hable
<Busindre> entra, escribe tu pregunta y espera a ver si tienes suerte
<Busindre> a ser posible, escrita de la manera más correcta posible
<peruano> tengo xubuntu en una pentium 3 laptop pero tengo problemas con una pcmcia wifi
<peruano> no se si es mi laptop ya vieja o la tarjeta
<mimecar> ¿tienes puertos USB libres?
<peruano> se pone lento o se para
<Busindre> el problema exacto cual es?
<peruano> tengo 1 de usb 1.1
<peruano> ^
<Busindre> pero si es pcmcia qué tiene que ver el usb?
<peruano> y se desconecta de la red
<mimecar> una tarjeta PCMCIA puede tener problemas con los drivers
<mimecar> una tarjeta USB da menos problemas
<peruano> es que mi tarjeta era trome
<peruano> tenia dual band aunque no se para que es
<Busindre> pero has probado la usb o no?
<peruano> la compre a buen precio, la queria para injectar packetes en una red y hackearla
<Busindre> todo muy ético
<peruano> tengo otra pcmcia de red cableada puedo probar eso?
<peruano> mi propia red claro hackearme yo mismo para ver que se siente
<Busindre> la usb la has probado?
<peruano> no
<Busindre> prueba con la usb
<Busindre> y con la otra
<peruano> tengo una tarjeta usb inalambrica de red pero no creo que funcione es tan vieja como la laptop
<Busindre> a ver cual te va mejor
<peruano> esta bien
<Busindre> puedes usar ewl comando dmesg
<Busindre> cuando tengas desconexiones
<Busindre> a ver qué dice el kernel
<Busindre> también mis los módulos del kernel que estén en uso
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu usas peruano ?
<peruano> xubuntu
<Busindre> tal vez tengas otro modulo corriendo o incluso dos módulos peleándose por usar la misma tarjeta
<peruano> se paso a este canal :p
<Busindre> pero la versión
<mimecar> Xubuntu versión...?
<peruano> puede ser yo e usado dmesg antes para ver los modulos simplemente desaparecia creo
<peruano> la ultima
<Busindre> lsb_release -a
<peruano> ahorita estoy en windows 7 pero mas tardecito entro
<Busindre> usa dmesg y lsmod para identificar qué pasa cuando desconectas y qué módulo del kernel usas para manejar dicha tatjeta
<Busindre> pero vamos, probar con otras interfaces es más simple
<Busindre> y te quedas con la que funcione
<Busindre> de funcionar bien alguna :P
<MarioMey> Buen día, gente. Estoy queriendo cambiar la contraseña root. Hago lo que hay que hacer, pero al cerrar la terminal, me rechaza la nueva, sigue con la vieja.
<MarioMey> sudo -s
<MarioMey> sudo passwd root
<MarioMey> Introduzco la nueva dos veces y me lo acepta correctamente.
<mimecar> Ubuntu no usa root
<mimecar> como cuenta independiente
<MarioMey> sudo passwd
<MarioMey> ... sería?
<mimecar> cambia la contraseña de tu cuenta de usuario
<mimecar> ¿por qué la quieres cambiar?
<MarioMey> sudo passwd nombre
<MarioMey> Porque usaba el "1" que hace rato está rota la tecla. Entonces, se estaba usando la del teclado numeral... pero está dejando de funcionar también
<MarioMey> (no me anda tampoco el signo de exclamación)
<mimecar> ¿es un ordenador portátil?
<MarioMey> Portátil.
<MarioMey> No es mío, es de la mamá de mi hija.
<mimecar> sería preferible usar un teclado USB
<mimecar> si tiene teclas rotas
<MarioMey> No, es incómodo para usar con una portátil.
<Busindre> sudo -s --> estando como root, si usas passwd y luego como usuario, su, tal vez funcione
<MarioMey> mimecar: en realidad, debería haberlo cambiado antes... pero se negó. Ahora no se si se consigue el repuesto.
<MarioMey> Busindre: con sudo -s entro a root. De ahí "passwd" nada más?
<Busindre> MarioMey: sudo es cuando no eres root
<Busindre> con sudo -s, ya eres root
<Busindre> usar sudo con root es tontería
<mimecar> MarioMey, tienes un Live USB cerca?
<Busindre> sí
<Busindre> prueba
<Busindre> y luego como usuario normal
<Busindre> pruebas su
<Busindre> y metes la password que haya establecido
<MarioMey> Sí, lo de usar sudo siendo root es una tontería, lo se :D
<MarioMey> mimecar: Siempre tengo uno conmigo... pero hoy no.
<MarioMey> Busindre: hice
<mimecar> si no lo tienes no cambirs nada
<MarioMey> sudo -s
<MarioMey> passwd
<MarioMey> puse nueva, aceptó. cerré terminal y sigue como antes.
<MarioMey> Ah
<MarioMey> Con "su" acepta la contraseña nueva.
<MarioMey> Con "sudo" no.
<MarioMey> No comprendouuu....
<Busindre> sudo es para elevar privilegios desde el usuario
<Busindre> no para pasar a root
<Busindre> cuando necnesitas ejecutar algo que necesita root desde el usuario
<Busindre> se usa sudo
<Busindre> el apaño de sudo -s permite entrar a root
<Busindre> con la password del usuario (que tiene permitido en /etc/sudoers su uso)
<Busindre> pero el usuario root como tal, no está, digamos activado
<mimecar> si cambias la contraseña para pasar a root
<Busindre> con su pasas de forma nativa, a root
<mimecar> el usuario normal seguirá teniendo el mismo problema para entrar
<Busindre> ahora tienes sudo y también su
<MarioMey> Si hice passwd root, entonces le agregué una contraseña.... donde no había, ?no es así?
<Busindre> para cambiar la password de la cuenta de usuario normal, simplemente passwd, sin sudo
<Busindre> sí
<MarioMey> Bueno... tampoco es algo jevi.
<MarioMey> Ahora hice sólo "passwd", usé la contraseña vieja para entrar e ingresé la nueva.
<MarioMey> Quedó guardada.
<MarioMey> Listo.
<Busindre> desde root puedes cambiar la password del usuario
<Busindre> passwd usuario
<Busindre> y fuera
<Busindre> en fin, posibilidades miles
<Busindre> me voy a hacer unos recados, ciaoo
<mimecar> lo estáis haciendo más complicado de lo que es
<MarioMey> Gracias Busindre
<Busindre> yo solo le he comentado el tema de sudo, realmente no sé para qué lo necesita, enga, talue
<MarioMey> Gracias, mimecar.
<MarioMey> Creo que entendí.
<MarioMey> ahora, por las dudas, dejé la contraseña del usuario y de root iguales.
<MarioMey> ¿Se puede sacar la contraseña de root, dejarla como estaba antes?
<mimecar> eso puede sar mala idea
<MarioMey> mimecar: ¿Por qué, si antes no tenía?
<mimecar> no sé en que estado dejarías el sistema
<mimecar> Ubuntu no usa root, con cambiar el password de tu usuario era suficiente
<mimecar> ahora lo has modificado, si quitas la contraseña es posible que afecte al sistema
<askhl> Ninguna parte del sistema debe depender de la contraseña de root
<askhl> En mi ordenador con debian he hecho passwd --lock para desactivar la contraseña de root
<askhl> Solo afecta a quien sepa la contraseña
<MarioMey> mimecar: ok, gracias. Lo dejo así.
<MarioMey> mimecar: lo que me suena raro es que muchas páginas hablan de cambiar el root de Ubuntu... ¿por qué, entonces?
<MarioMey> En una página, un usuario comentó esto que hablamos recién: https://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2010/06/22/tip-cambiar-la-contrasena-de-root/#comment-36014
<mimecar> ese artículo es d el 2010
<mimecar> curioso, un comentario de fosco :)
<MarioMey> Vamos con otro problemita. Mi ex se compró un disco externo Seagate de un tera (bah, se lo compró el actual "noviecito").
<MarioMey> Pero lo compró porque yo le recomendé que empezase a backapear toda su info. Subí todo "Imágenes", pero cuando estaba subiendo "Escritorio", moví el disco (sólo lo moví) y se desconectó (creo que el enchufe enchufe USB de la notebook no anda muy bien).
<MarioMey> Ahroa quiero seguir subiendo y me tira error de I/O.
<MarioMey> Está en NTSF.
<MarioMey> Lo abro con Gparted y me tira el mensaje de error de GPT table.
<MarioMey> Me pregunta si tiene GPT table... y, la verdad, no sé la respuesta. Leí que es un tipo de tabla de particiones, pero no se si la tiene, si debería tenerla o que.
<mimecar> comprueba los errores desde Windows
<MarioMey> No tengo Windows aquí.
<MarioMey> Le puse que supuestamente tenía esa tabla, pero me dice no tiene volumen asignado.
<MarioMey> Voy a probar decirle que no tiene... a ver qué me muestra.
<MarioMey> La idea es que este disco funcione acá en Ubuntu, pero también en Windows.
<mimecar> ten cuidado con Gparted
<MarioMey> :S
<MarioMey> ¿Qué herramienta me conviene usar para comprobar el disco y corregir lo que haya que corregir?
<mimecar> siendo NTFS yo te diría windows
<MarioMey> También, me gustaría saber si no está jodido... porque está en arandía.
<MarioMey> garantía.
<GridCube> si es ntfs tenes que usar chkdsk
<GridCube> desde windows
<MarioMey> Creo que sí tiene un Windows...
<MarioMey> Sí, le dejé uno en una partición...
<MarioMey> chkdsk corrige, también?
<GridCube> si queres ver si tiene problemas podes usar testdisk
<GridCube> testdisk puede hacer magia
<GridCube> pero no ntsf
<MarioMey> GridCube: en Win o acá?
<GridCube> en linux
<MarioMey> Ah, bueno. Entonces no me sirve.
<GridCube> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_ES
<GridCube> osea va a funcionar
<MarioMey> Digo, ¿no funciona con ntsf?
<GridCube> pero ntfs es terrible
<GridCube> terrible
<MarioMey> ¿Y qué se debería usar en un disco multiplataforma?
<MarioMey> Lin-Win.
<GridCube> testdisk va a encontrar y tratar de reparar la tabla de particiones por ejemplo de ntfs
<GridCube> pero no va a reparar el ntfs en si mismo
<GridCube> eso solo lo hace chkdsk
<GridCube> !ntfs
<kubot> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<MarioMey> Voy a abrir Win.
<MarioMey> Gracias, amigos.
<MarioMey> Gente, abrí Win y lo corregí con chkdsk. Ahora está copiando bien, desde Ubuntu.
<MarioMey> Lo que me suena raro es, por más que NTSC sea "terrible", que no haya una herramienta en Linux que pueda corregir bien los errores.
<MarioMey> (sí, yo también leí NTSC y me reí... por eso lo dejé)
<MarioMey> NTFS era, ¿no?
<mimecar> sí
<MarioMey> ¿Las herramientas SMART sirven para estas cosas o nada que ver?
<mimecar> nada que ver
<mimecar> SMART te avisa cuando el disco empieza a fallar
<MarioMey> Ah, ok.
<MarioMey> Chau, gente, gracias.
 * Acacio hola
<mefista_> x
#ubuntu-es 2016-10-02
<oca159> Hola
<oca159> tengo un problema mapeando las teclas super y alt en una macbook pro, estoy actualmente usando el entorno de escritorio xfce4
<oca159> alguien sabe como configurar xmodmap para que xfwm4 funcione correctamente
<sirix> oca159: miraste en las preferencias del teclado? ahi puedes asignar funciones a determinadas teclas
<oca159> hice lo siguiente
<oca159> cree un archivo llamado .xmodmaprc en home
<oca159> con el siguiente contenido
<oca159> keycode 64 = Alt_L
<oca159> keycode 133 = Super_L
<oca159> remove Mod1 = Alt_L
<oca159> remove Mod4 = Super_L
<oca159> add Mod1 = Super_L
<oca159> add Mod4 = Alt_L
<Surendil> buenas gente
<Surendil> hey burdo
<Surendil> hey Busindre
<Surendil> como va?
<Busindre> bien, aquí ando frikeando unas cosillas
<Busindre> tú a qué andas?
<Surendil> tambien, intentando solucionar el tema del maldito wine que no me anda, bebiendo algo y esperando la hora de salir un rato
<Busindre> aquí son las 3:44
<Busindre> yo en un rato me voy a la cama, en cuanto termine de escribir un post
<Busindre> qué sueles correr en wine?
<Surendil> a todo esto, de donde sos?
<Busindre> alemania
<Surendil> estoy intentado instalar una boludes, pokerstar por probar, pero todo lo que intento, falla
<Busindre> bueno, wine es así, no todo tira como debe
<Surendil> nacido con descencia española o mudado?
<Busindre> mudado
<Busindre> soy de madrid
<Surendil> es la primera ves que me falla
<Busindre> pero aquí me pagan más XD
<Surendil> debian era perfecto hasta que fallo con wine, el resto anda increible
<Surendil> jajajaja, vos que tenes la posibilidad, no hay que dudarlo
<Busindre> jajaja no todo es color de rosas, no te creas
<Surendil> obvio que no, mucho menos tener que aprender el idioma
<Busindre> sí, el idioma es un poco lo peor
<Surendil> y que es lo peor de lo peor
<Surendil> ?
<Busindre> pues no tener a los colegas / familia
<Busindre> los colegas más que nada :P
<Surendil> colegas = compañeros de trabajo o amigos?
<Busindre> amigos
<Busindre> se quedaron en España
<Surendil> y si, asumo que asi debe ser
<Busindre> y tú de donde eres?
<Surendil> Argentina, Pilar, buenos aires
<Busindre> había supuesto lo de Argentina :)
<Surendil> por el slang?
<Busindre> jop
<Surendil> y si, en eso somos "especiales"
<Busindre> a las chicas españolas les parece sexy
<Surendil> jajaja,  no sabria decirte!
<Surendil> no tuve la suerte todavia
<Busindre> te lo digo yo, para que lo sepas
<Surendil> lo tendre en cuenta
<Surendil> tenes blog?
<Busindre> sip
<Surendil> sobre?
<Busindre> https://www.busindre.com
<Busindre> recetas de cocina crudivegana
<Surendil> dokuwiki?
<Busindre> sip
<Surendil> es genial
<Busindre> a mi me gusta también, por eso la uso
<Surendil> esta muy bueno
<Busindre> me alegro de que te guste
<Surendil> el tab izquierdo queda bien, pero puedo hacer una recomendacion?
<Busindre> puedes
<Surendil> deberias hacer un tab general por categorias, para tener mejor acceso a la informacion
<Busindre> sí, a ver si algún día me pongo
<Busindre> pondré un titulito supongo
<Busindre> no me voy a poner a modificar código
<Busindre> lo ordenaré por lo menos
<Surendil> claro, nada de codigo, generar "categorias" (network, scripts, soluciones) y meter todo sobre el que corresponde
<Surendil> me gusto tu blog, fue a bookmarks
<Surendil> https://surendils.wordpress.com/ = algo que tenia antes y deje de hacer
<Busindre> friki del armamento?
<Surendil> nop, supervivencia zombie
<Surendil> hay de todo
<Surendil> armaduras, como sacar medicamentos de flores
<Surendil> armas
<Surendil> notas tontas
<Busindre> jajaja qué curioso
<Surendil> jajaja, se, hago de todo
<Surendil> que edad tenes?
<Busindre> 33
<Surendil> a bien, no somos ningunos niños, aunque sos tan viejo como te sentis
<Busindre> tengo alguna otra cosa por ahí
<Busindre> www.freetsa.org
<Busindre> ya peinamos canas
<Surendil> jajaja, ninguna cana para Surendil, tengo cara de niño todavia
<Busindre> yo aparento 16, no te creas
<Surendil> jajaja
<Surendil> que viva dormir en formol, que nos mantiene jovenes
<Busindre> eso es
<Surendil> jajaja
<Surendil> bueno estimado
<Surendil> me rajo de joda, hoy me dieron ganas
<Surendil> exitos y espero nos hablemos pronto
<Busindre> claro
<Busindre> pásalo bien
<peruano> hola amigos o/
<peruano> voy a ver la laptop ahorita
<peruano> a darle duro
 * Acacio hola
<sirix> buenas tardes
#ubuntu-es 2017-09-25
<chapo> saludando por aca, ya no anda mas mimecar por aqui?
<Jakeukalane> hola
<Jakeukalane> mi sistema de ficheros en / da error. Me gustaria saber si cuando aparece el error y pone "reparación manual", saber si en ese momento está montado o no la partición porque me han dicho que no se puede hacer fsck en un sistema de archivos montado
<Jakeukalane> hola? bueno, repregunto
<Jakeukalane> mi sistema de ficheros en / da error. Me gustaria saber si cuando aparece el error y pone "reparación manual", saber si en ese momento está montado o no la partición porque me han dicho que no se puede hacer fsck en un sistema de archivos montado
 * fenixir pasen linda noche y sean felices , que la luz les ilumine el camino pues a ocuras nos e llega lejos :-)
<ubuntit0> Hola
<odbk> hola
<odbk> hola
<pesca> hola
<odbk> :)
#ubuntu-es 2017-09-26
<Zential> Hello
<Zential> Somebody can help me with a Wifi problem in Ubuntu?
<Zential> Hola
<omar_> hola a todos
<omar_> conocen alguna aplicación para manejar remotamente un servidor con ubuntu?
 * fenixir cuidense y sean felices, que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
<montero61> Buenos dias , tengo una consulta
#ubuntu-es 2017-09-27
<carlos__> buenos dias me pueden ayudar con un problemita
<carlos__> les cuento , tengo un servidor con ubuntu el cual tengo instalado owncloud
<carlos__> mi duda es como puedo redimencionar la caprpeta / para darle mas espacio a lA CARPETA /VAR
<Arielon> tienes la carpeta VAR en una particion aparte ?
 * fenixir pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino pues a ocuras  no se llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2017-09-28
<osniel> saludos desde Cuba
<andres__> hola
#ubuntu-es 2017-09-29
 * fenixir_ pasen linda noche , sean felices ; Que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras nos e llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2017-09-30
<Bajorn> Heyo ~ Alguien con vida?
 * fenixir pasen linda noche , sean felicies y que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras nos e llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2017-10-01
<Ciclista_47> clear
 * fenixir_ pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras nos e llega lejos :-)
#ubuntu-es 2018-09-24
<NutNut> Buenas tengo una pregunta, hay algún comando en consola para copiar archivos omitiendo o incluyendo dañados? Lo que sucede es que tengo un cd antiguo dañado con música, pero por medio del gui no me deja copiarlos, algunos archivos se encuentran bien y quiero rescatarlos
<GridCube> NutNut: mirate un youtube de como usar testdisc y photorec
#ubuntu-es 2018-09-25
<acacio> hola
<adlpaf> Buenas tardes... Alguien que me ayude a instalar una tarjeta inalambrica Atheros?
<scan> adlpaf: (?)
<adlpaf> scan: Realmente la tarjeta no enciende, he intentado de varias maneras, y nada que funciona
<scan> adlpaf: que tarjeta es?
<scan> adlpaf: mas info
<scan> adlpaf: ejecute este comando en la consola
<scan> lspci
<acacio> valla pues no digo nada xD
 * acacio pasen linda noche👀
#ubuntu-es 2018-09-26
<acacio> hi
<GridCube> hola acacio
<GridCube> como va
<GridCube> https://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/9j0x0h/picture_of_a_single_atom_wins_science_photo/
<acacio> hola GridCube bien bien ya discuto menos con joomla parece que al final nos vamos haciendo muy buenos a,migos
<GridCube> :)
<acacio> ufff esa web la vi muy linda pero no entiendo el ingles apenas
<GridCube> no, mira la foto
<GridCube> es una fotografía de un atomo
<GridCube> en el centro del aparato
<GridCube> https://i.redd.it/k5dq1wy0wjo11.jpg
<acacio> si si la vi
<acacio> es la impresion que me dio que es algo como eso d elacer o cosas asi
<GridCube> láser
<GridCube> si, es un atomo de estroncio exitado con láseres hasta el punto en el que sus electrones saltan de orbitas con regularidad, una ves que se deja que el atomo vuelva a estabilidad los electrones emiten un monton de fotones, la fotografia fue simplemente una camara enfocada al aparato con exposición larga
<GridCube> no hay microscopio ni nada
<GridCube> solo una camara con exposición larga
<acacio> que pasada a donde lelgan los avances
<acacio> en algunos casos son buenos pero en otros casos da la impresionq ue mas que avanzar retrocedemos
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices👀
#ubuntu-es 2018-09-27
<acacio> hola
#ubuntu-es 2018-09-28
<acacio> hola
<GridCube> hola acacio
<acacio> que tal GridCube
<GridCube> meh
<GridCube> y vos?
<acacio> bien aca entretenido
<GridCube> me alegra
<acacio> entre musica y razonamiento se ocupa  la mente
 * acacio pasen linda noche , mañana mas👀
#ubuntu-es 2018-09-29
<acacio> hola
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sobre todo sean felices y diviertanse
#ubuntu-es 2018-09-30
<ivedci89> 123
<ivedci89> 234
<ivedci89> 345
<ivedci89> 456
<jordila> ...al tratar de compartir ficheros con webDAV, tras instalar el paquete necesario para ello, 2 PCs ( uno en v 16 y otro en 18 ) que mantenemos en la Escuela de mi hija MAia, han dejado de arrancar, uno tras otro... . Al son de ' systemd-gpt-auto-generator: Failed to dissect '... Que estaré pasando por alto ?
<jordila> umh ... parece resolverse el problema al desinstalar el paquete para soportar webDAV , y retirar la línea correspondiente a la unidad webDAV en el /etc/fstab . Arrancamos de nuevo . Bye, bye webDAV en Ubuntu ?
<haroldv22> Buenas tardes alguien por aqui ?
<haroldv22> tengo un problema con el brisk-menu usando ubuntu mate 18.04
<haroldv22> http://termbin.com/1wsb
<haroldv22> Hola alguien por aqui
<haroldv22> mi menu no aparece en ubuntu 18.04 mate
#ubuntu-es 2019-09-24
<GridCube> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-09-26
<n-iCe> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-09-27
<Yaris> hola
#ubuntu-es 2019-09-28
<Yaris> hola
<Yaris> hola
#ubuntu-es 2019-09-29
<Kumool> Yaris: hola
<Kumool> Yaris: me mandaste un privmsg los otros diasÅ PING delta.elitebnc.org
<Kumool> querias algo?
<Yaris> Kumool si
<Yaris> ahi te volvi a enviar
<Kumool> ...
<Kumool> y se
<Kumool> va
<Yaris> hola
<Kumool> hola Yaris
<Kumool> no has dicho tu problema
<Kumool> Yaris: di tu problema y alguien te contesta
<Kumool> diciendo hola nunca resolveras nada
<Kumool> Yaris: la gente en irc viene y va
<Yaris> ok Kumool
<Yaris> Hice una conexion openvpn y funciona bien, pero necesito que solo 1 interfas salga atravez de openvpn, no todas
<Yaris> como se haria eso?
